# ¿Está haciendo XRP (Ripple) lo que hasta ahora no le habían permitido?



## GarfielD147 (10 Abr 2021)

A través de obstáculos, acusaciones...etc? ¿O puro humo?

Veo que varias empresas tochas de pagos transfronterizos (Tranglo, Novatti) han anunciado en sus Twitters que se asocian con Ripple...justo cuando parece que el juicio con la SEC se les pone de cara.

¿Seguirá subiendo a este ritmo? ¿ Respecto a la capitalización del mercado, pasará de la 7 posición a la 3 como tenía hace un año ?


----------



## Play_91 (10 Abr 2021)

Hay quién dice que Ripple está de PM y quien dice que no. Incluso se hablaba que estaba asociado al patrón oro.


----------



## Play_91 (10 Abr 2021)

Lo que seguramente pase también es que ha estado tanto tiempo lateral por los problemas que ha tenido que ahora mismo al explotar sea más bestia de lo normal.


----------



## GarfielD147 (10 Abr 2021)

1.30....locura 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (10 Abr 2021)

1 XRP= 1 EUR


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> 1 XRP= 1 EUR



1.07 a las 17,45 del sábado.



Y esto no ha hecho sino empezar.


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Abr 2021)

Esta pinta tiene el tema. Velas de 4 horas.


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Abr 2021)

El puto Evangelio has escrito. Qué más da si es la mejor o la peor? VHS era el peor sistema de video y barrió a los otros. Porque es más importante la adopción que la tecnología.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

Un día empezarás, como yo, a creer que toda la historia de Satoshi Nakamoto es un cuento de hadas. El único modo de que todo encaje es que sea mentira.

Las criptomonedas se crearon para abrir la ventana de Overton al dinero digital. El dinero digital futuro estará intervenido y controlado por la gran banca. Los gobiernos harán lo que ellos digan, como ahora.

El 99% del público no distingue BTC de ETH o XRP. Para ellos son el Winston y el Marlboro, lo mismo. Si ven que hay gente que prospera por invertir en dinero digital, aceptarán éste con agrado. El 1% que lo distinguimos somos nadie.

XRP tiene todas las desventajas del Fiat. Lo cual lo hace perfecto. Porque esas desventajas lo son solo para el Sr Paco, no para los que lo manejan.

La libertad, la descentralización, el anonimato.... suenan taaaan bien...No véis que la evolución de la sociedad y la economía tras el reset van justo en la otra dirección? 

Vamos camino de una supresión de los derechos y libertades civiles, obviamente. Cómo casa ésto con la libertad monetaria? 

Nos van a exigir identificarnos en las redes y un pasaporte sanitario. Cómo casa ésp con transferencias de fondos anónimos?

Vivimos en un estado de alarma ilegal con confinamientos ilegales y cierres económicos arbitrarios. Cómo casa esta brutal acumulación de poder con la descentralización monetaria?

No se trata de ver qué nos gustaría ni qué es justo. Se trata de prever lo que viene, queramos o no. Se trata, en definitiva, de saber si Bart se refería al fin de año 2021 ó al 2022.




Y quien no se lo crea, que vaya viendo cómo se está comprando ahora mismo. Decidme si esto es normal


----------



## GarfielD147 (11 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un día empezarás, como yo, a creer que toda la historia de Satoshi Nakamoto es un cuento de hadas. El único modo de que todo encaje es que sea mentira.
> 
> Las criptomonedas se crearon para abrir la ventana de Overton al dinero digital. El dinero digital futuro estará intervenido y controlado por la gran banca. Los gobiernos harán lo que ellos digan, como ahora.
> 
> ...



Muy buena respuesta. Lo que no entiendo es la imagen final. Esas cantidades y esos precios. ¿Manipulación descarada del precio? 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

Manipulación a tope. Un bot ha comprado 0.1 xrp por 50000 usd. No busca cantidad de monedas, como haría una ballena. Solo hacer arrancar el bull run.

Sospechoso?



GarfielD147 dijo:


> Muy buena respuesta. Lo que no entiendo es la imagen final. Esas cantidades y esos precios. ¿Manipulación descarada del precio?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarfielD147 (11 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Manipulación a tope. Un bot ha comprado 0.1 xrp por 50000 usd. No busca cantidad de monedas, como haría una ballena. Solo hacer arrancar el bull run.
> 
> Sospechoso?



Imaginaba.
Muy raro. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenthomi (11 Abr 2021)

Fijaros en el market cap menudo pastón que han metido


----------



## kynes (11 Abr 2021)

XLM siguiendo a XRP y subiendo.

Un poco de miedo da la incertidumbre de Jed McCaleb y sus 3 mil millones de XRP , que tendría derecho a vender a mitad de este año si no recuerdo mal. ¿Coincidiendo con pump post resolución de caso SEC quizás?

Interesante se va poner la cosa , de eso no hay duda.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> XLM siguiendo a XRP y subiendo.
> 
> Un poco de miedo da la incertidumbre de Jed McCaleb y sus 3 mil millones de XRP , que tendría derecho a vender a mitad de este año si no recuerdo mal. ¿Coincidiendo con pump post resolución de caso SEC quizás?
> 
> Interesante se va poner la cosa , de eso no hay duda.



El juez ya ha dicho que no investigará los negocios privados de nadie. Por eso el pelotazo. Venderá y estará colocado ya. No va a esperar.


----------



## ciberobrero (11 Abr 2021)

No paro de escuchar eso y no entiendo por qué. No será por falta de alternativas y sabemos que no es por tema regulatorio... Entonces qué?


----------



## Kenthomi (11 Abr 2021)

Dicen que XRP está relacionado con el futuro cuántico según que tipo de uso le den servirá como un anzuelo o como una crypto liberizadora 

Que opináis?


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Dicen que XRP está relacionado con el futuro cuántico según que tipo de uso le den servirá como un anzuelo o como una crypto liberizadora
> 
> Que opináis?



Anzuelo, sin duda. XRP es la opcion regulada. Esa será la clave de su éxito.

El futuro cuántico el que tengo aquí colgado.


----------



## Kenthomi (11 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Anzuelo, sin duda. XRP es la opcion regulada. Esa será la clave de su éxito.
> 
> El futuro cuántico el que tengo aquí colgado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624410



Presente cuántico entonces


----------



## Esflinter (11 Abr 2021)

A cuanto crees que puede llegar?
Si consigue superar el ATH, 5, 10USD?


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

Prohibidas.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

China, Saudi, India...








India is set to ban Bitcoin, Dogecoin and other crypto money with move that targets miners and traders


The uncertainty around cryptocurrencies in India continues as the government is now planning to propose a new law which will not only ban digital money but will also fine anyone trading in the country or even holding such digital assets.




www.indiatoday.in





Ya casi la mitad de la gente vive en países donde está prohibido. Es cuestión de tirmpo.


----------



## kynes (11 Abr 2021)

Y si no lo prohíben pero meten miedo para que los inversores/especuladores en BTC se pasenn a otra crypto? La prohibición a nivel global es imposible de efectuar pero el miedo no tiene fronteras. Se os ocurre algún candidato para tomar el relevo (pista: 666).


----------



## Beborn (11 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> China, Saudi, India...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se puede uno tomar en serio una “noticia” donde ponen sin rubor alguno DOGE al lado y al mismo nivel que Bitcoin.
Es todo FUD.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> No se puede uno tomar en serio una “noticia” donde ponen sin rubor alguno DOGE al lado y al mismo nivel que Bitcoin.
> Es todo FUD.



Tengo amigos en India y las van a prohibir todas. Esto tiene sus dias contados. Ni FUD, ni FOMO ni pollas, todas fuera.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

Sí. Monedas digitales emitidas y controlada por los bancos centrales.

La primera el rublo y luego, el resto.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

De modo marginal, vale. Pero que yo encienda mi móvil y pueda comprarlas, no.

Control total. Eso es lo que viene. Se abrió la ventana de Overton y del mismo modo se cerrará.


----------



## kynes (11 Abr 2021)

Esto pertenecería más al subforo de conspiranoias pero ahí lo dejo ...


----------



## kynes (11 Abr 2021)

La Fundación Gates tiene partnership con Ripple al menos desde 2017.


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

Si puedes xD, ya pasó algo parecido con la plata.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Si puedes xD, ya pasó algo parecido con la plata.



Y con todas y cada una de las cosas que les han pasado por los cojones.

Cómo te van a decir que no puedes ir por la calle después de las 10 de la noche? 

Pensáis que hay seguridad jurídica y no es así. Mañana prohiben el BTC y se quedan tan frescos. Y existe Tor, y las vpn y lo que quieras, pero el 95% nos quedamos fuera.


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Y con todas y cada una de las cosas que les han pasado por los cojones.
> 
> Cómo te van a decir que no puedes ir por la calle después de las 10 de la noche?
> 
> Pensáis que hay seguridad jurídica y no es así. Mañana prohiben el BTC y se quedan tan frescos. Y existe Tor, y las vpn y lo que quieras, pero el 95% nos quedamos fuera.



Bueno eso ya es más difícil, quisieron hacer lo mismo con las descargas ilegales y creo que bit torrent sigue ahí funcionando, bitcoin es algo parecido. Corregidme si me equivoco.

Quiero decir que una cosa es que lo prohiban y otra que se deje de usar, hoy por hoy lo veo imposible.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Bueno eso ya es más difícil, quisieron hacer lo mismo con las descargas ilegales y creo que bit torrent sigue ahí funcionando, bitcoin es algo parecido. Corregidme si me equivoco.
> 
> Quiero decir que una cosa es que lo prohiban y otra que se deje de usar, hoy por hoy lo veo imposible.



Has oído hablar del "Great Firewall"?

Dentro de nada, aquí. No lo imposibilita, pero lo dificulta de un modo que hace que mucha gente se quede fuera. Internet va a sufrir unos cambios. No van a ser a mejor.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Abr 2021)

Yo ya solo descarto los escenarios buenos. De los malos, me creo el que me digas. Lo del control total de internet me parece cantado.


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Has oído hablar del "Great Firewall"?
> 
> Dentro de nada, aquí. No lo imposibilita, pero lo dificulta de un modo que hace que mucha gente se quede fuera. Internet va a sufrir unos cambios. No van a ser a mejor.



No hay nada mas poderoso que la voluntad humana.
No se pueden poner puertas al campo ni a internet.
Si ponen un firewall usaremos los modems de los 80s o nuestras propias redes.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2021)

Vaya nivelazo  
Y entonces me lo va a prohibir Putin, o me lo va a prohibir Sanchez, o Maduro...
Algunos seguís en la parra...y tú eres del 2014, deberías tener un poco más de conocimiento del tema


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2021)

A tí no te alcanza, eso está claro


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2021)

Anulado la voluntad.
Será a tí, parguela.
Ni a mí, ni a 140 millones de rusos, nadie nos ha anulado nada.
Por ponerte un ejemplo cercano.

Sal de la doritocueva, y respira aire puro


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2021)

No voy de listo, es que tú eres muuuuuy tonto jojojo. Soltando unas polladas, que debería darte vergüenza nocoiner.
El tonto del campo, eso sí .


----------



## Seronoser (11 Abr 2021)

Veo que te ha dolido @paranoia   
Nocoiner con el ass on fire!!!
Cosecha del 2014!


----------



## MAGUFI (11 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un día empezarás, como yo, a creer que toda la historia de Satoshi Nakamoto es un cuento de hadas. El único modo de que todo encaje es que sea mentira.
> 
> Las criptomonedas se crearon para abrir la ventana de Overton al dinero digital. El dinero digital futuro estará intervenido y controlado por la gran banca. Los gobiernos harán lo que ellos digan, como ahora.
> 
> ...



Lo de la imagen de los Simpson es real o es de algún fan youtubero de esos?


----------



## jm666 (12 Abr 2021)

Volviendo al tema le he metido unos eurillos al XRP este a ver si va para arriba y me compro la Ferrari de una puta vez xDDD


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

MAGUFI dijo:


> Lo de la imagen de los Simpson es real o es de algún fan youtubero de esos?



Es real. Hay todo un episodio sobre cryptos en la última temporada.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Volviendo al tema le he metido unos eurillos al XRP este a ver si va para arriba y me compro la Ferrari de una puta vez xDDD



Yo tengo 2.739 compradas anteayer.
No quiero un Ferrari, pero unos eurillos me vendrían de puta madre.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

Los 10 USD son bastante probables en esta temporada. Incluso más. Esta semana, veredicto de SEC vs Ripple. Va a ser favorable a Ripple y XRP va a pegar un cebollazo que vamos a flipar. Probables los 5 usd.

Después, corrección gorda, aprovecharemos para comprar más si se pone en 3 usd, que podría ser. Y luego a subir hasta entrado el verano. Si aguantas hasta julio o por ahí, yo creo que estaremos bien por encima de los 10 usd.

Y si no, ya sabes, el hermano de Rómulo.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No hay nada mas poderoso que la voluntad humana.
> No se pueden poner puertas al campo ni a internet.
> Si ponen un firewall usaremos los modems de los 80s o nuestras propias redes.



No has vivido en un sitio con internet intervenido y se nota. No pretenden que nadie pueda acceder a las cosas. Pretenden que el número de personas que lo hace sea mínimo.

Tú podrás comprar un btc cuando lo prohíban. Pero tu vecina, no. Tu hermana, tampoco, ni el taxista ni el frutero. Ni siquiera irán a por ti. Les da igual que el 2% o el 4% puedan hacerlo. Les importa que el 96% no sabe o no puede.

BTC es legal en China. No se puede utilizar como medio de pago y tiene otras limitaciones que hicieron que Binance se fuera. Pronto van a lanzar el yuan digital y vamos a ver, en directo al tío Jinping follarse al BTC a pelito.

Y poco a poco van a aparecer primero el e-rublo, el e-dolar... Y vamos a tener que tragar. Y se imprimirá en el cyberespacio en vez de en la FNMT. Pero se imprimirá. Porque esto va solamente de controlarte. Y si saben dónde estás y en qué te gastas TU dinero, saben todo de ti.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

Hay semejante borrachera de monedas (6.500) que he decidido elegir 3 o 4 y ver a fondo de qué van.
XRP VET STMX
Son las 3 que me gustan y donde me he jugado mi pasta. De momento, bien.

No entro en si técnicamente esto o lo otro. Solo me interesa el business case. Las criptos están en la última ocasión de ganar dinero en serio. Si pones 2.000 o 3.000 euros en una moneda que lo pete, te coronas. Pero hay que hacerlo ya.

De XRP ya hemos hablado. Es tan mala que es la mejor. 

VET Tiene mucho recorrido, partner de BMW, Walmart, un cerro de bancos chinos. El tema del stakeo funciona bien. Creo que puede irse a 1 euro por moneda de los 0.11 actuales.

STMX es una moneda para cashback. Asociados Nike, Adidas, Ebay... Tambien se stakea al 15% de interés. En Q2 lanzan una tarjeta de débito con cashback más alto. Esto me parece un business case novedoso. Están creando su propio market place, etc. Está en 0.075 ahora. Le queda un recorrido muy amplio hasta el objetivo que sería 1 usd.

Stellar, francamente npi. Lo siento.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

Añado info.

El despegue de XRP es debido de algún modo a que PNC lo ha puesto en servicio para sus transacciones.









PNC Financial Services - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





El accionista mayoritario de PNC es Black Rock. 

Black Rock es Rothschild.

Todos los implicados, sin pellejo en la polla, como ya os imaginaréis. Así que vamos a ver hasta donde lo llevan.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Y con todas y cada una de las cosas que les han pasado por los cojones.
> 
> Cómo te van a decir que no puedes ir por la calle después de las 10 de la noche?
> 
> Pensáis que hay seguridad jurídica y no es así. Mañana prohiben el BTC y se quedan tan frescos. Y existe Tor, y las vpn y lo que quieras, pero el 95% nos quedamos fuera.



Si no consiguieron acabar con las drogas, que es un producto físico y difícil de pasar por las fronteras, ¿ cómo van a acabar con algo que puedes pasar por la frontera simplemente memorizando unas claves ?

Mientras bitcoin sea algo útil, existirá demanda porque la gente demandará esa utilidad. Y si hay demanda hay oferta. Y seguro que hay gente que verá la utilidad de algo en lo que puede reservar el valor, que no se lo pueden confiscar y que lo puede mover libremente entre pares a cualquier parte del mundo sin depender de terceros que lo autoricen. Yo veo esa utilidad, y a juzgar por el precio en el mercado se ve que no soy el único.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si no consiguieron acabar con las drogas, que es un producto físico y difícil de pasar por las fronteras, ¿ cómo van a acabar con algo que puedes pasar por la frontera simplemente memorizando unas claves ?
> 
> Mientras bitcoin sea algo útil, existirá demanda porque la gente demandará esa utilidad. Y si hay demanda hay oferta. Y seguro que hay gente que verá la utilidad de algo en lo que puede reservar el valor, que no se lo pueden confiscar y que lo puede mover libremente entre pares a cualquier parte del mundo sin depender de terceros que lo autoricen. Yo veo esa utilidad, y a juzgar por el precio en el mercado se ve que no soy el único.



Vuelvo a lo de antes. Que el 2% de "la gente" tenga cryptos no les importa, mientras haya un 98% que no. No hace falta que sea imposible. Es más que suficiente con que sea complicado para que la masa crítica no se produzca.

Muchos pensamos que las elecciones son falsas, no importa, un 95% cree que son verdad y un 70% de la gente vota. Y ya está. Esto es así con todo.

Y sobre el tráfico de drogas, deberías hacer una reflexión un poco más profunda. Vives en el país más adecuado para hacerla. Coherencias enfrentadas a incoherencias: Una mina de oro, 41 maletas, una compañia aérea quebrada.

Una pista a seguir: los soles.

No creo que nadie en España esté intentando acabar con las drogas.

No pienses que se va a respetar la legalidad ni que las autoridades velan por ti. Porque en absoluto es así.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Abr 2021)

Donde guardar ripple?


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Abr 2021)

Panko21 dijo:


> Donde guardar ripple?



Buena pregunta. Cojo sitio.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2021)

El post definitivo. Para los que dudan sobre el futuro de Ripple/XRP. Es como si ya no se pudiera decir más claro.









Ripple


The World Economic Forum is an independent international organization committed to improving the state of the world by engaging business, political, academic and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. Incorporated as a not-for-profit foundation in 1971, and...




www.weforum.org


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2021)

Ellos tienen una web donde explican todo. El gas es caro, por lo visto.










Earn Crypto While Shopping Online


Earn crypto shopping at your favorite stores. Get up to 87.5% Crypto Cashback with each purchase. Download the StormX App & Extension today.




stormx.io


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Abr 2021)

Pero has metido todos?


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Abr 2021)

Y de que manera se puede ver lo que va generando porque al hacerlo de mi billetera desaparecieron...


----------



## jap01 (13 Abr 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Y de que manera se puede ver lo que va generando porque al hacerlo de mi billetera desaparecieron...



En la sección de ganancias puedes ir viendo como crece la cantidad total 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GarfielD147 (13 Abr 2021)

1.64-65... Qué barbaridad 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2021)

Hemos tenido una noche movidita en XRP, ha subido un 17% en las últimas 24 horas en bitvavo hasta los 1.30 euros que está ahora. Realmente en las últimas 8 horas, arrancó la cosa sobre la 1:00 y son las 9.

En este momento que escribo está a 1.54 usd en binance, podría llegar en esta subida, como mínimo a 1.85 y después corregir en serio. otros dicen que podría llegar a casi los 2 usd antes de la corrección. En cualquier caso, unos días de subida y luego una corrección.

Esa corrección, dependiendo de cómo estén las órdenes de compra y venta será el momento de cargar un poco más.



Hay una cosa que me llama la atención poderosamente, es la aceptación de XRP en África. Algunos servicios móviles están mucho más desarrollados en África que en España, por ejemplo el pago con el móvil. En África en la puta sabana no hay una oficina de la Caja Rural del Serenguetti para que saques pasta de un cajero. Así que se paga muchísimo con el móvil, que lo puedes cargar en efectivo en cualquier tienda o desde otro móvil. Ponme cuarto y mitad de cebra y cárgame el móvil, Yogurtu.

Los medios de pago móvil africanos, que mueven una borrachera de pasta brutal en pequeñas operaciones, necesitan un sistema de verificación rápido y muy barato. Y tienen XRP en el punto de mira.


----------



## kynes (13 Abr 2021)

XRP Vs BTC


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Abr 2021)

Pu
Pues hoy a la mañana los he metido todos tambien. Pero no encuentro los xrp (la opción en binance) para ver su evolución con referencia a la subida que está dando...


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Abr 2021)

Otra cuestion al subscribirse significa que lo apartas del mercado y por tanto los valores que va cogiendo ahora subiendo el xrp no se ve afectado o también sube de valor al estar subscrito?


----------



## Sk666 (13 Abr 2021)

Hasta 4$ puede subir tranquilamente ahora mismo, de hecho no veo razón para que no lo hiciese, excepto sec y sus noticias y demás.

Edito.- error frase


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Abr 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Hasta 4$ puede subir tranquilamente ahora mismo, de hecho no veo razón para que lo hiciese, excepto sec y sus noticias y demás



Dirás que no ves razón para que NO lo hiciese


----------



## Sk666 (13 Abr 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Dirás que no ves razón para que NO lo hiciese



Exacto XD, gracias por el apunte lo corrijo en origen


----------



## GarfielD147 (13 Abr 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Hasta 4$ puede subir tranquilamente ahora mismo, de hecho no veo razón para que no lo hiciese, excepto sec y sus noticias y demás.
> 
> Edito.- error frase



Está subiendo muy fuerte, pero hay resistencias muy duras, quedo expectante, esto se está poniendo emocionante. Si consigue su ath y todo sigue su curso no dudo de que pueda alcanzar los 10$, aunque mucha gente hable de su imposibilidad por supply y demás...


----------



## kynes (13 Abr 2021)

Acortando distancias con BNB en Market Cap. La captura de la izquierda es del 6 de Abril.


----------



## GarfielD147 (13 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Acortando distancias con BNB en Market Cap. La captura de la izquierda es del 6 de Abril.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 626355



A ver si se lo come!! 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2021)

Parte de guerra. Por lo visto se viene una corrección hasta 1.52 (no es segura) y luego comienza la parábola de verdad. El final puede estar en *3.

Echad siesta que esta noche se va a dormir poco.









XRP in Parabolic Curve! Five dollars in the road?


Greetings to all. Looking at XRP long time frames, i am with the opinion that XRP it follows the Parabolic Curve scenario. Parabolic Curve Theory is Divided in 5 Phased. From those phases, the most important phase is the phase number 3. (The phase we are at the moment). Why is the most...




www.tradingconsultation.com





No es el único que habla de 5 usd al final del bull run.

Así que he dado vueltas a los números. Puse 2.000 euros el 5 de marzo, otros 2.000 el 9 de abril. Lo he puesto todo en XRP. Supone 3.990 monedas que ahora valen 5.890 euros.

En mi vida he visto algo así. He conocido personalmente a gente que hizo un *1000 en bitcoin al principio. La oportunidad hoy es XRP. Y otras, claro.


----------



## kynes (13 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Parte de guerra. Por lo visto se viene una corrección hasta 1.52 (no es segura) y luego comienza la parábola de verdad. El final puede estar en *3.
> 
> Echad siesta que esta noche se va a dormir poco.
> 
> ...



Brutal lo de hoy . Le metí a XRP hoy algunos IOTAS a 1.6 y le puse un stop a limit 1.99 para recomprar MIOTAs y a este ritmo no me da tiempo ni a pensar. Me estoy planteando cancelar orden y hacer un YOLO


----------



## ivest2 (13 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Parte de guerra. Por lo visto se viene una corrección hasta 1.52 (no es segura) y luego comienza la parábola de verdad. El final puede estar en *3.
> 
> Echad siesta que esta noche se va a dormir poco.
> 
> ...



Yo puse 140€ en diciembre que son ahora casi 800€. Por lo que comentas hablamos de que puede haces un x3?


----------



## Porestar (13 Abr 2021)

¿Pero el juicio ni ha terminado no? ¿No hay demasiadas posibilidades de que algo salga mal? Y esto es una empresa centralizada, es su "moneda" y se la follan como quieren. Con esta me pasa como con Ether, no las comprendo.


----------



## kynes (13 Abr 2021)

Mi opinión, el Juicio, ha sido una puesta en escena para legitimizar XRP y comenzar la regularización y reset de las criptomonedas (vease Foro Davos 2021). El Juicio en realidad no es una estrategia contra Ripple / XRP sino todo lo contrario. La situación con la SEC, el "relistado" de XRP en crypto.com, nuevos partners confirmados, casos de uso probados (p.e. Bank of England), .... está sirviendo para testear el escenario en el que se va comenzar a mover XRP. En unas horas le arrebata a BNB el puesto 3 en market cap.

La primera captura de pantalla es de esta mañana


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2021)

ivest2 dijo:


> Yo puse 140€ en diciembre que son ahora casi 800€. Por lo que comentas hablamos de que puede haces un x3?



Eso dicen la mayor parte de la gente que pilota TA.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Mi opinión, el Juicio, ha sido una puesta en escena para legitimizar XRP y comenzar la regularización y reset de las criptomonedas (vease Foro Davos 2021). El Juicio en realidad no es una estrategia contra Ripple / XRP sino todo lo contrario. La situación con la SEC, el "relistado" de XRP en crypto.com, nuevos partners confirmados, casos de uso probados (p.e. Bank of England), .... está sirviendo para testear el escenario en el que se va comenzar a mover XRP. En unas horas le arrebata a BNB el puesto 3 en market cap.
> 
> La primera captura de pantalla es de esta mañana
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 626864



La ventana de Overton la abrió BTC, pero lo que venía era XRP. Y el juicio, una farsa, como todos los juicios en todas partes.

Totalmente de acuerdo. Ya he dicho que voy con todo.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Pero el juicio ni ha terminado no? ¿No hay demasiadas posibilidades de que algo salga mal? Y esto es una empresa centralizada, es su "moneda" y se la follan como quieren. Con esta me pasa como con Ether, no las comprendo.



No hay nada que comprender. Intentar comprenderlo es la trampa. No es mejor ni peor, es la que gana. Es el Real Madrid, QUE va a ganarle al Numancia aunque no vayan al partido.

Tienes dos opciones: aprovecharte o mantenerte al margen. Cualquier otra opción pierde.

Eso incluye a BTC.


----------



## aventurero artritico (13 Abr 2021)

cuidadito con los 2.


----------



## Ganaconmigo (13 Abr 2021)

os leo desde hace tiempo y he comprado x primera vez criptos, he metido 1700 euros hace 2 días y ya llevo +200 de beneficio, qué locura es esta ^^
pd: tenía que haber metido más


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> cuidadito con los 2.



Ha venido la corrección antes. Un subidón como el de ayer necesita un tiempo de estabilización para sostenerse y formar nuevo soporte.

Se quiere formar una bandera en el gráfico 1h? O es solo que yo quiero verla?





Y, por otra parte




Importante que estamos en torno a 80.000 M de usd de capital. Necesitamos que el capital vaya creciendo y lo hace a buen ritmo.

Hay 100 bn de monedas XRP de las que 80 se pusieron a la venta y 20 se quedó Ripple. Es decir que cada moneda está respaldada por 1usd en este momento, frente a 1,7 usd que es el precio.

Por comparar, BTC tiene un capital de 57.000 usd por BTC, siendo su precio hoy 63.000 usd. Entre los BTC sin minar y el decalaje del mercado, la diferencia es muy poca.

Vamos, que XRP para crecer necesita aumentar capital de forma urgente. Espero y confío en que la sentencia sobre seguridad en los próximos días será el momento de entrada de los grandes inversores.

Pero no olvidemos que en este momento es más importante lograr un fuerte aumento del capital que cualquier otra cosa.

Hoy, más que nunca, hold. A muerte.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

Ganaconmigo dijo:


> os leo desde hace tiempo y he comprado x primera vez criptos, he metido 1700 euros hace 2 días y ya llevo +200 de beneficio, qué locura es esta ^^
> pd: tenía que haber metido más



He leido la historia de un tipo que vendió su casa por las criptos, vivía en una caravana. Con todo y que le había salido de puta madre, él mismo decía que era una locura.

Nos puede el ansia. Ojo, pues.


----------



## kynes (14 Abr 2021)

Corrigiendo a lo bestia ¿Cuánto durará?


----------



## cholesfer (14 Abr 2021)

He cambiado 350napos usanos por XRP a 1'78 en la mini correction.

Seguimos.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

Minicorrección. No esperéis mejor precio, me temo. El que vaya a entrar que aproveche ahora.

Lectura absolutamente imprescindible para entender el pantano de mierda que es Ripple. No hay ningún hijoputa fuera, están todos.









The Ripple Mafia


The Ripple Mafia story is something else, enjoy reading it here. We dive deep into how RIPPLE all came to be and we dive in deep here, O wow!



smartoptions.io





XRP es la elegida.


----------



## Kenthomi (14 Abr 2021)

Cuanto le queda para la corrección para poder vender y luego...


----------



## luvalab (14 Abr 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Cuanto le queda para la corrección para poder vender y luego...



que quieres decir?


----------



## kynes (14 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Minicorrección. No esperéis mejor precio, me temo. El que vaya a entrar que aproveche ahora.
> 
> Lectura absolutamente imprescindible para entender el pantano de mierda que es Ripple. No hay ningún hijoputa fuera, están todos.
> 
> ...



En el artículo se lee... David Schwartz, Ripple’s lead developer, used to be on the board before he gave his spot to Ken Kurson. David has worked for CNN and NSA on multiple occasions.

Resulta que el CTO de Ripple es activo en Twitter y suelta consejos financieros como estas como quién no quiere la cosa:


----------



## GarfielD147 (14 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> En el artículo se lee... David Schwartz, Ripple’s lead developer, used to be on the board before he gave his spot to Ken Kurson. David has worked for CNN and NSA on multiple occasions.
> 
> Resulta que el CTO de Ripple es activo en Twitter y suelta consejos financieros como estas como quién no quiere la cosa:



Lo leí esta mañana, pero qué pretende realmente? 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenthomi (14 Abr 2021)

luvalab dijo:


> que quieres decir?



Me refiero a cuanto subirá o si se mantendrá antes de la corrección lo pregunto para vender y luego retomar posiciones


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> En el artículo se lee... David Schwartz, Ripple’s lead developer, used to be on the board before he gave his spot to Ken Kurson. David has worked for CNN and NSA on multiple occasions.
> 
> Resulta que el CTO de Ripple es activo en Twitter y suelta consejos financieros como estas como quién no quiere la cosa:



Me he leído esta mañana todo el hilo del CTO y es glorioso.

Hay que tener los cojones como bolas de barandao.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Me refiero a cuanto subirá o si se mantendrá antes de la corrección lo pregunto para vender y luego retomar posiciones



Yo he decidido que no voy a tocar nada. Ya he visto suficientemente claro que todos los movimientos que hace no responden al mercado. Está dirigido por quien sea para lo que sea.

Tengo las monedas que tengo y, hasta que no venda las primeras, no toco nada.

A fin de año me lo replantearé.


----------



## GarfielD147 (14 Abr 2021)

Primera corrección gorda? 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivest2 (14 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Primera corrección gorda?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Eso parece


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

Cortaste, hace tiempo, con la hija de la panadera. Te la encontraste el año pasado y ahora está buenísima.

Lo mismo.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

Atenta la compañia que esto va a arrancar en breve.

Creciendo la vela verde desde hace una hora.




Dentro de poco un cirio como el de Begoño. Mañana 2.50 usd con un poco de suerte.

Voy a sacar al perro a andar un rato. No rompáis nada.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

La ISO 20022 se encarga de que eso suceda. To the moon será entonces, no ahora.

Cuando una crypto tenga que cumplir ISO 20022 para que un banco se pueda acercar a ella, veremos la utilidad de BTC. Entonces veremos trasvases de capital importantes a las monedas que sí cumplen.

Con parte de SWIFT, parte de BTC y parte de futuros puedes juntar la pasta.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Abr 2021)

Tenemos conceptos diferentes, por lo que nunca llegaremos a un acuerdo.

Tú crees que BTC es ajeno al sistema y yo creo que es una creación del propio sistema para lograr que la población acepte de buen grado el dinero digital. No hay una lucha entre BTC y la gran banca. Es de ellos.

Cuando el dólar reviente ( los stimmies son la puntilla) todos deberán aceptar la divisa digital de la zona ( e-euro, e- dolar, etc) y una común que se usará como puente entre ellas. Esta divisa puente será, muy probablemente XRP.

Las regulaciones nacionales harán que las monedas descentralizadas no sean legales. Poniendo como excusa la seguridad o lo que sea.

El oro no lo sé, pero con la plata hay un problema de cojones, porque se ha vendido mucha más de la que físicamente existe. Cuando pinten bastos y la gente quiera su plata, nos vamos a reir.

E, insisto, no hace falta que saques al 100% de los tenedores de BTC. Si haces ésto, sacas al 95%. Eso, para ellos es perfecto.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Abr 2021)

Lo de ahorrar en plata me parece un coñazo. Si tienes 40 ó 50.000 euros son 60 kg, necesitas un carretillo.

Le dije a la jefa de comprar una finca plantada de aguacates y al final va a ser lo mejor. Un par de perros, una escopeta y a verlos crecer.

Lo peor es que lo estoy diciendo en serio.


----------



## Common_Deletion (15 Abr 2021)

Esto del market cap como una limitacion ya lo habia escuchado y tiene todo el sentido del mundo. No puede haber trillones de fiat metidos en XRP y por tanto no puedo haber un To The Moon como dios manda.

Mi pregunta de analfabeto es: importa esto? Vivimos en un mundo distopico donde los numeros en relacion a la economia ya han perdido totalmente su valor y cualquier cosa es posible? Por ejemplo, Tesla valia mas que todos los fabricantes de coches juntos, o una burrada del estilo. Entiendo lo que dices y es la logica, el tema es que sospecho que cada vez menos cosas se rigen por la logica.


----------



## Ganaconmigo (15 Abr 2021)

nadie habla de dogecoin y del casi x2 que ha hecho en 4/5 días?
es en la que más gano, le metí 200 y ya esta en 392, con xrp le metí también 200 y ahora tengo 269


----------



## kynes (15 Abr 2021)

Nuevo partner Novatti y caso de uso en Australia -sureste asiático








Novatti Taps ODL To Improve Australian Remittance Payments To Southeast Asia | Ripple


The current global payments infrastructure does not meet today’s business or consumer demands. Cross-border payments require businesses to hold pre-funded accounts in destination currencies — a costly and slow endeavor that ties up resources — leaving remitters with limited options. RippleNet...




ripple.com





Aquí explican brevemente la importancia de Ripple Net y XRP para la banca:

Using XRP, a digital asset built for payments, ODL can instantly bridge currencies, eliminating the need for pre-funded accounts. This unlocks capital and reduces operational costs, savings that can be passed on to customers and put to use in more effective ways.

Edito para ampliar:

Pero no todo queda en Asia, Bank of England ya ha estado experimentando y tiene hoja de ruta empezando este año y con hitos importantes en 2024. A Inglaterra le va a sobrar el Euro,la libra y todo...

En la Reunión del Foro Davos, el gobernador del banco de Inglaterra parece que dió a entender que usarían XRP








Bank of England Governor Just “Advertised” XRP by Criticizing Cross-Border Payments


Bank of England Governor Andrew Bailey claims cross-border payments are too expensive




u.today





Quizás más que por lo que dijo será por las pruebas de concepto y tests que llevan haciendo desde 2017 Ripple proof of concept que finalmente se materializó en un contrato de £150m con Accenture de implementación de un RTGS The Bank of England appoints Accenture as the Technology Delivery Partner for the Real Time Gross Settlement Service Renewal Programme Accenture también está implementand DLTs https://www.accenture.com/_acnmedia/PDF-23/Accenture-Banking-Real-time-Cross-Border-Payments.pdf

La banca de UK se pasa a ISO 20222, con un roadmap muy definido:








A new messaging standard for UK payments: ISO 20022


Using data to increase harmonisation, innovation and resilience




www.bankofengland.co.uk







Como curiosidad: On average, the RTGS service processes approximately *£685 billion worth of transitions each working day*.

Lo único que me queda claro de todo es : 
- Va a entrar dinero a espuertas
- Demasiado complejo y demasiados implicados para un giro argumental a mitad de camino. 
- To big to Fail.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Abr 2021)

Hay gente que piensa que el crecimiento del mercado crypto es ajeno a la impresora FIAT. Incapaces de comprender la conexión.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Nuevo partner Novatti y caso de uso en Australia -sureste asiático
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ripple se anuncia en la web del WEF. Es "the one". Independientemente de lo que nos parezca a nadie.

La única opción que tenemos es: le meto unos euros ahora o no? Las disquisiciones de si es mejor o peor, si el BTC seguirá, etc son charla de distracción. XRP será el standard interbancario. Y no termino de ver que un token que hace éso tenga un precio de 2 o 3 dólares.

Más bien veo que puede estar por arriba de los 50 usd o más. Porque SWIFT va a pasar a XRP. Y SWIFT hace más de 12 millones de movimientos internacionales interbancarios al día. Y eso es una cantidad de pasta acojonante, por lo que XRP necesita una capitalización brutal.

De dónde vendrá el capital? De los bancos, que son los que lo van a usar.









¿Por qué Santander todavía no utiliza Ripple para realizar pagos internacionales?


Parece que hay problemas en el paraíso con uno de los principales socios de Ripple.




www.google.com





A la chica del narco ya le han dicho desde arriba que XRP. Y así con todos los bancos.

Es bueno? Es malo? Realmente importa? No. Porque es INEVITABLE.

Se trata de sacarle algo de provecho a este merdé que están montando. De apretar el culo contra la pared cuando intenten clavártela.

La inflación que viene por la alegría impresora está siendo alentada para demoler al dólar como moneda mundial. Que un asset tenga un valor de 3 o de 100 dólares importa en función de qué puedes hacer con 100 dólares.

Si tienes 4000 ó 6.000 euros en la cuenta, dentro de un par de años será muy poco. Si los cambias por XRP, quizá, como mínimo, conserven su valor actual real, o se incremente. Esa es la apuesta. Y entras, o no. Pero la apuesta sensata es mantenerlas y ver qué va pasando. Pasarlas a FIAT cuando valgan 12.000 euros es hacer un pan con unas hostias.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Abr 2021)

Cuando veas a Satoshi Nakamoto celebrando el Sabath con la Kipah puesta lo verás más claro.

Lo que dices tiene todo el sentido del mundo. La realidad, no.


----------



## kynes (15 Abr 2021)

No se si queda claro que XRP y Ripple son cosas distintas. Ripple es una empresa, y XRP una criptodivisa. El "ledger" de XRP es open-source y lo mantiene una comunidad global.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Abr 2021)

No hacía falta capital? Tomad capital.


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Abr 2021)

Joder, cómo te empecinas, macho. No serás maño? 

Que es una mierda, que está centralizado, que unos tíos tienen el 20%, que lo pueden controlar los bancos, que detrás están los de siempre...

Si eso no lo negamos nadie, es tan obvio que no se puede negar. Pero XRP es irremediablemente lo que viene. Nos guste o no, porque nuestra opinión importa cero.

Viene de camino, ya. La cuestión es: te aprovechas o no? No hay modo de escapar.


----------



## kynes (15 Abr 2021)

Too big to fail. Too big to change!!! La banca mundial lleva usando COBOL más de 50 años (?), SWIFT por 40 (?) . Si cambian tecnología a Ripple/XRP tenemos para los próximos 111 años (o hasta que se acaben los latunes).


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Abr 2021)

Todas las criptos subiendo como si no hubiera Dios.

Aparecer los BTC de Bitfinex y todo bullish as fuck. Al estar todo descentralizado, no se podía saber.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Abr 2021)

Hola muertos de hambre no no XRPEROS





__





Voy a ser multimillonario con XRP


Visón ario




www.burbuja.info


----------



## D´Omen (16 Abr 2021)

Xrp puede subir de dos maneras;

- O como tu dices entrando el dinero en camiones. Esto sería por ejemplo a través de transferencias masivas de fondos desde eth y btc por algún evento que no sabemos o por pura especulación por el retraso que lleva xrp respecto al resto, y/o por entrada en el mundillo de nuevos holders. En un escenario así en el corto plazo dudo que entrase suficiente como para sobrepasar los 10$ (y ya es mucho)


- O que xrp se use para lo que ha sido diseñado y se adopte masivamente. Lo cual lo podría llevar a la luna sin problemas.

En mi opinión lo segundo es imposible que pase este año, y menos de golpe, pero en el medio plazo es más plausible a que lo primero se mantenga como tendencia sostenida en el largo plazo. 

Diariamente se mueven cifras estratosféricas de Fiat en transferencias internacionales. Que un alto porcentaje de gente fuera del mundillo de la especulación se decida por guardar su dinero en xrp, y más teniendo btc o cualquier otra, me parece poco probable, en particular si no ocurre lo primero. 

Otro tema es que fracase y finalmente lo que se use para esa finalidad sea otra cosa. Pero desde luego esa otra cosa btc no va ser. Creo que esta clarísimo a estas alturas se sabe que la utilidad de btc no reside en ser usado para transferencias de dinero.


----------



## Gusman (16 Abr 2021)

El tio mierda solo puede ofrecer lo que es.


----------



## GarfielD147 (16 Abr 2021)

No ensucieis el hilo, se está quedando un buen sitio para aprender distintos puntos de vista sobre la tecnología y posibilidades de aplicación masiva de ripple/xrp.

Yo creo que es una apuesta de mucho riesgo, pero se está creando un caldo de cultivo perfecto para que pueda incrementar su valor 10-20x su valor actual sin problemas.


----------



## kynes (16 Abr 2021)

Ripple, Binance, Bitfinex Move 160 Million XRP As Interest to Coin Reemerges


Whale Alert has detected massive XRP transfers made by world’s top crypto exchanges and Ripple fintech




u.today





Las ballenas se mueven 14,323,354 #XRP (23,891,533 USD) transferred from #Bitstamp to #Coinbase 

Y el CTO de Ripple mientras tanto sigue en Twitter mosqueado a los XRP holders con sus comentarios que parecen intencionados para contener el precio de XRP


----------



## GarfielD147 (16 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ripple, Binance, Bitfinex Move 160 Million XRP As Interest to Coin Reemerges
> 
> 
> Whale Alert has detected massive XRP transfers made by world’s top crypto exchanges and Ripple fintech
> ...



Insisto en ello de nuevo, ¿Por qué querrían contener el precio?


----------



## kynes (16 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Insisto en ello de nuevo, ¿Por qué querrían contener el precio?



Yo no tengo ni idea de cuál puede ser la razón , de lo que si estoy seguro es de que no dan puntada sin hilo . Quizás quieren sincronizar tiempos (timing) con lo que sea que les beneficie.


----------



## Eyman (16 Abr 2021)

Primera vez que meto en criptos, veo que ésta va disparada para arriba, me da el pronto y entro en Ripple a 1,5... se da la vuelta y ya llevo como 100 euros menos.

Ains, menos mal que vengo de los metales preciosos y tengo bastante paciencia.

Pienso dejarlas ahí unos meses a ver qué pasa antes de decidir nada.

Ya subirá... y me forraré... y esas cosas..., espero.


----------



## GarfielD147 (16 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de cuál puede ser la razón , de lo que si estoy seguro es de que no dan puntada sin hilo . Quizás quieren sincronizar tiempos (timing) con lo que sea que les beneficie.



Debe de ser algo gordo que se nos escapa al resto de los mortales, porque ahora que lo tiene todo a favor para consolidarse como moneda fuerte y proyecto de futuro, una subida sana y fuerte del precio provoca el efecto bola de nieve en el que atraer pasta a mansalva.

Tirarse piedras contra su propio tejado...no tiene mucho sentido. Esperemos...


----------



## kynes (16 Abr 2021)

Me acabo de enterar de las explosiones de minas de carbón en China porque se está relacionando la bajada de BTC con la reducción de hash rate de las granjas mineras (que queman carbón para producir BTC)









China coal mine accidents may be behind bitcoin's hash rate drop


Recent security incidents in several coal-mines in China appear to have had a ripple effect on bitcoin's mining hash rate.




www.theblockcrypto.com





Esto si que puede ser un cambio de paradigma... El fin de semana se presenta movido, no?


----------



## kynes (16 Abr 2021)

100% VERDES PARA 2025 objetivo del Crypto Climate Accord. Esto pone más contexto al "largo plazo" y da sentido al "reset de las criptomonedas" que se discutió en foro Davos 2021 como parte del "great reset".

Ya no me queda duda de cuál es el futuro. XRP es la eligida como dice el forero @antonio estrada 

Atención, que otra cosa distinta es que por tener un puñado de XRPs nos vayamos a hacer multimillonarios, puede pasar cualquier cosa con su precio y hay que ser prudentes con eso.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Abr 2021)

A todos: el que no vende, no pierde nada. Tenía 3.990 XRP y las sigo teniendo.

Vamos al origen de todo. La creación de XRP. Para qué? Cuatro pirados que la crean?









XRP was designed for $10,000.


The evidence is in its design.




medium.com






Entresaco párrafos:

“XRP must be scalable to accommodate 7.5 billion people.”

“XRP is the only digital asset specifically designed for financial institutions and payment providers …"

The fact that Ripple Labs locked up some 55% of total XRP in timed-release escrow accounts, and has been disciplined in relocking the unsold portions of each release will help to eventually drive the price up. 

Leed todo el artículo. Es muy esclarecedor. No es que XRP se creara y luego sube o baja. Es que XRP será "el dinero". Que la fracción mínima es una millonésima y debe coincidir con un centavo. Es decir, XRP se diseña pensando en 10.000 usd por unidad.

Esto no será mañana. Esto será de aquí a 2030, pero será. 

El abuelo acaba de compartir porqué cree que el precio objetivo será mucho más de los 589$ que apuntaba Bartolo Simpson.

Pero nos queda la otra cuestión. Es una moneda que la gran banca "adopta"?. O es una moneda que la gran banca creó? Imagina que la segunda es correcta. Las cosas empiezan a encajar.

Qué hace falta para que la gente meta su pasta en una moneda, luego hagan un shack y un montón de gente la pierda?

Solo hace falta un tweet de este gilipollas:









El Dogecoin se dispara un 80% tras el último tuit de Elon Musk Por Investing.com


El Dogecoin se dispara un 80% tras el último tuit de Elon Musk




m.es.investing.com


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Abr 2021)

Si quien lanza la moneda es la banca es diferente. No?


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Abr 2021)

Ripple no es un software, ojo. Es una solución completa: software, plataforma, API y token para liquidez. Es un paquete. Todo bajo control.



Creo que lo que pasa es que es más fácil ser engañado que admitir que uno ha sido engañado. Es todo mentira. Los bancos, el dinero, el FMI, la deuda, BTC. Todo. Una oligarquía manda y hay una tramoya que lo hace parecer real.

Vamos a jugar a un juego: una foto de 2018. Unos personajes están identificados y uno, no.

Se trata de saber quién está tapado.






Spoiler



Es el dueño de Ripple, presentando su ecosistema a los directores de los bancos centrales nacionales, con el FMI de organizador.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Abr 2021)

No veo TV y esto me parece más útil y divertido. Pero es complicado darte cuenta de la mentira en la que vives y prácticamente imposible hacérselo ver a los demás.

Sacar tajada, buscar refugio, proteger a los tuyos.

No hay más. Para eso no hace falta un gorro de papel Albal, ni ver a JL y a Garrafapal. Lo que hay es que pensar mal, siempre. Por dónde me la van a meter? E intentar no quedarte atrás.

Wu wei: dejar que suceda, fluir sin enfrentarse.


----------



## GarfielD147 (16 Abr 2021)

Qué es esto? No lo entiendo bien, parece gordo. La sec ha violado la ley?



Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarfielD147 (16 Abr 2021)

Por lo que he seguido leyendo la sec se ha saltado la ley para obtener información de ripple, parece que le van a dar en toda la boca 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Por lo que he seguido leyendo la sec se ha saltado la ley para obtener información de ripple, parece que le van a dar en toda la boca
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Pidió a diferentes gobiernos información sensible, les obligó a firmar Memorandums, etc.

En USA la corrupción institucional es tan grande como en cualquier otra parte.


----------



## GarfielD147 (17 Abr 2021)

Los pumpeos artificiales duran unas horas si no me equivoco, y Ripple ha ido trabajando su proyecto en estos años, por qué crees que no sobrevivirá?


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Abr 2021)

Bueno, es una teoría que choca frontalmente con que Ripple sea el método elegido para sustituir a SWIFT en breve. Para mi está fuera de toda duda que eso va a ser así. Partes de la base de que XRP es el token que creó Ripple por su cuenta y que está peleando por encontrar un hueco entre las otras 7.000 monedas. Yo parto de otra base diferente, que en realidad fué creado desde dentro del sistema, y por eso llegamos a conclusiones distintas. Tú partes de que lo que te cuentan es verdad, yo parto de que es falso.

BTC tiene unos problemillas para subsisitir. Digo unos "problemillas" por no decir abiertamente que es muy poco probable que exista BTC dentro de 4 años. El problema es la sostenibilidad energética. En este momento, se gasta más electricidad minando BTC que en toda Argentina, por ejemplo. El BTC se mina básicamente en China, y ya hay alguna provincia, creo que es Meng gu (como se llame en español) que ya ha prohibido el minado en su territorio. Es un sitio donde hace frío de cojones y consideran que pueden entrar en shortage energético por culpa del minado. Aparte de que en cuanto salga el eYuan, China se va a follar al BTC en su territorio. Sin contemplaciones, Chinese style.

Las cryptos se deben acoger a varios acuerdos para garantizar su futuro. Uno importante es el de sostenibilidad energética:








Making Cryptocurrency More Environmentally Sustainable


The largest cryptocurrencies — Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, and Ethereum — require vast amounts of energy consumption to function. Last year, blockchain used more power than 159 individual nations. Unsurprisingly, this is creating a huge environmental problem that poses a threat to the Paris...




hbr.org




Las cryptos con elevados consumos energéticos en su obtención lo tienen un poco crudo. La tendencia de los precios de la energía no es a la baja, precisamente. Las monedas con altos precios de minado no se podrán utilizar como medios de intercambio, solo, si acaso, como reserva de valor. Como un lingote de oro. Igual que no vas al bar con granalla de oro, con BTC no irás tampoco nunca. Y como reserva de valor, quedarán muy pocas.

El shortage al que nos enfrentamos a nivel global (con UK y zonas de USA como principales víctimas) va a ser el detonante de medidas de contención al consumo energético, por lo que pintan bastos para BTC y ETH en ese aspecto.

¿Es el shortage tan grave como parece? en algunos países lo es. En UK, por ejemplo, la electricidad es escasa por ser una isla, sobre todo. El posible que se enfrenten a problemas en muy breve.

¿Es posible que se aproveche la movida del shortage, magnificándolo para poder regular las cryptos de forma profunda? Casi seguro. El famoso juicio de SEC contra Ripple también va por ahí, un show para ver cuáles sí y cuáles no.

En el futuro lo veremos. Pero la transacción muy económica, la facultad del emisor para hacer fluctuar el precio a su antojo, un bajo coste energético, son algunas ventajas con las que BTC no cuenta. Por su propio diseño. Y serán en las que se escuden desde el sistema tradicional para dinamitarlo. y vuelvo a lo de siempre, no entendamos dinamitarlo como prohibirlo ni fusilar a los tenedores, es solo que al Sr Paco el frutero no le merecerá la pena. Que alguien con conocimientos o un inversor avezado haga un beneficio es algo perfectametne admisible para el sistema.

El NWO necesita una moneda global. Ninguno de sus requisitos son cumplidos por BTC.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> 100% VERDES PARA 2025 objetivo del Crypto Climate Accord. Esto pone más contexto al "largo plazo" y da sentido al "reset de las criptomonedas" que se discutió en foro Davos 2021 como parte del "great reset".
> 
> Ya no me queda duda de cuál es el futuro. XRP es la eligida como dice el forero @antonio estrada
> 
> ...



Ante todo, prudencia. Pero estando dentro, con lo que puedas perder sin arruinarte.

XRP ya tuvo mayor capital que BTC.




Así que imposible no es. El rally de dogecoin sin capital ha demostrado la relación entre capitalización y precio: poca.

Ojo, pues.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Abr 2021)

Yo tenia entendido que el coste de minar un btc era de unos 5.000 usd á 6.000. Esto es así?


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Abr 2021)

Entendido. Gracias. @El_anarquistamualdina 

Aquí os dejo un interesante artículo donde desarrollan la semejanza entre XRP y la moneda supranacional que diseño Keynes en los años 40 y no se llegó a poner en marcha.

Analizan las relaciones entre Ripple, bancos nacionales y el FMI cuando se gestó todo, siendo directora aún la puta desnutrida. Que dejó el FMI para incorporarse al BCE y pilotar la transición.









Ripple’s connection with the IMF and central banks


This will be an article discussing what I believe is going on between the IMF, central banks and Ripple. From listening to different…




x-anderson.medium.com


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Abr 2021)

Baño de sangre sin contemplaciones. 

La razón? Se acerca la regulación.
El motivo? Este:



Hoy, más que nunca.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Abr 2021)

Domingo de leer, estudiar y planear

Una cuenta a la que seguir.


https://mobile.twitter.com/NCJRothschild



Interesante lo que dice. Puede que todo sea un test. China lo está haciendo en Macao. El switch está cerca.


----------



## GarfielD147 (18 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Domingo de leer, estudiar y planear
> 
> Una cuenta a la que seguir.
> 
> ...



Interesante. Gracias por la aportación. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyman (18 Abr 2021)

¡Jodo, vaya caída en picado!


----------



## kynes (18 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Domingo de leer, estudiar y planear
> 
> Una cuenta a la que seguir.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante gracias. Veremos cuanto duran las rebajas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Abr 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> cuidadito con los 2.



ya avisé....ahora en 1.15 un -40% jajaj casi nada.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Abr 2021)

No os lo traigo porque no es un único tweet, es un conjunto de tweets, de posts en telegram, webs, etc. Es un ratillo tirando del hilo.

El WB y el FMI necesitan inyectar para el reset una liquidez total que sería equivalente a comprar todos los XRP y que cada XRP tuviera la equivalencia a una onza de oro.

Si XTP fuese al final "la" moneda del reset, su contravalor serían unos 35.000 usd.

@paranoia , te jubilas?


----------



## Eyman (18 Abr 2021)

Umh, contravalor quiere decir "equivalente a", lo digo porque una onza de oro esta en unos 1.800 dólares, muy lejos de los 35.000 (claro que si se ponen a resetar, su valor también puede subir bastante).


----------



## cholesfer (18 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No os lo traigo porque no es un único tweet, es un conjunto de tweets, de posts en telegram, webs, etc. Es un ratillo tirando del hilo.
> 
> El WB y el FMI necesitan inyectar para el reset una liquidez total que sería equivalente a comprar todos los XRP y que cada XRP tuviera la equivalencia a una onza de oro.
> 
> ...



Podrías dejar algún enlace? Me interesaría leerlo. Gracias.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Podrías dejar algún enlace? Me interesaría leerlo. Gracias.



Son varias docenas. Te dejo una cuenta de twitter.



https://mobile.twitter.com/BrotherXos/with_replies



Leete el timeline y la gente a la que sigue este tipo. Por aquí empecé yo.

Busca un canal de telegram. Bg123




Hay quien piensa que el reset se dará la semana que viene, el día 23, acompañado de un hackeo masivo de todo. Un blockout total. Al volver del blockout, XRP estaría ya en manos de los bancos centrales, menos lo poquito que haya en manos de particulares.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Abr 2021)

Eyman dijo:


> Umh, contravalor quiere decir "equivalente a", lo digo porque una onza de oro esta en unos 1.800 dólares, muy lejos de los 35.000 (claro que si se ponen a resetar, su valor también puede subir bastante).



Hablan de otras medidas de oro que no controlo.

Este hilo


1XRP es una onza y son 35.000 usd, a lo que vamos. Subida del oro o caida del dólar.


----------



## kynes (18 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Son varias docenas. Te dejo una cuenta de twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es así, nuestros XRP posiblemente no estarían a salvo en un exchange. ¿Los has sacado o tienes plan de sacarlos a un hardware wallet?


----------



## GarfielD147 (18 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Son varias docenas. Te dejo una cuenta de twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durante un tiempo (2018-2019) crei que el oso era realmente un insider,pero luego eran todo fotos y dibujos en clave, algunos contradictorios y fallando en fechas más que una escopeta de feria, y claro, como no dice nada y todo se dejaba a la interpretación e imaginación de la gente, pues iban lanzando nuevas fechas a futuro...

Desde entonces no sigo nada del oso y cuentas satélites de alrededor, pero no es la primera vez que deja caer una fecha para el supuesto blackout... 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyman (19 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hablan de otras medidas de oro que no controlo.
> 
> Este hilo
> 
> ...




Vale, no es que sea una medida rara, es que pone que una onza será (en el futuro) 35.000. 

Es lo que comentas de que cuentan con una subida importante del oro (y el XRP) en el futuro.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si es así, nuestros XRP posiblemente no estarían a salvo en un exchange. ¿Los has sacado o tienes plan de sacarlos a un hardware wallet?



Si quieren una transición a la economía digital intervenida, un exchange con KYC debe ser seguro 110%.

Toma una screenshot de tu estado de cuenta periódicamente, si quieres. Lo del hw wallet es buena idea, pero no me parece imprescindible ahora.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Durante un tiempo (2018-2019) crei que el oso era realmente un insider,pero luego eran todo fotos y dibujos en clave, algunos contradictorios y fallando en fechas más que una escopeta de feria, y claro, como no dice nada y todo se dejaba a la interpretación e imaginación de la gente, pues iban lanzando nuevas fechas a futuro...
> 
> Desde entonces no sigo nada del oso y cuentas satélites de alrededor, pero no es la primera vez que deja caer una fecha para el supuesto blackout...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Lo del oso es todo muy raro. Estilo de Qanon, que no me gusta un pelo.




Pero esto tiene todo el sentido. Y los apagones chinos de ayer huelen que apestan.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Abr 2021)

Interesante hilo abierto por un inversor profesional



Tú eres un americano que invierte sus ahorros en la bolsa, tienes amazon, apple, facebook, lo que todos tiene que han puesto estos valores en órbita. Hasta ahora les ganabas bien, un % que considerabas adecuado.

Ahora ves que tu hijo acaba de meterse en las cryptos y en unas semanas ha sacado bastante más que tú en un año, invirtiendo muchísimo menos. Puede ocasionar un flujo de pequeños inversores desde el mercado tradicional a las cryptos?

Entiendo que son dos tipos de inversor distinto, pero no es mala idea hacerse el planteamiento.


----------



## kynes (19 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Busca un canal de telegram. Bg123



Cuanto más leo de XRP menos entiendo... BG123 y su simbología me está dejando muy loco



Sólo estoy empezando a valorar el tema del hardware wallet. Me preocupa un poco el tema de los backups y qué pasaría si el dispositivo falla. Tener uno sólo lo veo más inseguro que dejarlos en el exchange. El Ledger Backup Pack (nano X + nano S) podría ser una buena opción. El S se usa como backup del X. Actualmente parece que no hay stock del pack ni tampoco del X por separado . Ledger Backup Pack bundle offer - Ledger Nano X + Ledger Nano S


*Easy Backup *
Add another layer of security by using the Ledger Nano S as a backup device for your Ledger Nano X. In the event of theft, loss or damage of one device, you can quickly access and move your assets with the other one.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Abr 2021)

Esto ya va a empezar a subir sin miramientos. 

Me parece que los XRP solo nos van a dar alegrias, ademas estas bajadas y subidas han servido para coger pellizcos bastante decentes.


----------



## Beborn (19 Abr 2021)

XRP esta mas muerta que viva. Tiempo al tiempo.
Y eso que yo llevo un poco, pero hay que ser realista.


----------



## Beborn (19 Abr 2021)

Y doge sigue sin valer nada. El problema que la gente confunde valor con precio.


----------



## kynes (19 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> XRP esta mas muerta que viva. Tiempo al tiempo.
> Y eso que yo llevo un poco, pero hay que ser realista.



Sólo el tiempo lo dirá...

Corrijo, o el tiempo o Elon Musk, el que llegue antes. Aunque dicen que Elon ya se posicionó: ONE COIN TO RULE THEM ALL.


----------



## Sk666 (19 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> XRP esta mas muerta que viva. Tiempo al tiempo.
> Y eso que yo llevo un poco, pero hay que ser realista.



En qué te basas? Si me dices hace meses, pero ahora según las últimas noticias parece que le están dado la vuelta a la tortilla y no hay día que no salga alguien relacionado con ripple que diga lo mismo

Ripple Partner SBI to offer XRP as bonus in its upcoming STO








SEC loses a battle to win the war? Ripple dissociates from pumping XRP


While the defendants may have gained an edge in pre-trial rulings in SEC v. Ripple Labs, are Ripple’s legal troubles now over?




cointelegraph.com


----------



## kynes (19 Abr 2021)

Las que son auténticos zombies esperándo que se declare la "emergencia sanitaria climática" global son BTC y ETH. 
¿Y en qué posición dejará eso a XRP?









Bitcoin Energy Consumption Index - Digiconomist


The Bitcoin Energy Consumption Index provides the latest estimate of the total energy consumption of the Bitcoin network.




digiconomist.net





Single Bitcoin Transaction Footprints

Carbon Footprint

*457.43 kgCO2*





Equivalent to the carbon footprint of *1,013,826* VISA transactions or *76,239* hours of watching Youtube.
Electrical Energy

*963.01 kWh*





Equivalent to the power consumption of an average U.S. household over *33.01* days.
Electronic Waste

*103.71 grams*





Equivalent to the weight of *1.60* 'C'-size batteries or *2.26* golf balls. (Find more info on e-waste here.)





Single Ethereum Transaction Footprints

*Electrical Energy

77.06 kWh*





Equivalent to the power consumption of an average U.S. household over *2.6* days.
*Carbon Footprint

36.6 kgCO2*





Equivalent to the carbon footprint of *81,118* VISA transactions or *6,100* hours of watching Youtube.


----------



## Beborn (19 Abr 2021)

Entonces por que puedes comprar un Tesla con Bitcoin pero no con Doge?

Es que son argumentos tan ridiculous los que se dan a favor de doge que no hay ni ganas de meterse al trapo.


----------



## Sk666 (19 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Entonces por que puedes comprar un Tesla con Bitcoin pero no con Doge?
> 
> Es que son argumentos tan ridiculous los que se dan a favor de doge que no hay ni ganas de meterse al trapo.



Cuando alguien compara Doge con BTC es que algo está cambiando XD, en el próximo dump de Doge, osea mañana, pasado mañana a lo mejor compro


----------



## kynes (20 Abr 2021)

En el vídeo siguiente comentan adopción masiva de Ripplenet y XRP en Japón a partir del 1 de Mayo. La app money tap que usa la tecnología de Ripple para pagos en tiempo real podría ser usada por 41 bancos , 7000 empresas , más de 100 organismos públicos a partir de esa fecha


----------



## Kenthomi (20 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> En el vídeo siguiente comentan adopción masiva de Ripplenet y XRP en Japón a partir del 1 de Mayo. La app money tap que usa la tecnología de Ripple para pagos en tiempo real podría ser usada por 41 bancos , 7000 empresas , más de 100 organismos públicos a partir de esa fecha



Eso quiere decir que meterá el petardazo?


----------



## kynes (20 Abr 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que meterá el petardazo?



¿Quién sabe? La SEC parece acorralada por las irregularidades en el proceso; está entrando dinero institucional XRP Reports Massive Jump in Weekly Institutional Inflows | Finance Magnates ; aumentan los casos de uso, y la adopción de RippleNet en Asia puede ser explosiva a partir de Mayo, Flare Network libera los FLR del airdrop en Junio... Youtubers como @BCBacker preveen precios por encima de $10 en un par meses. ¿Quién sabe? Pero en mi opinión mejor estar dentro que fuera. 

XRP NO estaba muerta, estaba de parranga.

Por si no la conocíais, esta web mola! fiatleak | xrp


----------



## cholesfer (20 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Son varias docenas. Te dejo una cuenta de twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te cito porque he visto esta noticia de ahora mismo, y he recordado tu post.









U.S. Unveils Plan to Protect Power Grid From Foreign Hackers


The White House unveiled on Tuesday a 100-day plan intended to protect the U.S. power grid from cyber-attacks, mainly by creating a stronger relationship between U.S. national security agencies and the mostly private utilities that run the electrical system.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Te cito porque he visto esta noticia de ahora mismo, y he recordado tu post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he visto en TW. Gracias.
Un apagón sería un momento perfecto. En este momento solo 500.000 billeteras tienen más de 500 XRP. Somos nadie.

Bloquean todo, le meten un arreón *1000 al precio, y a la mañana siguiente han conseguido lo que querían a coste casi cero.


----------



## Porestar (21 Abr 2021)

Ahora mismo Kraken no me permite operar con ripple, los tengo ahí pero no hace cambios.

Actualizo: solo la app, la web si me lo permite.


----------



## Gattsu (21 Abr 2021)

Esta es la moneda de los conspiranoicos, si ganan a la sec pelotazo si no perdemos todo, no va a dar tiempo a sacar ni un 1% de lo metido, espero que seáis conscientes. Dicho esto yo tengo algo dentro no vaya a ser que se gane la demanda y multipliquemos por 10 en un par de días.


----------



## Kenthomi (21 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> Esta es la moneda de los conspiranoicos, si ganan a la sec pelotazo si no perdemos todo, no va a dar tiempo a sacar ni un 1% de lo metido, espero que seáis conscientes. Dicho esto yo tengo algo dentro no vaya a ser que se gane la demanda y multipliquemos por 10 en un par de días.



Que va a ser lo que ocurra


----------



## kynes (21 Abr 2021)

Pues si que el plan para Ripple/XRP suena a conspiranoia total, y quizás sea a propósito.

El Fénix resurgiendo de sus cenizas (The Economist 2018). BitCoin era entonces el principal candidato. 

¿Se os ocurre algún otro posible Phoenix?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (21 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> Esta es la moneda de los conspiranoicos, si ganan a la sec pelotazo si no perdemos todo, no va a dar tiempo a sacar ni un 1% de lo metido, espero que seáis conscientes. Dicho esto yo tengo algo dentro no vaya a ser que se gane la demanda y multipliquemos por 10 en un par de días.



Lo dudo. Ripple tiene mucha presencia fuera de USA.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Abr 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Lo dudo. Ripple tiene mucha presencia fuera de USA.



La mayor parte de la pasta es coreana. Mucho nigeriano también. Japoneses a porrillo.

XRP es el partner del WEF, anunciado por ellos. Conspiranoia?

Conspiranoia son los white hats dinamitando los túneles donde los malos secuestran a los niños pobres para hacer fardeles con ellos. 

Esto son negocios de gente rica que quieren ser más ricos a costa de los pobres. A mi esto no me suena a nuevo. Es lo que llevo viendo toda la vida.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Abr 2021)

El CEO de Ripple afirma su disposición a quemar hasta el 50% de los XRP emitidos, cosa que el CTO ya había avanzado.



Han ido metiendo XRP en el mercado poco a poco para contener el precio mientras se cierran los acuerdos institucionales. Cada vez más claro que XRP es la moneda mundial futura. En un futuro con el 99% en manos de bancos y hasta un 1% en manos de particulares.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> XLM siguiendo a XRP y subiendo.
> 
> Un poco de miedo da la incertidumbre de Jed McCaleb y sus 3 mil millones de XRP , que tendría derecho a vender a mitad de este año si no recuerdo mal. ¿Coincidiendo con pump post resolución de caso SEC quizás?
> 
> Interesante se va poner la cosa , de eso no hay duda.



Por lo visto se los está sacando ahora. 

Esta es su billetera. Va por la mitad.



Están dumpeando adrede.


----------



## Kenthomi (22 Abr 2021)

Osea pelotazo to theee moooooon


----------



## kynes (22 Abr 2021)

Estaba claro de que hoy "Día de la tierra 2021" esto iba a pasar: guerra abierta XRP vs BTC , con Elon Musk de "gancho".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Abr 2021)

ME voy a forrar, mientras los analfabetos del bitcoin compraban bitcoin a 50000 euros.

Pronto mis XRP valdran mucho mas y podre vivir en un castillo lleno de chortinas.


----------



## nicoburza (23 Abr 2021)

A buscar los 0.8$? compré 100 mas a 1.04


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> A buscar los 0.8$? compré 100 mas a 1.04



No es imposible. Sigue cayendo a plomo.


----------



## kynes (23 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No es imposible. Sigue cayendo a plomo.



Esta chica ha clavado la corrección ($1.07 y $0.85) y espera ahora el rebote a $4. Salvo catástrofe esto puede coger mucha velocidad a partir de ahora.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

No dudo que el Análisis técnico (TA) es válido y que la prueba es que hay miles y miles de personas que viven del trading, los intradías, etc. Definir matemáticamente una tendencia es un apoyo valioso.

Pero es un apoyo. Y es válido en determinadas circustancias. Me explico con un ejemplo.

Ejemplo: Tú eres el director de ventas de un fabricante de clavos. Tienes 200 referencias y una red de distribuidores desde hace 25 años. A fin de año tienes que hacer tus previsiones de ventas del año próximo para que la compañía haga sus presupuestos. Existen métodos que te dan con muchísima precisión tus ventas del año próximo. Unas rectas de regresión corregidas por las tendencias de mercado te ayudan a establecer límites muy certeros.

Partes de un producto maduro, de un comportamiento del mercado predecible y de un histórico muy largo. Ingredientes fundamentales para predecir. Aciertos del 95 ó 97%.

El comportamiento de las acciones de Viscofán, probablemente se podrá predecir con una precisión muy buena, porque hay histórico, la Bolsa Española es bien conocida y la empresa, también.

Pero pretender que un mercado absolutamente inmaduro como el crypto, con productos no totalmente definidos (XRP no lo está) y carente de una regulación legal, se va a ceñir a la estadística, me parece aventurado. Habrá veces que sí, y habrá veces que no.

¿A qué es debida la caída de hoy de todas las cryptos? Es difícil de decir. La Administración USA ha anunciado que va a gravar fuertemente (43%) los rendimientos por inversiones en cryptos. Esto ha hecho que gente que tenía beneficios importantes los intente realizar antes de que eso suceda. Pero XRP está baneado en USA, de hecho, apenas el 10% de los XRP en el mercado están en manos de ciudadanos USA. Por lo cual, aunque vendan algunos, no debríae ser un motivo para una caída como la que llevamos hoy.

Los movimientos de XRP están siendo de manos fuertes.



De 100 millones en 100 millones. Los precios de XRP están siendo descaradamente manipulados. El precio se va a ir al suelo. Los 0.85 usd creo que se van a quedar muy cortos. No me extrañaría que viéramos 0.30 usd antes que que comience a subir. Están echando a todo el que no sea un inversor institucional. Los cuatro que nos quedemos hasta el final, no importamos, porque seremos cuatro gatos. 

Cuando el precio esté por los suelos, comenzará a fluir el dinero institucional. Y cuando eso suceda, el mecanismo de acceso a XRP no será tan sencillo. De momento, ningún exchange americano lo vende, y nadie dice que lo vaya a hacer. Por eso creo que el TA es válido solo en según qué mercados, y en según qué circunstancias. En un mercado y momento en que los precios están siendo manipulados por el emisor de la moneda, y que los exchanges son forzados a no intercambiarla, esperar a ver si llegamos a tal recta de Fibonacci es ilusorio.

Para mi, hay dos opciones: aguantar o irse. Incluso intentar el scalping me parece muy peligroso. Y que nadie olvide que nada pierdes hasta que vendes.


----------



## kynes (23 Abr 2021)

Yo soy de los que se quedan hasta el final, sea el que sea. 

Hay mucho holder en USA que viene ya holdeando años y no se va a salir ni a $0.15. A esos sólo los echas con pumpeos suculentos. Si la narrativa sigue su curso a $10, $100 , $600 , $1000? habrá salidas masivas. El premio gordo será para el que aguante el chaparrón, y eso sí no cambian las reglas de juego a mitad de la partida. 

Puede ser un buen momento para hacerse con un cold wallet y sacar un % fuera de exchange. Así las tentaciones de hacer y riesgo de meter la pata hasta el fondo serán menores.


----------



## Gattsu (23 Abr 2021)

Tranquilos lo sacado de BTC a XRP y nos hacemos millonarios.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

El cobete. A ver si dura.


----------



## GarfielD147 (23 Abr 2021)

Hoy tocaba apagón, no? Jaja


----------



## Gattsu (23 Abr 2021)

Va a reventar Ripple, que se traigan todo el Bitcoin para aquí. Los Simpsons ya lo predijeron.


----------



## kynes (23 Abr 2021)

Lo de los Simpsons es Fake, a raiz de un capitulo donde hablaron de cryptos. 

¿Creeis que podría darse el siguiente escenario?


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Hoy tocaba apagón, no? Jaja



La luna rosa. Es el lunes


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Lo de los Simpsons es Fake, a raiz de un capitulo donde hablaron de cryptos.
> 
> ¿Creeis que podría darse el siguiente escenario?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 636273




Si xrp sera la moneda mundial, pero antes le meteran buenos palos para que la gente venda y no compra, hay que estar atento para comprar mucho mas en esta caida, haber si la dejaran regalada.


----------



## Kenthomi (23 Abr 2021)

Pues yo de mis XRP NO me desprendo


----------



## kynes (23 Abr 2021)

El fin de SWIFT puede pasar a fase de testing acelerada.









Act of war? Ukraine asks EU to consider cutting off Russia from SWIFT payment system as Kiev seeks more sanctions against Moscow


Ukraine has requested that the European Union consider the possibility of disconnecting Russia from SWIFT, the international system of transfers between banks, suggesting that the measure be added to a new package of sanctions.




www.rt.com





_“If Russia decides to launch another wave of its open military aggression against Ukraine, a new round of sectoral sanctions – including for example banning Russia from *SWIFT *and these kind of things – should be immediately imposed on it,”_ he told Reuters. ....

"... In Moscow, however, after seven years of threats, *Russia is now in a position where losing access to SWIFT would be a major, but no longer disastrous, blow. *The country has created its own alternative, called SPFS. Although it only currently works within Russia, there have been discussions with many other countries, such as Moscow’s BRICS allies, to integrate the system internationally. In par*ticular, there are plans to integrate SPFS with CIPS, China’s own financial network. * ..."

Tweet de octubre 2019


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> El fin de SWIFT puede pasar a fase de testing acelerada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante info. Gracias @kynes 

La pregunta es cuándo cojones va a pasar todo?

La respuesta está en un episodio de mi serie favorita. Donde explican qué es el dinero digital y porqué es cool.




En este fotograma está la respuesta. Me ha costado encontrarlo y soy tan cabrón que no os lo digo.


----------



## cholesfer (23 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Interesante info. Gracias @kynes
> 
> La pregunta es cuándo cojones va a pasar todo?
> 
> ...



Porque no hay tickets de precio. Agenda 2030.


----------



## kynes (23 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> Va a reventar Ripple, que se traigan todo el Bitcoin para aquí. Los Simpsons ya lo predijeron.





antonio estrada dijo:


> Interesante info. Gracias @kynes
> 
> La pregunta es cuándo cojones va a pasar todo?
> 
> ...



¿Para navegar la "ola" que viene hay que usar el ledger en/con April?


----------



## zumbito (23 Abr 2021)

Pues yo me he zampado XRP a tope de 1.6, ahora no se que hacer. Bueno si, no me queda otra qeu aguantar, pero me cago en todo lo cagable, lo podia haber puesto en alguna otra...
Como veis el tema del juicio y proyeccion a futuro?


----------



## zumbito (23 Abr 2021)

Joder, es que por un apr de dias, podia haber comprado un 50% mas. Una pregunta, me queda claro que XRP es genial para mandar dinero y tal, competencia directa de Swift. Esta en competicion tambien con Cardano?
Alguna fuente fiable de info de criptomonedas? Si te metes en youtube todo es x20, x30 x50, todo esta a punto de estallar, todos los dias, desde hacer meses. al final cansa.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

Burbuja es lo más completo. Ignoras a cuatro gilipollas y lo demás es horo puro.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

Han cantado línea.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Para navegar la "ola" que viene hay que usar el ledger en/con April?



Bingo.

Lo de la ola es literal. El acontecimiento previsto para desencadenar el reset estará relacionado con el agua. Lo he visto en un montón de sitios distintos.


----------



## ruben25581 (23 Abr 2021)

Yo los tengo a buen recaudo, en trust wallet.
Si se produce ese reset, creeis que ahi corren peligro?


----------



## Eyman (24 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Bingo.
> 
> Lo de la ola es literal. El acontecimiento previsto para desencadenar el reset estará relacionado con el agua. Lo he visto en un montón de sitios distintos.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Abr 2021)

No tengo ni idea. Solo hablan de un incidente grave relacionado con agua, inundaciones, etc.

Ese incidente daría origen a un apagón que generaría un caos total por efecto dominó.

Algún grupo conspiranóico habla de la ruptura de la presa 3G de China. Espero que no.


----------



## zumbito (24 Abr 2021)

Pero esta va de conspiraciones o de Crypto? Hay alguna prueba o indicio de lo de las inundaciones?


----------



## GarfielD147 (24 Abr 2021)

Creo que es la criptomoneda con más dosis de conspiración de la historia (y ojo que btc tiene lo suyo detrás) . 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (24 Abr 2021)

El blackout de ayer que viene con retraso.


----------



## cholesfer (24 Abr 2021)

Os dejo info privilegiada. Me juego el pellejo.


----------



## kynes (24 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Os dejo info privilegiada. Me juego el pellejo.



Gracias, Interesante. Justo hoy encontré esto sobre el econsistema ISO20022 

Sobre fuentes, qué alguien preguntó más arriba. Twitter buscando por #xrp (más recientes) , r/XRP y Burbuja. Gracias a @antonio estrada por compartir sus recomendaciones twitter que me han llevada a tirar un poco más del hilo.


Yo tampoco creía mucho en TA pero soy muy nuevo en este tipo de inversiones y este perfil me está haciendo cambiar de idea https://twitter.com/PrecisionTrade3 Atención a próximo target


----------



## zumbito (24 Abr 2021)

He oido en varios sitios lo de que Ripple puede quemar sus XRPs. Como lo veis? Creeis que pasara? Si es asi, seguramente suba el precio y si encima gana puede ser un buen pellizco.


----------



## nicoburza (24 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Creo que es la criptomoneda con más dosis de conspiración de la historia (y ojo que btc tiene lo suyo detrás) .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Bueno garrafapal lleva un tiempo diciendo que es la cripto elegida. Y hoy hablo de varias más en la lista de las pocas que van a sobrevivir ( Stellar iota y doge además).


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Abr 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Pero esta va de conspiraciones o de Crypto? Hay alguna prueba o indicio de lo de las inundaciones?



No. Ya he dicho que era una conspiranoia.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Abr 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> He oido en varios sitios lo de que Ripple puede quemar sus XRPs. Como lo veis? Creeis que pasara? Si es asi, seguramente suba el precio y si encima gana puede ser un buen pellizco.



Las quemará en su momento. Primero entrarán los peces gordos a precios bajos. Luego harán muy difícil que entren particulares y luego queman lo que sobre.

Si es que sobra algo, que yo creo que no.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Abr 2021)

Ya he vuelto a comprar mis XRP estaba la cosa durilla y no tenia muy claro si iban a bajar mas.

SI bajan mas comprare mas, es la unica moneda en la que tengo fe de que me haga rico.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Abr 2021)

Por cierto donde guardais vuestros XRP que no sea en un exchange. ?


----------



## GarfielD147 (24 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto donde guardais vuestros XRP que no sea en un exchange. ?



Ledger. Nunca en exchange. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Ledger. Nunca en exchange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Pero en ledger se puede guardar XRP ?


----------



## GarfielD147 (24 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero en ledger se puede guardar XRP ?



Si. Y muchísimas más criptos. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## D´Omen (24 Abr 2021)

Que opináis de las cold wallets? Al menos hace un par de años era una opción barata, segura y libre de rallarte con contraseñas.


----------



## zumbito (24 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ya he vuelto a comprar mis XRP estaba la cosa durilla y no tenia muy claro si iban a bajar mas.
> 
> Si bajan mas comprare mas, es la unica moneda en la que tengo fe de que me haga rico.



Ya me gustaria que me hiciera rico, pero para que me haga rico tendria que llegar a $1,000, y me parece que 80 billones (80,000,000,000,000) de capitalizacion es practicamente posible, por eso preguntaba si de verdad quemarian los que tiene Ripple, seria una gran ayuda. Ojala me equivoque.

Respecto a guardarlos, yo cold wallet.

Y lo de los rumores de las conspiraciones, me parece una broma. Que fuentes? Si hay tantas


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Abr 2021)

Solo hay 100.000.000.000 de XRP. Si el futuro de XRP es el que creo, no sobra ni uno.

Y a más de 1.000 la pieza.

Que sigues pensando que lo crearon unos tíos y luego los bancos dijeron que les gustaba y yo estoy convencido de que fué al revés. 

Harán lo que quieran los jefes. Los de verdad, no los que dan la cara en Ripple. Esos no son nadie.


----------



## Thundercat (24 Abr 2021)

No creo que XRP sea el futuro pero pump seguro que va a tener. Así se forran también los dueños


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Abr 2021)

Bitvavo cierra mañana.

An upgrade of the infrastructure is planned to improve the user experience of the Bitvavo platform. Due to scheduled infrastructure upgrades, our services will be temporarily unavailable on Sunday, 25 April, beginning at 05:00 CET.

We will begin performing the upgrades at 05:00 CET and we estimate the process will last approximately thirty minutes.

Trading, withdrawals, deposits and other account functions will be suspended during this period.


----------



## kynes (24 Abr 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Ya me gustaria que me hiciera rico, pero para que me haga rico tendria que llegar a $1,000, y me parece que 80 billones (80,000,000,000,000) de capitalizacion es practicamente posible, por eso preguntaba si de verdad quemarian los que tiene Ripple, seria una gran ayuda. Ojala me equivoque.
> 
> Respecto a guardarlos, yo cold wallet.
> 
> Y lo de los rumores de las conspiraciones, me parece una broma. Que fuentes? Si hay tantas



El Marketcap en el caso de XRP no va a marcar el techo de su valoración futura. Son los casos de uso los que lo harán. 
va a estar más condicionado por los casos de usos que en otras cryptos. ¿Si BTC llegó a superar los $50k, con una utilidad real y respaldo muy limitado, quién sabe dónde puede llegar XRP?


----------



## RuiKi84 (24 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Os dejo info privilegiada. Me juego el pellejo.






cholesfer dijo:


> Os dejo info privilegiada. Me juego el pellejo.



El iridio es 10 veces más escaso que el oro, según esto mejor comprar iota no?


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Abr 2021)

Teóricamente de los fundadores de Ripple.

En la realidad, ni idea. Pero...


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Abr 2021)

Claro, ahora me explico todo.
1 euro = 1,350 won coreanos.

Por eso cuando compras un piso o un coche en Corea lo tienes que pagar en dólares o en euros.

Ah, no, que simplemente es poner 3 ceros.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (25 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Teóricamente de los fundadores de Ripple.
> 
> En la realidad, ni idea. Pero...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 638135



Platanos circuncidados? Dejame que piense...empiezan por j?


----------



## jap01 (25 Abr 2021)

A mi si, app para IOS al menos


----------



## jap01 (25 Abr 2021)

No, la última actualización fue de hace unos días, y por lo que he visto me funcionan todos los apartados

Prueba a matar la app y arrancarla de nuevo a ver


----------



## kynes (25 Abr 2021)

Esta infografía de 2018 es interesante para darse cuenta de cómo de pequeño es el Market Cap de XRP en comparación con otros mercados que la van a asimilar. A fecha de hoy la capitalización es de $47,835,216,051


----------



## Misosofos (25 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Ledger. Nunca en exchange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



¿Por qué? ¿Te da miedo un pirateo?


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Abr 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Platanos circuncidados? Dejame que piense...empiezan por j?



J...m...


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Esta infografía de 2018 es interesante para darse cuenta de cómo de pequeño es el Market Cap de XRP en comparación con otros mercados que la van a asimilar. A fecha de hoy la capitalización es de $47,835,216,051



Faltarían los derivados financieros. Otro tanto o más.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (25 Abr 2021)

Pues está habiendo mucho movimiento. En lo que lleva de mes se han creado más de 168000 cuentas en XRP. Ahora hay un total de 2,8 M de cuentas.

Es cierto que poco más del 80% de todas esas cuentas tiene menos de 500 XRP, pero es mucha expansión.

Fuente: XRP Stats by @WietseWind


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Abr 2021)

Dejo aquí esto, que me parece de interés.


----------



## GarfielD147 (25 Abr 2021)

Misosofos dijo:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Te da miedo un pirateo?



Si hackean un exchange y te roban a ti y a otros tantos el exchange no te garantiza nada. En el ledger lo tienes seguro. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarfielD147 (25 Abr 2021)

Otra vez btc... 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Otra vez btc...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Simplemente se está reajustando, irá a 90.000 claramente


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Abr 2021)

He abierto un hilo en conspiraciones sobre criptos. Podemos hablar de Mr Pool y de el bear sin enmerdar esto.






La conspiración de las criptomonedas.


He querido abrir el hilo en Conspiraciones para no enmerdar el subforo de Criptomonedas, aunque algunas de las ideas de este post ya las he compartido en el hilo de XRP de Criptomonedas. Simplemente quería desarrollarlas un poco más y buscar vuestras opiniones. Bitcoin (BTC) es la criptomneda...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Si hackean un exchange y te roban a ti y a otros tantos el exchange no te garantiza nada. En el ledger lo tienes seguro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Hombre, no creo que sea así de sencillo (te limpio la pasta y ya está), sobre todo si tienes las criptos en un intercambio europeo, que almacena en billetera fría. 
Si un día conectas tu ledger y no hay nada, a quién reclamas?


----------



## Beborn (26 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si un día conectas tu ledger y no hay nada, a quién reclamas?



Eso no puede pasar.

Si tus monedas de tu wallet custodiado por ti (cold wallet) se "evaporan", solo hay dos posibilidades:

1. user error: la cagaste con la clave, o lo que sea, y no puedes recuperar tu wallet nunca mas
2. han hackeado la blockchain

En el caso de que sea el 2. entonces te da igual que se hayan llevado tus BTC porque en ese momento todos los BTC del mundo pasarian a valer 0. Los tengas o no los tengas.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Abr 2021)

He leído a uno de los abogados que igual el 30 hay novedades.


----------



## GarfielD147 (27 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> He leído a uno de los abogados que igual el 30 hay novedades.



Antes de lo que esperaba... Ojalá 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (28 Abr 2021)

Creo haber leído que la próxima conferencia con la SEC es el próximo viernes sobre las 4 PM hora europea . En la tarde del viernes sabremos algo más.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Abr 2021)

Palabras del presidente de la SEC.
Solo van a utilizar el juicio para comenzar la purga.


----------



## GarfielD147 (28 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 641588
> 
> 
> Palabras del presidente de la SEC.
> Solo van a utilizar el juicio para comenzar la purga.



+info de donde y cuando ha dicho esto? He buscado y no me sale nada

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> +info de donde y cuando ha dicho esto? He buscado y no me sale nada
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Antes de ser presidente.

Creo que es de una keynote en el MIT.


----------



## GarfielD147 (28 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Antes de ser presidente.
> 
> Creo que es de una keynote en el MIT.



Perfecto, gracias. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## pablo147 (28 Abr 2021)

siacoin que piensan


----------



## kynes (28 Abr 2021)

¿Qué os parece XDC (XinFin)? Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de XinFin Network (XDC) | CoinMarketCap

Veo que la comparan con XRP pero no me he puesto a investigarla aún.... Está a $0.09 ¿Merece la pena entrarle?

Es otra de las que soportan ISO 20022


----------



## GarfielD147 (30 Abr 2021)

En caso de salir a bolsa... Puede que sea más rentable comprar acciones que su token, si las empresas siguen usando la tecnología de ripple pero no xrp, y salen a bolsa... Qué incentivo hay a seguir comprando xrp? 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> En caso de salir a bolsa... Puede que sea más rentable comprar acciones que su token, si las empresas siguen usando la tecnología de ripple pero no xrp, y salen a bolsa... Qué incentivo hay a seguir comprando xrp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Plantealo al reves: pq comprar acciones cuando puedes comprar directamente xrp???


----------



## GarfielD147 (30 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Plantealo al reves: pq comprar acciones cuando puedes comprar directamente xrp???



Cuando esté en bolsa, por qué iba a hacer eso sin usar xrp sino su plataforma/tecnologia en las empresas e instituciones? 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (30 Abr 2021)

Ripple/XRP en la CNBC https://www.cnbc.com/2021/04/30/ripple-ceo-says-the-us-lacks-regulatory-clarity-on-cryptocurrency.html? 

El CEO de Ripple exponiendo la falta de claridad en la regulación de las criptomonedas en USA, cuando en Singapur o Korea dice que lo tienen mejor regulado.

Habla también de que para EOY la industria debería enfocarse a la "utility".

“I think at the end of the day, the industry should focus on utility.* And are these technologies solving real problems for real customers*,” he said, adding that Ripple will continue to leverage its XRP ledger and tokens to make *payments efficient.*

Todo este montaje tiene un objetivo principal, poner a XRP en el trono.



GarfielD147 dijo:


> Cuando esté en bolsa, por qué iba a hacer eso sin usar xrp sino su plataforma/tecnologia en las empresas e instituciones?



Si son las elegidas, invertir en Ripple & XRP sería un win-win . Diversificar en dos caballos ganadores.


----------



## Kenthomi (30 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ripple/XRP en la CNBC https://www.cnbc.com/2021/04/30/ripple-ceo-says-the-us-lacks-regulatory-clarity-on-cryptocurrency.html?
> 
> El CEO de Ripple exponiendo la falta de claridad en la regulación de las criptomonedas en USA, cuando en Singapur o Korea dice que lo tienen mejor regulado.
> 
> ...



Te refieres tanto a la crypto XRP como a la acción Ripple??? Por qué ambos en el mundo crypto son lo mismo


----------



## Eyman (30 Abr 2021)

Cansado de esperar agazapado a ver si caía más para entrar, entre ayer y esta mañana le he metido todo lo que tenía previsto.

¡Venga XRP, ya puedes despegar!


----------



## kynes (30 Abr 2021)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Te refieres tanto a la crypto XRP como a la acción Ripple??? Por qué ambos en el mundo crypto son lo mismo



Ni idea la verdad... viene a ser lo mismo que llamar a Bitcoin "Nakamoto" o a Ethereum "Vitalik"



Ripple es una empresa, que podría o debería salir a bolsa según el CEO de SBI (Kitao)

XRP es la criptomoneda creada por Ripple (o sus fundadores).

¿Podría ser que llegado el momento de salida bolsa ofrezcan a los XRP holders la oportunidad de cambiar XRPs por acciones de la empresa?


----------



## kynes (30 Abr 2021)

Eyman dijo:


> Cansado de esperar agazapado a ver si caía más para entrar, entre ayer y esta mañana le he metido todo lo que tenía previsto.
> 
> ¡Venga XRP, ya puedes despegar!



Dicen que que la ola 5 se puede llegar hasta 1.71 y después vendría corrección.


----------



## Kenthomi (30 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ni idea la verdad... viene a ser lo mismo que llamar a Bitcoin "Nakamoto" o a Ethereum "Vitalik"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre... pero quizás estemos hablando de crear una especie de balanceo entre cryptos y acciones de la propia empresa/tecnología... si lo hacen quizás sea que aún es necesario el moneda Fiat..


----------



## GarfielD147 (1 May 2021)

Veremos pronto los 1.75-1.80? Cojan sitio

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (3 May 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Veremos pronto los 1.75-1.80? Cojan sitio
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Parece que subirá fuerte, pero ahora se predice que estamos en una corrección sana que puede llegar a $1.26-1.18. Luego viene subida muy explosiva que podría llevar por encima de $3. Pronto lo sabremos.

A mi me ha servido y me parece muy aconsejable desprenderse de las emociones y desconectar moviendo una bolsa HODL a cold wallet . Eso te da la tranquilidad de poder jugar al trading con una pequeña bolsa minimizando el riesgo.


----------



## cholesfer (3 May 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Parece que subirá fuerte, pero ahora se predice que estamos en una corrección sana que puede llegar a $1.26-1.18. Luego viene subida muy explosiva que podría llevar por encima de $3. Pronto lo sabremos.
> 
> A mi me ha servido y me parece muy aconsejable desprenderse de las emociones y desconectar moviendo una bolsa HODL a cold wallet . Eso te da la tranquilidad de poder jugar al trading con una pequeña bolsa minimizando el riesgo.



Y a que se debe esa corrección? Si venimos de una y se supone q BTC va dirección 61k.


----------



## kynes (3 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y a que se debe esa corrección? Si venimos de una y se supone q BTC va dirección 61k.



Es opinión de alguna gente que tira lineas, interpreta ondas elliots, fibonaccis y movidas de ese tipo. Según Análisis Técnico (AT) hay quien asegura que estamos en corrección y que llegará un poco por debajo de $1.20. Yo como de AT no tengo NPI me dejo orientar fácilmente por la gente que sabe más y se lo ha currado siempre que no sean Youtubers que sólo buscan visitas y seguidores. 

De todas formas, estamos en un momento crítico para Ripple y XRP, donde cualquier cosa puede pasar de un día para otro cuando la SEC desestime el caso y los medios empiecen a poner a XRP en primera plana. Los tiempos pueden ser traicioneros así que no es momento para "tradear" el 100% (no me jugaría más del 25%).


----------



## antonio estrada (4 May 2021)

Esta Rosie era la que firmaba los billetes de dólares en tiempos de Obama.
Casi nada.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 May 2021)

Dale, Rosita.





Y ademàs enhorabuena. Y melafo, qué coño.


----------



## kynes (4 May 2021)

Mañana es un día clave con la SEC. Si todo va bien , directo a $1.48 está noche y si da tiempo a que toque los $1.20 se espera que renazca de sus cenizas con furia fenicia.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 May 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Mañana es un día clave con la SEC. Si todo va bien , directo a $1.48 está noche y si da tiempo a que toque los $1.20 se espera que renazca de sus cenizas con furia fenicia.



La furia fenicia es nueva, conocíamos la furia porcina, pero no la fenicia. Mis dies.

Me parece que lo del TA en mercados emergentes y manipulados tiene más de camelo que de otra cosa. No dudo de que Fibonacci rige los destinos del mundo, si los caracoles hacen la espiral con arreglo a Fb, por qué no iba a seguir la serie una criptomoneda? Es de una lógica aplastante. Bueno, no.


----------



## kynes (5 May 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La furia fenicia es nueva, conocíamos la furia porcina, pero no la fenicia. Mis dies.
> 
> Me parece que lo del TA en mercados emergentes y manipulados tiene más de camelo que de otra cosa. No dudo de que Fibonacci rige los destinos del mundo, si los caracoles hacen la espiral con arreglo a Fb, por qué no iba a seguir la serie una criptomoneda? Es de una lógica aplastante. Bueno, no.



Busca a TARA, vas a flipar, ha ganado miles de seguidores en esta última semana! precision trade3 

Hace días que advirtió el retroceso y está clavando los Fibs. Si no se equivoca tocará 1.18 y rebota con vía libre a 3.77. 

Seguramente última oportunidad para entrar por debajo de $2.

Y esto es TA , no se están teniendo en cuenta las noticias que pueden venir en próximos días . Rosie y Kristina van a dar la cara en esta nueva fase. "Blockchain and crypto will underpin our future global financial systems. Cryptocurrency is the what. Ripple is the how.”


----------



## Eyman (6 May 2021)

Arreón rico, rico, el que está pegando ahora.

Por fin se me ha puesto en positivo, y subiendo.


----------



## kynes (6 May 2021)

Tengo la sensación de que está aumentando el hype y de que ya poca corrección más va a hacer, pronto se marcará nuevo ATH y de ahí dificilmente baje.

Hay rumores de que se puede llegar a un acuerdo para finiquitar el paripé de la SEC.


La gente está comprando el rumor.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 May 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Busca a TARA, vas a flipar, ha ganado miles de seguidores en esta última semana! precision trade3
> 
> Hace días que advirtió el retroceso y está clavando los Fibs. Si no se equivoca tocará 1.18 y rebota con vía libre a 3.77.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo que la sigo y siempre dice que habla de trading y decisiones a corto plazo.

A largo plazo, bola de cristal.

El arreón vendrá cuando salgan los de Ripple y digan que ellos no tienen 45.000 minoyes de XRP desde hace tiempo, que se los han ido vendiendo a los bancos.

OVERNIGHT.


----------



## kynes (13 May 2021)

El tuit de Elon Musk que hizo que el bitcoin sufriera una fuerte caída - BBC News Mundo


Elon Musk echa marcha atrás en el anuncio de Tesla de solo hace unos meses y provoca una caída del bitcoin y de las acciones de Tesla.




www.bbc.com





No sólo eso sino que ya han elegido:

*“We are also looking at other cryptocurrencies that use <1% of bitcoin’s energy/transaction,” Musk said. *










Hoy, 13 de Mayo de 2021, día 1*33* del año, es el encuentro de la SEC a puerta cerrada.

¿Qué viene ahora? ¿Es, el próximo paso la "regulación"?








Ripple CEO says the U.S. lacks regulatory clarity on cryptocurrency


Known for the cryptocurrency XRP, Ripple has been caught in a high-stakes legal tussle with the SEC since last year.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Wallfacer (13 May 2021)

Buenas a todos, me uno a la conversación sobre XRP. Me acabo de leer las 25 páginas del hilo. 

Voy con todo en esta moneda con 38k XRP.

Creo que ya hemos tocado fondo en esta corrección y ahora toca atacar el ATH. 

Suerte a todos, nos vemos por aquí.


----------



## brent (13 May 2021)

Me ha hecho perder pasta esta mierda, sin embargo me metere a largo.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (13 May 2021)

Pues yo no lo veo tan claro. XRP está pensada más como moneda puente. Que se use como moneda, pues vale, pero no es ése su caso de negocio.


----------



## cooperator (13 May 2021)

El que pueda que compre xrp y los deje ahí un tiempo. Con las caídas paciencia.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 May 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo tan claro. XRP está pensada más como moneda puente. Que se use como moneda, pues vale, pero no es ése su caso de negocio.



El tema es cuál es el valor ideal de una moneda puente de la que solo hay 100.000 millones? Diez dólares? 100? Yo creo que muuuucho más. Si las has comprado a un dólar o menos, saca cuentas.


----------



## kynes (13 May 2021)

Me parto con la gente haciendo recomendaciones a Musk en Twitter. Se piensan que de verdad necesita asesoramiento o que van a conseguir algo por defender a su equipo


----------



## kynes (14 May 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El tema es cuál es el valor ideal de una moneda puente de la que solo hay 100.000 millones? Diez dólares? 100? Yo creo que muuuucho más. Si las has comprado a un dólar o menos, saca cuentas.



589, 4025, 10000, 35000...? Quien sabe. 

Esto es como viajar al pasado e intentar imaginar por cuánto podría llegar a venderse un Bitcoin cuando se compraba a menos de $1. La cuestión en este caso no es tanto saber cuánto puede llegar a valer una coin sino encontrar una estrategia de salida buena y que los astros sean favorables.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 May 2021)

kynes dijo:


> 589, 4025, 10000, 35000...? Quien sabe.
> 
> Esto es como viajar al pasado e intentar imaginar por cuánto podría llegar a venderse un Bitcoin cuando se compraba a menos de $1. La cuestión en este caso no es tanto saber cuánto puede llegar a valer una coin sino encontrar una estrategia de salida buena y que los astros sean favorables.



Me parto.







El valor último será 10.000, porque XRP se diseñó para costar 10.000.
El precio de venta para el que aguante hasta el final, 4,025 $.
El oráculo ha hablado.


----------



## kynes (14 May 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Me parto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mazazo fuerte va a ser si declaran ilegales las compras hechas en US mediante VPN . Apostaría que un porcentaje muy alto de los holders actuales son norteamericanos. 

Si este es EL PLAN no tiene sentido que "relisten" XRP, sino más bien lo contrario, y esa "inseguridad" para convertirlo a cash llevaría al fin del HODL para más del 90%. Veremos a ver si los exchanges no están comprometidos . He leído que van a por Binance también. 

Tiempos interesantes nos esperan.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 May 2021)

kynes dijo:


> El mazazo fuerte va a ser si declaran ilegales las compras hechas en US mediante VPN . Apostaría que un porcentaje muy alto de los holders actuales son norteamericanos.
> 
> Si este es EL PLAN no tiene sentido que "relisten" XRP, sino más bien lo contrario, y esa "inseguridad" para convertirlo a cash llevaría al fin del HODL para más del 90%. Veremos a ver si los exchanges no están comprometidos . He leído que van a por Binance también.
> 
> Tiempos interesantes nos esperan.



Binance es una máquina de lavar pasta. Ya les han pedido explicaciones.

A 587 que será 2021 EOY, te quitas el 75%. Te guardas el 25% hasta 2023 y a ver qué pasa. Mientras tanto disfrutas de la billetada.

Ya casi veo los primeros aguacates de mi finquita.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 May 2021)

He visto un retweet de hace siglos que me parece de interés. Siempre se oye que si XRP estaría vinculado al horo tras el reset. Pero no está claro en qué modo.




0.125 onzas. A 1,776 usd la onza son 222 usd por token.

Tras la entrada en vigor del Basel III, el precio del oro se irá a las nubes y los 589 estarán ahí mismo. Necesitamos el horo a 4,712 dólares/oz. Sería mucho más del doble de su ath, que son 2,008 usd/oz.

Es posible?


----------



## nicoburza (18 May 2021)

Adonde recomiendan retirar para holdear? Estoy pensando en ledger.


----------



## kynes (18 May 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Adonde recomiendan retirar para holdear? Estoy pensando en ledger.



Cualquiera te sirve. Ledger o Trezor los más recomendados. Recomendable, en mi opinión, dejar algo en exchange por no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta.




antonio estrada dijo:


> Tras la entrada en vigor del Basel III, el precio del oro se irá a las nubes y los 589 estarán ahí mismo. Necesitamos el horo a 4,712 dólares/oz. Sería mucho más del doble de su ath, que son 2,008 usd/oz.
> 
> Es posible?



Es posible, y mucho más. Todo depende de los SDG / DEG (Derechos especiales de giro) y lo que digan los banqueros , FMI, etc. El nuevo modelo económico volvería a tener respaldo en oro con lo que eso implica.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 May 2021)

Habla de una onza a 9,000 usd. Que el oro va a subir, está claro. Que llegue a 9,000 no sé si lo veremos.

En ese caso, si XRP son 0.125 onzas, serían 1,125 usd each.

Joder, ojalá.


----------



## Pablo Villa (18 May 2021)

160.000 tn de oro de las cuales 50.000 tn aprox son monetarias = 50.000.000.000 gramos
1oz = 31.000 dollars ?

1 xrp= 1/2 gr = 500 dolares
PIB = 50 Billones


......aunque esto es solo un cuento para viejas!!


----------



## kynes (18 May 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Habla de una onza a 9,000 usd. Que el oro va a subir, está claro. Que llegue a 9,000 no sé si lo veremos.
> 
> En ese caso, si XRP son 0.125 onzas, serían 1,125 usd each.
> 
> Joder, ojalá.



Ojalá! Aunqu en el mundo al que nos dirigimos puede ser que por muchos $XRP, EUR, u Oz que lleguemos a tener estos no nos sirvan de mucho. El nuevo Bretton Woods (verde y *solidario*) está al caer. ¿Cómo afectará eso a la propiedad privada?




El FMI dice que la pandemia y el cambio climático no dejan otra opción que un cambio monetario. Nos hicieron creer que iba a ser Bitcoin la nueva referencia internacional, pero va a ser que no.

Pienso que todavía nos queda mucho por ver antes para bien y para mal.

El que XRP esté ligada al patrón oro o a los SDG nos puede dar una idea de precio potencial pero es que desde el inicio $XRP no fue diseñada para $1.000 ni para $1,000 , y el oro tampoco se va a co


----------



## antonio estrada (18 May 2021)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> 160.000 tn de oro de las cuales 50.000 tn aprox son monetarias = 50.000.000.000 gramos
> 1oz = 31.000 dollars ?
> 
> 1 xrp= 1/2 gr = 500 dolares
> ...



1/2 gramo? No, no. David Schwartz habla de 0.125 oz, eso son 3.5 gramos o más.
Con tus cuentas:
1XRP= 3,875 USD.
No está lejos de las predicciones de 4,025 USD que se supone vienen de analizar Fibonaccis, etc.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 May 2021)

Cuando escribo esto, hemos perdido un 38.5% en 24 horas. 

Pero, si voy a ser sincero, no estoy en este rollo por 500 euros. Así que no he visto la cotización hasta las 15:00 y me da igual.

Lo que me importa es esto.




Noticia de Ripple esta mañana. Coincide con...




Ojo, pues.


----------



## GarfielD147 (20 May 2021)

Vaya hostia nos ha dado el BTC


----------



## Sk666 (20 May 2021)

Pues de las que menos... y que quieres que te diga al margen del mercado está en un punto muy muy bueno, espera no nos de una buena sorpresa antes de acabae el año si el mercado lo permite, claro


----------



## kynes (20 May 2021)

Capitulación lo llaman, los media diciendo que no es momento para comprar... los 'diamond hands' poniéndose las botas. Ya sabéis lo que viene después.


----------



## zumbito (26 May 2021)

Que pasa con XRP que no se mueve casi? Meti la gamba y compre en todo lo alto, voy 50% por debajo.


----------



## kynes (26 May 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Que pasa con XRP que no se mueve casi? Meti la gamba y compre en todo lo alto, voy 50% por debajo.



Se comenta en Twitter que viene corrección, podemos andar en onda 5 Elliot, y luego seguramente viene corrección ABC, antes de subida. Pero BTC no termina de definirse y se está a la espera!!! 

¿Compraste a 1.9? Hay que tomárselo con calma se espera que baje a los 0.82-0.84 aprox. Hay quienes dicen que puede incluso corregir a 0.55-0.65 (difícil lo veo).


----------



## zumbito (26 May 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Se comenta en Twitter que viene corrección, podemos andar en onda 5 Elliot, y luego seguramente viene corrección ABC, antes de subida. Pero BTC no termina de definirse y se está a la espera!!!
> 
> ¿Compraste a 1.9? Hay que tomárselo con calma se espera que baje a los 0.82-0.84 aprox. Hay quienes dicen que puede incluso corregir a 0.55-0.65 (difícil lo veo).



Si, me la he comido con patatas.


----------



## kynes (26 May 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Si, me la he comido con patatas.



Yo no lo tocaría. Relax y a esperar acontecimientos que pueden llegar pronto.

La CNBC le está dando mucho bombo a "Ripple" 


Si puedes y quieres "buy the dip".


----------



## antonio estrada (27 May 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Si, me la he comido con patatas.



Yo tengo un precio medio de 1euro y no pienso tocar nada hasta Navidad. No me fío ni un pelo. Vendes, pone un tweet un gilipollas, no baja y la has cagado.

En un mercado libre te puedes creer a Elliot, a Fibonacci y lo que quieras. Esto está tan manipulado que es otra historia.

Ojo, pues.


----------



## zumbito (27 May 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo tengo un precio medio de 1euro y no pienso tocar nada hasta Navidad. No me fío ni un pelo. Vendes, pone un tweet un gilipollas, no baja y la has cagado.
> 
> En un mercado libre te puedes creer a Elliot, a Fibonacci y lo que quieras. Esto está tan manipulado que es otra historia.
> 
> Ojo, pues.



Yo estaria contento con 1e. De ehcho si baja un poco prmediare con ese objetivo


----------



## kynes (29 May 2021)

XRP de rebajas a 0.82USD ahora mismo, puede que baje aún más antes de rebote.


----------



## GarfielD147 (29 May 2021)

kynes dijo:


> XRP de rebajas a 0.82USD ahora mismo, puede que baje aún más antes de rebote.



Podría tocar 0.75 si btc sigue hasta los 33k

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (29 May 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Podría tocar 0.75 si btc sigue hasta los 33k
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Quería decir 0.8092. Si, tiene pinta de que puede tocar aprox. 0.75 y rebotar o seguir bajando si BTC arrastra.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 May 2021)

¿Estáis pillando Ripple? No me queda claro si es una moneda meme o no, mirando la cotización y sus máximos.


----------



## GarfielD147 (31 May 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Estáis pillando Ripple? No me queda claro si es una moneda meme o no, mirando la cotización y sus máximos.



Moneda meme? En serio?
Es uno de los proyectos más avanzados y con más futuro del panorama cripto...



Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Estáis pillando Ripple? No me queda claro si es una moneda meme o no, mirando la cotización y sus máximos.



Es una moneda meme, claramente.

El meme lo creó Klaus Schwab al incluir a Ripple en la lista de partners oficiales en la web del WEF. Por los jajas.




Qué arte tiene el jodío. 
Mejor mantente alejado.


----------



## kynes (1 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Estáis pillando Ripple? No me queda claro si es una moneda meme o no, mirando la cotización y sus máximos.



Si meme, pero sin perro


----------



## zumbito (1 Jun 2021)

Alguien me puede aclarar, si Ripple sale a bolsa, que impide que le den la patada a XRP y saquen una nueva crypto que puedan dominar al 100%?


----------



## kynes (1 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Alguien me puede aclarar, si Ripple sale a bolsa, que impide que le den la patada a XRP y saquen una nueva crypto que puedan dominar al 100%?



Quizás nada, si el dinero y tiempo no fueran un factor limitante. XRP es el puente y XRPL ha sido diseñada para usar XRP.


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si meme, pero sin perro



Los osos son más bravidos que los perros. Y las japonesas son aún peor que los osos.



Ojo, pues.


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Alguien me puede aclarar, si Ripple sale a bolsa, que impide que le den la patada a XRP y saquen una nueva crypto que puedan dominar al 100%?



Si quieren tener todo listo este año, como bien dice @kynes no hay tiempo.

Además Ripple tiene un depósito enorme de monedas que aún puede colocar, quemar o lo que decidan. Está todo calculado.


----------



## zumbito (2 Jun 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si quieren tener todo listo este año, como bien dice @kynes no hay tiempo.
> 
> Además Ripple tiene un depósito enorme de monedas que aún puede colocar, quemar o lo que decidan. Está todo calculado.



Listo este anyo? No esta funcionando ya? LA verdad es que XRP es una aprte importante de mi portafolio pero cada vez me entra mas esa duda, mas con el tema de salir a bolsa. El valor de XRP es que llegue a sustituir el tema de las transacciones internacionales y si por alguna razon deciden rehacer/duplicar/forkear XRP y venderlo directamente a bacos, nos dejarian tirados a todos los holders.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Listo este anyo? No esta funcionando ya? LA verdad es que XRP es una aprte importante de mi portafolio pero cada vez me entra mas esa duda, mas con el tema de salir a bolsa. El valor de XRP es que llegue a sustituir el tema de las transacciones internacionales y si por alguna razon deciden rehacer/duplicar/forkear XRP y venderlo directamente a bacos, nos dejarian tirados a todos los holders.



Está funcionando. Pero tiene que crecer mucho para sustituir a SWIFT lo primero y a más cosas. Eso empezará a fin de este año. En noviembre de este año es obligatorio en Europa y más sitios cumplir ISO 20022. Ese es el segundo gran momento de XRP en cuanto a la adopción.

El primero es la entrada en vigor de Basel III el 28/06.

A los holders nos lo comprarán. Harán, digamos, una OPA. Puede que solo el 3% esté en manos privadas de verdad. Somos nadie, nos dan lo que nos toque y ya.

La salida a bolsa de Ripple solo puede estar vinculada con el acuerdo con la SEC. Si queman el escrow tienen que salir a bolsa. Han dicho que salen a bolsa, luego...


----------



## zumbito (3 Jun 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Está funcionando. Pero tiene que crecer mucho para sustituir a SWIFT lo primero y a más cosas. Eso empezará a fin de este año. En noviembre de este año es obligatorio en Europa y más sitios cumplir ISO 20022. Ese es el segundo gran momento de XRP en cuanto a la adopción.
> 
> El primero es la entrada en vigor de Basel III el 28/06.
> 
> ...



Hmm que tengan que salir a bolsa pr quemar el scrow no quiere decir que tengan que quemar el scro por salir a bolda no? No he encontrado nada en este sentido.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Hmm que tengan que salir a bolsa pr quemar el scrow no quiere decir que tengan que quemar el scro por salir a bolda no? No he encontrado nada en este sentido.



Tienen que llegar a un acuerdo con la SEC. El acuerdo incluirá el futuro del escrow. Si de verdad son una moneda, el escrow, fuera.

Financiar la compañía desde el escrow es muy bonito, de vez en cuando vendes unos xrp y ya tienes pasta. Si hablan de salir a bolsa es porque queman o entregan el escrow.

En otro caso no tiene sentido salir a bolsa.


----------



## elKaiser (3 Jun 2021)

Sí sale a bolsa, tendrá que haber una oferta previa a los tenedores de criptos XRP; no tiene sentido que en la misma entidad, coticen acciones por un lado y tokens por otro.

PD: No conozco la legislación Usana, es lo que dicta el sentido común.


----------



## zumbito (4 Jun 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Tienen que llegar a un acuerdo con la SEC. El acuerdo incluirá el futuro del escrow. Si de verdad son una moneda, el escrow, fuera.
> 
> Financiar la compañía desde el escrow es muy bonito, de vez en cuando vendes unos xrp y ya tienes pasta. Si hablan de salir a bolsa es porque queman o entregan el escrow.
> 
> En otro caso no tiene sentido salir a bolsa.



Escrow fuera te refieres a que lo ponen en venta? Deberia de desplomar el valor. Si salen a bolsa queman o entregan el escrow genial. Pero por que no pueden hacer lo contrario? Cardano, Eth, y supongo que muchas otras criptos es como financian sus operaciones.




elKaiser dijo:


> Sí sale a bolsa, tendrá que haber una oferta previa a los tenedores de criptos XRP; no tiene sentido que en la misma entidad, coticen acciones por un lado y tokens por otro.
> 
> PD: No conozco la legislación Usana, es lo que dicta el sentido común.



En "teoria" las asociaciones detras de las cryptos no tienen nada que ver con la crypto en si, digamos que XRP es un ente autonomo que no necesita a Ripple, y Ripple puede simplemente hacer infinitas copias de XRP si quisiese. Mas alla del danyo a su imagen, noveo nada que evite que Ripple abandonase XRP si los bancos quisiesen (y tampoco es que semaos tantos los tenedores e moneda, unos pocos millones supongo, en comparacion a todo el capital ese congelado de los bancos). A no ser que SEC gane el juicio y les puedan obligar de alguna forma.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Escrow fuera te refieres a que lo ponen en venta? Deberia de desplomar el valor. Si salen a bolsa queman o entregan el escrow genial. Pero por que no pueden hacer lo contrario? Cardano, Eth, y supongo que muchas otras criptos es como financian sus operaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El escrow lo van a quemar. El CTO de Ripple ya lo dio como posible.



He leído a varios que Satoshi Nakamoto parece ser el CTO, David Schwartz, y XRP es un encargo, no algo que ellos hayan decidido hacer. Esto del reseteo, las monedas digitales, vuelta al oro, etc es de hace mucho tiempo. Creo yo.
¿Quién se lo encargó? Las 12 familias, la FED, Vanguard, Blackrock... Los de siempre.


----------



## kynes (4 Jun 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo @antonio estrada

David Schwartz, Arthur Britto, Jed MaCaleb... = Satoshi Nakamoto team

Ni Bitcoin ni XRP son proyectos que puedan hacer una sola persona.

*October 14, 2011
XRPL First Commit*: Jed McCaleb pushed the first *commit* for the XRPL validator. Jed McCaleb, David Schwartz and Arthur Britto created the XRP Ledger.

También hay rumores de que BG123, y todas esas cuentas "reveladoras", o cómo se quieran llamar, pueden tener relación son S. Nakamoto. Oficialmente ninguno de estos "frikis" pueden contar nada pero son jodidamente imprescindibles para poner en marcha el nuevo sistema "If you know , you know".


----------



## zumbito (4 Jun 2021)

Lo dio como posible, pero de ahi a dalo por hecho hay un trecho. Ojo, ojala lo quemen, mas valor para mis XRPs. Respecto a lo de Satoshi, hay una larga lista de gente como posibles Staoshis, que el CTO sea un posible satoshi no quiere deir que lo sea, ni mucho menos, es ams No es XRP de lo mas centralizado en cryptos?


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Lo dio como posible, pero de ahi a dalo por hecho hay un trecho. Ojo, ojala lo quemen, mas valor para mis XRPs. Respecto a lo de Satoshi, hay una larga lista de gente como posibles Staoshis, que el CTO sea un posible satoshi no quiere deir que lo sea, ni mucho menos, es ams No es XRP de lo mas centralizado en cryptos?



Desde mi punto de vista, ésa es precisamente la clave de su triunfo, estar controlada por el poder económico.

El que piense que la moneda digital elegida para quedarse será libre anónima y descentralizada creo que peca de ingenuo.

Compré mis 4.000 XRP el día que ví que salía en la web del WEF, que es una entidad que me repugna. El negocio no está en la pureza ni en el anonimato, está en la adopción.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Jun 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Está funcionando. Pero tiene que crecer mucho para sustituir a SWIFT lo primero y a más cosas. Eso empezará a fin de este año. En noviembre de este año es obligatorio en Europa y más sitios cumplir ISO 20022. Ese es el segundo gran momento de XRP en cuanto a la adopción.
> 
> El primero es la entrada en vigor de Basel III el 28/06.
> 
> ...




Yo tengo XRP desde diciembre mas o menos, creo que esto me hara rico, pero de la bolsa y todo eso que me estais contando, como funcionaria eso ?? lo veo dificilisimo todo, como cambiar esos XRP por acciones, etc.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Jun 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, ésa es precisamente la clave de su triunfo, estar controlada por el poder económico.
> 
> El que piense que la moneda digital elegida para quedarse será libre anónima y descentralizada creo que peca de ingenuo.
> 
> Compré mis 4.000 XRP el día que ví que salía en la web del WEF, que es una entidad que me repugna. El negocio no está en la pureza ni en el anonimato, está en la adopción.




Yo empece a comprar a saco el dia que empezaron a meter mierda de que los iban a prohibir,juicios y no se que historias, digo de aqui salgo forrado.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo XRP desde diciembre mas o menos, creo que esto me hara rico, pero de la bolsa y todo eso que me estais contando, como funcionaria eso ?? lo veo dificilisimo todo, como cambiar esos XRP por acciones, etc.



Entiendo que son dos cosas independientes. No tiene que haber ninguna relación.


----------



## zumbito (4 Jun 2021)

Pero por que dais por hecho el tema de los XRP se convertiran en acciones o que quemaran el scrow? Repito que me encantaria, pero solo he visto comentarios de gente en foros al respecto y el CTO diciendo que seria posible, de ahi a darlo por hecho...


----------



## kynes (6 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Pero por que dais por hecho el tema de los XRP se convertiran en acciones o que quemaran el scrow? Repito que me encantaria, pero solo he visto comentarios de gente en foros al respecto y el CTO diciendo que seria posible, de ahi a darlo por hecho...



Lo ha comentado el CEO y el CTO de Ripple. 

El tinglado de la SEC y el Crash de Bitcoin determinarán algunas de las variables que determinarán los tiempos y las formas.

No se puede dar nada por supuesto pero si podemos intuir que el sistema actual de Fiat y dominancia del USD está acabado. 









The boundary between crypto and fiat money is becoming more permeable


Crypto may be past the point where it can be considered self-contained




www.economist.com





Y Ripplenet y XRP parecen estar preparados para reemplazar los roles de Bitcoin y $USD.


----------



## zumbito (7 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Lo ha comentado el CEO y el CTO de Ripple.
> 
> El tinglado de la SEC y el Crash de Bitcoin determinarán algunas de las variables que determinarán los tiempos y las formas.
> 
> ...



Comentado que seria posible, por eso digo, no se puede dar por hecho.


----------



## nicoburza (9 Jun 2021)

Cómo viene el tema del "apagón informático"? Novedades? 

PD: sigo hold


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2021)

BTC no sabe ni lo que hace... si se decide hacia abajo Xrp se va a los 0.55 o incluso 0.4 antes de despegar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> BTC no sabe ni lo que hace... si se decide hacia abajo Xrp se va a los 0.55 o incluso 0.4 antes de despegar.



Estoy esperando ese momento para cargar cositas, aunque es posible que se pierda todo en la mas asquerosa inmundicia.


----------



## Eyman (18 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy esperando ese momento para cargar cositas, aunque es posible que se pierda todo en la mas asquerosa inmundicia.



Yo estoy igual, esperando una caída más importante para cargar en las que llevo a largo plazo, BTC, XRP y BNB.

Me parece que si para julio no la ha habido, le entraré de todas formas, no se me vayan a escapar.


----------



## zumbito (18 Jun 2021)

Otro mas esperando esa caidita. Entre a 1.6 y tengo que promediar.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Otro mas esperando esa caidita. Entre a 1.6 y tengo que promediar.



Espera otro poco. Lo de 0.20 parecía cachondeo pero...


----------



## GarfielD147 (22 Jun 2021)

Qué dolor verla caer a estos niveles, nos acercamos a los eternos 0.25-0.30

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (22 Jun 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Qué dolor verla caer a estos niveles, nos acercamos a los eternos 0.25-0.30
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk



Debería rebotar en los .40s y algo . BTC parece aún débil y no se sabe hasta donde puede arrastrar.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (22 Jun 2021)

Si te metes en binance y ves el par XRP/USD y le das a ver el gráfico de profundidad, su puede ver que está muy desequilibrado.

Como se pongan a comprar sube sin freno.


----------



## zumbito (22 Jun 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Si te metes en binance y ves el par XRP/USD y le das a ver el gráfico de profundidad, su puede ver que está muy desequilibrado.
> 
> Como se pongan a comprar sube sin freno.



A que te refieres con "desequilibrado"? Como se ve eso?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (22 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> A que te refieres con "desequilibrado"? Como se ve eso?



En la parte de profundidad te listan las órdenes de compra y las órdenes de venta con sus precios y cantidades.

Si ves por ejemplo ahora mismo: si metes 2,7 MUSD sube el precio un 10% y para que baje un 10% se necesitan que se desprendan de 13,2 MUSD


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Jun 2021)

ya os dije que vendieriaus esta mierda a 2


----------



## zumbito (22 Jun 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> En la parte de profundidad te listan las órdenes de compra y las órdenes de venta con sus precios y cantidades.
> 
> Si ves por ejemplo ahora mismo: si metes 2,7 MUSD sube el precio un 10% y para que baje un 10% se necesitan que se desprendan de 13,2 MUSD



Vaya no tenia ni idea, muchas gracias!


----------



## Johnny Bravo (22 Jun 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Vaya no tenia ni idea, muchas gracias!



Para tu info:









Blog Home


No blog da Bitso você encontra novidades sobre o universo das criptomoedas. Acesse e se informe sobre as principais moedas digitais do mercado.




blog.bitso.com


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Jun 2021)

Yo he comprado a 0.50 euros. Me ha servido para mejorar mi average. Ha empezado a subir. En este momento lleva casi un 11% en 24 horas.

He leído a varios analistas serios que puede haber tocado suelo. A ver.


----------



## kynes (24 Jun 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo ayer salí de compras por la noche... y de ayer a hoy ya he ganado casi un 10%!
> 
> Rebota con fuerza... ya veremos hasta dónde llega.





antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo he comprado a 0.50 euros. Me ha servido para mejorar mi average. Ha empezado a subir. En este momento lleva casi un 11% en 24 horas.
> 
> He leído a varios analistas serios que puede haber tocado suelo. A ver.



Buena entrada. Creo que cabe esperar un poco más de bajada (al menos hasta los 0.42) pero BTC está muy parado y con lo que viene la próxima semana me parece mucho más seguro estar en XRP que en USD/EUR.


----------



## nicoburza (1 Jul 2021)

Novedades??? 

Algunas cuentas recomendadas para seguir en analisis tecnico??


----------



## kynes (1 Jul 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Novedades???
> 
> Algunas cuentas recomendadas para seguir en analisis tecnico??



En Twitter hay algo de TA , casi todo humo. Solo había una cuenta interesante. Tradersniper o algo así, pero ya casi no pública.

XRP está a punto de caramelo para subir pero sigue como todos las alts el ritmo de Bitcoin, y aún podría bajar aunque parece difícil que baje a los 40s , salvo caida en Bitcoin por debajo de 32k. Cualquier compra entre .5 y .64 para mí seria buena ahora mismo. Con suerte lo veremos pronto

Edito:
@nicoburza 
Aquí las cuentas que veo más recomendables por qué no son los típicos vendehumos siempre en modo to the Moon para ganar seguidores:
@precisiontrade3
@XRP_Shark

Pero esto del TA no dejan de ser probabilidades y la información hay que usarla solo como un indicador más.

Si vas a hacer trading yo siempre reservaría una cuenta con una bolsa de hold que no tocaría.


----------



## Eyman (1 Jul 2021)

Ayer compré algo de XRP, que no se sabe cuánto durarán los precios a este nivel.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (1 Jul 2021)

Hoy es día de escrow, veamos a ver como queda la cantidad mañana y cuanto XRP se ha quedado.


----------



## nicoburza (2 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> En Twitter hay algo de TA , casi todo humo. Solo había una cuenta interesante. Tradersniper o algo así, pero ya casi no pública.
> 
> XRP está a punto de caramelo para subir pero sigue como todos las alts el ritmo de Bitcoin, y aún podría bajar aunque parece difícil que baje a los 40s , salvo caida en Bitcoin por debajo de 32k. Cualquier compra entre .5 y .64 para mí seria buena ahora mismo. Con suerte lo veremos pronto
> 
> ...



Claro, veo demasiado vende humo en twitter. Cuentas con miles de seguidores que hablan de 100 a fin de año y 10000 en 5 años. 
Voy a revisar esos que nombraste. En lo personal voy a ir hold un tiempo, un año o lo que pueda aguantar. Esperemos que llegue un nuevo bull en Btc hacia fin de año y se lleve puesto a varias alts.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Jul 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Claro, veo demasiado vende humo en twitter. Cuentas con miles de seguidores que hablan de 100 a fin de año y 10000 en 5 años.
> Voy a revisar esos que nombraste. En lo personal voy a ir hold un tiempo, un año o lo que pueda aguantar. Esperemos que llegue un nuevo bull en Btc hacia fin de año y se lleve puesto a varias alts.



Todo lo que viene a continuación es una reflexión personal, la que me ha llevado a vender las otras cryptos que tenía y quedarme solo con XRP. No es que lo recomiende ni lo deje de recomendar, solo comparto mi razonamiento. Solo os recomiendo que intentéis informaros, prescindiendo de los Riddles, las adivinanzas y las gilipolleces. Fundamentos puros y duros.

Quienes creemos que el valor de XRP será alto no lo pensamos por el TA, que me parece algo útil a muy corto plazo, pero no a largo. Si el bullrun es largo o corto, francamente, me da lo mismo, no he venido aquí a por 1.000 euros si sube el BTC.

Con un TA bueno, puedes apoyarte para tomar una decisión de trading en unas horas o muy pocos días. A más largo plazo, y en la situación actual, donde la adopción por parte de las instituciones se está desarrollando a una velocidad vertiginosa, puede suceder de todo literalmente, por más que las velas japonesas no sean del color adecuado.

Ayer sucedió esto:









German Law Allowing $415B Investment Into Crypto Takes Effect


The law allows "special funds" to invest up to 20% of their assets in crypto.




www.coindesk.com





El Parlamento alemán autorizó la inversión de hasta 415.000 Millones de USD en cryptos a las instituciones federales. Si a lo largo de este año se invierte todo ese pastón, el mercado se da la vuelta y todas las curvas de Elliot y las líneas de Fibonacci hechas hoy no servirán de nada.

Los inversores privados de XRP tenemos poco más del 1% del total. De ese monto, apenas el 10% está en USA. Es decir, ciudadanos USA solo poseen el 0.1% de las monedas. Cuando la SEC dé su visto bueno y retorne a ser legal comprar XRP en USA, es de esperar que aumente exponencialmente el número de inversores particulares en USA. Esto tirará del precio hacia arriba.

En las últimas semanas, Ripple ha contratado a la Extesorera USA, a la General Manager de GoBank y ayer a la VP de Data&Service de Mastercard como directora general en Europa. Mary Jo White, la jefa de los abogados de Ripple, era antes la presidenta de la SEC. El actual presidente de la SEC, Gary Gensler daba conferencias en el MIT explicando la tecnología de Ripple. Ya hay pocas dudas de que Satoshi Nakamoto es realmente David Schwartz, el CTO de Ripple. Este es el plantel de Ripple.

Que Ripple/XRP tiene detrás a gente muy muy poderosa lo veo evidente. Pretender que compite con otras cryptos en igualdad de condiciones, dependiendo de los azares del mercado, me parece ingenuo. Pensar que las cryptos "reales" son las monedas del futuro me parece ingenuo, también. Son una utopía: dinero sin control estatal, anónimo e instantáneo. Demasiado bonito como para ser cierto.

Los ricos, la gente que controla este tinglado no lo van a consentir. Antes al contrario, los gobiernos van a implementar monedas y sistemas que les otorguen un control absoluto sobre tu dinero, cuánto tienes, en qué te lo gastas y podrán "apagar" tu cuenta o banear algunos de tus gastos en el momento en que les parezca oportuno.







Y si crees que no lo pueden hacer, pregúntale a la peluquera de tu barrio, esa señora a la que le cerraron la peluquería hace un año, sin darle un duro ni perdonarle un pago. Hacen lo que quieren, y con una impunidad absoluta.

La gravedad de lo que está sucediendo entre bambalinas no es para ser tomada a risa. Y la solución individual, creo que no es refugiarse en la utopía. No, los sombreros blancos no van a venir a salvar a los niños enjaulados. No, Gesara no va a pagar tu hipoteca porque no es más que un sueño de cuatro capullos infantiles. No, Bitcoin no es una creación autónoma, libre, descentralizada y anónima. Es una ventana de Overton al dinero digital, creada desde dentro del sistema.

Lo que viene es dictadura, control total, hiperinflación y reparto de la miseria. Divisas digitales muy intervenidas, con una divisa puente para hacer los pagos internacionales más fluídos, baratos y rápidos. Esa divisa puente es XRP. La tasa de conversión de las monedas digitales a la divisa puente es fija, determinada por el IMF y revisable periódicamente. Pero no lo digo yo, lo dice el WEF en su web, lo decía Lagarde cuando estaba al frente del IMF y todos los demás que tienen algo que decir.

La aplicación de ISO 20022 hará que pocas monedas se puedan usar para pagos fehacientes. Desde luego, BTC y ETH, no. Serán otra cosa, si acaso, pero no monedas de pago legal. Eso hará que las monedas en ISO20022 alcancen precios altos, tanto como para cumplir la misión para la que fueron creadas. Cuando se habla de que XRP a largo plazo valdrá 10,000 USD no es un sueño. Es que el creador, Schwartz, dijo que se diseñó para un valor de 10,000 USD de modo que cada drop fuera un centavo. Me explico:

Si tienes que hacer un pago de 2.000.000 y lo haces con XRP por debajo de 1USD, el valor de XRP tirará arriba. Cuando el receptor "venda" los XRP para tener su moneda local, el precio tirará hacia abajo. Esta volatilidad se evita cuando el valor de XRP es alto. En otra entrevista, que ahora no encuentro, Schwartz habla de que 10.000 USD harían de XRP una moneda con precio estable y óptimo para hacer su trabajo.



XRP no es la salvación, ni la libertad ni el anonimato. Todo lo contrario, es la condenación, el mal, el cabal, seguro que los primeros XRP fueron las 30 monedas de Judas. Es el bridge, una parte clave del sistema monetario con el que nos van a esclavizar a todos. Por eso hay que tener XRP. Cerrar los ojos y trincar.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Todo lo que viene a continuación es una reflexión personal, la que me ha llevado a vender las otras cryptos que tenía y quedarme solo con XRP. No es que lo recomiende ni lo deje de recomendar, solo comparto mi razonamiento. Solo os recomiendo que intentéis informaros, prescindiendo de los Riddles, las adivinanzas y las gilipolleces. Fundamentos puros y duros.
> 
> Quienes creemos que el valor de XRP será alto no lo pensamos por el TA, que me parece algo útil a muy corto plazo, pero no a largo. Si el bullrun es largo o corto, francamente, me da lo mismo, no he venido aquí a por 1.000 euros si sube el BTC.
> 
> ...



Muy buena reflexión, mis dies. Es cierto que discrepo en un par de puntos (por ejemplo BTC ya es moneda de curso legal en El Salvador), pero muy buena. 

Añadiría a lo dicho que si va a haber una cripto para cosas reales del día a día, esta cripto debe tener alguien detrás. No puede ser algo como BTC donde lo que hay es una comunidad best-effort (pongo best-effort siendo generoso porque las decisiones en el desarrollo de BTC son muy lentas) sin nadie al que señalar, pedir explicaciones y que invierta y haga un mantenimiento de acuerdo a leyes y estándares. XRP por sus características es la mejor posicionada.

No creo que sea divisa mundial ya que cada país/unión creará su propia CBDC pues no querrán perder ese poder, pero XRP será lo que es el dólar actualmente o un oro/patrón para transferencias entre países. BTC seguirá existiendo pero sólo como reserva de valor.

Respecto a las otras creo que Flare se va a comer a Cardano y Ethereum sólo por la escalabilidad. Como ya puse en otro post: Diferencias entre PoW, PoS, Consenso y Flare


----------



## kynes (2 Jul 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Respecto a las otras creo que Flare se va a comer a Cardano y Ethereum sólo por la escalabilidad. Como ya puse en otro post: Diferencias entre PoW, PoS, Consenso y Flare



Totalmente de acuerdo. Flare Network ha creado mucha expectación, está al caer y va a suponer un cambio profundo en el escenario actual. FLARE trabaja inicialmente con XRP, LTC, DOGE, XLM lo que puede impulsar mucho estas coins. Se dice que puede haber un airdrop para holders de LTC. El airdrop de XRP ya está en marcha aunque me parece que todavía nadie a recibido FLR.




antonio estrada dijo:


> .... XRP no es la salvación, ni la libertad ni el anonimato. Todo lo contrario, es la condenación, el mal, el cabal, seguro que los primeros XRP fueron las 30 monedas de Judas. Es el bridge, una parte clave del sistema monetario con el que nos van a esclavizar a todos. Por eso hay que tener XRP. Cerrar los ojos y trincar.



Muy buen comentario, tal y como nos tienes acostumbrados. Sabes que comparto totalmente tu visión.

En efecto, por fundamentales, por el nivel de implantación institucional de Ripple/XRP y su uso potencial, por la regulación que viene, etc. cabría esperar que haga un 100x, 1000x o más. Sólo eso ya justifica el hacerse con algunos XRP y sentarse a esperar. Añadiría algo de XLM. 

Empecé haciendo sólo HOLD, pero ahora tengo una pequeña bolsa de trading también. Cada vez que estoy en USD/EUR, sigo teniendo la sensación de que puede pillarme la subida 'Overnight', y por hacer 50USD en un trade acordarme toda la vida de la oportunidad perdida, pero luego pienso en la bolsa de HOLD y eso calma las emociones. ¿Compensa? Ya veremos, pero me está sirviendo para aprender algunas cosillas. El objetivo de esta estrategia es simplemente hacer crecer el número de XRPs de esa bolsa, y diversificar en otras monedas que cumplan ISO 20022. Mi estrategia actual es tener una bolsa de Hold intocable para largo plazo y jugar apostar sólo una pequeña parte. No shitcoins, no seguir velas verdes. 

Yo ya leía este foro en 2011 y tenía pendiente haber comprado Bitcoin pero no entré en BTC a tiempo por pereza, falta de tiempo, desconfianza o lo que sea. Por ahí debo tener el post-it todavía que decía "COMPRAR 250BTC", misión que no llegué a realizar nunca. Si no recuerdo mal eran unos 300-350 euros en aquel momento. No lo hice y no me muero por ello, ni le doy muchas vueltas. Pero esta oportunidad que estamos viviendo es bastante similar a la de Bitcoin en 2011 (INCLUSO MÁS CLARA SI MIRAS EN LA DIRECCION ADECUADA), y ahora si el tren lleva donde pensamos que puede llevar, esta vez quiero ir dentro y trataré de quedarme hasta la penúltima parada. 

Otras ALTS: VET e IOTA. Apostaría a que una de ellas o ambas se acabará usando pronto para el "control de las personas", pasaportes digitales, etc.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Flare Network ha creado mucha expectación, está al caer y va a suponer un cambio profundo en el escenario actual. FLARE trabaja inicialmente con XRP, LTC, DOGE, XLM lo que puede impulsar mucho estas coins. Se dice que puede haber un airdrop para holders de LTC. El airdrop de XRP ya está en marcha aunque me parece que todavía nadie a recibido FLR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iota se creó con fondos horizon2020 de la UE. Los alemanes presionarán a muerte para que IOTA tenga un papel relevante. Al fin y al cabo la UE no es sino la forma moderna del IV Reich.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Jul 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Muy buena reflexión, mis dies. Es cierto que discrepo en un par de puntos (por ejemplo BTC ya es moneda de curso legal en El Salvador), pero muy buena.
> 
> Añadiría a lo dicho que si va a haber una cripto para cosas reales del día a día, esta cripto debe tener alguien detrás. No puede ser algo como BTC donde lo que hay es una comunidad best-effort (pongo best-effort siendo generoso porque las decisiones en el desarrollo de BTC son muy lentas) sin nadie al que señalar, pedir explicaciones y que invierta y haga un mantenimiento de acuerdo a leyes y estándares. XRP por sus características es la mejor posicionada.
> 
> ...



Es moneda de curso legal porque no está en vigor la regulación. Lo del Mojamé masonazo salvatrucho es un brindis al sol.


----------



## Criptonew (2 Jul 2021)

¿10.000 dólares XRP? ¿Qué os habéis fumado? ¿Sabéis la capitalización que es eso?


----------



## elKaiser (2 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Todo lo que viene a continuación es una reflexión personal, la que me ha llevado a vender las otras cryptos que tenía y quedarme solo con XRP. No es que lo recomiende ni lo deje de recomendar, solo comparto mi razonamiento. Solo os recomiendo que intentéis informaros, prescindiendo de los Riddles, las adivinanzas y las gilipolleces. Fundamentos puros y duros.
> 
> Quienes creemos que el valor de XRP será alto no lo pensamos por el TA, que me parece algo útil a muy corto plazo, pero no a largo. Si el bullrun es largo o corto, francamente, me da lo mismo, no he venido aquí a por 1.000 euros si sube el BTC.
> 
> ...



El análisis es muy interesante, pero tiene un punto débil, XRP no ha sido capaz de superar ni de lejos los máximos de enero de 2018, ni en precio ni en capitalización (creo que entonces superaba incluso a BTC).

Pienso que sí fuese el plan que describes, las manos fuertes ya deberían de haber tomado posiciones; pero todo puede ser, esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## nicoburza (3 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> XRP no es la salvación, ni la libertad ni el anonimato. Todo lo contrario, es la condenación, el mal, el cabal, seguro que los primeros XRP fueron las 30 monedas de Judas. Es el bridge, una parte clave del sistema monetario con el que nos van a esclavizar a todos. Por eso hay que tener XRP. Cerrar los ojos y trincar.



Gracias por tu respuesta y tu elaborado analisis. Me quedo con este parrafo para largar algunas cuestiones. 
Supongamos que holdeamos varios años mas y el valor de XRP escala a 3 o incluso 4 cifras, va a permitir esa "dictadura" a la cual estamos yendo que podamos disponer o intercambiar nuestros tokens libremente?? Suponiendo que el control digital y de internet será mucho mas feroz que ahora. 
Tambien se me viene una cuestión, en 5 o 10 años, qué valor real tendrá el dolar?? De qué nos serviría ser holders si con 10 mil USD no puedes comprar nada importante? (imaginando un escenario de hiper inflación global o incluso caida del dolar). 
Porque siempre se está hablando de cualquier cripto en su par vs el dolar, pero el dolar hasta cuando tendrá valor real?
En lo personal me interesaría mucho que pegue unos mechazos y hacia fin de año llegue a 2 cifras al menos. Aunque sea apresurado vendería una buena parte para adquirir algunos bienes reales mientras aún el dolar tenga valor (tierra, herramientas, etc). Y luego si holdearía un buen resto varios años mas. Pero bueno, cada uno sabrá sus necesidades. 
Veremos como sigue todo.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Jul 2021)

Criptonew dijo:


> ¿10.000 dólares XRP? ¿Qué os habéis fumado? ¿Sabéis la capitalización que es eso?



Solo sustituir a SWIFT precisa de más de 2 billones de dólares. Billones de los de 12 ceros. Y cuentas nostro/vostro, y otros sistemas de pago internacional que no son SWIFT.

No es dinero "añadido". Es dinero que pasará de un sistema a otro. Como cuando tenías en el banco 1.000 ptas y de repente eran 6 euros.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Jul 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> El análisis es muy interesante, pero tiene un punto débil, XRP no ha sido capaz de superar ni de lejos los máximos de enero de 2018, ni en precio ni en capitalización (creo que entonces superaba incluso a BTC).
> 
> Pienso que sí fuese el plan que describes, las manos fuertes ya deberían de haber tomado posiciones; pero todo puede ser, esperemos acontecimientos.



Las posiciones fuertes estarán tomadas ya, claro. El precio está manipulado. No está en un mercado libre.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Jul 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta y tu elaborado analisis. Me quedo con este parrafo para largar algunas cuestiones.
> Supongamos que holdeamos varios años mas y el valor de XRP escala a 3 o incluso 4 cifras, va a permitir esa "dictadura" a la cual estamos yendo que podamos disponer o intercambiar nuestros tokens libremente?? Suponiendo que el control digital y de internet será mucho mas feroz que ahora.
> Tambien se me viene una cuestión, en 5 o 10 años, qué valor real tendrá el dolar?? De qué nos serviría ser holders si con 10 mil USD no puedes comprar nada importante? (imaginando un escenario de hiper inflación global o incluso caida del dolar).
> Porque siempre se está hablando de cualquier cripto en su par vs el dolar, pero el dolar hasta cuando tendrá valor real?
> ...



La pregunta es cojonuda: vale, ahora un xrp son 1.000 usd, pero eso será todavía mucho dinero?

No te sabría decir. Quizá una lata de atún cueste para entonces 2,000 usd. Lo que sí parece es que multiplicar por 1.000 tu inversión es mucho más que lo que te ofrece la Caja Rural por tus ahorros. Y esa posibilidad yo la veo.

Esto pasa con todo. Ayer el oro subió un 12% en dos horas. Voverá a hacerlo? Bajará? Quién sabe...

Nos dejarán pasar nuestros xrp a fiat? Supongo que en algún momento nos sacarán del mercado. Y eso tal vez no será en 10.000 usd, será antes. Supón que en 1.000, o en 500. Ni tan mal.

Yo, en el momento que me interese, me quito casi todo y me dejo 1,000 monedas a ver qué pasa. Los Lambos de mis nietos o un mojón.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Jul 2021)

Federal Reserve Payments Pilot Incorporates Ripple Partner Volante Technologies


Financial technology firm and Ripple partner, Volante Technologies, joined an instant payments service pilot organized by the Federal Reserve.




beincrypto.com





FedNow está desarrollado por Ripple. Los pagos en USA se van a hacer todos en XRP.

Suiza y Francia, sobre Ripple



https://financefeeds.com/swiss-french-central-banks-involved-crypto-trial-ripple-xrp-technology/



Francia lleva de propina media Africa, todos los países con franco CFA, cuyo banco central es el francés.

Con el banco de Inglaterra llevan trabajando desde 2017.









Ripple proof of concept


We carried out a proof of concept with Ripple to explore the synchronised movement of two different currencies across two different real-time gross settlement systems linked using Ripple Connect and the Interledger protocol. We wanted to demonstrate how this kind of synchronisation might lower...




www.bankofengland.co.uk





Lagarde del BCE y Nicoli del World Bank son abiertamente partidarios de trabajar con Ripple.

El FMI hizo ya manifestaciones positivas cuando Lagarde era presidenta.









Ripple’s connection with the IMF and central banks


This will be an article discussing what I believe is going on between the IMF, central banks and Ripple. From listening to different…




x-anderson.medium.com





Es cuestión de tiempo que la adopción sea generalizada. Solo el banco de Inglaterra necesita más de 1 billon de libras para operar pagos. El precio vendrá dado por el precio necesario para que sea estable. Lo explicaba Schwartz en el tweet que pegué.


----------



## zumbito (3 Jul 2021)

@antonio estrada, como que hay pocas dudas de que el CTO es Satoshi Nakamoto?



antonio estrada dijo:


> Las posiciones fuertes estarán tomadas ya, claro. El precio está manipulado. No está en un mercado libre.



Si se sabe que va a valer 10,000 y esta a .5, que quiere decir que las posiciones fuertes estn tomadas? Todas esas elites y grandes empresas deberian de estar comprando como desalmados mientras no llegue a 9,999. No me imagino al presidente del Santander diciendo "XRP esta a 0,5 pero pero no quiero multiplicar mi dinero por 20,000 porque ya tenemos una posicion considerable". Si alguien supiese a ciencia cierta que va a llegar a sos precios estaria hipotecando hasta a su abuela para comprar mas.


----------



## kynes (3 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> @antonio estrada, como que hay pocas dudas de que el CTO es Satoshi Nakamoto?
> 
> 
> 
> Si se sabe que va a valer 10,000 y esta a .5, que quiere decir que las posiciones fuertes estn tomadas? Todas esas elites y grandes empresas deberian de estar comprando como desalmados mientras no llegue a 9,999. No me imagino al presidente del Santander diciendo "XRP esta a 0,5 pero pero no quiero multiplicar mi dinero por 20,000 porque ya tenemos una posicion considerable". Si alguien supiese a ciencia cierta que va a llegar a sos precios estaria hipotecando hasta a su abuela para comprar mas.



XRP owned by the top 100 accounts 34.408.049.024 XRP - 65,53 %





__





Ledger.exposed






ledger.exposed


----------



## Johnny Bravo (3 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> XRP owned by the top 100 accounts 34.408.049.024 XRP - 65,53 %
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí. Y más del 80% de las wallets tienen menos de 500 XRP.
En este último escrow han entrado 100 MXRP.


----------



## zumbito (3 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> XRP owned by the top 100 accounts 34.408.049.024 XRP - 65,53 %
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y por que no siguen comprando? 0,5 por algo que vale 10,000 es un inversion bastante clara.


----------



## kynes (3 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Y por que no siguen comprando? 0,5 por algo que vale 10,000 es un inversion bastante clara.



Quién sabe si no han comprado ya más que suficiente o si comprarán todo lo que quede en manos de pequeños inversores cuando valga 100, 589 o 4025 y la gente empiece a vender. Quizás simplemente no sea el momento, e interesa que la gente haga transacciones, testear el sistema 

El precio no lo es todo ¿Por qué la gente compra Bitcoins ahora a 35K y no los compraba todos cuando valían 1 , 300 o 1000?


----------



## zumbito (3 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Quién sabe si no han comprado ya más que suficiente o si comprarán todo lo que quede en manos de pequeños inversores cuando valga 100, 589 o 4025 y la gente empiece a vender. Quizás simplemente no sea el momento, e interesa que la gente haga transacciones, testear el sistema
> 
> El precio no lo es todo ¿Por qué la gente compra Bitcoins ahora a 35K y no los compraba todos cuando valían 1 , 300 o 1000?



Porque creen que va a llegar mas alto y antes no. El precio no lo es todo, el retorno de una inversion es el 99%. Algo falla ahi creo, y mira que yo apuesto por XRP.


----------



## kynes (4 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Porque creen que va a llegar mas alto y antes no. El precio no lo es todo, el retorno de una inversion es el 99%. Algo falla ahi creo, y mira que yo apuesto por XRP.



Quién sabe invertir en bolsa , cryptos o lo que sea está sacando beneficios constantemente. En cualquier mercado pueden entrar y salir con beneficios independientemente del precio. Conocen los ciclos. 

Los que saben del potencial de XRP por estar metidos en este mundillo (4 gatos) están posicionados desde hace años. 

La SEC ha frenado la escalada de precios e interés en XRP para liberar la bestia en el momento adecuado. 

No sabemos con certeza cuál puede ser el precio potencial pero XRP no fue diseñado para comprar pizzas o cafés, y los bancos centrales no están implantando la tecnología de Ripple para transacciones pequeñas. XRP podría ser la moneda de los bancos, XLM la de todos los demás.

Lo único claro para mí es que es mejor estar dentro, intentar acumular y esperar.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> @antonio estrada, como que hay pocas dudas de que el CTO es Satoshi Nakamoto?
> 
> 
> 
> Si se sabe que va a valer 10,000 y esta a .5, que quiere decir que las posiciones fuertes estn tomadas? Todas esas elites y grandes empresas deberian de estar comprando como desalmados mientras no llegue a 9,999. No me imagino al presidente del Santander diciendo "XRP esta a 0,5 pero pero no quiero multiplicar mi dinero por 20,000 porque ya tenemos una posicion considerable". Si alguien supiese a ciencia cierta que va a llegar a sos precios estaria hipotecando hasta a su abuela para comprar mas.



El presidente del Santander hará lo que le digan sus jefes. No sé si esto contesta a tu pregunta. No hay decisiones particulares. Hay esto, tu parte es esta, a pagar tanta pasta en estos plazos o estás fuera.

Cuando se reunificó Alemania, yo trabajaba en una empresa alemana. El ministerio de Industria les mandó un escrito con las empresas que tenían que comprar, los precios y a cuánta gente podían despedir.

En 2002 trabajaba en otra compañía alemana y nos contaron exactamente la misma historia.

Lo del libre mercado no os lo creíais de verdad, no?


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Jul 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Sí. Y más del 80% de las wallets tienen menos de 500 XRP.
> En este último escrow han entrado 100 MXRP.



Que con el escrow harán lo que les pase por el escrow_to.


----------



## zumbito (5 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El presidente del Santander hará lo que le digan sus jefes. No sé si esto contesta a tu pregunta. No hay decisiones particulares. Hay esto, tu parte es esta, a pagar tanta pasta en estos plazos o estás fuera.
> 
> Cuando se reunificó Alemania, yo trabajaba en una empresa alemana. El ministerio de Industria les mandó un escrito con las empresas que tenían que comprar, los precios y a cuánta gente podían despedir.
> 
> ...



Seguimos en las misma, si puedo comprar algo que vale 1000 a 0.5, no tiene sentido no comprarlo todo. Mira a Saylor con BTC, esta apostando hasta la camisa.

Y lo de que el CTO es Satoshi, me parece muy aventurado decir eso asi porque si.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Seguimos en las misma, si puedo comprar algo que vale 1000 a 0.5, no tiene sentido no comprarlo todo. Mira a Saylor con BTC, esta apostando hasta la camisa.
> 
> Y lo de que el CTO es Satoshi, me parece muy aventurado decir eso asi porque si.



Partimos de bases distintas.

Tú crees que esto para un banco es una "inversión" y yo, que no. Que es una imposición del FMI que va a tomar las riendas oficialmente de la banca mundial. No compran lo que quieren cuando quieren sino lo que les dicen y cuando les toca. Lo que os contaba de Alemania.

Es una farsa de arriba abajo y se lleva gestando una pila de años.

Nakamoto no es un tío, es un equipazo. Y Schwartz es un miembro relevante de ese equipo, si no el líder. Convencidos yo y un montón de gente. Fechas, la patente, entrevistas viejas, empleado de la NSA... blanco y en botella.

Y Saylor, ahora que han cerrado los circos por el covic y hay poco curro de payaso, algo tiene que hacer. Le deseo lo mejor, de verdad. Pero bocazas y gilipollas es un rato largo. Como Musk y un montón, no creas.


----------



## elKaiser (5 Jul 2021)

El FMI y la plutocracia, podrían montar un Token parelelo a XRP, o una crypto clonada o muy parecida o crear una Join Venture para ellos solos y dejarnos a los pequeños tenedores con un palmo de narices.

Que conste que tengo XRP aunque no mucho, pero no termino de fiarme; demasiado bueno para ser verdad, a veces dudo que se dignen a compartir con nosotros una porción de la tarta por pequeña que sea.


----------



## kynes (5 Jul 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> El FMI y la plutocracia, podrían montar un Token parelelo a XRP, o una crypto clonada o muy parecida o crear una Join Venture para ellos solos y dejarnos a los pequeños tenedores con un palmo de narices.
> 
> Que conste que tengo XRP aunque no mucho, pero no termino de fiarme; demasiado bueno para ser verdad, a veces dudo que se dignen a compartir con nosotros una porción de la tarta por pequeña que sea.



La tecnología de XRP Ledger, en versión premium privada, será el estándar para los CDBC Ripple Pilots a Private Ledger for Central Banks Launching CBDCs | Ripple. Sobre esa tecnología habrá otras capas, pero no tiene sentido reinventar la rueda y menos en un tema tan delicado donde el control y la seguridad debe estar muy cuidado. Todo está ya escrito, ahora estamos en fase de testing. Docenas de bancos mundiales ya son clientes de Ripple. Los pequeños holders, mineros que transfieren sus coins a exchanges usando XRP, etc. no somos más que testers de la tecnología pública, y con suerte algo pillaremos de todo esto.


----------



## zumbito (6 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Partimos de bases distintas.
> 
> Tú crees que esto para un banco es una "inversión" y yo, que no. Que es una imposición del FMI que va a tomar las riendas oficialmente de la banca mundial. No compran lo que quieren cuando quieren sino lo que les dicen y cuando les toca. Lo que os contaba de Alemania.
> 
> ...



Bueno podria ser, me parece una paranoia muy grande pero por poder prodria ser. De todas formas como dicen mas arriba, lo logico seria hacer una copia, hard fork o lo que sea y como hizo binance con su blockchain, y asi los bancos o el FMI tienen el 100% del pastel. 

Lo de Staoshi, puedes apuntarme a alguna de esas entrevistas o articulos, me gustaria leer sobre el tema a ver si llego a la misma conclusion.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Bueno podria ser, me parece una paranoia muy grande pero por poder prodria ser. De todas formas como dicen mas arriba, lo logico seria hacer una copia, hard fork o lo que sea y como hizo binance con su blockchain, y asi los bancos o el FMI tienen el 100% del pastel.
> 
> Lo de Staoshi, puedes apuntarme a alguna de esas entrevistas o articulos, me gustaria leer sobre el tema a ver si llego a la misma conclusion.



No. Si quieres lo buscas tú. Hay miles de tweets sobre ello. Yo no intento convencerte de nada. Nunca intento convencer a nadie de nada.

Yo veo las cosas de un modo diferente. Tú crees en el libre mercado, la regulación automática y perfecta de un mercado libre, y que no hay actividades "por detrás". Yo, por el contrario, creo que todo responde a un plan, que vivmos una simulación completa. Pero no como "el Show de Truman", sino más simple, nos engañan para jodernos. Quiénes? los ricos a los pobres, más viejo que el mundo.

Esto:


----------



## zumbito (6 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No. Si quieres lo buscas tú. Hay miles de tweets sobre ello. Yo no intento convencerte de nada. Nunca intento convencer a nadie de nada.
> 
> Yo veo las cosas de un modo diferente. Tú crees en el libre mercado, la regulación automática y perfecta de un mercado libre, y que no hay actividades "por detrás". Yo, por el contrario, creo que todo responde a un plan, que vivmos una simulación completa. Pero no como "el Show de Truman", sino más simple, nos engañan para jodernos. Quiénes? los ricos a los pobres, más viejo que el mundo.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no me has convencido, lo que te pedia eran fuentes, para informarme, porque dices que esta clarisimo, y yo por mas que leo no veo nada que este clarisimo. Afirmas cosas como hechos, y cuando se te piden fuentes dices que no, que me informe yo... Pues para eso haberte ahorrado el parrafon que has escrito, o haber puesto alguna fuente en lugar de una foto de Buffet que aporta poco, asi nos ahorras tiempo a muchos foreros, en lugar de ir cada cual como pollo sin cabeza buscando. Porque manana llegara uno y dira que XRP es la moneda alien, otro que es la moneda para Marte y otro que la encontraron en las piramides.

Respecto a lo que yo creo, no lo se ni yo, como lo vas a saber tu. Lo de que nos enganan los ricos a los pobres, pues me parece un poco simplificacion de la realidad, que es pobre y que es ser rico? Si le preguntas a un kiosquero de el Congo, para el tu eres la elite, para ti lo es Buffet, y los tres lo unico que buscais es mas dinero.

Estas dando por hechos conjeturas y teorias, pero bueno cada piensa lo que quiere.


----------



## kynes (6 Jul 2021)

@zumbito Busca y encontrarás...


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Evidentemente no me has convencido, lo que te pedia eran fuentes, para informarme, porque dices que esta clarisimo, y yo por mas que leo no veo nada que este clarisimo. Afirmas cosas como hechos, y cuando se te piden fuentes dices que no, que me informe yo... Pues para eso haberte ahorrado el parrafon que has escrito, o haber puesto alguna fuente en lugar de una foto de Buffet que aporta poco, asi nos ahorras tiempo a muchos foreros, en lugar de ir cada cual como pollo sin cabeza buscando. Porque manana llegara uno y dira que XRP es la moneda alien, otro que es la moneda para Marte y otro que la encontraron en las piramides.
> 
> Respecto a lo que yo creo, no lo se ni yo, como lo vas a saber tu. Lo de que nos enganan los ricos a los pobres, pues me parece un poco simplificacion de la realidad, que es pobre y que es ser rico? Si le preguntas a un kiosquero de el Congo, para el tu eres la elite, para ti lo es Buffet, y los tres lo unico que buscais es mas dinero.
> 
> Estas dando por hechos conjeturas y teorias, pero bueno cada piensa lo que quiere.



Pos vale.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> @zumbito Busca y encontrarás...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 704937
> ...



No ves que se lo tienen que buscar los demás?


----------



## zumbito (6 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No ves que se lo tienen que buscar los demás?



He preguntado sobre lo que afirmas de Satoshi, no sobre XRP.


----------



## zumbito (6 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> @zumbito Busca y encontrarás...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 704937
> ...



Gracias, preguntaba por lo que decia Antonio Estrada de que es obvio que Satoshi es el CTO. Lo unico que he encontrado es a el diciendo que no lo es, que seguramente sea un grupo de personas.


----------



## kynes (6 Jul 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Gracias, preguntaba por lo que decia Antonio Estrada de que es obvio que Satoshi es el CTO. Lo unico que he encontrado es a el diciendo que no lo es, que seguramente sea un grupo de personas.



No vas a encontrar si no buscas por ti mismo, yo solo te he dado una herramienta para que tires del hilo, te hagas tus propias preguntas y busques respuestas.


----------



## zumbito (7 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> No vas a encontrar si no buscas por ti mismo, yo solo te he dado una herramienta para que tires del hilo, te hagas tus propias preguntas y busques respuestas.



Te estoy diciendo que he buscado y no he encontrado nada que para decir "esta clarisimo que Satoshi es el CTO". Aun asi te agradezco que pongas algo que no conocia. De la herramienta, no se a que te refieres.


----------



## Eyman (19 Jul 2021)

El artículo no dice mucho, pero imagino que el informe sí.

¿Bitcoin, Ethereum o XRP? Sólo una red podría alojar una CBDC, dice un informe


*¿Bitcoin, Ethereum o XRP? Sólo una red podría alojar una CBDC, dice un informe*
No todas las criptomonedas tienen los atributos deseados por los bancos centrales para alojar una CBDC.
4729Vistas totales
8Número total de compartidos





NOTICIAS




*Un informe de 44 páginas encargado por CPA Australia profundiza en el estado del desarrollo de las CBDC en todo el mundo*, mientras explora candidatos viables de redes blockchain para alojar CBDC en los próximos años.
*El informe ofrece evaluaciones de las tres criptomonedas con más transacciones en Bitcoin (BTC), Ethereum (ETH) y XRP (XRP)*, y analiza su idoneidad (o falta de ella) para su uso por los bancos centrales.

*Banco de la Reserva de Australia anunció nuevas asociaciones para investigar las CBDC*
*La red descentralizada de Bitcoin y la falta de supervisión por parte de los bancos o los gobiernos hace que, en general, no se pueda utilizar en una red nacional de CBDC*, señala el informe. Aunque Bitcoin sigue siendo aceptado como medio de intercambio en todo el mundo, *su volatilidad e imprevisibilidad ha provocado una falta de confianza entre los bancos centrales*. El informe afirma:


> “A pesar de no ser moneda de curso legal, Bitcoin es popular y es aceptado como medio de intercambio en muchos lugares. El precio de Bitcoin ha estado sujeto a una volatilidad espectacular en los últimos años y esto ha resultado en una falta de confianza en la moneda digital como medio de intercambio o como reserva de valor y ha generado preocupación entre los bancos centrales en cuanto a la viabilidad de las criptomonedas como CBDC".



Si bien Bitcoin continúa desconcertando y confundiendo a los legisladores en la mayoría de las jurisdicciones, *el informe también señala que su estatus legal como moneda está experimentando una transformación*. El informe cita un fallo del Tribunal Comercial de Nanterre en Francia en 2020, *que declaró que "Bitcoin es un activo intangible con un valor de cambio, equivalente al dinero fiduciario en la ley"*.
*“Esto, junto con una decisión del Tribunal Supremo del Reino Unido de enero de 2020 que reconoce la moneda digital como propiedad, y una decisión del Tribunal de Distrito de Nueva Gales del Sur de febrero de 2020 que reconoce la moneda digital como un depósito de valor, la legitimidad de las criptomonedas y digitales está ganando credibilidad desde un punto de vista legal y económico. punto de vista”*, afirma el informe.

*La moneda digital del banco central es una "bendición ambigua", dice el RBI*
Ethereum sufre muchas de las mismas dificultades que Bitcoin cuando se trata de alojar una CBDC, según el informe. A pesar de permitir el "dinero programable" mediante el uso de contratos inteligentes,* la descentralización de Ethereum y la incapacidad de ser controlado por cualquier actor estatal lo convierten en un candidato poco probable para albergar una CBDC*. El informe dice:


> “ETH es como Bitcoin, en el sentido de que es puramente digital, totalmente descentralizado fuera de cualquier control estatal. Una característica distintiva importante de la plataforma Ethereum en comparación con la red blockchain de Bitcoin es que permite la operación de contratos inteligentes y, por lo tanto, dinero y pagos programables".



En contra de la insuficiencia percibida de Ethereum para su uso en sistemas gubernamentales, *el Banco de la Reserva de Australia utilizó tecnología basada en Ethereum en noviembre de 2020*, cuando buscó desarrollar una prueba de concepto para una CBDC tokenizada.
*Se ofrece una visión un poco más optimista con respecto al uso de Ripple y XRP*. Según el informe, los bancos y gobiernos consideran más favorablemente a Ripple Network y a la moneda XRP debido a su naturaleza centralizada. El informe dice:


> "Ripple y XRP disfrutan de la confianza de muchos bancos como modelo para una CBDC porque está altamente centralizado y se basa en una red autorizada donde solo ciertos nodos de red pueden validar transacciones, a diferencia de Bitcoin y Ether descentralizados y de tipo permissionless".



El informe afirma que *la naturaleza centralizada de las operaciones de Ripple lo hace similar a los bancos centrales*, debido a cómo los desarrolladores pueden controlar el "momento y la cantidad de suministro" de sus tokens asociados. Dice: *"Ripple también permite la creación de nuevas monedas y los desarrolladores de Ripple pueden decidir el momento y la cantidad de suministro de una manera similar a las operaciones actuales del banco central".*

*Argo Blockchain compra un terreno de 320 acres en Texas para ampliar sus operaciones mineras*
El informe también señala que Ripple *"no opera en una red blockchain per se"*, haciendo referencia al algoritmo de consenso del Protocolo de Ripple (RPCA), *que afirma con razón que es la tecnología patentada de Ripple*.
El informe señala que el banco central de Francia,* el Banque de France, ya ha expresado interés en explorar Ripple como una posible plataforma para albergar una CBDC en toda Europa.*
En resumen, *el informe señala que la pandemia de COVID-19 ha acelerado la transformación digital*, impulsando un desarrollo más rápido de los sistemas de pago digitales, los proyectos blockchain y el sector de tecnología financiera en general.
Entre el auge de Bitcoin y la aparición de infraestructuras financieras dirigidas por empresas como Libra de Facebook (ahora Diem), *los bancos centrales se ven obligados a vigilar de cerca el desarrollo continuo de proyectos de blockchain y criptomonedas.*


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Jul 2021)

@Eyman 




Hace unos días se ha constituido la Fundación para la Libra digital. Aparecen Quant, Electroneum, Ripple y el Barclays.

Un token para pagos domésticos en retail y otro para pagos transfronterizos.

Es lógico elegir Electroneum. Un proyecto británico con soporte local y Ripple, bueno, creo que no les han dado a elegir. Ripple son lentejas. Te las comes o te las comes.

Espero que esto responda a tu pregunta. Las cbdc están diseñadas hace tiempo y solo nos las están metiendo poco a poco.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Jul 2021)

Añado algo sobre el Banque de France. Ellos no emiten el Euro porque lo hace el BCE. Pero la BDF respalda el franco CFA. De hecho, la principal fuente de ingresos del estado francés son los derechos que pagan las excolonias por el franco CFA. Lo usan más de 150 millones de personas. La mayor parte, sin banco.

El franco CFA es usado en 14 paises en dos versiones que se unificarán en una llamada ECO vinculada al euro.

Esto para Francia no es menos importante que el futuro del euro.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Jul 2021)

Para mi, este tweet es importantísimo. Es la prueba de que estamos presenciando una obra de teatro.
El 16 de julio, la secretaria del Tesoro USA, Janet Yellen solicita una reunión de urgencia para tratar los problemas derivados de las actividades de las stable coins. Hasta aquí, correcto.

Pero el Pdf donde lo pide se creó en diciembre de 2020, el día después de que la SEC presentara la demanda contra Ripple alegando que XRP lo estaban utilizando como una "security" y no como una "currency", algo para lo que no tenían licencia.

O la vieja tiene una bola de cristal (tampoco me sorprendería), o existe una agenda que se arrancó en diciembre con la presentación de la demanda y que va siguiendo una hoja de ruta prefijada.

Vamos a seguir dándole vueltas a si la capitalización es tal o Pascual, si está XRP atado a BTC o no, mientras ellos (Los bancos centrales y las instituciones supranacionales con el apoyo total de los gobiernos) van haciendo por detrás lo que, desde el principio, sabían que iban a hacer.

Si después de arreglar la demanda le meten un arreón bueno al precio, digamos 12 ó 15USD, nos quedaremos la mitad.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (20 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Para mi, este tweet es importantísimo. Es la prueba de que estamos presenciando una obra de teatro.
> El 16 de julio, la secretaria del Tesoro USA, Janet Yellen solicita una reunión de urgencia para tratar los problemas derivados de las actividades de las stable coins. Hasta aquí, correcto.
> 
> Pero el Pdf donde lo pide se creó en diciembre de 2020, el día después de que la SEC presentara la demanda contra Ripple alegando que XRP lo estaban utilizando como una "security" y no como una "currency", algo para lo que no tenían licencia.
> ...



Jo jo jo, esa fea costumbre de no eliminar los metadatos...


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Jul 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Jo jo jo, esa fea costumbre de no eliminar los metadatos...



El diablo está en los detalles.


----------



## ivest2 (20 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Para mi, este tweet es importantísimo. Es la prueba de que estamos presenciando una obra de teatro.
> El 16 de julio, la secretaria del Tesoro USA, Janet Yellen solicita una reunión de urgencia para tratar los problemas derivados de las actividades de las stable coins. Hasta aquí, correcto.
> 
> Pero el Pdf donde lo pide se creó en diciembre de 2020, el día después de que la SEC presentara la demanda contra Ripple alegando que XRP lo estaban utilizando como una "security" y no como una "currency", algo para lo que no tenían licencia.
> ...



Es todo una farsa para luego subidón?


----------



## kynes (20 Jul 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Para mi, este tweet es importantísimo. Es la prueba de que estamos presenciando una obra de teatro.
> El 16 de julio, la secretaria del Tesoro USA, Janet Yellen solicita una reunión de urgencia para tratar los problemas derivados de las actividades de las stable coins. Hasta aquí, correcto.
> 
> Pero el Pdf donde lo pide se creó en diciembre de 2020, el día después de que la SEC presentara la demanda contra Ripple alegando que XRP lo estaban utilizando como una "security" y no como una "currency", algo para lo que no tenían licencia.
> ...



Interesante coincidencia, aunque me parece que el León aquí ha patinado un poco en su interpretación de la "revelación divina", o ya está rozando la manipulación.

El documento PDF, en efecto, fue creado el 23 de Dic de 2020 pero es que hasta en el título lo dejan muy claro, no hay que entrar a ver metadatos:


https://home.treasury.gov/system/files/136/PWG-Stablecoin-Statement-12-23-2020-CLEAN.pdf



Y el documento no ha estado oculto, hay múltiples referencias a él en internet desde el 24-21-2020

Pero es evidente que la FED, Treasury, SEC, .... llevan dándole vueltas y poniendo en marcha un plan par la transformación del sistema financiero desde hace años. La administración Biden, además va a reformar el sistema bancario autofinanciándose en la lucha contra el "cambio climático" (Green swam , acuerdos del G7, etc.) que tampoco es una movida de ayer.

En el informe de DavisPolk de la semana pasada (13/7/21) hay muchísima info interesante sobre las regulaciones y el contexto de cambio actual. Pero sobre todo, me llama la atención la diapositiva 49 donde mencionan XRP y la intencionalidad de la disputa SEC-Ripple:


https://davispolk.com/sites/default/files/2021-07/Financial%20Services%20Regulatory%20Reform.pdf






La SEC probablemente dirá que XRP no pasa el "Howey test" (no hay contrato de inversión) pero que tampoco es una security ¿Pero entonces qué es?


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Jul 2021)

ivest2 dijo:


> Es todo una farsa para luego subidón?



Yo creo que sí. Lo creo tanto que me estoy jugando pasta, vamos. Cada día que pasa me convenzo más. Un token para interbancario transfronterizo para empezar, y luego a tokenizar derivados, acciones, lo que sea.

Y lo que ha puesto @kynes , que buscan ser la divisa reserva. No es un sueño, no te lías a fichar al equipo que están fichando para hacer el capullo a 0,50 dólares.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (27 Jul 2021)

Algo está pasando en XRP cuando de un día para otro hay más de 100M de escrow.
26/07/2021 52.509.740.756
27/07/2021 52.627.790.448

Acumulación en el intervalo de wallets con entre 100M y 500M XRP.


----------



## nicoburza (28 Jul 2021)

Qué novedades hay con el juicio y todo ese asunto?


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Jul 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Qué novedades hay con el juicio y todo ese asunto?



Ayer declaraba el anterior presidente de la SEC en el juicio. Por alguna razón, a puerta cerrada.

A ver si alguien cuenta algo y lo pongo.


----------



## kynes (28 Jul 2021)

Algo pasa con XRP, se está disparando y BTC sigue igual. Puede ser un Bull trap? alguna noticia a parte del anuncio de Japón, pueden ser los Japos pumpeando


----------



## zumbito (28 Jul 2021)

Ostras, y tanto.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Jul 2021)

No pumpean exactamente los japos, puede ser que pumpeen los filipinos que viven en Japón para enviar remesas a casa.


----------



## kynes (28 Jul 2021)

Bueno, no he podido leer mucho aún pero la noticia del lanzamiento del servicio ODL (On Demand Liquidity) aún no se ha digerido y es bestial!!! No más tests ni especulaciones. Ripplenet/XRP ya está lanzado y funcionando y con UTILIDAD real para transferencias inmediatas entre distintas divisas con mínima fees. 





https://financefeeds.com/ripples-demand-liquidity-goes-live-japan-sec-lawsuit-xrp-goes-silent/



SBI remit es el primer caso de uso masivo real del uso de criptos: 5 millones de usuarios de la diáspora Filipina.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (28 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Bueno, no he podido leer mucho aún pero la noticia del lanzamiento del servicio ODL (On Demand Liquidity) aún no se ha digerido y es bestial!!! No más tests ni especulaciones. Ripplenet/XRP ya está lanzado y funcionando y con UTILIDAD real para transferencias inmediatas entre distintas divisas con mínima fees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pero SWIFT también ha lanzado SWIFT GO. Peor que XRP pero del que lleva años haciendo esto.





Criptomonedas - Últimas noticias


Últimas noticias económicas sobre Criptomonedas: artículos, videos, fotos y el más completo análisis de noticias




www.ezanime.net


----------



## kynes (28 Jul 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Si pero SWIFT también ha lanzado SWIFT GO. Peor que XRP pero del que lleva años haciendo esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, un lavado de cara de Swift, nada más de momento.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (30 Jul 2021)

El timing es bueno, Agosto. Cuando todo el mundo está de vacaciones.
Pero no sé, creo que aun queda mucho circo en esto de la SEC.


----------



## zumbito (30 Jul 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> El timing es bueno, Agosto. Cuando todo el mundo está de vacaciones.
> Pero no sé, creo que aun queda mucho circo en esto de la SEC.



Lo de Agosto y las vacaciones solo pasa en Espana. El resto del planeta sigue trabajando.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (1 Ago 2021)

Por confirmar mañana pero creo que vamos a tener una sorpresa en el escrow de este mes.
Resulta que hoy las cuentas con más de 1GXRP ayer tenían 2GXRP menos que hoy cuando la liberación del escrow es 1 GXRP.



*2.660.027.011* XRPrMQ98K56yXJbDGv49ZSmW51sLn94Xe1mu1 `ripple.com`*2.178.635.066* XRPrKveEyR1SrkWbJX214xcfH43ZsoGMb3PEv `ripple.com`*2.073.313.787* XRPrEahGW5VLYQH2vGBfFmbv9BBpWSTDoukGR*1.870.571.289* XRPrEy8TFcrAPvhpKrwyrscNYyqBGUkE9hKaJ `binance.com`*1.258.444.797* XRPrs8ZPbYqgecRcDzQpJYAMhSxSi5htsjnza*1.000.000.200* XRPrU9qmGM4Y6WWDhiNzkwVKBwwatcoE7YL1T `ripple.com`*1.000.000.200* XRPrNASJdZjY9dToHnNURi3HAUku3duPwbtD1 `ripple.com`


----------



## zumbito (2 Ago 2021)

Que es un GXRP? Esas cuentas son el escrow? Crees que habran mas bajadas o ya va para arriba hasta nuevos maximos?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Ago 2021)

Al final solo han entrado 100 MXRP del escrow. Lo raro es que metieron 2GXRP. GXRP = GigaXRP=10^9



*2.660.027.011* XRPrMQ98K56yXJbDGv49ZSmW51sLn94Xe1mu1 `ripple.com`*2.178.635.066* XRPrKveEyR1SrkWbJX214xcfH43ZsoGMb3PEv `ripple.com`*2.077.277.795* XRPrEahGW5VLYQH2vGBfFmbv9BBpWSTDoukGR*1.870.571.289* XRPrEy8TFcrAPvhpKrwyrscNYyqBGUkE9hKaJ `binance.com`*1.258.444.797* XRPrs8ZPbYqgecRcDzQpJYAMhSxSi5htsjnza


----------



## kynes (2 Ago 2021)

Mientras BTC/USDT no rompa claramente por encima de los 40,000 la corrección de XRP/USDT debería continuar al menos hasta los 0.65. Luego puede rebotar o seguir bajando. Este es un posible escenario pero es recomendable tener ya alguna bolsa preparada para el viaje, porque en cualquier momento despega sin avisar. Estos últimos días ha hecho algunos movimientos independientes de BTC, imagino que por las noticias.


----------



## zumbito (3 Ago 2021)

Yo me quede esperando que llegase a cuarenta y poco centimos de euro, esperoque pegue una bajadita mas antes de despegar. Que opinion teneis sobre la teoria de la capitalizacion de emrcado y elcirculante como principal problema de XRP. Yo creo que no es mas una consecuencia que un condicionanate, si hay demanda se apreciara independientemente de cuanto XRP exista, pero por otro lado a mas circulante mas probable es que la gente venda y mantenga los precios bajos. No se que pensar.


----------



## GarfielD147 (7 Ago 2021)

Qué subida más buena está teniendo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Bravo (8 Ago 2021)

Poco volumen.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Ago 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Qué subida más buena está teniendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk



No sé los demás pero no es esto por lo que yo estoy aquí.


----------



## nicoburza (9 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No sé los demás pero no es esto por lo que yo estoy aquí.



Leo vendehumos todo el tiempo, en tuiter, youtube o reddit hablando de 4 cifras y no se qué mas. Hoy por hoy me conformo con que vuelva a 2 y que se resuelva esta situación de la sec.


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Ago 2021)

Hay teorías locas, imbricaciones con la paranoia Qanon, esoterismo y gilipolleces. Varios del foro seguimos en twiter a un tipo al que sus revelaciones se las chiva Dios directamente y lo dice como si nada. Yo sí creo que va a subir de lo lindo. No porque me lo diga Dios, sino porque necesita un valor alto para que se puedan efectuar pagos importantes usándola.

Imagina que un banco de España tiene que hacer un pago de 10 millones USD a un banco de Singapur. Si un XRP tiene un contravalor de 1 USD, necesita comprar 10 millones de XRP pagados en euros, hacer la transferencia y venderlos el otro banco para recibir sus dólares de Singapur. Esos dos movimientos al existir um número, aunque alto, finito de monedas, pueden hacer que el precio tenga una fluctuación apreciable. Al fin y al cabo, si compras 10 millones de XRP eres, por unos instantes, una ballena. 

Has hecho una transferencia internacional instantánea con un coste de unos pocos drops de XRP, pero te encuentras con que el otro extremo no recibe la cantidad pactada, sino un 2% menos. HAs hecho, con perdón, un pan con unas hostias.

Mientras si el precio de XRP es, por ejemplo 2,000 USD, compras sólo 5.000 monedas, que diluidas en 100.000 minoyes de monedas, tienen un impacto casi nulo en el precio. Según sus diseñadores, XRP tiene un contravalor óptimo de 10.000 USD, al que irá tendiendo a medida que crezca la adopción. Es una moneda cuyo valor reside en su usabilidad real, y su usabilidad EXIGE un valor alto.

Para los que crean que eso requiere una capitalización inalcanzable, les recordaré que esto no es un libre mercado. El precio de XRP está y ha estado contenido mientras todos los bancos centrales se van adhiriendo al esquema liderado por XRPL. Eliminar SWIFT, las cuentas nostro/vostro, tokenizar los derivados financieros, etc. Hay motivos para pensar que si XRP es la elegida, la cantidad de dinero que fluirá a través de ella será incalculable.

Ahora bien, ¿Es XRP "la elegida"? Desde mi punto de vista, hay claros indicios de que sí:
- Es la moneda a la que se refiere el WEF en su web.
- Es la preferida por el IMF,
- Es una de las dos, junto con QUANT, que entran en la Fundación libra digital,
- Es por la que Lagarde ha mostrado siempre predilección.
- El Banco de Francia que es el que también emite y respalda el Franco FCA en Africa ya trabaja con XRP.
- El primer corredor XRP lo abrió hace unos días Japón con Filipinas, después se abrió India/Omán. Paulatinamente se van incorporando corredores hasta casi 200 que se deben abrir en los próximos meses.

Y, últimamente se ha publicado esto:





__





Speech by Governor Brainard on private money and central bank money as payments go digital: an update on CBDCs


Technology is driving dramatic change in the U.S. payments system, which is a vital infrastructure that touches everyone. 1 The pandemic accelerated the m



www.federalreserve.gov





El Gobernador de la FED dice que no tiene sentido andar diseñando un sistema de pago propio vinculado al dólar, cuando las empresas privadas del sector han diseñado sistemas seguros, baratos e instantáneos. Vamos, que, hablando en plata, no merece la pena volver a inventar la rueda. la FED va adoptar un sistema ya testeado y aprobado. La pamema de la SEC vs Ripple no es más que una pantomima, una puesta en escena de la luz verde. Y, no obstante, XRP no es Ripple. Ripple utiliza XRP en su ledger, esto debe quedar claro, no son lo mismo.

El valor de Iota está basado en su utilidad. Su utilidad es ser el token de pago en los servicios de data as a service. Esperar un valor muy alto no tiene mucho sentido. Iota no puede llegar a 1,000 USD, porque haría el drop mínimo 10 cts de USD. Si por saber la temperatura en un cultivo, o la velocidad del viento tienes que pagar 10 cts, apaga y vámonos. Se barajan precios máximos de 40-50 USD/Iota ccuando llegue a su punto óptimo. Diferentes usos requieren diferentes contravalores.


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Ago 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Leo vendehumos todo el tiempo, en tuiter, youtube o reddit hablando de 4 cifras y no se qué mas. Hoy por hoy me conformo con que vuelva a 2 y que se resuelva esta situación de la sec.



Es que necesita cuatro cifras para funcionar, lo explico en el post anterior. Luego hay gente diciendo gilipolleces a mansalva como bien dices, pero XRP no puede valer 1 USd, ni 5 ni 10.


----------



## GarfielD147 (9 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hay teorías locas, imbricaciones con la paranoia Qanon, esoterismo y gilipolleces. Varios del foro seguimos en twiter a un tipo al que sus revelaciones se las chiva Dios directamente y lo dice como si nada. Yo sí creo que va a subir de lo lindo. No porque me lo diga Dios, sino porque necesita un valor alto para que se puedan efectuar pagos importantes usándola.
> 
> Imagina que un banco de España tiene que hacer un pago de 10 millones USD a un banco de Singapur. Si un XRP tiene un contravalor de 1 USD, necesita comprar 10 millones de XRP pagados en euros, hacer la transferencia y venderlos el otro banco para recibir sus dólares de Singapur. Esos dos movimientos al existir um número, aunque alto, finito de monedas, pueden hacer que el precio tenga una fluctuación apreciable. Al fin y al cabo, si compras 10 millones de XRP eres, por unos instantes, una ballena.
> 
> ...



Buen post. Gracias por tus aportaciones al hilo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Ago 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Buen post. Gracias por tus aportaciones al hilo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk



Un placer. Yo aprendo mucho en este foro. A veces con ejemplos y a veces con contraejemplos. Creo que es bueno que compartamos informaciones o puntos de vista. Más allá de FUD, shitcoin, sunnormal. 

Hay demasiada información sobre todo. Una cantidad ingente de youtubers, de cuentas de twitter, riddlers, canales de telegram, lo que quieras. Y es jodido separar el grano de la paja. A veces me vienen bien estos posts aunque solo sea para ordenar mis ideas y las conclusiones que voy sacando. 

Si yo te digo XRP to the Moon. XXXX Overnight gñéñéé. Es ridículo. Debo decir porqué XRP necesita ese valor y exponer las razones y las informaciones que me llevan a esa conclusión. Ahora tú me puedes decir, fíjate en estas declaraciones de fulano o la ley que sacó tal país. Bien, puede ser un punto de vista contrario al mío, pero me enriquece. Si solo me dices: estás loco, ni en tus húmedos sueños, etc. pierdes el tiempo.

En este foro hay aportaciones cojonudas, incluso en este hilo, por supuesto. Y también se abre un canal privado de comunicación con gente a la que te unen intereses. En los próximos meses vamos a vivir un cambio total de la estructura monetaria del mundo. Si estás, aunque sea de forma tímida, apostando a los caballos ganadores, tu vida puede cambiar.

Si pones hoy 10.000 euros en BTC, si todo va de puta madre, en un año podrás tener 30.000, que está muy bien. Si a XRP le va todo como se espera, 10.000 euros en XRP te cambiarán la vida.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (10 Ago 2021)

Subidote se está metiendo ahora mismo


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ago 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Subidote se está metiendo ahora mismo



3 cifras o bombonas a pelito en sedes.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Ago 2021)

Uno de los que se dedican a los acertijos ha publicado un hilo interesante.



El día 23 de agosto el FMI va a imprimir 650 miles de millones de USD. Para un fondo de liquidez. Aunque no es 100% USD (es una cesta de monedas) puede ser la puntilla inflacionaria del dólar. Pero, y si no son dólares?

Y si el FMI se quedase el escrow de Ripple?


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 3 cifras o bombonas a pelito en sedes.



Cuatro.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (13 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Uno de los que se dedican a los acertijos ha publicado un hilo interesante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para eso tiene que terminar antes la movida de la SEC. ¿Podrán con ese dinero comprar ellos solos el resto de escrow?


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Ago 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Para eso tiene que terminar antes la movida de la SEC. ¿Podrán con ese dinero comprar ellos solos el resto de escrow?



O una parte. No tiene que ser todo, digo yo.
Lo de la SEC lo acaban cuando quieran porque es un teatro.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (13 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> O una parte. No tiene que ser todo, digo yo.
> Lo de la SEC lo acaban cuando quieran porque es un teatro.



Estoy de acuerdo en lo de la SEC (que no tiene recorrido) y creo que va a durar hasta finales de año para que "alguien" acumule.
Pero lo que o me cuadra es que en las últimas liberaciones del escrow sólo esté entrando un 10%.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Ago 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo de la SEC (que no tiene recorrido) y creo que va a durar hasta finales de año para que "alguien" acumule.
> Pero lo que o me cuadra es que en las últimas liberaciones del escrow sólo esté entrando un 10%.



Ya veremos. Pero de aquí a fin de año se meneará la cosa.


----------



## agroman (14 Ago 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo de la SEC (que no tiene recorrido) y creo que va a durar hasta finales de año para que "alguien" acumule.
> Pero lo que o me cuadra es que en las últimas liberaciones del escrow sólo esté entrando un 10%.




Puedes explicar lo del escrow?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (14 Ago 2021)

agroman dijo:


> Puedes explicar lo del escrow?



Según está definido XRP hay un supply de 100,000,000,000 de XRP. Todos los tokens/monedas están preminados, es decir, ya están creados.
La política de Ripple es no liberar de golpe todo el supply sino que el primer día de cada mes libera 1,000,000,000 de XRP y lo que no coja el mercado lo retira.

Según esta página xrp_escrow_statistics se esta haciendo seguimiento al escrow de XRP a partir de esta otra: XRP Stats by @WietseWind

Pues bien, según calcula, en los últimos 8 meses de media van entrando al mercado unos 100,000,000 de XRP al mes.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Ago 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Según está definido XRP hay un supply de 100,000,000,000 de XRP. Todos los tokens/monedas están preminados, es decir, ya están creados.
> La política de Ripple es no liberar de golpe todo el supply sino que el primer día de cada mes libera 1,000,000,000 de XRP y lo que no coja el mercado lo retira.
> 
> Según esta página xrp_escrow_statistics se esta haciendo seguimiento al escrow de XRP a partir de esta otra: XRP Stats by @WietseWind
> ...



Además un antiguo socio al abandonar Ripple asumió el compromiso de ir vendiendo sus XRP según un calendario. Varios miles de millones de XRP, quicir.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Ago 2021)

Cerramos un día con XRP un 20% arriba y con BTC solo 1% arriba.

Algo está cambiando. Y el que no lo quiera ver...


----------



## kynes (14 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Cerramos un día con XRP un 20% arriba y con BTC solo 1% arriba.
> 
> Algo está cambiando. Y el que no lo quiera ver...



XRP debería estar aún corrigiendo y no para de subir. Dicen que ya se ha desacoplado de BTC.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (15 Ago 2021)

Pues tiene tendencia bullish.





Quantify Crypto


Designed to Assist Cryptocurrency Traders with Superior Visual Displays




quantifycrypto.com


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Además un antiguo socio al abandonar Ripple asumió el compromiso de ir vendiendo sus XRP según un calendario. Varios miles de millones de XRP, quicir.



El antiguo socio, Jed McCaleb acaba de comprar 12 M de XRP. Por qué?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (15 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El antiguo socio, Jed McCaleb acaba de comprar 12 M de XRP. Por qué?



Pues leí en Twitter hace poco que según su contrato ya había vendido todo por este mes o año o algo así.


----------



## hyperburned (15 Ago 2021)

Me aburro con ripple


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Ago 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Pues leí en Twitter hace poco que según su contrato ya había vendido todo por este mes o año o algo así.



Lo que lo hace raro es que aún le queden y ande comprando.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (16 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Lo que lo hace raro es que aún le queden y ande comprando.



Su contrato le obliga a vender. Creo que no hay nada que le prohíba comprar. Es más, podría comprar con una wallet anónima y nadie lo sabría.

The 2014 settlement stipulated McCaleb couldn’t sell more than (per CoinDesk):


$20,000 each week between 2015 and 2017.
$750 million per year in 2018 and 2019.
1 billion XRP overall in 2020.
2 billion XRP each year from then on.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Ago 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Su contrato le obliga a vender. Creo que no hay nada que le prohíba comprar. Es más, podría comprar con una wallet anónima y nadie lo sabría.
> 
> The 2014 settlement stipulated McCaleb couldn’t sell more than (per CoinDesk):
> 
> ...



Por eso es todo tan raro, porque una wallet anónima le permite hacer lo que quiera, que lo hará probablemente.


----------



## kynes (18 Ago 2021)

Un descubrimiento, importante. Aquí la patente que menciona explícitamente a XRP como ejemplo para el uso en Synchrony Bank: Synchrony BankPatents | PatentGuru

SB emite tarjetas de crédito a Amazon,Paypal, etc. 65 millones de cuentas potenciales.

Es llamativo que la patente se archiva el día 17 de Diciembre de 2020 . Unos días antes de que la SEC empezara a perseguir a Ripple.


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Sep 2021)

Con esto se termina el escrow de Jed Caleb. Movimientos en marcha?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (1 Sep 2021)

Pues en el escrow han vuelto a entrar unos 100M de XRP este mes.


----------



## zumbito (2 Sep 2021)

Una pregunta, donde guardais los XRP para acceder a los airdrops? No lo acabo de enternder, creo que desde que los tenog ha habido de Flare y Songbird y me he perdido los dos.


----------



## kynes (2 Sep 2021)

@zumbito que yo sepa Flare no ha hecho aún el Airdrop, lo que hizo es el Snapshot (captura de cantidad de XRP en wallets) a fecha de finales de 2020. Si tenías algo en Exchange , no tienes que hacer nada, se encarga el exchange en teoría. Si los tenías en wallet anónima hubo un plazo para reclamarlos. Los de Songbird no se como va, pero creo que igual


----------



## zumbito (2 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> @zumbito que yo sepa Flare no ha hecho aún el Airdrop, lo que hizo es el Snapshot (captura de cantidad de XRP en wallets) a fecha de finales de 2020. Si tenías algo en Exchange , no tienes que hacer nada, se encarga el exchange en teoría. Si los tenías en wallet anónima hubo un plazo para reclamarlos. Los de Songbird no se como va, pero creo que igual



Ok, vale, no tengo ni idea, era por no perdermelos. Si aun no ha caido nada pues lo dejo sin tocar.


----------



## kynes (3 Sep 2021)

No se hasta que punto será fiable este "analista"


El mercado global de cryptos es bullish. Son muchos analistas lo que leo que hablan de un nuevo ATH para finales de año por encima de $3, o incluso de $14 XRP Update - Stochastic RSI just crossed bullish on the monthly! for BITSTAMP:XRPUSD by jaydee_757 

Como era eso de *"Show me the chars and I'll tell you the news"*
- 
- Japanese "Amazon" Rakuten to Resume XRP Trading
- Rakuten Wallet de Japón reanudará el comercio de margen XRP la próxima semana

La SEC favoreció la escalada de precio de ETH y BTC con sus declaraciones, y hundió a XRP. Pero en las próximas dos semanas la documentación de las SEC sobre ETH, BTC y XRP tiene que ponerse a disposición del juez que lleva el caso Ripple VS SEC. Si hay un acuerdo, pre-acuerdo o se ve clara la victoria de Ripple las noticias crearán el FOMO necesario para justificar las subidas. 

Hay quienes piensan que aún podría corregir a cerca de $1 o incluso por debajo, para consolidar y ponerse en modo cohete. Pienso que no es momento para jugársela, y antes posibles movidas con exchanges lo mejor a medio plazo puede ser estar alejado de trading y tener las crypto a buen recaudo. En todo caso, si hay bajadas "buy the dip".


----------



## kynes (6 Sep 2021)

Parece bueno. Nos vamos a 1.48 minimo



o viene algo más explosivo


----------



## Johnny Bravo (18 Sep 2021)

Parece que tiene buena pinta de aquí a final de año.


----------



## kynes (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Oct 2021)

Algo va a pasar con XRP porque en este último escrow se han metido 200 MXRP, el doble que habitualmente. Y que el precio suba en día de escrow que es cuando se inyecta m.as tokens da que pensar.
Fuente: xrp_escrow_statistics


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Oct 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Algo va a pasar con XRP porque en este último escrow se han metido 200 MXRP, el doble que habitualmente. Y que el precio suba en día de escrow que es cuando se inyecta m.as tokens da que pensar.
> Fuente: xrp_escrow_statistics











Ripple decides to add liquidity to ODL corridors through Escrow XRP release


Ripple received its first instalment of 1 billion in the last quarter of 2021 and something interesting happened after it. Whale Alert highlighted three transactions in which a total of 1 billion XRP was released from the Ripple Escrow Wallet almost 18-hours back from the time of reporting...




ambcrypto.com


----------



## kynes (13 Oct 2021)

The Chart:



The news:


----------



## Johnny Bravo (13 Oct 2021)

Últimamente se están creando más cuentas de lo normal. La última semana muy por encima de la media.


----------



## kynes (14 Oct 2021)

@antonio estrada Todo empieza en LoNDres 



Se están alienando los astros


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Oct 2021)

Pero esto lo dijeron hace tiempo. En la fundación están Ripple y Qnt recuerdo, el Barclays y otro. 

Paso 1 la libra. 2 el yen, 3 el dólar, 4 el euro.

Y Moon.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Pero esto lo dijeron hace tiempo. En la fundación están Ripple y Qnt recuerdo, el Barclays y otro.
> 
> Paso 1 la libra. 2 el yen, 3 el dólar, 4 el euro.
> 
> Y Moon.



El supuesto timeline filtrado se va cumpliendo.

Alguien dijo que para que la cosa no fuera tan evidente, el timeline podía ser al revés, o con los meses en orden inverso, pero que era un timeline secuencial.

Bien, ya sabemos cómo va el timeline, porque la libra hay que hacerla coincidir con Octubre. Es en Octubre cuando se oficializa que Ripple forma parte de la Fundación libra digital. Lo que se había visto hasta ahora era un pantallazo del registro legal de la Fundación, no una declaración oficial.

Este es el timeline publicado:




Si le damos la vuelta temporalmente:

22 Julio = Euro
22 Agosto = Dólar
22 Septiembre = Yen
22 Octubre = Libra
22 Noviembre = Unkey the value = ¿Flare?
22 Diciembre = Justicia = Settlement con SEC
22 Enero = Acumulación.
22 Febrero = completo.

Tiene que ser en ese orden, porque la solución judicial está en el futuro, es decir, no vamos en dirección hacia los otros billetes, sino hacia la Justicia, simbolizada por la balanza.

Cuando dice 22 creo que se debe considerar como 2022. Pero aún estamos en 2021, ¿cómo podemos decir que hoy estamos en Octubre de 2022?

En España, no, porque nuestros calendarios natural y fiscal coinciden en comenzar el 1 de Enero. Pero en USA el calendario fiscal va de 1 de Octubre de un año a 30/09 del siguiente. Es decir, hoy es 16/10/21 en el calendario natural, pero fiscalmente es 16/10/22, porque cuando en el calendario sea 16/10/22, fiscalmente será 16/10/23.




Si las pistas son ciertas, el final del camino es Febrero. 

¿Son las pistas ciertas? Bueno, esto debería ir en el hilo de conspiraciones, pero hay aspectos que me llevan a pensar que sí. Las imágenes de la bandera de Buthan despejaron mis dudas. Se publicaron como pistas dos imágenes que, superpuestas, eran la bandera de Buthan. 






Tiempo más tarde se hizo público que Buthan era el primer país en el que se oficializaba que la CBDC funcionaría sobre Ripple Ledger. No puede ser una coincidencia. Creo que esa pista fué solo para otorgar una credibilidad 100% a las pistas importantes. Las pistas no son aleatorias ni inventadas, están dadas por alguien de dentro, alguien que sabe que existe un calendario y que lo están siguiendo.

A la vista de que las informaciones dadas como pistas parecen ciertas, conviene volver atrás y darles un vistazo.


----------



## zumbito (16 Oct 2021)

Sinceramente, creo que Ripple o quien este al manod, tiene cosas mejores que ahcer que ir dejando calendarios para el publico, que luego inviertes y cambias de anyos sin ninguna justificacion aparente, mas que cuadren las cabalas. Lo de Butan es bastante obvio, pero es de Junio y se publico en Septimebre, 3 meses es algo razonable para que alguien de dentro pueda filtrar algo, de ahi a jsutificar que hay una consipiracion a 2 anyos vista hay un trecho. De todas formas, ojala... Me gustaria tener mas XRP, pero si esto es cierto, estoy tranqulo con lo que tengo.

Por cierto, todo el tema de los airdrops, es necesario tener en Xumapp? No hay otra forma de recibirlos?


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Oct 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que Ripple o quien este al manod, tiene cosas mejores que ahcer que ir dejando calendarios para el publico, que luego inviertes y cambias de anyos sin ninguna justificacion aparente, mas que cuadren las cabalas. Lo de Butan es bastante obvio, pero es de Junio y se publico en Septimebre, 3 meses es algo razonable para que alguien de dentro pueda filtrar algo, de ahi a jsutificar que hay una consipiracion a 2 anyos vista hay un trecho. De todas formas, ojala... Me gustaria tener mas XRP, pero si esto es cierto, estoy tranqulo con lo que tengo.
> 
> Por cierto, todo el tema de los airdrops, es necesario tener en Xumapp? No hay otra forma de recibirlos?



No es a dos años. Xrp y bitcoin se crearon desde la misma dirección ip. 



No fue hace dos años, fue mucho antes. Personalmente ya no considero una conspiración que bitcoin es un trabajo de la NSA y que Nakamoto son los padres.

Que cada uno crea lo que quiera, al fin y al cabo la pasta es tuya.


----------



## kynes (16 Oct 2021)

Creo que la situación actual es que tienen que acabar los test de la red Songbird SGB. Hay gente mosqueada porque los Exchange (coinbase al menos) no les dan los tokens. Yo no cumplo requisitos ni para el airdrop SGB / FLR así que no estoy muy puesto.


----------



## kynes (16 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No es a dos años. Xrp y bitcoin se crearon desde la misma dirección ip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de las IPs no lo he investigado pero por esa época había gente que registraba el ciento y la madre de dominios para luego revender. Los de 2 o 3 dígitos sobre todo se pillaban todas las combinaciones que fueran posibles. Otra cosa sería que asociadas a esa IP solo hubiese unos pocos dominios y xrp y Bitcoin fueran de esos pocos. Eso ya no sería mera casualidad.

Este proyecto viene de muy largo y es tan complejo a nivel de integraciones que no pueden haber ocultado completamente todo, pero seguro que se pueden haber dejado hilos sueltos muy evidentes que vinculan XRP con Bitcoin. Sin ir más lejos la patente de D. Schwartz , y las varias personas que sospecharon que él fue Nakamoto (Mcafee incluido).

Los enigmas son piezas que hay que leer en conjunto. Se sospecha que detrás de Mr pool y de BG123 está el propio Schwartz.


----------



## kynes (16 Oct 2021)

Entonces en teoría primero te deberían llegar los SGB y los FLR cuando Flare Networks este lista.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Lo de las IPs no lo he investigado pero por esa época había gente que registraba el ciento y la madre de dominios para luego revender. Los de 2 o 3 dígitos sobre todo se pillaban todas las combinaciones que fueran posibles. Otra cosa sería que asociadas a esa IP solo hubiese unos pocos dominios y xrp y Bitcoin fueran de esos pocos. Eso ya no sería mera casualidad.
> 
> Este proyecto viene de muy largo y es tan complejo a nivel de integraciones que no pueden haber ocultado completamente todo, pero seguro que se pueden haber dejado hilos sueltos muy evidentes que vinculan XRP con Bitcoin. Sin ir más lejos la patente de D. Schwartz , y las varias personas que sospecharon que él fue Nakamoto (Mcafee incluido).
> 
> Los enigmas son piezas que hay que leer en conjunto. Se sospecha que detrás de Mr pool y de BG123 está el propio Schwartz.



Las IP son de una división de la NSA. Donde trabajaba Schwartz entonces.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (16 Oct 2021)

Algo se está moviendo porque se están creando muchas cuentas en los últimos días y no son de las que tienen pocos XRP precisamente. Ésas se están estancando.


----------



## kynes (16 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Las IP son de una división de la NSA. Donde trabajaba Schwartz entonces.



La referencia de la NSA no la encuentro. La IP que menciona @haydentiff está y posiblemente estaba asociada a GoDaddy Https://www.findip-address.com/64.202.167.192 

Mi sospecha es que esos dominios estaban aparcados en GoDaddy, el mayor registrador de dominios de Internet en 2005. Seguramente hasta la NSA tenía que pasar por GoDaddy. 

Esos dominios no estaban alojados en ningún servidor propio y entonces podían estar compartiendo IP con otra decenas de miles de dominios.

Sin más detalles, es difícil de saber si había relación entre esos dominios. Quizás buscando los dominios en archive.org se pueda tirar algo más del hilo.


----------



## zumbito (17 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> La referencia de la NSA no la encuentro. La IP que menciona @haydentiff está y posiblemente estaba asociada a GoDaddy 64.202.167.192 - Find IP Address - Lookup and locate an ip address
> 
> Mi sospecha es que esos dominios estaban aparcados en GoDaddy, el mayor registrador de dominios de Internet en 2005. Seguramente hasta la NSA tenía que pasar por GoDaddy.
> 
> ...



Creo que esta explicacion es perfectamente logica, lo que no entiendo es por que habland de NSA cuando es GoDaddy. Que motivo tendria la NSA para crear BTC y luego no competir con China por la mineria de BTC? Al menos mientras BTC sea la cabeza de lanza de las cryptos me parece muy arriesgado dejarlo en manos de China. De todas formas, lo que importa es el futuro de XRP, a ver si baja algo para cargar mas o realmente se dispara. Las dos me valen.


----------



## kynes (17 Oct 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> . Que motivo tendria la NSA para crear BTC y luego no competir con China por la mineria de BTC? Al menos mientras BTC sea la cabeza de lanza de las cryptos me parece muy arriesgado dejarlo en manos de China. De todas formas, lo que importa es el futuro de XRP, a ver si baja algo para cargar mas o realmente se dispara. Las dos me valen.



Esto pertenece más a conspiraciones pero vamos allá... Imagina que crearon Bitcoin para contener o formar parte de una "bomba logica". Llegado el momento la activarían si el propósito es resetear el sistema . El momento ideal sería cuando el Crypto Market y el Stock Market estuviesen lo más conectados posibles. Para ello necesitan que alguien apruebe ETFs de Crypto. Quién lo hace , la SEC, la que mide los tiempos. Si la NSA creò BTC, no necesitaría minar para conseguir USD "infinito" reales con el que financiarse , con imprimir USDT ya les vale. BTC pudo ser un encargo trampa para la economía China y una trampa para inversores. 

Si esto tiene algún sentido, Bitcoin se creó para gobernarnos a todos, a quién puede estar interesado en eso?









¿Hay posibilidades de que la Agencia de Seguridad Nacional (NSA) de EE.UU haya creado bitcoin?


¿Es posible que Satoshi Nakamoto en realidad sea la Agencia de Seguridad Nacional de EEUU? Parece ser que hay altas posibilidades.




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## zumbito (17 Oct 2021)

Sinceramente, conspiraciones y teorias pueden haber tantas como personas, lo que hace falta son pruebas. Leere algo de lo de Snowden que eso si que me parece interesante. Hay cosas en ese articulo que dan ganas de llorar, como lo de que Satoshi significa inteligencia y Nakamota significa central. Me imagino al jefe de la NSA pensando "vamos a poner de pseudonimo "inteligencia central" al creador de BTC, pero lo haremos en Japones para que nadie nos descubra, ni un ordenador cuantico lo descifrara jamas!".


----------



## kynes (17 Oct 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Sinceramente, conspiraciones y teorias pueden haber tantas como personas, lo que hace falta son pruebas. Leere algo de lo de Snowden que eso si que me parece interesante. Hay cosas en ese articulo que dan ganas de llorar, como lo de que Satoshi significa inteligencia y Nakamota significa central. Me imagino al jefe de la NSA pensando "vamos a poner de pseudonimo "inteligencia central" al creador de BTC, pero lo haremos en Japones para que nadie nos descubra, ni un ordenador cuantico lo descifrara jamas!".



Si el artículo da bastante pena pero da pistas sobre la mayor vulnerabilidad (posible bomba lógica) de Bitcoin. Los SHA , que fueron desarrollados los la NSA.

Para mi lo que no tiene ningún sentido es achacar la creación de Bitcoin a un sólo tío, el genio solitario que luego misteriosamente se retira para 'dedicarse a otros proyectos'.

Si quieres pruebas lee artículos , aportaciones , entrevistas de Schwartz. Incluso puedes leer como responde con todo detalle a las posibles debilidades de SHA-256 y RIPEMD-160
en quora y otros foros .

El tío ese o es nakamoto o fue líder del equipo S. nakamoto , y además es público que trabajó una temporada para la NSA. Bitcoin no se hizo en dos semanas ni en solitario, fue un proyecto de varios años y decenas de personas siendo muy optimistas. Cualquiera que sepa algo de desarrollo de software o de gestión de proyectos lo sabe. McAfee lo señaló con SN pero DS lo convenció para retractarse según su propia explicación. Otros compañeros de trabajo en Ripple también sospechaban que él es SN. Hay muchísimas pistas e información aportada por el mismo en Twitter , quora, foros de Crypto developer, Ycombinator, etc


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Oct 2021)

Los futuros sobre BTC fueron aprobados por la SEC y se estrenan hoy. Esto es importante, como bien dice @kynes es el nexo entre la burbujeada bolsa norteamericana y las cryptos.

Nakamoto no era una persona. No me parece posible. Esto no es la teoría de la Relatividad, que se le ocurre a un tío, y se curró las ecuaciones en una libreta, o la Sinfonía 40 que la compuso un jambo en una mañana. Esto es un trabajo de miles y miles de horas delante de un monitor que un tío solo no tiene literalmente tiempo en una vida para hacerlo. Puede haber un genio, mi apuesta es Schwartz (Ex-criptógrafo de la NSA), y detrás un equipazo. Que el equipo sea dependiente o no de una agencia del Gobierno es algo que está relacionado con que BTC sea, o no, un trabajo interno: Una creación del sistema para proceder a la voladura controlada del mismo.

En cuanto a los tiempos: La crisis monetaria por la escalada de la deuda no es algo sobrevenido, es algo que se sabe antes, mucho antes, del BTC. Es más, cuando en 1971 deciden que el dinero se despegue de un valor real y pase a ser simplemente deuda, ya podían suponer que la deuda se desbocaría. Que este sistema colapsaría más pronto que tarde ya lo sabían todos. 

La cuestión real es cuál va a ser la divisa de reserva del mundo de aquí en adelante. No parece que vaya a continuar siendo la divisa de un país, porque no puedes vincular tus reservas a las decisiones de un Gobierno ajeno. Si las decisiones del Gobierno Americano hacen caer el dólar un10% no solo es su problema si tu tienes varios miles de millones de dólares en tus reservas.

El IMF ya emite una moneda propia, el SDR 








Derecho Especial de Giro (DEG)


El DEG es un activo de reserva internacional creado en 1969 por el FMI para complementar las reservas oficiales de los países miembros. El valor del DEG se basa en una cesta de cinco monedas: el dólar de EE.UU., el euro, el renminbi chino, el yen japonés y la libra esterlina.



www.imf.org





Está definido como una cesta de monedas (Libra, euro, yen, yuan, dólar) con valores ponderados. Está controlado por el IMF, no por un país, sino por una entidad global, lo que lo hace apetitoso a los ojos del NWO. Quizá una reforma sobre esta idea del SDR sea el sustituto del dólar como divisa/reserva a un futuro no muy lejano. 

Que un estado admita BTC como tender, como medio de pago fehaciente, es contrario a la definición de estado, de criptomoneda, de tender y de todo. Otra cosa es que yo te venda mi casa o mi coche y tú me pagues en euros, en BTC o en talegas de trigo, solo hace falta un contravalor en euros para liquidar los impuestos y a otra cosa. Pero un pago fehaciente en el que esté involucrado un estado necesita más cosas, la primera es que el medio de pago no sea volátil. Estamos lejos de éso.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Oct 2021)

Por si alguien duda de la burbuja bursátil, la capitalización ya es 47 billones, más del doble del PIB.




Dónde irá esa pasta cuando la burbuja explote?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (21 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Por si alguien duda de la burbuja bursátil, la capitalización ya es 47 billones, más del doble del PIB.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 814018
> 
> ...



Hombre, al final dinero de verdad hay poco. Al final son valoraciones sobrevaloradas. La pasta irá a oro, criptos y materias primas.


----------



## kynes (21 Oct 2021)

Todas las cryptos en peligro según el análisis John Deaton. Si se resuelve el caso SEC vs RIPPLE declarando XRP como "valor no registrado" arrastraría a otras muchas detrás. 


El veredicto de "unregistered security" podría cuadrar con las teorías de recompra de "acciones" por parte de las FED a precio fijo, si se declara algún valor "no especulativo". Veo bastante complicada esta estrategia teniendo en cuenta la distribución global de holders de XRP, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## cholesfer (23 Oct 2021)

Se mueve ya para arriba este xrpestes o q pasa??

Tanto marear al personal, les estamos subvencionando entre todos este nuevo paradigma algorítmico que nos va a hacer aún estar más controlados, coño, que nos vayan dando pasta de mientras.


----------



## zumbito (23 Oct 2021)

Yo creo que con las extension que acaban de dar en el juicio, esto se va a finales de 2022, XRP se pierde el final de este anyo con lo que va a caer mucho respecto a otras cryptos. Un desastre vamos. Ojala me equivoque.


----------



## nicoburza (24 Oct 2021)

Creo que venderé bastante si en diciembre al menos duplica el valor actual. Un año mas será dificil de holdear, sobretodo viendo como crecen y hacen ganar dinero otras blockchain. 
Siento que estoy perdiendo tiempo holdeando, aunque tambien puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

es bitcoin no es de la nsa esa ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

DEAL WITH THIS





*crypto currency was created by nsa operatives*


​
crypto currency was created by nsa operatives​4326​2964​494​352​
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

NO ME ACUERDO COMO SALIO ESO
QUIZAS FUESE UN RAY ID ERROR
FUE DEL DIA DE LAS CAIDAS DE COSAS
ya no recuerdo
pero fue relativamente " contextual relevante " 
aun asin esun rumor a voces






*Tema mítico* : - CAÍDA MUNDIAL de Whatsapp, Facebook e Instagram. (Mamavergas no paga la luz)


Bueno... por si este fuera mi ultimo mensaje...




www.burbuja.info










*Tema mítico* : - CAÍDA MUNDIAL de Whatsapp, Facebook e Instagram. (Mamavergas no paga la luz)


Alguien se está vengando por algo que alguien hizo en algún sitio… roto2




www.burbuja.info






*crypto currency was created by nsa operatives*





*crypto currency was created by nsa operatives*


​


----------



## kynes (28 Oct 2021)

El lobo lleva


----------



## nicoburza (29 Oct 2021)

Muchos pronosticos pero llega noviembre y apenas si pasamos por arriba de 1 dolar.


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> El lobo lleva



*Jordan Ross Belfort*1 (pronunciado /ˈbɛlfɔːrt/ y nacido en el barrio del Bronx de la Ciudad de Nueva York el 9 de julio de 1962)2 es un conferenciante y antiguo _broker'._ 3 Es conocido por haber sido acusado y declarado culpable por manipulación del mercado de valores, lavado de dinero y otros delitos relacionados con las altas finanzas.4 

Imagínate. El Lobo. De lo que veas, te crees la mitad. De lo que te cuenten, nada.


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Oct 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Muchos pronosticos pero llega noviembre y apenas si pasamos por arriba de 1 dolar.



Solo leo tweets de tíos que se han salido y han comprado memecoins para ganar pasta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Oct 2021)

Hay tantas criptos... cada vez más, y es imposible estar en todas.

Mi consejo sigue siendo ir a lo seguro, apostar por el top 5, y alguna otra como experimento por si da el petardazo, pero nada más.


----------



## kynes (29 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> *Jordan Ross Belfort*1 (pronunciado /ˈbɛlfɔːrt/ y nacido en el barrio del Bronx de la Ciudad de Nueva York el 9 de julio de 1962)2 es un conferenciante y antiguo _broker'._ 3 Es conocido por haber sido acusado y declarado culpable por manipulación del mercado de valores, lavado de dinero y otros delitos relacionados con las altas finanzas.4
> 
> Imagínate. El Lobo. De lo que veas, te crees la mitad. De lo que te cuenten, nada.



Si ese tío es un pieza. El TV Guy de Belfort podría ser DiCaprio. Si están rumoreando a ese nivel (de gente que se puede gastar millones en un capricho o consejo de barra de bar) y se corre la voz , las noticias pueden acompañar a los charts previstos y llevar a un ATH más alto. Se habla de un mínimo de $7 pero ya sabes que no hay límite y hasta el mismo Schwartz ha hablado alguna vez de un ideal $10k para la función principal de XRP.

También han cambiado las predicciones del León y ahora son de autentica locura por precio objetivo y por plazos. La teoría de la compra masiva por la Fed me chirría por todas partes pero podría tener su lógica dentro de la 4a revolución industrial.

Yo no me creo nada hasta que lo vea, pero es de las pocas cryptos que no han tenido una subida importante este año, contenida por manipulación y con fundamentales cada día más fuertes. 

Noviembre ya está aquí y aún no está claro que la corrección actual esté completa.


----------



## zumbito (29 Oct 2021)

Los acuerdos que van cerrando, son hechos, eso es loq ue mas me gusta de XRP, 0 plabreria. PEro por alguna razon no se transmite en los precios para nada y no entiendo por que. El problema es toda la mierda que sale alrededor, la recompra del FED, no tiene sentido, como si no hubiese XRP en lso exchanges para ir comprando a un dolar, imaginate hasta llegar a 10,000, anyos que pueden ir recomprando a precios mas bajos. Por no hablar de la burrada de dinero qeu necesitarian para comprar todo el circulante de XRP a esos precios, no he hehco los calculos, pero igual es mas dinero de el que tiene EEUU, tendrian que devaluar la moneda una burrada.


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Oct 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Los acuerdos que van cerrando, son hechos, eso es loq ue mas me gusta de XRP, 0 plabreria. PEro por alguna razon no se transmite en los precios para nada y no entiendo por que. El problema es toda la mierda que sale alrededor, la recompra del FED, no tiene sentido, como si no hubiese XRP en lso exchanges para ir comprando a un dolar, imaginate hasta llegar a 10,000, anyos que pueden ir recomprando a precios mas bajos. Por no hablar de la burrada de dinero qeu necesitarian para comprar todo el circulante de XRP a esos precios, no he hehco los calculos, pero igual es mas dinero de el que tiene EEUU, tendrian que devaluar la moneda una burrada.



Por eso decía antes que puede ser otro organismo quien lo comprara. Uno supranacional.

En el gran bull run de 2017 XRP subió un 80,000%. Obviamente, las condiciones son otras ahora. 

Ahora son mejores.


----------



## zumbito (29 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Por eso decía antes que puede ser otro organismo quien lo comprara. Uno supranacional.
> 
> En el gran bull run de 2017 XRP subió un 80,000%. Obviamente, las condiciones son otras ahora.
> 
> Ahora son mejores.



Pues si estas son mejores, yo compré en el pico y ahí sigo en pérdidas del 50%...


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Oct 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Pues si estas son mejores, yo compré en el pico y ahí sigo en pérdidas del 50%...



Las condiciones para que suba son mejores, otra cosa es que suba. Tanto por adopción como por crecimiento de la red. Nunca he creído que el precio fluctuase libremente.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Nov 2021)

Parece ser que este mes han entrado unos 200 Millones más de XRP que el mes anterior según XRP Stats by @WietseWind y xrp_escrow_statistics.

Lo que me deja flipado es que hay muchas más cuentas creadas este mes en comparación con anteriores.


----------



## zumbito (2 Nov 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Parece ser que este mes han entrado unos 200 Millones más de XRP que el mes anterior según XRP Stats by @WietseWind y xrp_escrow_statistics.
> 
> Lo que me deja flipado es que hay muchas más cuentas creadas este mes en comparación con anteriores.



Cuando dices "han entrado" a qué te refieres? Que Ripple ha sacado 200m del escrow al mercado? Que Ripple a recomprado?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Nov 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Cuando dices "han entrado" a qué te refieres? Que Ripple ha sacado 200m del escrow al mercado? Que Ripple a recomprado?



Los tokens de XRP están preminados, es decir, están ya creados. Para tener un control del circulante Ripple cada 1 de mes saca al mercado 1000 millones de XRP para que los compren los exchanges y otros mayoristas. Lo que no se compre, se devuelve.

Este mes de los 1000 millones se han quedado 200 cuando según la web xrp_escrow_statistics en el histórico que tiene (muy pequeño) suelen quedarse 100.

El que el mercado se quede con más es síntoma de adopción.

Más info: An Explanation of Ripple’s XRP Escrow | Ripple


----------



## zumbito (2 Nov 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Los tokens de XRP están preminados, es decir, están ya creados. Para tener un control del circulante Ripple cada 1 de mes saca al mercado 1000 millones de XRP para que los compren los exchanges y otros mayoristas. Lo que no se compre, se devuelve.
> 
> Este mes de los 1000 millones se han quedado 200 cuando según la web xrp_escrow_statistics en el histórico que tiene (muy pequeño) suelen quedarse 100.
> 
> ...



Ok, ahora lo entiendo, "el mercado se ha qeudado 200 de los 1000 millones que se hans acado a la venta", bueno a ver si siguen a este ritmo de crecimiento y empieza a ahaber escasez. Sacando 1 billon al mes, normal que el precio se resienta.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Nov 2021)

Actualización 12/11
Novedades, pero aún tengo que analizar cuál es el alcance.

Esta semana se ha celebrado el evento anual (Swell) de Ripple, en el que dan a conocer a sus partners, avances, road map, etcétera.

Este es el evento:
Ripple Swell Global 2021 | Virtual

Está fresco, informaciones de ayer y anteayer. Ripple lanza en 2022 lo que parece un marketplace global para "digital assets", pero solo para compañías, no para particulares. Es algo, además, ligado al fondo de liquidez a demanda. Supongo, tengo que leerme todos los tochos, que se trata de que, a través de ese marketplace puedas cambiar de una moneda a otra (FIAT, cryptos, todo) usando solo un proveedor. Algo que llaman "Liquidity Hub".

Esta es la info base en la página de Ripple:

Liquidity Hub

Siendo realistas, la idea es cojonuda, intercambiar bienes digitales de todo tipo en un único lugar supone una economía de gestión brutal. Pero esta idea encuentra varias dificultades para ponerla en práctica:

- La primera es la liquidez. La cantidad de dinero que necesita ese Hub es una borrachera de billones como no se ha visto antes. Simplemente los mercados de futuros, commodities, etc suponen varias veces el circulante total actual. Suponiendo que logren ir tomando un porcentaje del mercado digital, en franco crecimiento, colocaría al Hub como la primera entidad financiera mundial.

- Esto acaba con los exchanges? Qué sucede con los exchanges a partir de entonces? Quedan los exchanges solo para que los particulares inviertan? Se convierte Ripple en el primer "mayorista de dinero" de la Historia?

- Crearía esa liquidez Ripple usando el escrow? Tiene cada vez más sentido la teoría de Shane Ellis, solo que el exchange esta vez sería el propio Ripple?

Shane Ellis Theory

- Y si la posibilidad de una recompra a los particulares no fuera una locura? Y si fuera la propia Ripple la que ofreciera una recompra a los particulares añadiendo el punto temporal final donde los particulares ya no podrán comprar y vender XRP porque de ahí en adelante XRP será el motor del Liquidity Hub, y el retail está fuera?

Muchos están diciendo que nada de esto es posible, porque XRP necesita un precio alto, para cumplir su misión y que al estar emitidas 100 bn de monedas, el Capital Market sería demasiado elevado.

En según qué condiciones, el Capital Market es prácticamente irrelevante. El CM no es una caja de cartón llena de billetes. El precio de una moneda es aquél en el que coinciden una oferta de compra con una oferta de venta. Si hay 50.000 Millones de XRP y se valoran a 1.20 USD, no hay 60.000 millones de USD en ninguna parte, solo hay un paquete de gente que vende XRP a 1.20 USD y otro paquete de gente que los compra a ese precio. Y, ya.

Os recomiendo leer el enlace que he añadido a la teoría de Shane Ellis, explica cómo con solo un intercambio instantáneo de 40 MUSD, el precio de XRP se iría a los 500 USD por moneda. No necesitas que entre todos los actores hayan depositado 500 * 50.000 Millones de USD para llegar a ese precio. Solo necesitas que ofertas y demandas coincidan en ese precio.

A ver si saco un rato y me leo todo y añado algo más si veo de interés.

Comentarios bienvenidos, burbus.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (17 Nov 2021)

Ya lo he dicho en mensajes anteriores pero algo está pasando cuando se están creando tantas cuentas nuevas últimamente. Fuente: xrp_escrow_statistics

Los últimos días muy por encima de la media.


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho en mensajes anteriores pero algo está pasando cuando se están creando tantas cuentas nuevas últimamente. Fuente: xrp_escrow_statistics
> 
> Los últimos días muy por encima de la media.



Justo aquí lo comentan 

Dicen que puede ser por nuevas cuentas xumm abiertas.

Usáis xumm?


----------



## zumbito (19 Nov 2021)

Alguien tiene preparada la wallet para el airdrop de SOLO? Una opcion es xumm, o he oido la app de SOLO. Como lo vais a hacer?


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Alguien tiene preparada la wallet para el airdrop de SOLO? Una opcion es xumm, o he oido la app de SOLO. Como lo vais a hacer?



El snapshot es el 12 de Diciembre, no se mucho más...





Sologenic airdrop for the XRP holders


Flare Network (Spark) Ecosystem | Crypto investing



www.stedas.hr


----------



## zumbito (19 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> El snapshot es el 12 de Diciembre, no se mucho más...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el 24 de Diciembre, ya lo he descubierto. Todo organizado, a ver que tal mi primer airdrop.


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Os recomiendo leer el enlace que he añadido a la teoría de Shane Ellis, explica cómo con solo un intercambio instantáneo de *40 MUSD,* el precio de XRP se iría a los 500 USD por moneda.



Mira por donde...

"The sell order with 88 million XRP (*92 MUSD*) volume could change the shape of the market in seconds by representing approximately 50% of the total daily volume..."








$100 Million Worth of XRP Transferred from Unknown Wallet to Exchange


Unkown wallet transfers $100 million worth of Ripple, but the market stays calm




u.today






Quizás fuercen caida fuerte antes de subida.


----------



## zumbito (19 Nov 2021)

No me jodas que acabo de cargar...


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> No me jodas que acabo de cargar...



En teoría no debe bajar mucho de 0.90 y luego nos vamos a ATH. Cualquier entrada a precios actuales debe ser buena a corto-medio plazo.


----------



## kynes (20 Nov 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Es el 24 de Diciembre, ya lo he descubierto. Todo organizado, a ver que tal mi primer airdrop.



Gracias por recordar el airdrop , es fácil de configurar con la info que dan en el blog Medium de Sologenic

También hay otro airdrop activo (VGB) con snapshop el 1 de Diciembre y distribución 1XRP:1VGB hasta limite de 1000





Vagabond


Vagabond is an Operating System which provides decentralized Business Apps




vagabondapp.io





Esta cuenta es útil para seguir los airdrops.  Me da que va a haber más de uno y dos ahora que XRP Ledger se empieza a popularizar.


----------



## kynes (20 Nov 2021)

Estaba intentando pasar 10 XRP de Binance a Xumm y me encuentro con que no se puede.

XRP Red Suspendida "Se han suspendido los retiros a la red XRP. Puedes realizar retiros a través de otras redes. Suscríbete a los recordatorios de recuperación de la red para recibir actualizaciones."

¿Os ha pasado? ¿Corralito XRP en Binance?


----------



## zumbito (20 Nov 2021)

El snapshot de Solo es el 24 de Dic y el airdrop el 22 de Enero, o eso he leído.del de vagabond no sabía nada, a ver si el lunes puedo configurarlo. Lo de Binance sí que me ha pasado pero tarda unas horas en cambiar, creo que te dan la opción de poner una alarma cuando ya se pueda


----------



## cholesfer (21 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Estaba intentando pasar 10 XRP de Binance a Xumm y me encuentro con que no se puede.
> 
> XRP Red Suspendida "Se han suspendido los retiros a la red XRP. Puedes realizar retiros a través de otras redes. Suscríbete a los recordatorios de recuperación de la red para recibir actualizaciones."
> 
> ¿Os ha pasado? ¿Corralito XRP en Binance?



Binance lleva 2 semanas como el culo.


----------



## zumbito (22 Nov 2021)

No lo se, yo opte por poner mis XRP en Ledger por si las moscas y lo he hehco con XRP tools.

HAbeis oido algo del airdrop de Vagabond? Solo por el nombre me tira un poco para atras.


----------



## kynes (22 Nov 2021)

Xumm no es una wallet de custodia ni tiene nada que ver con el wallet fisico Ledger. 

Xumm Te crea una dirección en XRP Ledger y Xumm se conecta a ella. 

Dicho esto, yo no tengo experiencia con esta app , y no se si voy a tener tiempo de configurar el airdrop. Aunque por lo que leo de anteriores airdrop lo que se obtiene es calderilla.


----------



## nicoburza (22 Nov 2021)

https://financefeeds.com/jp-morgan-...wsuit-xrp-is-poised-for-significant-adoption/

Leí a algunos analistas que ponen en febrero una fecha clave en este tema de la Sec. Qué opinan?? Tecnicamente tambien algunos hablan de esa fecha como pico del bullrun. 
En 2017 la subida de XRP fué increible, y se dió un mes despues de la BTC si no me equivoco.


----------



## kynes (22 Nov 2021)

El Fractal de 2017 también fue muy parecido a este  

El ascenso a $2 debe ser rápido y parece que será antes de fin de año. En Febrero podría llegar a los dos dígitos.


----------



## GarfielD147 (22 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> El Fractal de 2017 también fue muy parecido a este
> 
> El ascenso a $2 debe ser rápido y parece que será antes de fin de año. En Febrero podría llegar a los dos dígitos.



Interesante. Gracias. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (23 Nov 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> https://financefeeds.com/jp-morgan-...wsuit-xrp-is-poised-for-significant-adoption/
> 
> Leí a algunos analistas que ponen en febrero una fecha clave en este tema de la Sec. Qué opinan?? Tecnicamente tambien algunos hablan de esa fecha como pico del bullrun.
> En 2017 la subida de XRP fué increible, y se dió un mes despues de la BTC si no me equivoco.



Los rumores se van confirmando. 








Ripple seeing 'good progress' in SEC case over XRP, outcome expected next year


The SEC alleges Ripple and its executives sold $1.3 billion worth of XRP in an unregistered securities offering.




www.cnbc.com





Terminamos la onda 2 en torno a $0.50.






Estamos metidos de lleno en onda 3, posiblemente acabando 2 de 3 y a punto de empezar una muy esperada 3 de 3. La "Big 3". 

Ahora que conocemos las gráficas sólo faltan que lleguen las noticias y surfear tranquilamente esperando los tops de las olas grandes (3 y 5). Las noticias definirán las magnitud final de estas olas.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Nov 2021)

Hoy es jueves y esta semana ha habido, desde mi punto de vista, tres noticias importantes.

La primera es que el CEO de Ripple ha concedido una entrevista en la que ha alabado la actuación de la Jueza del caso SEC vs Ripple. Obviamente, no haría esto si el juicio no estuviera ya resuelto. Es cuestión de muy poco tiempo que sepamos la resolución, o acuerdo o lo que sea. Acuerdo es poco probable, porque Ripple dijo que no iban a negociar un acuerdo.

La segunda es que el banco central de india ha anunciado que emite su CBDC en 2022 Q1. Todo apunta a que los pagos exteriores se efectúan a través de Ripple.








Ripple partners with Federal Bank in India for cross-border payments


Private bank, Federal Bank Ltd. in India has partnered with blockchain infrastructure provider, Ripple, to facilitate international payments.




thenextweb.com





India anuncia un baneo completo de las cryptos cuando su CBDC salga a la luz. Atentos porque si China e India banean 100% las Cryptos, casi el 40% de la población mundial estarían ya fuera. El Parlamento Hindú afirma abiertamente que van a implementar un sistema alternativo a SWIFT, basado en otra tecnología más moderna, como podría ser XRP en la plataforma Ripple.









Need an Indian alternative to SWIFT payment system: Parliamentary committee


The panel has recommended that an alternative indigenous financial system be developed on the lines of similar systems elsewhere such as Ripple (USA), INSTEX (EU), etc.




economictimes.indiatimes.com





Y, por último, un pequeño país va a emitir su CBDC a través de Ripple. Este país es Palau. Tiene solo 16.000 habitantes y sería una noticia del estilo de cuando Ripple firmó el acuerdo para emitir la CBDC de Buthan, si no fuera porque el asunto tiene un matiz interesante. La moneda de Palau es....el dólar americano. Parece un test más que otra cosa, ¿no?

Hoy es Acción de Gracias. Mañana, Black Friday y creo que esta semana la podemos dar por finiquitada.


----------



## zumbito (25 Nov 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La primera es que el CEO de Ripple ha concedido una entrevista en la que ha alabado la actuación de la Jueza del caso SEC vs Ripple. Obviamente, no haría esto si el juicio no estuviera ya resuelto. Es cuestión de muy poco tiempo que sepamos la resolución, o acuerdo o lo que sea. Acuerdo es poco probable, porque Ripple dijo que no iban a negociar un acuerdo.



Bueno, ha alabado un cometnario que ha hecho la jueza, de ahi a interpretarlo a que han ganado el caso hay un trecho. Lo del acuerdo nunca dijo que no aceptarian acuerdo, es mas dijo que firmarian un acuerdo siempre y cuando no implicase considerar XRP un valor.

Lo demas todo muy positivo, pero ya sabemos por el caso de China que estos "baneos" no llegan muy lejos.


----------



## kynes (25 Nov 2021)

Si se confirma Japón, esto ya serían palabras mayores...









Japanese megabanks join consortium launching yen-based digital currency


The Bank of Japan is actively pursuing its own CBDC program, which could align with the digital-yen settlement layer being developed by the private sector.




cointelegraph.com













Japan's largest banks to start testing digital currency payments in coming months


Leading Japanese banks are joining other domestic organizations to venture into the digital currency payments space.




finbold.com





y rumores de Brasil también Brazil’s Central Bank to Launch CBDC Pilot in 2022 - XRP Right Now 

y Ripple sigue reclutando









Ripple CEO Slams Dogecoin


Ripple CEO Brad Garlinghouse said that he would not touch Dogecoin because of its inflationary nature




u.today






*Ripple to add 250 employees*​Garlinghouse has also revealed that Ripple is on track to add 250 employees globally despite its legal troubles in the U.S.​​He expects the company's legal battle with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission to resolve in 2022.​​The Ripple boss reiterated that the case is not just about his company:​​


> Clearly, we're seeing good questions asked by the judge. And I think the judge realizes this is not just about Ripple, this will have broader implications.​











Open Jobs | Ripple


Explore Ripple's open job opportunities in offices around the world. Join us in building a more inclusive financial system for everyone, everywhere.




ripple.com


----------



## zumbito (25 Nov 2021)

A ver si empieza a subir cotizacion que por mas bancos que entren el precio no se mueve!


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Nov 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Bueno, ha alabado un cometnario que ha hecho la jueza, de ahi a interpretarlo a que han ganado el caso hay un trecho. Lo del acuerdo nunca dijo que no aceptarian acuerdo, es mas dijo que firmarian un acuerdo siempre y cuando no implicase considerar XRP un valor.
> 
> Lo demas todo muy positivo, pero ya sabemos por el caso de China que estos "baneos" no llegan muy lejos.



China ha baneado las cryptos una vez. La última. Las otras ha habido quienes lo interpretaban así, por ese afán de mentir y exagerar en todo lo relacionado con China. Hasta que no lanzan su CBDC no banean las cryptos. Igual que India ahora y todos los bancos centrales irán haciendo.

Primero prohibieron los exchanges extranjeros en 2017 (por estarlo los bancos), después el minado en suelo chino y por último, esta vez sí, la tenencia y tradeo de cryptos.

Es como el crédito social, que realmente se está comenzando a implementar desde octubre de 2021 y los periódicos occidentales lo dan por hecho desde mucho antes del virus.


----------



## kynes (26 Nov 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> A ver si empieza a subir cotizacion que por mas bancos que entren el precio no se mueve!



Se acaba de mover!!! Ya ha tocado .092 . Si rebota desde aquí podríamos estar ya en onda 3(de 3) y comenzar subida importante.

Si no, puede que nos queden algunos días más de corrección.

Todo se está alineando para que fluyan buenas noticias de la SEC, CBDCs etc. en próximas semanas.


----------



## zumbito (26 Nov 2021)

0,84, tiene pinta que nos vamos para abajo otra vez


----------



## nicoburza (28 Nov 2021)

Buenos precios de compra??? aún no realicé una nueva acumulación, estuve invirtiendo en otras cosas. Se ven tentadores estos precios.


----------



## kynes (29 Nov 2021)

Cualquier valor de entrada ahora sigue siendo muy bueno a medio-largo plazo. Mientras nada impida que la onda (3) comience y siga su curso natural. 

Casi todo el mundo que leo coincide en que se alcanzó el punto más bajo de (2) en 0.5 . Un posible escenario es de bajada a valores en un rango 0.85-0.75. Puede pasar o puede que no. No me arriesgaría demasiado.

Ese escenario es el que pinta DefendDark:


----------



## zumbito (30 Nov 2021)

Les estais sacando algun partido a vuestro XRP mientras holdeais? Algun stake o defi que de buenos %?


----------



## Dlopez114 (30 Nov 2021)

nos puedes decir donde haces stake???


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Nov 2021)

XRP como tal tiene un buen uso real. Como indicas, miles de millones de capitalización, pero cumple su objetivo perfectamente. Y como tal, ¿no sería lo más conveniente que su precio fuera lo más estable posible para enviar dinero de forma rápida y con bajas comisiones?

Ripple, por otro lado sigue con el juicio. Probablemente acabe todo con una multa de la cual no sabremos el verdadero monto. 
Que cuando se resuelva,¿XRP pueda subir de precio hasta 5-10 dólares? Podría pasar.

Si finalmente todo explota y todas las criptomonedas suben, XRP también lo hará aunque sea en menor %. Ya se ha visto que ha sido así. Hace un año la gente temía que se fuese a 0 desde aproximadamente 50 céntimos->20céntimos->0.... Y no fue así.


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2021)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> XRP como tal tiene un buen uso real. Como indicas, miles de millones de capitalización, pero cumple su objetivo perfectamente. Y como tal, ¿no sería lo más conveniente que su precio fuera lo más estable posible para enviar dinero de forma rápida y con bajas comisiones?
> 
> Ripple, por otro lado sigue con el juicio. Probablemente acabe todo con una multa de la cual no sabremos el verdadero monto.
> Que cuando se resuelva,¿XRP pueda subir de precio hasta 5-10 dólares? Podría pasar.
> ...



Fue desde 0.20 al ATH en 22 días.


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2021)

No puedes forzar a nadie a creer algo. Yo he juntado piezas y he sacado conclusiones. Otra persona puede sacar otras conclusiones.

Yo estoy seguro 110% que XRP es el sistema. Otros creen que la FED desarrollará un sistema propio desde cero. El tiempo lo dirá. Pero tiempo ya no hay, porque China ya ha emitido su moneda.

Para algunos, que Ripple desarrolle la moneda de un pequeño país llamado Palau carece de importancia. Cuando les dices que además la moneda es el dólar, siguen viéndolo carente de interés. Mi opinión es otra.

Vamos a ver a XRP en valores muy altos en 2022. No estoy pensando en 10 ni en 15 dólares, sino en mucho más


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Nov 2021)

Entre todas ellas. Sigo pensando y por haberla usado, que xrp tiene una verdadero uso real, y con más adopción que xlm. 

@antonio estrada hay unos hilos de este foro que leí donde relacionan Ripple, xrp con el sistema. 





__





Los Bancos Centrales saben que todo va a colapsar. ISO20022. Blockchain. Ripple.


Un único enfoque de estandarización (metodología, proceso, repositorio) para ser utilizado por todas las iniciativas de estándares financieros. ISO 20022 es una norma internacional de varias partes preparada por el Comité Técnico de ISO TC68 Financial Services Describe una plataforma común...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Nov 2021)

buscando encuentro información que leí hace tiempo:





__





¿Por qué Ripple, XRP... Todavía no están acabados? CBDCs, Yuan Digital, ISO20022. Es parte del NWO


Inicialmente, la introducción del yuan digital hará poca diferencia. Pero con el tiempo podría cambiar la forma en que los bancos centrales llevan a cabo la política monetaria # TheWorldIn2021 China prepares to launch the world’s first official e-currency Sociedades, interoperabilidad y...




www.burbuja.info





Y tiene todo el sentido el 31 de enero de 2021. Antes de la apertura de este hilo. 


El anterior también veo que es de hace casi exactamente un año.


----------



## kynes (1 Dic 2021)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Entre todas ellas. Sigo pensando y por haberla usado, que xrp tiene una verdadero uso real, y con más adopción que xlm.



Las dos XRP y XLM tienen utilidad , cada una en un ámbito.

En la diapositiva siguiente (de Everis , empresa del grupo NTT DATA) se puede ver la posible arquitectura de Interledger (ILP) y sus actores. ILP es el futuro de los pagos en Internet (posiblemente de todos los pagos) No lo digo yo, lo dice la W3C https://www.w3.org/2016/Talks/ahb-payments-seoul-201611.pdf

XRPL y XRP podrían estar en el lado izquierdo ( Money Networks). El "dinero de los bancos/grandes cuentas".

En el lado derecho (Platforms) estarían XLM, IOTA, ... y otras "El dinero de la gente y máquinas". Incluidas las Wrapped Tokens como WBTC.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Dic 2021)

Puf pues por lo que veo este mes ha entrado poquito.
Según xrp_escrow_statistics a inicios de Noviembre había 53114MXRP y ahora mismo en XRP Stats by @WietseWind 53162MXRP. Han entrado apenas 50MXRP en un mes. No creo que sea buena señal.


----------



## zumbito (2 Dic 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Puf pues por lo que veo este mes ha entrado poquito.
> Según xrp_escrow_statistics a inicios de Noviembre había 53114MXRP y ahora mismo en XRP Stats by @WietseWind 53162MXRP. Han entrado apenas 50MXRP en un mes. No creo que sea buena señal.



Por que es bueno que entre dinero en el scrow? No es mejor que se distribuya todo?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Dic 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Por que es bueno que entre dinero en el scrow? No es mejor que se distribuya todo?



Por eso, cuanto más entre más se distribuye porque menos tiene Ripple. Si ves la web de xrp_escrow_statistics cada vez tienen menos porcentaje las grandes cuentas.


----------



## Thundercat (2 Dic 2021)

Esas sí que son de cryptoboomers jajaja, como nosotros


----------



## zumbito (2 Dic 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Por eso, cuanto más entre más se distribuye porque menos tiene Ripple. Si ves la web de xrp_escrow_statistics cada vez tienen menos porcentaje las grandes cuentas.



Vale, tu te refieres que entran al mercado, yo estaba entendiendo que entraban al escrow (Ripple comprando)


----------



## nicoburza (4 Dic 2021)

Bueno esta si es la ultima bajada??? ya no soporto mas estoooo


----------



## GarfielD147 (4 Dic 2021)

Madre mía pero qué ostia

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zumbito (4 Dic 2021)

Y yo compre ayer!!


----------



## cholesfer (4 Dic 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Bueno esta si es la ultima bajada??? ya no soporto mas estoooo



Si, es la última... Hasta que vuelva a caer.


----------



## kynes (4 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Los rumores se van confirmando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El recuento que nos sitúa en 3 sigue siendo válido mientras no bajé de 0.5 si no me equivoco. Cualquier cosa es posible


----------



## zumbito (4 Dic 2021)

Es una noticia de hace dos semanas. Yo espero mucho ams de un x3 de esta moneda, se ha zampado una buenaparte de mi inversion y por ahora estamos en perdidas.


----------



## kynes (4 Dic 2021)

Aunque pueda ser contraintuitivo las noticias no mueven mercados. Es al revés. El ciclo de mercado sigue su curso natural y las noticias llegan en el momento que tienen que llegar para potenciar o frenar los impulsos o correcciones. Aún así, es difícil saber con total seguridad dónde nos encontramos. 

Aunque esta bajada se esperaba ha cogido a contrapie a muchos liquidando posiciones largas. 

Este juego hay que jugarlo dejando de lado la avaricia y las emociones y no invertir nunca dinero que puedas necesitar.

Jugar apalancados, con la manipulación que hay por parte de exchanges, desde mi punto de vista es suicida.

Esto con XRP es un carrera de fondo y de riesgo. Si sale bien, será algo similar a haber comprado BTC en 2011. Si sale mal lo peor que puede pasar es que se vaya a 0 y nunca remonte. Todo es cuestión de probabilidades y según la teoría de Elliot Waves, las probabilidades son favorables para todas las criptos en el ciclo actual. 

Pienso que el crash verdadero llegará cuanto estemos en ATH (5) de BTC. En ese momento XRP podría encontrarse en ATH de (3).


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Dic 2021)

Bajada con cojones. En un día lo que le ha costado subir un mes.

Habéis oído hablar de wash sale? Esto no es muy distinto. Una ballena tiene dos billeteras, con millones. Vende con una, el precio baja, compra con la otra. Así hasta que quiera, al precio que quiera.

Esto pasa, ni chinos, ni inflación ni pollas.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Dic 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Es una noticia de hace dos semanas. Yo espero mucho ams de un x3 de esta moneda, se ha zampado una buenaparte de mi inversion y por ahora estamos en perdidas.



No pierdes nada hasta que no vendas. En marzo/abril te descojonarás del mal rato que pasaste en diciembre.


----------



## kynes (4 Dic 2021)

Parece que está tomando impulso


----------



## kynes (8 Dic 2021)

El RSI también parece que confirman la divergencia según @DefendDark



Eso confirmaría que se tocó fondo en (2) de 3 , y si se mantienen los niveles ya estamos camino a (3) de 3.

Nadie sabe cuanto se mantendrá en el nivel actual, si hará doble suelo o si puede perder los .51 e irse incluso más bajo.

Crucemos los dedos para comience pronto el Rock&Roll




Algunos "analistas" están apostando por la 3 extendida.

"... The analyst then utilizes a *Fibonacci extension *tool to show that the next target points for *XRP are $2.87 and $4.33*. If XRP follows Van de Poppe’s plan, the altcoin may soar by more than 420 percent from the present levels. ..."









XRP Price May Soar 420%! Analyst Maps Next Target Levels


At the time of writing, XRP is trading at $0.816, down 2.7% percent in the last 24 hours. The cryptocurrency with the eighth-largest market capitalization is do




coinpedia.org


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No pierdes nada hasta que no vendas. En marzo/abril te descojonarás del mal rato que pasaste en diciembre.



Ya estoy por aquí también, acabo de descubrir este hilo, magnifico, esplendido. Adjunto algo de info, no se si se habrá colgado por aquí:


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Dic 2021)

Sigo…


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Dic 2021)

Aqui os dejo una lista de Airdrops para que se os haga mas amena la espera de nuestra subida al Valhalla:







Por cierto, por cierto, a los que participasteis en el Airdrop de Flare el 12 de Diciembre de 2020, os tienen que haber entregado el token de Flare Network SGB (Songbird) a un ratio se 0,15 y algo por cada XRP yo los he recibido en Bitstamp que es donde me hicieron el Snapshot ese día. Del token de Spark aun no sabemos nada, pero llegara, tranquilos.









Songbird price today, SGB to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Songbird price, SGB market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com





El próximo Airdrop sobre XRP es el día 24 de Diciembre, Sologenic (SOLO), a un ratio aprox de 0,20 por cada XRP. Los entregan el 20 de Enero.









Sologenic price today, SOLO to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Sologenic price, SOLO market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com





Hay otro Airdrop sobre SGB este próximo 12 de Diciembre como veis.

Luego cuando nos entreguen los Spark, al poco haran un Airdrop sobre ellos, y nos dan DFLR, seguido de otro Airdrop sobre los DFLR, y nos dan YFLR de Flare Finance.

Y es que hay que estar al loro de todas estas cosas que es dinero gratis y todo por ser sufridores de XRP!


----------



## zumbito (11 Dic 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hay otro Airdrop sobre SGB este próximo 12 de Diciembre como veis.



Se puede participar en este si no se tenia XRP en el snapshot de 2020?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Dic 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Se puede participar en este si no se tenia XRP en el snapshot de 2020?



Si claro comprando SGB, esta en Bitrue.


----------



## agroman (11 Dic 2021)

Imagino que en exchanges "serios" como Coinbase esperaran a ver primero como termina lo de la SEC


----------



## kynes (11 Dic 2021)

Igual nunca va a ser , y no es eso lo que escribí. 

Sobre el tema de capitalización ha escrito ya @antonio estrada más de una vez el por qué No es válido para fijar un precio potencial.


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Dic 2021)

Pues, nada. Seguid con el rollo del market cap y ojalá tengáis suerte.

Pero, por favor, no pongas a Tesla de ejemplo. El cap de Tesla es mayor que la suma de sus seis siguientes competidores. Eso es una luz roja para mi y para otros sobre cuánto importa la capitalización a la hora de la valoración real.

Supongo que son modos de verlo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Dic 2021)

Tranquilo que llegaran, en Binance tampoco. Yo ya los puedo vender, pero aun no mover, así que no podre participar en el Airdrop porque Bitstamp no participa. Los iba a mover a Bitrue que si participa, pero no va a poder ser.


----------



## nicoburza (16 Dic 2021)

Ripple-SEC Settlement Talk CONFIRMED! • ProCoinNews


Big shout out to Stefan Huber for uncovering a real gem. So far I haven’t seen this get much publicity ...




procoinnews.com





Alguien leyó esto??


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Dic 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Ripple-SEC Settlement Talk CONFIRMED! • ProCoinNews
> 
> 
> Big shout out to Stefan Huber for uncovering a real gem. So far I haven’t seen this get much publicity ...
> ...



Si, pero no se si creérmelo.


----------



## zumbito (17 Dic 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Ripple-SEC Settlement Talk CONFIRMED! • ProCoinNews
> 
> 
> Big shout out to Stefan Huber for uncovering a real gem. So far I haven’t seen this get much publicity ...
> ...



Por lo que tengo entendido, hay dos equipos el de litigio y el de negociacion. Ambos trabjan paralelamente, con lo que esa noticia no queire decir que se vaya a llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## kynes (17 Dic 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Ripple-SEC Settlement Talk CONFIRMED! • ProCoinNews
> 
> 
> Big shout out to Stefan Huber for uncovering a real gem. So far I haven’t seen this get much publicity ...
> ...



Todo eso de la SEC es y ha sido desde el principio un paripé. Están haciendo tiempo, desviando la atención mientras implementan el sistema. Cuando esté todo listo, quemarán todo el criptomercado actual y activarán el nuevo sistema de un día para otro. Puede estar ya todo pactado desde septiembre 2021, pero nosotros no vamos a saber cuándo se resolverá. _Overnight _dicen que será.

El primer exchange de "carbon credits" (créditos de CO2) que cumple con los ODS de la ONU correrá sobre XRPL.


No tenía ni idea de esto hasta hoy. Los mercados voluntarios y obligados de carbono van a tomar mucho peso en próximos año con lel aumento de la presión narrativa sobre el "cambio climático". Eso nos lo van a colar via blockchain, al igual que el id2020, todo gracias a la "Revolución Bitcoin".


----------



## guallon (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## kynes (24 Dic 2021)

guallon dijo:


>





$589+ siempre fue SWIFT

Regalo de navidad:


----------



## zumbito (27 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> $589+ siempre fue SWIFT
> 
> Regalo de navidad:



Alguien puede explicar este video?? No me he enterado de nada


----------



## Johnny Bravo (29 Dic 2021)

Ya se han pasado los 4 millones de cuentas. Pero eso sí, el 82% de las cuentas tienen menos de 500 XRP y son el 0,33% del escrow.


----------



## zumbito (8 Ene 2022)

Alguna novedad con esto? Estoy llegando a mi maximo de lo que puedo invertir, y no se ve ni que la demanda sea un paripe, ni que vaya a haber un reset ni nada de nada por ahora. Llevo toda la semana escuchando lo de la propuesta de 37k por XRP y me vuelvo loco, pero no se si podre vivir con esta ansiedad muchos años!


----------



## kynes (8 Ene 2022)

Ojalá me equivoque pero tiene pinta de que puede revisitar los 0.5. si baja de los 0.70 que está ahora testeando


----------



## zumbito (8 Ene 2022)

Pues ya ha bajado, BTC se muev mas entorno a los 40k que de los 70k, no parece que vayamos a llegar a 100k nada pronto.


----------



## kynes (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## zumbito (8 Ene 2022)

Yo he comprado 500 mas a 0.65e, espero no tener que seguir cargando a 0.5.


----------



## kynes (8 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Pues ya ha bajado, BTC se muev mas entorno a los 40k que de los 70k, no parece que vayamos a llegar a 100k nada pronto.



XRP parece condenada a no moverse mucho hasta que se cierre el caso SEC.


----------



## kynes (8 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Yo he comprado 500 mas a 0.65e, espero no tener que seguir cargando a 0.5.



Cuidado que el Shark habla de $USD. 0.5 USD son unos 0.45 eur ahora mismo


----------



## zumbito (8 Ene 2022)

Si si, lo se, pero es que ya estoy cansando de acumular, tampoco es que tenga tantos, pero no hacen falta muchos si de verdad va a llegar a 4 cifras, ya podria empezar el camino...


----------



## forestal92 (8 Ene 2022)

Que otras tenéis del sistema iso 20022 ?


----------



## zumbito (8 Ene 2022)

Solo XRP, me parece la mejor apuesta, tengo algo de XLM, pero solo por si subia mas, para meterlo a XRP.


----------



## diavole1 (9 Ene 2022)

Cuando se resuelve este asunto con la SEC? Al menos para que vuelva a 3 dolares. Jeje.
Se me hace que todo este histeriqueo lo crearon los bancos para poder comprar XRP muy barato.


----------



## zumbito (9 Ene 2022)

Esta semana no se que banco central de oriente medio ha usado la moneda de JP Morgan para hacer pagos transfonterizos. Mal rollo. Si tenemos que llegar a 4 digitos en lo que nos queda de vida, ya puede empezar a crecer y desligarse de BTC...

Lo que no entiendo es como va a convencer Ripple a nuevos socios, imaginate los que compraron cuando el precio estaba a 2 dolares, han perdido el 70% de lo que han puesto. A no ser que los inversores institucionales esten comprando mas caro que en el mercado secundario, pero no se por que harian eso...


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Ene 2022)

diavole1 dijo:


> Cuando se resuelve este asunto con la SEC? Al menos para que vuelva a 3 dolares. Jeje.
> Se me hace que todo este histeriqueo lo crearon los bancos para poder comprar XRP muy barato.



Hay varias fases ya prefijadas, una exposición se cierra el día 14 de enero.


https://financefeeds.com/ripple-sec-seek-extend-expert-discovery/



Según todos los indicios, el caso se podría cerrar en Abril, si antes no se abre una querella contra antiguos mandatarios de la SEC por su descarada actuación en favor de Ethereum en su lanzamiento. Una querella por conflicto de intereses contra el que era presidente de la SEC cuando interpuso la querella contra Ripple, llevaría a la SEC a una posición en la que tendría que tragar con lo que le dijeran.

Enchufo mi bola de cristal y digo: 
- La SEC va a tragar en el compromiso de que no lleven preso a nadie de la SEC ni revuelvan más papeles del asunto ETH donde están todos untados de mierda hasta las cejas.
- Ripple, como muestra de buena voluntad va a dejar de financiarse del Escrow, y prepara su salida a Bolsa en breve. El escrow se repartirá en una parte que será quemada y otra parte que se cederá a alguna institución que se determine, sea el Banco Mundial o el Fondo Monetario Internacional. Si se cede el escrow an FMI, XRP pasará a ser el SDR digital.

Esto ha sido un teatro y el último acto está a punto de concluir. Y calculo que será en el mes de:


----------



## kynes (9 Ene 2022)

En efecto estás bajadas y subidas , FUD y FOMO las potencian las ballenas para que el pequeño inversor pierda el norte y vendas cuanto más bajo mejor. Y que luego compres cuanto más alto mejor para ellos encargarse de hacer cash. La tendencia alcista sigue ahí, latente y los análisis sitúan pronto a XRP por encima de último ATH.

De la SEC hay que olvidarse , se espera que este año en cualquier momento se resuelva caso. No hay garantías de que Ripple gane, pero se espera que sea así, y que sea el caso que siente las bases para regular el mundo cripto. Eso daría sentido a lo que está pasando, al menos para los que formamos parte de la comunidad xrp y no terminamos de entender que pasa aquí.

Pero el potencial de Ripple y XRP van ya mucho más allá de los deseos o creencias de la comunidad. Ripple está dominando el mundo, no hay semana sin que aparezcan noticias en la Fox, CNBC, etc. Ni semana sin que se hable de adopciones por bancos , potencial como CBDC etc. 

Paciencia.


----------



## zumbito (9 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hay varias fases ya prefijadas, una exposición se cierra el día 14 de enero.
> 
> 
> https://financefeeds.com/ripple-sec-seek-extend-expert-discovery/
> ...



Ojala... Todo tiene sentido, pero ceder el scrow no creo. Quemarlo bien, repartirlo tambien, pero cederlo, no lo acabo de ver. Tiene muchisimo valor para regalarlo asi como asi, no se si un orgnismo multilateral puede aceptar donaciones de billones de euros.


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Ojala... Todo tiene sentido, pero ceder el scrow no creo. Quemarlo bien, repartirlo tambien, pero cederlo, no lo acabo de ver. Tiene muchisimo valor para regalarlo asi como asi, no se si un orgnismo multilateral puede aceptar donaciones de billones de euros.



Todo depende de si crees que esto de la SEC ha surgido o fue diseñado así. Cederlo al Tesoro USA para que sea su contribución al IMF sería posible. Al fin y al cabo qué más da como se haga, encontrarían el modo.


----------



## kynes (9 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> ...
> Según todos los indicios, el caso se podría cerrar en Abril, si antes no se abre una querella contra antiguos mandatarios de la SEC por su descarada actuación en favor de Ethereum en su lanzamiento. Una querella por conflicto de intereses contra el que era presidente de la SEC cuando interpuso la querella contra Ripple, llevaría a la SEC a una posición en la que tendría que tragar con lo que le dijeran.



A Ethereum le están creciendo los enanos. El mismo Vitalik parece estar echándole tierra encima. En una charla hace unos días decía que le quedan otros 6 años para tener nueva versión 100% funcional. 

Y JPmorgan se hace eco de esos problemas de escalabilidad y lo traslada al mundo bancario . "Ethereum might keep losing dominance in the field of decentralized finance in the coming year" ETH pierde la dominancia en DEFI-Land y lo que necesita para escalar llegaría demasiado tarde... JPMorgan Report States Ethereum Might Lose Defi Dominance Due to Scaling Issues – Bitcoin News







No os quepa duda de que si van a por ETH es que ya tienen un reemplazo previsto.

Lo de la SEC puede ser ya la puntilla , y si cayera ETHereum esta se lleva por delante a muchas otras cryptos. 

Este año va a ser muy muy muy movido.


----------



## zumbito (9 Ene 2022)

Si Vitalik dijo hace unos dias que estaban al 50%, y que todo lo del sharding podria llegar en 2025. No entiendo como no se ha hecho una bola de todo este tema.


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Si Vitalik dijo hace unos dias que estaban al 50%, y que todo lo del sharding podria llegar en 2025. No entiendo como no se ha hecho una bola de todo este tema.



Legalmente no les interesa empezar ese melón a nadie. ETH es un scam desde el primer día. Detràs solo hay trincar y pagar sobornos.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (9 Ene 2022)

Mirad Ethereum: 


Yo creo que los Flare y Cia le van a dar un buen bocado.


----------



## zumbito (9 Ene 2022)

Si, ese video tambien lo vi. No se si scam, por ahor esta funcionando. Espero que el sustituto sea Cardano, esa es mi apuesta.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (9 Ene 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Mirad Ethereum:
> 
> 
> Yo creo que los Flare y Cia le van a dar un buen bocado.



Flare lo va a petar


----------



## su IGWT (9 Ene 2022)

Perdonad mi absoluta ignorancia. Pero que diferencias hay entre ripple y iota?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Ene 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Perdonad mi absoluta ignorancia. Pero que diferencias hay entre ripple y iota?
> Gracias de antemano



Bienvenido, @IGWT a ver si soy capaz de hacerte un resumen de lo que es cada cosa y cuáles son sus utilidades.

Antes que nada, Ripple es una empresa que crea software para pagos y XRP es el tokken nativo de la Ripple Net. La historia es larga, primero hubo una empresa madre, la cual cedió los XRP a Ripple. La empresa madre desapareció y Ripple se financia sacando a la venta los XRP que tiene en depósito (como la mitad del total).

XRP es un tokken. Se puede usar en Ripple net y en otras redes. El ánimo con el que se creó es que sirva como una divisa puente. Es decir, para que tú desde zona euro pagues una factura en dólares, no utilices servicios de intermediación, sino que compres XRP con tus euros, envías los XRP usando la blockchain y el destinatario venda los XRP y obtenga dólares. Todo en menos de 3 segundos y con un coste infinitesimal.

XRP es deflacionario, quiere decir que cada transacción se "quema" una pequeña parte del total. Se emitieron 100.000 millones y nunca habrá más. Todo lo contrario, al ir quemándolos, el número se irá reduciendo, si bien poco a poco.

En estos momentos hay en circulación unos 47.500 millones de XRP y su precio es de 0.75 USD. Imagina un banco que tiene que hacer un envío de 1.000 millones de dólares. Eso supondría unos 1.300.000.000 de XRP. Durante unos segundos, el banco es el poseedor de más del 2% de las monedas circulando, lo que llevaría aparejado una sacudida brutal en el precio y que órdenes de compra y venta fueran liquidadas sin contemplaciones por los intercambios. Vamos, que si XRP tiene utilidad no puede valer centavos, ni dólares, para mantener un precio estable ante una operación importante, el precio tiene que ser de miles de dólares por XRP. XRP se creó pensando en 10.000 USD por cada XRP como precio objetivo para ser estable.

Esto exige varias cosas, la primera que haya un flujo de liquidez brutal, proyecto que Ripple presentó ya en su acto anual y que entrará en funcionamiento muy pronto. Y otra, que XRP no debería estar en los exchanges ni en manos de particulares, porque realmente es un producto bancario y no para retail.

IOTA, realmente es MIOTA (un millón de IOTAS) es el tokken nativo de una red creada gracias a un proyecto Horizon 2020 de la Unión Europea. Es la respuesta alemana a las blockchain asiáticas y americanas. Es un tokken pensado para micropagos en Internet of Things.

Micropagos que se asocian a data as a service. Por ejemplo: una ciudad no tiene una red que mide la contaminación, sino que una empresa le suministra esos datos convenientemente auditados. Cada 15 minutos la información se actualiza y se emite un pago de unos pocos euros por esa información, eso es data as a service y el tokken IOTA se creó para eso.

Como esos pagos pueden ser muy pequeños, el precio objetivo de IOTA es de 40-50 USD. Estamos hablando de 50 USD por millón de IOTAs, es decir 1 MIOTA = 50 USD.

Qué tienen en común? Las dos redes cumplen los requisitos establecidos en la norma ISO 20022 de obligado cumplimiento en el interbancario en Noviembre de 2022, con plazos de adaptación hasta 2025.

Hay 6 tokken de redes que cumplen ISO 20022 y XRP y IOTA son dos de ellas.

Como ves son dos tokken de diferentes redes, ambos cumplen con ISO 20022 y tienen objetivos diferentes (mercados completamente distintos) y precios objetivos distintos.


----------



## su IGWT (10 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Bienvenido, @IGWT a ver si soy capaz de hacerte un resumen de lo que es cada cosa y cuáles son sus utilidades.
> 
> Antes que nada, Ripple es una empresa que crea software para pagos y XRP es el tokken nativo de la Ripple Net. La historia es larga, primero hubo una empresa madre, la cual cedió los XRP a Ripple. La empresa madre desapareció y Ripple se financia sacando a la venta los XRP que tiene en depósito (como la mitad del total).
> 
> ...



Gracias!!!


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Ene 2022)

500 merkels en XRP metidos, a ver que pasa, HODL!


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Ene 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> 500 merkels en XRP metidos, a ver que pasa, HODL!



Esa es la actitud, joder


----------



## mariano2004 (13 Ene 2022)

Hay alguna forma de realizar stacking con XRP?


----------



## zumbito (14 Ene 2022)

Estaba mirando ahora las carteras con XRP he intentando imaginar como funcionaria XRP en un futuro:



Ledger.exposed



Y me preguntaba: Las carteras que mas XRP tienen, 17 carteras, tienen entre 1b y 500m XRPs, que deben de ser los desarrolladores; luego ya por debajo de 500m supongo que van los bancos e igual algun colaborador porque no creo que haya ningun anormal que gastara millones en comprar XRP a centimos tan pronto, asi que doy por sentado que esas carteras ya son de bancos o algun desarrollador. Creeis que es asi?

Mi duda es, por un lado un banco con 500 millones de euros no creo que llegue muy lejos en cuanto a transacciones, si tiene que enviar 50m al dia, tiene solo reservas para diez dias de transferencias, lo que me parece impensable. De donde saca mas XRP si lo necesita? Lo compra a Ripple del Scrow? No entra por contrato solo 1b al mes? 

Esto se solucionaria si XRP derepente vale como dice Schwartz 10k. Pero ahi me surge otra duda, si de repente XRP vale 10K, de repente se ha creado valor por 1,000,000,000,000,000 dolares en la economia mundial. No es una locura? El banco que compro 500m al principio, derepente XRP podria representar el 90% del valor del banco. No se si me explico o se me escapa algo. Si XRP va a valer tanto, ningun banco deberia de tenerlo en posesesion antes del switch porque va a cambiar completamente la distribucion de la riqueza. 

Tampoco veo que esas cuentas de 100s de millones sean de particulares, pero aunque lo fuesen estariamos ante el mismo problema, del dia a la noche gente con trillones de dolares, y si es verdad que la SEC esta empujando para echar a los particulares, les va a costar mucho con gente con apuestas tan altas. Hay mas de 20,000 cuentas con mas de 100,000XRP, con lo que lo del juicio se podria hacer eterno, otra cosa que no contemplo porque no tiene sentido poner tanto esfuerzo en algo que puede extenderse años o decadas, con el consiguiente riesgo de nuevas tecnologias o vete tu a saber, no me imagino a elites maquinando a mas de 5 o 10 años vista, si de verdad vana hacerlo, es mas sencillo crear 20,000 nuevos billonarios y tirar para adelante (si hablamos de millonarios ya es medio millon).

En fin, pajas mentales.


----------



## Dlopez114 (14 Ene 2022)

Puedes hacer en Binance pero al 0,45%……si hay algo más, lo desconozco


----------



## kynes (14 Ene 2022)

¿Y cada movimiento diario una ganancia patrimonial posible objeto de declaración? Por el momento pienso que no merece la pena tener tantos movimientos y tus XRP retenidos para sacarle unos céntimos.


----------



## mariano2004 (14 Ene 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## kynes (14 Ene 2022)

¿En serio? Si es así está muy bien pero estás seguro de que son XRP diarios y no anuales? 

Hablas de este producto Bitrue - Leading Digital Assets Exchange ???

Leo lo siguiente: "Rewards: Participants will earn XRP at 1.7 annual interest as a reward. For every 10,000 XRP put into the program, you will earn 0.46 XRP per day."


----------



## kynes (14 Ene 2022)

Ahora veo que te referías a XRPEOPLE .net . No veo nada claro el tema. Revisando su Sitio Web ni siquieran dan datos de la empresa o proyecto que hay detrás. Sin indagar más, a simple vista lo descartaría como SCAM al 99%. Cuidado.


----------



## zumbito (14 Ene 2022)

Bufff, suena a esquema ponzi.


----------



## kynes (15 Ene 2022)

Has probado a retirar? Mi consejo es: Huye , poco a poco, si aún estás a tiempo. Si quieres seguir arriesgando deja allí solo las ganancias. En el peor de los casos te quedaría igual que empezaste. No te juegues tus XRP en 2022, hombre!!!


----------



## mariano2004 (15 Ene 2022)

Se prevé buen año el 2022?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (15 Ene 2022)

NO deberías promocionar SCAMs en el foro:


https://www.scamadviser.com/es/comprobar-sitio-web/xrpeople.net



Aspectos negativos destacados

El propietario del sitio web está utilizando un servicio para ocultar su identidad de WHOIS
Este sitio web es (muy) reciente.
Este sitio web está alojado en un país de alto riesgo.
Este sitio web es muy reciente y tiene un número sospechosamente alto de opiniones
Este sitio web ha sido reportado como posible estafa en Scamadviser y *Safe.shop*
Este sitio web no está optimizado para los motores de búsqueda
Alto número de sitios web sospechosos en este servidor
Este sitio web no es de confianza para *Trend Micro*


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Ene 2022)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de realizar stacking con XRP?



La habrá en breve. De momento creo que no.


----------



## mariano2004 (16 Ene 2022)

Si sabes de algo, coméntalo.
Gracias


----------



## cholesfer (16 Ene 2022)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de realizar stacking con XRP?



Yo lo hago en nexo.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Estaba mirando ahora las carteras con XRP he intentando imaginar como funcionaria XRP en un futuro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supon que xrp se valora en un futuro en 1,000 usd.

Un banco tiene que transferir a otro 1,000.000 usd. Le manda 1000 xrp que necesita poseer durante unos segundos y no unos días.

El Banco de Inglaterra envía un billón de dólares diarios. No necesita mil millones de xrp, porque lo que necesita es liquidez a demanda. Si tiene que tener inmovilizado, igual le da tener dólares que xrp, está inmovilizado.

El liquidity pool es el que debe tener billones de euros. Y cada banco toma y deja miles de veces al día, pagando un pequeño fee.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Yo lo hago en nexo.



Puedes dar algún detalle?
Gracias.


----------



## zumbito (17 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Supon que xrp se valora en un futuro en 1,000 usd.
> 
> Un banco tiene que transferir a otro 1,000.000 usd. Le manda 1000 xrp que necesita poseer durante unos segundos y no unos días.
> 
> ...



Entonces sera el Scrow lo que se convierte el LP? Y que pasa con los bancos que ahora tienen cuentas en los cientos de millones de XRP, si del dia a la manana pasa a 1000e, vana tener mas valor en XRP que en cualquier otra cosa, deberia de ser poco a poco para que las wallets vayan vaciandose.


----------



## cholesfer (17 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Puedes dar algún detalle?
> Gracias.



Si.

Aunque es más fácil que entréis y lo veais.









The Right Place For Your Crypto • Nexo


Nexo is the all-in-one crypto platform where you can buy assets, earn interest and borrow against them or swap between 300+ pairs. Get started now!




nexo.io





En función de los tokens nexo que tengas y de si lo dejas flexible o fijo, se reciben más o menos % por el Staking. Creo que el mínimo a recibir es un 4% en XRP. 

Las recompensas son diarias. Es sólo cuestión de pasar allí los Xrp q se tengan. Yo llevo muchos meses ya y sin problema. Nexo es como Celsius o BlockFi, de lo más seguro que hay.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Entonces sera el Scrow lo que se convierte el LP? Y que pasa con los bancos que ahora tienen cuentas en los cientos de millones de XRP, si del dia a la manana pasa a 1000e, vana tener mas valor en XRP que en cualquier otra cosa, deberia de ser poco a poco para que las wallets vayan vaciandose.



El escrow creo que será la parte principal del acuerdo con la SEC.

En este momento, la SEC tiene un problema muy grave, y es que los han pillado personalmente con la mano en el cajón, conflicto de intereses, no respetar confidencialidades, tratos de favor, etc. De ir presos varios muchos años. El modo de que eso no suceda es que SEC y Ripple lleguen a un acuerdo. Y el acuerdo será: Ripple no denuncia a los miembros de la SEC, que se van de rositas, SEC declara que XRP no es una security, siendo la primera crypto en tener esa denominación, Ripple sale a Bolsa para financiarse, el escrow se determina qué se hace con él. Probablemente el escrow se quemaría o se entregaría a una institución teóricamente independiente, probablemente el IMF.

Que los bancos atesoran millones de XRP es algo que solo suponemos, y si lo hacen, bien por ellos, compraron barato y venderán caro. Pero para operar en el Ripple ledger, no necesitarán esos XRP, como digo, lo que harán será pedir un préstamo por unos segundos al liquidity pool y pagar un fee por uso del pool. Esas grandes billeteras institucionales pueden ser otro tipo de cosas, como, por ejemplo, entidades supranacionales. O simplemente ballenas que se están utilizando con bots para mantener el precio en los niveles que les convienen. Una ballena vende, el precio baja, otra ballena compra, el precio sube y así hasta la náusea.

EL capital market, podréis comprobar que no importa nada para fijar el precio. Es una moneda que tendrá un valor prefijado, un XRP será tantos dólares el 1/1/23, tantos el 1/1/24 y tantos el 1/1/25 y a partir de ahí ese precio será estable. Que el precio sea con respecto al dólar es mucho suponer, creo muy posible que esa referencia futura no sea al dólar, porque estaríamos en las mismas en cuatro días sino al oro o una cesta de metales preciosos. Por ejemplo: 1 XRP = (1 onza de oro + 10 onzas de plata + 5 onzas de platino, etc).

La fijación de precio del XRP será un poco como la del Euro en su momento. Fueron 166.386 pesetas por euro el día 31/12/1998 y hasta ahora.

Y ahora empezamos a pensar lateralmente ¿Cuántos XRP realmente hacen falta y a qué precio? 

Ripple es capaz de efectuar fluídamente 1.500 transacciones por segundo. R3 también usa XRP y es capaz de 170 por segundo. Pongamos que se optimiza todo y llegamos a las 2.000 en total.

Cada transacción lleva aparejado que se dispone de los XRP durante un promedio de 7 segundos. Pongamos 20 por añadir una seguridad importante.

Es decir, en cada momento tienes ocupados muy pocos XRP de los no puedes disponer porque están en uso. Esto quiere decir que la red funciona sin congestión ni escasez de tokkens con una cantidad muy pequeña. Al ser XRP deflacionario, hay que emitir bastantes más monedas que las estrictamente necesarias, porque su número va a ir disminuyendo a medida que se hace uso de la red. 

¿Pero qué pasa con el precio?

Por ejemplo SWIFT efectúa transacciones por importe de 5 billones de dólares al día en unos 35 millones de operaciones. Eso es lo que determinaría el precio de forma total, porque es el principal emisor de pago interbancario. 

Diariamente Ripple es capaz de procesar 1.500 operaciones * 86.400 segundos en un día. Es decir más de 120 millones diariamente. Más que suficiente. Sería casi 4 veces la capacidad de SWIFT, que mueve más de la mitad del dinero del mundo.

Pero menear los 5 billones exige o que el número de XRP sea muy elevado (un gran problema con la volatilidad) o exige que el precio de cada moneda sea muy elevado (volatilidad resuelta). Que el banco la tenga en su posesión o que solo la "alquile" es lo mismo, el precio debe ser fijado de antemano para evitar diferencias en re la cantidad transferida y la recibida.

De aquí viene la teoría del "buyback", según la cual XRP no debe estar en manos de retail ni en los exchanges, porque eso lo hace volátil y se trata de que tenga un precio estable. Para evitar ese problema, llegaría un momento en el que los XRP serían comprados por "alguien" de modo que los particulares se los vendan, se ganen un dinerito y se olviden de XRP. Ese alguien ¿Quién sería?


----------



## zumbito (17 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El escrow creo que será la parte principal del acuerdo con la SEC.
> 
> En este momento, la SEC tiene un problema muy grave, y es que los han pillado personalmente con la mano en el cajón, conflicto de intereses, no respetar confidencialidades, tratos de favor, etc. De ir presos varios muchos años. El modo de que eso no suceda es que SEC y Ripple lleguen a un acuerdo. Y el acuerdo será: Ripple no denuncia a los miembros de la SEC, que se van de rositas, SEC declara que XRP no es una security, siendo la primera crypto en tener esa denominación, Ripple sale a Bolsa para financiarse, el escrow se determina qué se hace con él. Probablemente el escrow se quemaría o se entregaría a una institución teóricamente independiente, probablemente el IMF.
> 
> ...



Todo eso lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es todas las grandes billeteras, si son entidades supranacionales, y bancos centrales aun, pero si son bancos privados no daria lo mismo que lo tenga en propiedad o no. Si yo soy GS y tengo 500 millones de XRP en propiedad, como hay algunas carteras y de repente me fijan el precio a X, me he hecho trillonario de la noche a la manana, no se cuanto dinero tendra le BCE o la FED o lo que sea que tengan en UK, pero estos bancos privados se convertirian en monstruos con demasiado poder. En fin, a ver si nos quitan este sin vivir pronto.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Todo eso lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es todas las grandes billeteras, si son entidades supranacionales, y bancos centrales aun, pero si son bancos privados no daria lo mismo que lo tenga en propiedad o no. Si yo soy GS y tengo 500 millones de XRP en propiedad, como hay algunas carteras y de repente me fijan el precio a X, me he hecho trillonario de la noche a la manana, no se cuanto dinero tendra le BCE o la FED o lo que sea que tengan en UK, pero estos bancos privados se convertirian en monstruos con demasiado poder. En fin, a ver si nos quitan este sin vivir pronto.



El escrow es el problema actual de Ripple con XRP.


----------



## zumbito (17 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El escrow es el problema actual de Ripple con XRP.



Pues que lo repartan entre los holders, no creo que nadie pusiese objecion.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El escrow es el problema actual de Ripple con XRP.



Yo creo que sí, que el problema es el escrow.

Todo se centra en qué hacen con él, no me cabe duda. Es el cincuenta y tantos por ciento de la emisión.

Schwartz dijo que si la mayoría de los nodos y validadores votan que se quema, ellos lo quemarían. Y no lo dijo con la boca pequeña, precisamente.



Así que la puerta a quemar el escrow está abierta. ¿Cómo se financiaría Ripple? Simplemente saliendo a bolsa después de que algo verdaderamente importante comience a suceder en su red sería el pelotazo de nuestras vidas.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Todo eso lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es todas las grandes billeteras, si son entidades supranacionales, y bancos centrales aun, pero si son bancos privados no daria lo mismo que lo tenga en propiedad o no. Si yo soy GS y tengo 500 millones de XRP en propiedad, como hay algunas carteras y de repente me fijan el precio a X, me he hecho trillonario de la noche a la manana, no se cuanto dinero tendra le BCE o la FED o lo que sea que tengan en UK, pero estos bancos privados se convertirian en monstruos con demasiado poder. En fin, a ver si nos quitan este sin vivir pronto.



Yo creo que de este año no pasa, que llegaremos a las próximas Navidades con el nuevo sistema monetario implantado.


----------



## zumbito (17 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo creo que sí, que el problema es el escrow.
> 
> Todo se centra en qué hacen con él, no me cabe duda. Es el cincuenta y tantos por ciento de la emisión.
> 
> ...



La putada es que los que tienen que votar son lso validadores, no los holders...


----------



## zumbito (17 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo creo que de este año no pasa, que llegaremos a las próximas Navidades con el nuevo sistema monetario implantado.



Ojala, a ver si las proximas las celebro en Nueva York.


----------



## kynes (20 Ene 2022)

Ya son más de *7805 firmas *


----------



## zumbito (20 Ene 2022)

Una es la mia


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Ene 2022)

El paper de la FED.









Money and Payments: The U.S. Dollar in the Age of Digital Transformation


The Federal Reserve Board of Governors in Washington DC.



www.federalreserve.gov





Me quedo con esto:




Por 25 ptas: Qué medios de pago digitales funcionan offline?


----------



## elKaiser (21 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El paper de la FED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una tarjeta de crédito?


----------



## mariano2004 (21 Ene 2022)

Un monedero con criptos? Tipo ledger?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Ene 2022)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Un monedero con criptos? Tipo ledger?



Ledger va a sacar una tarjeta pronto, la combinación ideal. Yo tengo la de binance y crypto.com pero la de ledger sería brutal. Aun no estará para aquí


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (21 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ledger va a sacar una tarjeta pronto, la combinación ideal. Yo tengo la de binance y crypto.com pero la de ledger sería brutal. Aun no estará para aquí



Yo estoy en la lista de espera pero se supone que es para los 10.000 primeros y yo andaba por el 16.000 
Esperemos que la tengan disponible tarde o temprano.


----------



## zumbito (21 Ene 2022)

Frio frio,









XRP Ledger payments could go offline with new Proof of Payments protocol


Offline payments might soon feature on XRPL as developers at XRP Ledger Labs, the software company behind XRPL-based digital payments solutions, recently revealed the prototype of their Proof of Payments protocol. During a presentation at the Apex Developer Summit in Tallin, XRPL Labs developers...




ambcrypto.com


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Ene 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Una tarjeta de crédito?



Y como das conformidad sin conectividad?


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Frio frio,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Premio.


----------



## kynes (21 Ene 2022)

A ver si va a acabar siendo INEVITABLE


----------



## jap01 (26 Ene 2022)

Alguno que haya recibido ya los SOLO del airdrop... Como se mueven? A mí me aparecen en Xumm, junto con los XRP pero no hay ninguna opción para sacarlos de ahí o enxhufarlos al Ledger.

Enviado desde mi CPH2195 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Ene 2022)

jap01 dijo:


> Alguno que haya recibido ya los SOLO del airdrop... Como se mueven? A mí me aparecen en Xumm, junto con los XRP pero no hay ninguna opción para sacarlos de ahí o enxhufarlos al Ledger.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2195 mediante Tapatalk



Yo los tenia en Binance, alguno ha recibido los SOLO en Binance?


----------



## zumbito (27 Ene 2022)

jap01 dijo:


> Alguno que haya recibido ya los SOLO del airdrop... Como se mueven? A mí me aparecen en Xumm, junto con los XRP pero no hay ninguna opción para sacarlos de ahí o enxhufarlos al Ledger.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2195 mediante Tapatalk



Creo que Ledger aun no los soporta, si quieres moverlos, tendras que cambiarlos por XRP y luego vender. No creo que muchos exchanges soporten solo todavia. De todas formas, al precio al que estan mejor no tocarlos.


----------



## kynes (27 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo los tenia en Binance, alguno ha recibido los SOLO en Binance?



No es seguro pero diría que Binance no los va a distribuir. Para recibir ese Airdrop había que tener una Trustline activa entre tu address XRP y una de SOLO en el momento del snapshot 



jap01 dijo:


> Alguno que haya recibido ya los SOLO del airdrop... Como se mueven? A mí me aparecen en Xumm, junto con los XRP pero no hay ninguna opción para sacarlos de ahí o enxhufarlos al Ledger.



Tienes varios markets que ya la han listado Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Sologenic (SOLO) | CoinMarketCap creo que en Xumm también deberías tener opcion para cambiarlos a XRP. 

Por lo que leo el ratio ha sido mucho más bajo de lo que se esperaba. “0.004456338205 SOLO per each XRP participated" Si no son muchos yo me esperaría a ver que pasa tras el lanzamiento oficial de SOLOGENIC que es hoy mismo. " We're glad to announce that #Sologenic decentralized #NFT marketplace is scheduled to go live on *Jan 27th 2022*. "


----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No es seguro pero diría que Binance no los va a distribuir. Para recibir ese Airdrop había que tener una Trustline activa entre tu address XRP y una de SOLO en el momento del snapshot
> 
> 
> Tienes varios markets que ya la han listado Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Sologenic (SOLO) | CoinMarketCap creo que en Xumm también deberías tener opcion para cambiarlos a XRP.
> ...



Binance también participaba, lo anunciaron.


----------



## kynes (27 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Binance también participaba, lo anunciaron.



Pues si , tienes razón. Ellos se encargarán de distribuirlos entonces dentro de Binance cuando acabe el airdrop :


Binance distribuirá los tokens SOLO luego de que el proyecto haya completado la distribución de dicho token a los holders de XRP. Publicaremos un nuevo anuncio cuando se haya completado la distribución.









Binance brindará soporte al programa de airdrop de Sologenic (SOLO) para los holders de XRP (XRP) | Binance Support


Estimado/a Binancian:Binance brindará soporte al programa de airdrop de Sologenic (SOLO) para los holders de XRP (XRP). Las instantáneas se tomarán en el primer número de índice del registro de XRP...




www.binance.com


----------



## jap01 (27 Ene 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Y los que usan Ledger para HODL XRP? Hay distribución de SOLO? Ni lo he mirado la verdad y parece interesante, aunque dan muy poca cosa parece.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo Airdrop Songbird (eso si está efectivo realizado).
> Veamos lo que tarda el de Flare FLR, a ver si lo lanzan ese Airdrop de una santa vez y sale a cotización.



Había que hacer un proceso específico, vinculando la cuenta xrp a otra cuenta solo o algo así, y para ello utilice Xumm, sin sacar los XRP del Ledger. Por eso lo que pregunte antes, que yo veo en Xumm los SOLO (cantidad despreciable) pero no hay opción para moverlos ni convertirlos


Enviado desde mi CPH2195 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brent (27 Ene 2022)

Me preocupa que japón esté sacando su cripto oficial, cuando xrp tenía mucha inversión de allí


----------



## kynes (27 Ene 2022)

brent dijo:


> Me preocupa que japón esté sacando su cripto oficial, cuando xrp tenía mucha inversión de allí



No hay motivo para preocuparse. Al contrario. XRP podría ser el puente entre las CBDCs dotando de liquidez a todo el nuevo sistema.


----------



## brent (27 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No hay motivo para preocuparse. Al contrario. XRP podría ser el puente entre las CBDCs dotando de liquidez a todo el nuevo sistema.
> Ver archivo adjunto 922054



pero si tienen la suya propia para que utilizar xrp? sorry si no controlo del tema


----------



## kynes (27 Ene 2022)

XRP Ledger / XRP en teoría está implementado para actuar como puente para unir a todas los Bancos centrales y sus CBDCs. Busca arriba las participaciones de @antonio estrada que lo he explicado recientemente varias veces y mejor de lo que te lo pueda explicar yo.


----------



## zumbito (28 Ene 2022)

Yo ya me estoy empezando a cansar con las historias de XRP, que si buybacks que si el juicio. Lo jodido es que creo en la moneda, pero yo solo llevo un anyo en esto, la gente que lleve 4 o 5, no se como ha aguantado hasta aqui...


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Ene 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Yo ya me estoy empezando a cansar con las historias de XRP, que si buybacks que si el juicio. Lo jodido es que creo en la moneda, pero yo solo llevo un anyo en esto, la gente que lleve 4 o 5, no se como ha aguantado hasta aqui...



Tuve hace años un depósito en la Caja Rural, me daba el 1.5% anual. Mi plan de pensiones me da un 2.9%, lo cual es bastante para un fondo de ese tipo. Estos son los productos financieros, o algo parecido, donde entierran su dinero la mayor parte de la gente. Crees que XRP te dará en un año un 3% o más? Si lo vendes en el momento oportuno, seguro que sí.

La inmediatez de los beneficios en las cryptos es debida a la volatilidad. Yo pronto llevaré un año en XRP, en marzo. No me cabe duda de que en 2030 un XRP valdrá más de 1.000 dólares. Cuando digo antes de 2030 puede ser este año, el que viene, o poco a poco. Vista la rápida evolución del lanzamiento de las CBDC, la contratación de la tesorera Rios y otros fichajes, el buyback de las acciones que acaba de efectuar Ripple preparándose para su propia salida a Bolsa, la entrada en vigor de la obligatoriedad del cumplimiento de ISO 20022 en Noviembre de este año y otros factores, me atrevo a decir que no estamos muy lejos de que XRP se adopte plenamente como divisa puente.

La fecha exacta no te la puedo dar, porque no la sé. Pero a medio plazo me parece una muy buena inversión. El que quiera pegar pelotazos en dos meses tiene que irse a volatilidades aún más altas, memecoins, maricoins, etc. Pero ahí el riesgo es mucho más alto y creo que es saltar sin red.

El mes próximo, USA lanza su primera regulación oficial de cryptos. Esto va a condicionar todo lo que suceda. ETH es claramente una security a la que la SEC de USA le dio manga ancha, muy probablemente a cambio de sobornos. Esto tienen que taparlo urgentemente porque sería un escándalo sin precedentes. Y el modo de taparlo es darle luz verde a Ripple desistiendo de la demanda que tienen en marcha ahora.

Si XRP es oficialmente una moneda, admitido por la administración USA oficialmente, la adopción será espectacular, será un medio de pago aceptado globalmente, porque los costes de efectuar un pago son ínfimos, mientras VISA cobra el 1.5% y paypal el 3%.

Nada me gustaría más que ser rico mañana, jubilarme y mandar todo a tomar por culo. Pero creo que aún tenemos que esperar un poco.


----------



## zumbito (28 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Tuve hace años un depósito en la Caja Rural, me daba el 1.5% anual. Mi plan de pensiones me da un 2.9%, lo cual es bastante para un fondo de ese tipo. Estos son los productos financieros, o algo parecido, donde entierran su dinero la mayor parte de la gente. Crees que XRP te dará en un año un 3% o más? Si lo vendes en el momento oportuno, seguro que sí.
> 
> La inmediatez de los beneficios en las cryptos es debida a la volatilidad. Yo pronto llevaré un año en XRP, en marzo. No me cabe duda de que en 2030 un XRP valdrá más de 1.000 dólares. Cuando digo antes de 2030 puede ser este año, el que viene, o poco a poco. Vista la rápida evolución del lanzamiento de las CBDC, la contratación de la tesorera Rios y otros fichajes, el buyback de las acciones que acaba de efectuar Ripple preparándose para su propia salida a Bolsa, la entrada en vigor de la obligatoriedad del cumplimiento de ISO 20022 en Noviembre de este año y otros factores, me atrevo a decir que no estamos muy lejos de que XRP se adopte plenamente como divisa puente.
> 
> ...



Ojala, pero al final todo son cabalas. Lo de ETH es cierto, pero cualquiera puede presentar esa demanda, no solo Ripple, no se hasta que punto puede afectar. Si el anyo que viene denuncian a Cardano, podria jugar la misma carta y asi infinitamente. Y lo de que sea metodo de pago global, pues puede ser, pero tambien dicen que para que valga esos 1000+ tiene que estar fuera de circulacion y solo en bancos centrales y tier 1, vete a saber...


----------



## RuiKi84 (1 Feb 2022)

Viendo algunos comentarios me dan ganas de cargar los bolsillos de XRP, pero no entiendo qué necesidad tienen los bancos usar los tokens actuales que tienen los minoristas, 
Se podría utilizar el sistema de Ripple con otro token, y quitarse a todos holders del medio de un plumazo. 

Lo pregunto a modo informativo, estoy pensando en meter toda la morralla en una del top 10, esperando que llegue el ansiado bullrun que vivimos en finales de 2017


----------



## kynes (1 Feb 2022)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Se podría utilizar el sistema de Ripple con otro token, y quitarse a todos holders del medio de un plumazo.



XRPL , el ledger, puede funcionar y funciona con otros tokens pero Ripple tiene al menos un servicio clave que requieren de XRP. 
XRapid para oferecer ODL (liquidez bajo demanda) y transacciones transfronterizos con unos costes mínimos para las entidades bancarias y casi inmediatos. Decenas de bancos ya hoy usan ripplenet / XRapid ( ripple.com/customers ). XRP es el token puente, no se puede prescindir de él.

El Retail investor ha sido cliente/tester de XRP en sus etapas tempranas pero si RippleNet. Seguramente es infinitamente más fácil deshacerse de los minoristas que sustituir el token en el que se sustenta todo el tinglado.

XRP está para entrarle pero no se descarta que siga bajando. También se escucha que cuanto más baje más alto será el nuevo ATH, así que bienvenidas sean nuevas bajadas. Si no fuera por como se está poniendo el tema con Hacienda me entrarían ganas de meterle a este y próximos DIPs.


----------



## Cs77 (1 Feb 2022)

La gente no tiene NPI de lo que hay en juego y lo que es XRP. A precios que está ahora es un REGALO. Es el nuevo Swift Digital.


----------



## kynes (3 Feb 2022)

Buenísimo esto...



¡Espartanos! Preparen su desayuno y coman abundantemente. ¡Porque esta noche cenaremos en el infierno!

CMC advirtiendo que la noche se acerca, y que luego vendrá la gloria.


----------



## zumbito (3 Feb 2022)

Me hace gracia que incluyan a Stellar, por lo visto no acabaron muy bien McCaleb y Ripple.


----------



## kynes (3 Feb 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Me hace gracia que incluyan a Stellar, por lo visto no acabaron muy bien McCaleb y Ripple.



Mirate este link que pongo abajo en autocita ... McCaleb siempre ha sido un culo inquieto y un emprendedor nato. 

*XXX X*RP, *X*LM, *X*DC se complementan dentro del ecosistema ISO20222 






kynes dijo:


> Os traigo una lectura de lo más interesante The Race to Replace Bitcoin
> 
> Artículo de 2015 lleno de información sobre los inicios de Ripple , las movidas de Jed McCaleb y su "Yoko Ono" particular (Ms. Joyce Kim) con el equipo de Ripple Labs y con su ex-mujer, y la carrera para reemplazar a Bitcoin ... Mencionan Ripple y Stellar como los reemplazos.
> 
> ...


----------



## cholesfer (3 Feb 2022)

Por ahora todo humo e inversión nefasta.


----------



## Vardian (3 Feb 2022)

El templo se llenó de mercaderes.


----------



## zumbito (4 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Mirate este link que pongo abajo en autocita ... McCaleb siempre ha sido un culo inquieto y un emprendedor nato.
> 
> *XXX X*RP, *X*LM, *X*DC se complementan dentro del ecosistema ISO20222
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930693



Podrias poner la fuente de ese grafico? Por saber de donde sale mas que nada. En el articulo que citas sobre McCaleb y Stellar, lo ponen a caer de un burro, aunque ya tiene 6 anyos. Aparte que si el rollo ese libertario es verdad, no tendria mucho sentido como moneda del stablishment. La verdad es que me hace apostar aun mas por Ripple.

Aqui tiene un hilo tirandose los trastros con D Schwarz









Why did Jed McCaleb leave Ripple to start Stellar?


Answer (1 of 5): Jed had a long string of bad ideas that Ripple’s Board of Directors refused to implement. So Jed started Stellar based on those ideas. Jed wanted Ripple to do a Facebook giveaway. Ripple would not do that. So that was one of the first things Stellar did. The giveaway was general...




www.quora.com






Me he partido el culo con los Forex y Ripple, o lo de Madame X. Menudas chorradas mas gordas, los mercados forex existen desde hace siglos y si se trata de buscar cosas con X, Ripple se debe de producir el 99% del porno mundial mas que dedicarse a pagos transfronterizos.


----------



## kynes (4 Feb 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Podrias poner la fuente de ese grafico? Por saber de donde sale mas que nada. En el articulo que citas sobre McCaleb y Stellar, lo ponen a caer de un burro, aunque ya tiene 6 anyos. Aparte que si el rollo ese libertario es verdad, no tendria mucho sentido como moneda del stablishment. La verdad es que me hace apostar aun mas por Ripple.
> 
> Aqui tiene un hilo tirandose los trastros con D Schwarz
> 
> ...



El gráfico ese creo que no tiene fuente oficial. Si no recuerdo mal lo estuve buscando en su día pero nada. Aunque las piezas todas encajan, si buscas info de cada una de ellas.


Las X se usan para las X currencies, divisas Supranacionales:... In addition to codes for most active national currencies ISO 4217 provides codes for "supranational" currencies, procedural purposes, and several things which are "similar to" currencies...








ISO 4217 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## zumbito (4 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Guste o no, el tiempo es el Dios que dará o quitará razones a las "chorradas" de cada uno.
> Disfrute de la suya clásica, nada diferencial que cualquiera puede tener: Porno de viernes.
> 
> Le entiendo que le parezca una chorrada Madona, FX, WEF y más, porque para entender eso, debe entender la simbologia, los que lo siguen, y los mensajes que se lanzan junto a su obsesión en numerología. Pero aunque te lo digan en la cara, por muchos ej que se pusieran, no lo captaréis algunos:
> ...



Sinceramente, creo que tus mensajes aportan cero citando a Madona, a los Simpson, a Matrix, o inventarese una relaciones entre FX y FlareX, cuando FX o viene de ForEx, Foreign Exchange, o como ha dicho Kynes arriba para monedas supranacionales (cosa que yo no sabia) nada que ver con Ripple, ni Flare. Lo del porno era un broma para indicar que no todo lo que lleve X esta relacionado con Ripple, es ingenuo pensar eso.

Ojo, no quiere decir que yo no crea en Ripple y vea las conexiones y los indicios con WEF y IMF, pero no me hables de Los Simpsons y Madonna... Saludos!


----------



## zumbito (4 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Video de Simpsons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por currartelo tanto.

Mi pregunta es sobre la gemetria esa, entiendo que un numero va relacionado con una palabara pero como relacionas las palabras que salen alrededor de estan en el resultado? El Profesor Frink se llama asi desde el inicio de los simpsons, si la relacion es matematica querria decir que XRP tuvo en cuenta la gemetria del nombre de Frink (altamente improbable) la otra opcion es que esos resultados esten condicionados por links o terceras personas, con lo cual ya es cuestion de quien lo ha hecho. Si crees que hay alguien montando estas cosas, puede ser alguien que le interesen estas cosas sin ningun control sobre el tema, o puede ser alguien de dentro. Si asi fuese, lo hace desde el deseo de que esto pase, o esta seguro de que va a pasar (esta sentado en la mesa de las decisiones del lado institucional). De todas las probabilidades la ultima es la menos plausible de todas para mi, aun no siendo coincidencia.

Respecto lo del momento clave, Ripple es onda, no ola (wave) y eso es una ola. La X de las aletas es una silueta muy comun, no tiene por que ser XRP, las aletas tienen esa forma. Volvemos a lo mismo, pueden ser o no coincidencias, pero no creo que el IMF, se siente a debatir como van a salir en el capitulo de los simpsons cada semana. Cientos de peliculas y series, desde videojuegos a peliculas Disney tienen easter eggs, que un dibujante ponga algo hay no hace que sea mas probable que ocurra. Ejemplo:





Lo de los masones nada que decir, se ha especualdo mucho con que Groening lo es, pero no viene al tema.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Feb 2022)

Hay un hilo en conspiraciones sobre esto que lo abriría algún gilipollas. 

Nada es lo que parece. Y, desde hace un par de años, cada vez menos.

Los simbolitos, los números, taparse el ojo, gestos con las manos ... son solo gilipolleces. Hasta que quien los utiliza es el que decide tu futuro. Entonces ya, no.


----------



## zumbito (4 Feb 2022)

En ese post de Musk salen muchas monedas, XRP es solo una, y lo de la gematria, no entiendo la relacion entre el resultado y las palabras en la lista.


----------



## zumbito (4 Feb 2022)

3


Cs77 dijo:


> Gematría (Guematria) es un método de interpretación de nombres, palabras y frases hebreas basada en la asignación de valor numérico a cada carácter del alfabeto hebreo. a cada letra se le suma un valor, y el conjunto de las letras de una o varias palabras tiene un valor, al usar la calculadora, lo que te muestra es palabras o frases que tengan MISMO VALOR al sumar las letras. Lagarde y los de arriba saben su importancia. Yo no es que crea o no, es que los de arriba lo usan para mensajearse a veces y sacar interpretaciones, no van a decirlo de forma clara. No tendría gracia y todos lo sabrian. A eso se resume.



No digo eso, digo que tu las relacionas porque salen en los resultados de la misma pagina, en esos resultados salen decenas de palabras, por que motivo salen XRP o Ripple, cuando sus numeros son muy diferentes a Frink o Not a nerd etc.


----------



## zumbito (4 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Yo no las relaciono, lo relaciona la calculadora Gematria, entrar a fondo en su significado es una tarea larga que puedes investigar lo que consideres.
> Lo que te sale es que esas palabras y/o frases tienen mismo valor entre ellas para los Judios. (casualidades, o no...)
> 
> _"Sobre el Calculadora de Gematria Inglés. La calculadora de gematria en inglés es una calculadora en línea para encontrar el valor de una palabra o una frase en gematria, pero no solo eso, también busca en la base de datos más frases y palabras que igualen el valor de gematria al elemento buscado."
> ...



La unica que me vale la verdad es SAtoshi y XRP, eso si que es curioso.

@Cs77 Por lo que veo en esta web, los valores que dan a las letras no son iguales,






Gematria In A Nutshell







www.thesecretcode.co.uk





En esta web coinciden con la wikipedia y tienen un orden (primeros 10 unidades, 2 segundos 10 decenas, trerceros centenas), en la web gematrix son aleatorios creo un valor 104, otro 16, algo huele raro ahi.


----------



## zumbito (4 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Con haber conseguido que alguna cosa te sea curiosa me doy por satisfecho.



He editado el post, estoy viendo que en esa pagina los valores que le dan a las letras no sigue ningun patron, parece que esta hecho adrede para conseguir esos valores. La gematria sigue este patron : primeras 10 letras unidades, segundas 10 decenas, trerceras centenas, no hay valores como 144, 16 etc para letras. Igual se me escapa algo.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Gracias Zumbito, al final esto es la gracia, exponerlo y ya está. Es entretenido y lógico pensar así, que se use Numerología (Guematria) para calculos y mensajes de esta gente, es algo ya evidente. Yo pensaba como tú, reacio a estas cosas, pero solo me adapto y observo, al pensarlo diferente (como hacen ellos) sirve para posicionarte de manera mas efectiva. Así lo pienso yo al menos, o eso intento.
> 
> El que cambiaran el icono de Ripple (XRP) a doble pirámide, normal e inversa, para mi fue clave también.
> 
> ...



Schwartz tiene 51 años, nació en 1970. Es decir, tenía 18 cuando la patente, montó la empresa, la NSA, etc.

Soy el único al que le sorprende?


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Si choca, pero si pensamos otro caso cercano también sorprendente. Vitálik Butering tiene 28 años cumplidos hace unos días, Ethereum lanzó en 2014 oficialmente su estructura de plataforma.. hablamos que tenía 8 menos. 19-20 años. Y eso lo empezó a programar por su cuenta antes de esa edad.



Vitalik al no ser humano tiene probablemente alguna otra explicación. Quizá en su planeta maduran antes.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Llegamos a la parte del video de momento clave. Donde sale una persona pagando comprando una moto de agua.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931714
> 
> ...




El video de los Simpsons es una fuente inagotable de inspiración. Te falta una cosa importante en tu completo análisis del video. La dependienta que le cobra la moto lleva una tarjeta con su nombre. Se llama "April".

No se llama Susan o Mary o Helen, no. La puta de ella se llama April


----------



## zumbito (5 Feb 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El video de los Simpsons es una fuente inagotable de inspiración. Te falta una cosa importante en tu completo análisis del video. La dependienta que le cobra la moto lleva una tarjeta con su nombre. Se llama "April".
> 
> No se llama Susan o Mary o Helen, no. La puta de ella se llama April



April con la gemetria da 170 como Ether, Cardano o Nasdaq y salen tambien la pagina esa jajaja. Algo me dice que la apgina guarda todas las busquedas, y si te pones a buscar todos los tweets de Ellon hay muchas palabras que van a acoincidir.


----------



## zumbito (5 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Mirate este link que pongo abajo en autocita ... McCaleb siempre ha sido un culo inquieto y un emprendedor nato.
> 
> *XXX X*RP, *X*LM, *X*DC se complementan dentro del ecosistema ISO20222
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930693



Mira leyendo el hilo de Antonio Estrada me ha salido el origen del grafico, pero ni desplome de las cryptos ni presa de las 3 gargantas ni creo que quede mineria alli ya...


----------



## kynes (5 Feb 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Mira leyendo el hilo de Antonio Estrada me ha salido el origen del grafico, pero ni desplome de las cryptos ni presa de las 3 gargantas ni creo que quede mineria alli ya...



Pues comparte el origen y salimos todos de dudas! Igual hasta lo puse yo mismo por qué lo he usado varias veces pero ahora no recuerdo.


----------



## zumbito (5 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Pues comparte el origen y salimos todos de dudas! Igual hasta lo puse yo mismo por qué lo he usado varias veces pero ahora no recuerdo.



Esta en la cita de Paranoia en el mensaje, dice que se lo pasaron en grupo de telegram.

Estoy leyendome el hilo de antonio estrada y todo ponia que iba a pasar en 2021 y aqui seguimos, ojo no digo que no vaya a pasr solo que no ha pasado. Enq ue momento se pueden dar por erroneas todas estas conspiraciones si no pasan?

Quien es @mariano2004 que da likes a todos los mensajes??


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Feb 2022)

Alguien que os lee y aprende con vosotros


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Feb 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Esta en la cita de Paranoia en el mensaje, dice que se lo pasaron en grupo de telegram.
> 
> Estoy leyendome el hilo de antonio estrada y todo ponia que iba a pasar en 2021 y aqui seguimos, ojo no digo que no vaya a pasr solo que no ha pasado. Enq ue momento se pueden dar por erroneas todas estas conspiraciones si no pasan?
> 
> Quien es @mariano2004 que da likes a todos los mensajes??



Yo lo que no tengo es una bola de cristal, ojalá.  Lo que hemos ido trayendo aquí son cosas que hemos ido recogiendo aquí y allá. Twitter, Telegram, Reddit, etc.

Es imposible dar fechas ciertas. Respecto de las CBDC el plan que tiene el IMF es que estén desplegadas y operativas antes de fin de 2025. Cambiar el concepto del dinero no es algo que se haga de la noche a la mañana. Porque no es emitir las monedas, que eso es un clic de ratón, es meterle a la peña en la cabeza cómo funciona el dinero a partir de ahora. Y que traguemos, claro.

En China le han metido la billetera oficial a 300 millones de usuarios en un mes. Parten de que casi todo el mundo pagaba ya con el móvil todo desde hace años. Aquí será un poco más complicado. La aparición de las CBDC es el caso de uso de XRP, haciendo de puente entre ellas, ODL, etc.

Las conspiraciones las puedes dar por erróneas cuando quieras, porque solo es, las más de las veces, una conjetura. Sí ha habido alguna cosa impactante que se ha cumplido, como lo de la bandera de Buthan o que todo empezaría en Londres (el G7 encargó al Bank of England la estrategia CBDC y la Fundación Digital Pound incluye a Ripple). Cuando alguien te dice eso y unos meses más tarde se cumple, lo hace para dar veracidad a todo su repertorio, o para que veas que realmente tiene información interna. Como si te leen el tarot y primero te cuentan cosas de ti que nadie sabe, luego te crees lo que te dice de tu futuro. Por eso las pistas que dan determinados personajes deben ser leídas y guardadas por si acaso.

¿Qué parte de las pistas son buenas y cuáles malas? ni idea, francamente. Lo que tengo claro es que XRP, si lo aguanto, me hará ganar dinero. ¿Este año? Ojalá. Si el horizonte de las CBDC es 2025, no más allá de esa fecha tiene que estar operativo en su valor óptimo, y ya hemos visto que su valor óptimo de trabajo debe ser alto, por encima de los 1.000 USD. En Noviembre de 2022 SWIFT tiene que migrar a ISO 20022. En Noviembre de 2023 la FED tiene que migrar a ISO 2022. Son dos hitos importantes, más que las adivinanzas y los acertijos, al menos para mi. El lanzamiento del corredor de liquidez ODL por parte de Ripple este año también es otro hito de interés.

Creo que no se entiende bien este concepto, hay gente que aún piensa que los bancos van a comprar los XRP y guardarlos en sus billeteras y ODL no va de eso, va de que "alquiles el dinero", que el banco pida un préstamo de unos segundos, envíe los XRP y el receptor los devuelva. El precio de un XRP no tendrá absolutamente nada que ver con su Market Capital, porque los usuarios reales no los tendrán en su poder. El precio se fijará atendiendo a su utilidad. Para que funcione bien, un XRP tiene que ser equivalente a tantos dólares y ya está. Como las fichas del casino, para entendernos.

Si invierto mi dinero no lo hago pensando en las adivinanzas que pone un muñequito de oso en twitter, sino en los fundamentos del bien en el que invierto. Quienes buscan el beneficio muy rápido deben ser conscientes de que solo es posible en inversiones muy muy arriesgadas, por lo volátiles. Y eso, en mi opinión, se parece más a las apuestas que a la inversión. Con XRP creo que hablamos de otra cosa.


----------



## zumbito (5 Feb 2022)

Bueno, estaria bien dejar este hilo para los fundamentos y los hechos, que al final nos estamos jugando el dinero. Mi opinion personal es que las adivinanzas, las suposiciones y todas esas cosas quedan mejor en el hilo de conspiraciones, esta muy entretenido y ahi hay de todo.


----------



## kynes (5 Feb 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Bueno, estaria bien dejar este hilo para los fundamentos y los hechos, que al final nos estamos jugando el dinero. Mi opinion personal es que las adivinanzas, las suposiciones y todas esas cosas quedan mejor en el hilo de conspiraciones, esta muy entretenido y ahi hay de todo.



Pues ni siquiera este es buen hilo para obtener consejos financieros. Para eso mejor echar un ojo a tradingview o Twitter , aunque sobre hay mucho vendehumos que de trading saben poco.

XRP ha tenido un ciclo se mercado totalmente capado por una manipulación brutal.

Por su funcionalidad e implantación global debería tener un precio mucho más alto a día de hoy.

Por ello con XRP pienso que no se debe jugar demasiado. Cualquier cosa podría pasar de un día para otro cuando la FED , SEC destapen el pastel. Los riddlers, suposiciones, etc. tienen tanto peso en la comunidad porque hacen pasar la espera algo más agradable.

A corto plazo, yo veo caída. Parece que tanto BTC como XRP y otras están en onda 4 . XRP si encuenta resistencia en los .85 puede irse por debajo de 0.40. Es solo mi opinión, y me da igual lo que pase porque ya no juego más a este juego, en 2025 veremos quién gana y quien pierde .


----------



## zumbito (6 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Pues ni siquiera este es buen hilo para obtener consejos financieros. Para eso mejor echar un ojo a tradingview o Twitter , aunque sobre hay mucho vendehumos que de trading saben poco.
> 
> XRP ha tenido un ciclo se mercado totalmente capado por una manipulación brutal.
> 
> ...



No digo que se den consejos financieros, pero mucho menso dar por hechos conjeturas y suposiciones cogidas con palillos. Pero yo soy solo uno del hilo, igual a la gente le encantan estas cosas, a mi me parece mal, si se venden como hechos.



Cs77 dijo:


> Algunos estáis infravalorando cosas expuestas. Y es lo normal, porque mentalmente tienes que estar preparado.
> Lo ideal bajo mi punto de vista es mezclar ambas vías, la técnica y la conspiración. Conspiración (a veces) es información privilegiada. "El poder más grande que existe es la información". Gran frase que recuerdo como pilar de la magistral pelicula Wall Street 1.
> 
> Los de arriba hicieron popular llamar "Conspiraciones" o "Teorias de la Conspiración", para que no os querais acercar lo más minimo a detalles de valor.
> ...



Volvemos a lo mismo, es fan, no quiere decir que sea un Illuminati, por lo que se a ti tambien te van todo lo de las conspiraciones, de ahi a que seas parte del nuevo orden mundial hay un buen trecho. Eso si, estoy deacuerdo contigo que eso de lo de Illuminati y el libro no es una coincidencia, Schwartz sabe lo que esta haciendo, es un tio super inteligente y criptografo, asi que le gustaran los acertijos, pero mi opinion es que esta jugando con la gente que cree en estas cosas. El sabe de sobra todas estas historias sobre XRP, y es criptografo asi que todas estas paranoias seguro que le gustan, pero segun el mismo, el nunca recibio un % de XRP sino que tubo que cambiar Btc por XRP. No me lo veo volviendo a Ripple despues del Mojito y comiendose una bronca de Garlinghouse, por poner un libro de conspiraciones en Twiter o hablar de los illuminati. Tampoco sabiendo toda la parafernalia que hay alrededor, animar mas a la gente si realmente hubiese algo detras. Es una forma de tener a los holders entretenidos y mover el proyecto nada mas.


----------



## kynes (6 Feb 2022)

El FMI alojando documentos de Ripples. Supongo que se habrá equivocado el becario al subir el fichero.


----------



## Alpargato (7 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 934610



No hay ninguna que se llame Phoenix?


----------



## GarfielD147 (7 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> El FMI alojando documentos de Ripples. Supongo que se habrá equivocado el becario al subir el fichero.



Pero esto es antiguo ya, no? 

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alpargato (7 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> Gematria value of phoenix is 472 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values
> 
> 
> Value of phoenix in Gematria is 472, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology
> ...



The Ripple Effects y no Ripple. Así cualquiera.

" Toda la regularidad que tanto respeto nos impone en las órbitas de los astros y en los procesos químicos, coincide en el fondo con aquellas propiedades que nosotros aportamos a las cosas, de modo que, con ello, *nos infundimos respeto a nosotros mismos*. De aquí resulta, en efecto, que esa artística creación de metáforas con la que comienza en nosotros toda percepción presupone ya esas formas, y, por tanto, se realizará en ellas; sólo partiendo de la firme persistencia de estas formas primordiales resulta posible explicar el que más tarde haya podido construirse sobre las metáforas mismas el edificio de los conceptos. Pues éste edificio es, efectivamente, una imitación de las relaciones de espacio, tiempo y número, sobre la base de las metáforas "
FRIEDRICH NIETZSCHE Sobre verdad y mentira en sentido extramoral


----------



## Cs77 (7 Feb 2022)

Alpargato dijo:


> The Ripple Effects y no Ripple. Así cualquiera.
> 
> " Toda la regularidad que tanto respeto nos impone en las órbitas de los astros y en los procesos químicos, coincide en el fondo con aquellas propiedades que nosotros aportamos a las cosas, de modo que, con ello, *nos infundimos respeto a nosotros mismos*. De aquí resulta, en efecto, que esa artística creación de metáforas con la que comienza en nosotros toda percepción presupone ya esas formas, y, por tanto, se realizará en ellas; sólo partiendo de la firme persistencia de estas formas primordiales resulta posible explicar el que más tarde haya podido construirse sobre las metáforas mismas el edificio de los conceptos. Pues éste edificio es, efectivamente, una imitación de las relaciones de espacio, tiempo y número, sobre la base de las metáforas "
> FRIEDRICH NIETZSCHE Sobre verdad y mentira en sentido extramoral



_«La cultura occidental está viciada desde su origen. Su error, el más pertinaz y peligroso de todos, consiste en *instaurar la racionalidad a toda costa*».
FRIEDRICH NIETZSCHE_


----------



## Alpargato (7 Feb 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> _«La cultura occidental está viciada desde su origen. Su error, el más pertinaz y peligroso de todos, consiste en *instaurar la racionalidad a toda costa*».
> FRIEDRICH NIETZSCHE_



¿Y no es racionalidad lo que usa la gematria?


----------



## Cs77 (7 Feb 2022)

Alpargato dijo:


> ¿Y no es racionalidad lo que usa la gematria?



Según quien lo mire. Nunca hay verdad absoluta.


----------



## GarfielD147 (7 Feb 2022)

Y está subida de hoy a qué se debe? Un +22% 

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (7 Feb 2022)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Y está subida de hoy a qué se debe? Un +22%
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk



Posiblemente Onda 4 , bull trap. Mientras no suba por encima de 0.87 no se confirma haber alcanzado suelo. Si rompe ese nivel puede volver por encima de 1 y entonces ponerse muy bullish. Si estamos a final de 4 , onda 5 tiraría probablemente lleve por debajo de 0.5. De momento no hay nada confirmado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Posiblemente Onda 4 , bull trap. Mientras no suba por encima de 0.87 no se confirma haber alcanzado suelo. Si rompe ese nivel puede volver por encima de 1 y entonces ponerse muy bullish. Si estamos a final de 4 , onda 5 tiraría probablemente lleve por debajo de 0.5. De momento no hay nada confirmado.



Esto deberia de llevar algunos precios a niveles similares de estas ultimas subidas y tras eso ir a tomar porculo todo ? Llevo viendo que habias hablado que pasaria esto antes de que empezara.

Podria ser una buena oportunidad para trincar pasta de las shitcoin que tenia sin haber sacado y luego poder reinvertirlas cuando todo se vaya a tomar porculo.


----------



## kynes (8 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto deberia de llevar algunos precios a niveles similares de estas ultimas subidas y tras eso ir a tomar porculo todo ? Llevo viendo que habias hablado que pasaria esto antes de que empezara.
> 
> Podria ser una buena oportunidad para trincar pasta de las shitcoin que tenia sin haber sacado y luego poder reinvertirlas cuando todo se vaya a tomar porculo.



Tiene toda la pinta de ser un bull trap que podría llevar a los valores de corrección que se esperaban hace meses, pero yo no me jugaría mucho. Más de un 5-10% de bolsa de trading lo veo una temeridad. Pero es que yo soy muy reacio a jugar a la ruleta con XRP. 

Ya hemos vivido momentos así antes y pilló a mucha gente a contrapié.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de ser un bull trap que podría llevar a los valores de corrección que se esperaban hace meses, pero yo no me jugaría mucho. Más de un 5-10% de bolsa de trading lo veo una temeridad. Pero es que yo soy muy reacio a jugar a la ruleta con XRP.
> 
> Ya hemos vivido momentos así antes y pilló a mucha gente a contrapié.



cuanto podria durar esto y a que cifras piensas que podria llegar por ejemplo el bitcoin antes de pegar la ostia ?


----------



## kynes (9 Feb 2022)

XRP aún no ha invalidado posibles bajadas. Parece que tendría que subir algo por encima de $1.11 para A-B-C quede invalidado y se confirme tendencia alcista.

Lo de la SEC cada día más surrealista.



Los tiempos nadie los sabe.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (16 Feb 2022)

Creéis que puede volver a bajar un poco hasta 0.50 ó 0.60? estoy esperando para volver a comprar


----------



## zumbito (16 Feb 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Creéis que puede volver a bajar un poco hasta 0.50 ó 0.60? estoy esperando para volver a comprar



Yo ya compre, espero que no, o al menos no antes de llegar a 1.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (16 Feb 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Yo ya compre, espero que no, o al menos no antes de llegar a 1.



Yo ya había comprado a 0.53 a principios de año y anteriormente a 0.45 pero quiero pillar otro saco más  Creo que puede oscilar un poco otra vez, ya se verá... la orden de compra está hecha. Suerte!


----------



## kynes (17 Feb 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Creéis que puede volver a bajar un poco hasta 0.50 ó 0.60? estoy esperando para volver a comprar



Seguimos igual. Nada parece haber cambiado. Yo creo que sigue teniendo tendencia a la baja pero por su puesto no me jugaría mucho en esa creencia. 

Yo vendí algunos a .84 por si hay oportunidad de recomprar a 0.5 o por debajo, pero es sólo una apuesta y sé que es un riesgo considerable tratándose de XRP y de que la onda 5 puede comenzar en cualquier momento y llevarnos muy por encima de $4. 

PREGUNTA: ¿Alguien usa Revolut para comprar y vender XRP u otras criptos? Experiencias?


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (17 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Seguimos igual. Nada parece haber cambiado. Yo creo que sigue teniendo tendencia a la baja pero por su puesto no me jugaría mucho en esa creencia.
> 
> Yo vendí algunos a .84 por si hay oportunidad de recomprar a 0.5 o por debajo, pero es sólo una apuesta y sé que es un riesgo considerable tratándose de XRP y de que la onda 5 puede comenzar en cualquier momento y llevarnos muy por encima de $4.
> 
> PREGUNTA: ¿Alguien usa Revolut para comprar y vender XRP u otras criptos? Experiencias?



Yo hice eso, vendí un 15% a .80 y sé que igual no vuelve a bajar hasta .50 pero nunca se sabe y XRP lleva oscilando por situaciones externas y las opciones hay que aprovecharlas. 

Yo Revolut no uso, pero sí he usado N26 y todo OK, por si te sirve de algo.


----------



## mariano2004 (17 Feb 2022)

Yo uso revoult y he comprado xrp.
No he tenido experiencia mala, también te digo que no son tuyas. No las puedes mover a tu cartera.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Feb 2022)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Yo uso revoult y he comprado xrp.
> No he tenido experiencia mala, también te digo que no son tuyas. No las puedes mover a tu cartera.



Ni en pintura, si no te dejan sacarlas no tocar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2022)

Estoy esperando yo a que baje para llenar la trust wallet de XRP, quiero dejar por todos lados, tambien tengo ya preparado dinero para comprar y dejar algunos en poloniex en coinbase tengo aunque no se puedan intercambiar y tengo por otros lados.

Quiero actuar con XRP como si mañana me despierto, me doy cuenta que estoy en 2010 y que aun puedo comprar bitcoin a centimos, dejar XRP por todos lados para luego en el caso de que esto suba mucho en algun momento ir vendiendo o intercambiando por lo que sea.

Tambien quiero comprar un par de ledger de estas y dejarlas cargadas, deberia haberlo hecho antes pero soy un puto vago y me voy dejando hasta que un dia me pongo y hago el trabajo de un año.

Iba a cargarme hace un par de semanas pero empezo a subir ese fin de semana y ya lo deje pensando que estallaria lo de ucrania y volveria a bajar como parece que quizas pase.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy esperando yo a que baje para llenar la trust wallet de XRP, quiero dejar por todos lados, tambien tengo ya preparado dinero para comprar y dejar algunos en poloniex en coinbase tengo aunque no se puedan intercambiar y tengo por otros lados.
> 
> Quiero actuar con XRP como si mañana me despierto, me doy cuenta que estoy en 2010 y que aun puedo comprar bitcoin a centimos, dejar XRP por todos lados para luego en el caso de que esto suba mucho en algun momento ir vendiendo o intercambiando por lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Mañana hay novedades sobre el juicio. Dudo que baje.


----------



## kynes (18 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tambien quiero comprar un par de ledger de estas y dejarlas cargadas, deberia haberlo hecho antes pero soy un puto vago y me voy dejando hasta que un dia me pongo y hago el trabajo de un año.
> 
> .



Ya estás tardando. Tener xrp en exchanges es demasiado riesgo , y más con la orden ejecutiva de Biden al caer que quién sabe que efecto puede tener.

Ten en cuenta al comprar que los más básicos como el ledger nano s solo permite instalar apps de 3 tokens . Si quieres usarlo para más de 3 te interesaría un nano x .


----------



## Yáguernot (18 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien usa alguna Wallet fiable para PC que sporte XRP?

Gracias


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Feb 2022)

Yáguernot dijo:


> ¿Alguien usa alguna Wallet fiable para PC que sporte XRP?
> 
> Gracias



? LEDGER NANO X


----------



## kynes (18 Feb 2022)

Yáguernot dijo:


> ¿Alguien usa alguna Wallet fiable para PC que sporte XRP?
> 
> Gracias



Para PC ni idea. Para móvil, XUMM.


----------



## mariano2004 (18 Feb 2022)

XUMM es fiable?


----------



## kynes (18 Feb 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mañana hay novedades sobre el juicio. Dudo que baje.



Aún puede subir hasta $1.0-$1.1x antes de comenzar el dump. 

Yo dudo que las noticias del juicio vayan a afectar para nada al precio. Me alegraría, pero aún nos queda esperar, me temo.

A corto plazo, para que afecte de verdad tendría que ocurrir un evento cisne negro en todo el mundo cripto y la orden de Biden podría ser el detonante del Dump que se espera (para BTC y para todas) por Análisis Técnico. Informe: se espera que Joe Biden emita una orden ejecutiva sobre criptomonedas y CBDC la próxima semana 

Paciencia, a lo largo de este año, tarde o temprano, XRP tocará suelo (si no lo ha tocado ya en 0.5) y empezará a surfear la onda 5 que nos lleva a $3.x-7 por simple TA. 

Si hay otra oportunidad de llenar la saca bienvenida será pero cualquier cosa puede pasar. 




mariano2004 dijo:


> XUMM es fiable?



Si, es una cartera sin custodia, tus XRP están en el XRP Ledger. Mira los comentarios XUMM - Your XRP. Your Wallet. - Apps en Google Play


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Aún puede subir hasta $1.0-$1.1x antes de comenzar el dump.
> 
> Yo dudo que las noticias del juicio vayan a afectar para nada al precio. Me alegraría, pero aún nos queda esperar, me temo.
> 
> ...



La orden de Biden es: he encargado a tal y tal agencia que preparen un informe para establecer un marco previo que facilite la coyuntura que...ZZZzzzzzz........


----------



## kynes (22 Feb 2022)

Aunque no se descarta aún onda impulsiva, aparentemente XRP se acerca a testear los 0.5 antes que los 1.x. 

Si cae de 0.5 podemos ver bajada importante. 

Y los tiempos están cuadrando más con bajada: escenario pre-guerra y posible cortes de Swift a Rusia. Ciberataques al alza . ¿Estamos al borde de la ciberpandemia? A ver que dice Biden hoy a las 2pm del 22022022.


----------



## kynes (22 Feb 2022)

No es momento para mover nada. Esperar a ver que pasa y que pase el temporal. Con XRP ahora mismo puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## kynes (25 Feb 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Interesante info. Gracias @kynes
> 
> La pregunta es cuándo cojones va a pasar todo?
> 
> ...



Los colores!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Mar 2022)

MR POOL SWIFT
_ I DIDNT WORK FOR RUSSIA xD_




*DUCK *






















Transferencia de 100 euros a la Cruz Roja Ucraniana, por
@caixabank
. Me cobran un 31% de gastos. De los 131 euros que me han cobrado, 100 van a ayudar a los heridos y ¡¡31 se los queda La Caixa!!. Espero que Caixabank anule todas las comisiones dirigidas a la cruz roja ucraniana.



OJO QUE NO QUIERE DECIR QUE SEA

PATOS | DUCKS = XRP

DE HECHO PARECE UNA BROMA DENTRO DE LA BROMAY MAS BIEN HARIA REFERENCIA A CUALQUIER COSA TRINCABLE
NO ESPECIFICAMENTRE XRP​


----------



## zumbito (2 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Aunque no se descarta aún onda impulsiva, aparentemente XRP se acerca a testear los 0.5 antes que los 1.x.
> 
> Si cae de 0.5 podemos ver bajada importante.
> 
> Y los tiempos están cuadrando más con bajada: escenario pre-guerra y posible cortes de Swift a Rusia. Ciberataques al alza . ¿Estamos al borde de la ciberpandemia? A ver que dice Biden hoy a las 2pm del 22022022.



Esperando esos 0.5 me he quedado...


----------



## sdPrincBurb (2 Mar 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Esperando esos 0.5 me he quedado...



Llegaran yo creo


----------



## kynes (2 Mar 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Esperando esos 0.5 me he quedado...



Todo sigue igual. Mientras no suba de 1.1x sigue siendo más probable 0.51, 0.3 e incluso 0.23.


----------



## zumbito (2 Mar 2022)

No se, con 


kynes dijo:


> Todo sigue igual. Mientras no suba de 1.1x sigue siendo más probable 0.51, 0.3 e incluso 0.23.



Ojala, porque sali en perdidas epserando eso... Estoy cagaico con la subido por la guerra y si llegan a un acuerdo con la demanda...


----------



## kynes (2 Mar 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> No se, con
> 
> Ojala, porque sali en perdidas epserando eso... Estoy cagaico con la subido por la guerra y si llegan a un acuerdo con la demanda...



Te entiendo . El Fomo es difícil dejarlo de lado y las cuentas nunca están seguras al 100%. Aún no se sabe si puede estar retesteando para bajar más. A cuanto saliste ? Con Todo? Estos movimientos no son de días y siempre hay que tener una bolsa de HOLD para evitar dejarse llevar demasiado por las emociones.

Ya casi dejé el trading pero me metí en esta bajada con menos del 15%, con objetivos por debajo de 0.5 . Si sale mal asumo recompra a 1.1 con pérdida en número, si sale bien, recompro doble-triple de cantidad inicial. Pero siempre con bolsa HOLD para mitigar riesgo


----------



## zumbito (2 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Te entiendo . El Fomo es difícil dejarlo de lado y las cuentas nunca están seguras al 100%. Aún no se sabe si puede estar retesteando para bajar más. A cuanto saliste ? Con Todo? Estos movimientos no son de días y siempre hay que tener una bolsa de HOLD para evitar dejarse llevar demasiado por las emociones.
> 
> Ya casi dejé el trading pero me metí en esta bajada con menos del 15%, con objetivos por debajo de 0.5 . Si sale mal asumo recompra a 1.1 con pérdida en número, si sale bien, recompro doble-triple de cantidad inicial. Pero siempre con bolsa HOLD para mitigar riesgo



Saque el 50% a 0.63 un desastre. La idea era recomprar en 5.5 o 5 dependiendo de como vinieran las velas, pero justo subio a 7 casi 8. Entrar ahora no lo veo.


----------



## nicoburza (2 Mar 2022)

Otra vez nos dan una fecha para esperar. Y si en abril no pasa nada??? será en octubre?? 

Sigo hold eh


----------



## kynes (2 Mar 2022)

Si, ahora es Mayo y suma y sigue ...









SEC Lawsuit Against Ripple Could End in Settlement By May 2022


The much-anticipated end to the lawsuit slammed by the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) could be closer than expected.According to recent documents shared by attorney Jeremy



cryptonews.net


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Mar 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Esperando esos 0.5 me he quedado...




yo tambien, joder, yo no he vendido gran parte de lo que tenia pero queria cargar mas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (2 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Si, ahora es Mayo y suma y sigue ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y sin darnos los Spark FLR su ptm que paciencia hay que tener


----------



## kynes (2 Mar 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Y sin darnos los Spark FLR su ptm que paciencia hay que tener



Yo no pillé FLR, lo hice más también con VGB. Sólo tengo algo de SOLO, y no los he tocado.

El acuerdo podría interesar a ambas partes pero esto lo van a estirar tanto como interese. En el momento que firmen acuerdo Ripple/XRP gana claridad regulatoria y la SEC se tendría vía libre para irse a por otras ( ETH?)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Mar 2022)

ayer pusieron por ahi un tuit de uno tipo que debe ser de los creadores de alguno de los subiventos estos de la costelacion XRP RIPPLE

que decia que todo eso de grandes subidas, ojala pasare, pero que no es esa la idea detras de los conceptos tipo XRP o RIPPLE

es decir, que ni se plantean "grandes beneficos" especulatorios


mas bien sale el tema por lo de si es o no capaz de sustituir ahora cosas como el SWIFT ( que en teoria ya no opera en verdad) 
y ser funcional haciendo todo lo que aspiraria a hacer


----------



## zumbito (3 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ayer pusieron por ahi un tuit de uno tipo que debe ser de los creadores de alguno de los subiventos estos de la costelacion XRP RIPPLE
> 
> que decia que todo eso de grandes subidas, ojala pasare, pero que no es esa la idea detras de los conceptos tipo XRP o RIPPLE
> 
> ...



Ejemplo de trolleo de David Schwarz, con los numeros esos...

Por cierto, los que tengais Solo, ya han empezado el airdrop de Coreum, pero tampoco espereis gran cantidad, al final es un airdrop de un airdrop...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Mar 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> *Ejemplo de trolleo de David Schwarz, con los numeros esos...*
> 
> Por cierto, los que tengais Solo, ya han empezado el airdrop de Coreum, pero tampoco espereis gran cantidad, al final es un airdrop de un airdrop...



ahh vale ... es que habia leido " its all seriousness" 
y pense que era como diciendo " bueno vale tio, que serio joder, dejanos soñar" xD



_“In all Seiousness” 









_



no, pero si que parece que XRP RIPPLE quizas no sea algo como para especuladores y ganar dinero rapido, aunque hay quien dice que si

ojala si que haya algun metodo innovador para hacernos mas libres y prosperos aunque a RIPPLE XRP y las cryptos , aun las veo demasiado dependiente de la tecnologia y los intereses de unos y otros

veremos​


----------



## zumbito (3 Mar 2022)

Esta es la prubea de que Schwartz es muy troll, y juego con las conspiranoias de la gente.


----------



## kynes (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## zumbito (7 Mar 2022)

Estoy flipando con los chats de telegram de XRP, menuda mafia... Por preguntar cuando son los airdrops de Coreum, me han hechado del grupo...


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Mar 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Estoy flipando con los chats de telegram de XRP, menuda mafia... Por preguntar cuando son los airdrops de Coreum, me han hechado del grupo...



Dos horas duré yo en uno.

Twitazo. Rosie Rios es miembro de la dirección de Ripple. En 2014 cuando dijo esto, era la Tesorera de US. Su firma está en los billetes de 100 dólares.

Dice que está trabajando en la próxima generación de divisas en... Su otro trabajo.



Ya no falta nada.


----------



## Leo Viridis (7 Mar 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Ya no falta nada.



¿Cuáles crees que serían los movimientos que precederían a la adopción estatal de XRP?

¿Una súbita subida? ¿Algún anuncio oficial?

Lo digo por especular si quienes hemos invertido aquí tendremos “premio” por haber acertado con estas teorías o no.

Me provoca suspicacias que hayan dejado la circulación libre de este experimento durante tanto tiempo dando la oportunidad a que la gente especule. ¿No podría ser que XRP haya sido el experimento y nosotros las cobayas? Así cuando el momento esté maduro lanzan un fork 100% capitalizado por ellos y no permiten que unos cuantos nos hayamos aprovechado de esta información privilegiada. ¿Tiene alguna ventaja objetiva la veteranía de XRP ante un posible fork que oficialicen?


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Mar 2022)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> ¿No podría ser que XRP haya sido el experimento y nosotros las cobayas?



El experimento es bitcoin.

Nadie tiene que comprar xrp para usarlo. Los corredores ODL van de eso, de suprimir inmovilizados.


----------



## Leo Viridis (7 Mar 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El experimento es bitcoin.
> 
> Nadie tiene que comprar xrp para usarlo. Los corredores ODL van de eso, de suprimir inmovilizados.



Gracias por la respuesta 

¿Entonces crees que quienes hemos acumulado XRP tendremos premio?


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Mar 2022)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta
> 
> ¿Entonces crees que quienes hemos acumulado XRP tendremos premio?



Eso espero. Y pronto. Entiendo que este año.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

SOBRE LOS CONCEPTOS DE 311 113 EN OTRO CONTEXTO DIFERENTE
EL FINACIERO












​


----------



## nicoburza (8 Mar 2022)

Ahora se habla de entre agosto y noviembre como periodo donde se podría resolver el caso. 
Entonces abril pasará sin sobresaltos?


----------



## diavole1 (8 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SOBRE LOS CONCEPTOS DE 311 113 EN OTRO CONTEXTO DIFERENTE
> EL FINACIERO
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo nada de este asunto de la "Conspiracion XRP". No entiendo las señales que dan, la numerología, los que dicen que va a llegar a 500 dolares y demas. Espero alguien algun día me pueda explicar un poco sobre eso. Lamentablemente, yo pienso que les (nos, porque yo tengo XRP, un poco), estan tomando para risas.


----------



## zumbito (8 Mar 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Ahora se habla de entre agosto y noviembre como periodo donde se podría resolver el caso.
> Entonces abril pasará sin sobresaltos?



Espero que en Abril caiga. Yo quiero meter algo.



antonio estrada dijo:


> Dos horas duré yo en uno.
> 
> Twitazo. Rosie Rios es miembro de la dirección de Ripple. En 2014 cuando dijo esto, era la Tesorera de US. Su firma está en los billetes de 100 dólares.
> 
> ...



Creamos uno?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)

*SEC RIPPLE MR POOL*

Zttps://t.me/Whiplash347/95680
Telegram
WhipLash347
LFG!!!!!!










En respuesta a
@patsfanns2012
y
@FoJAk3
364 15-Dec-2017 7:28:58 AM CET Q !UW.yye1fxo 8ch/pol

Follow the crumbs.

You have it all.

SEC Conf will be analyzed.

Dark [10]. Enjoy the show!

Q​


----------



## kynes (8 Mar 2022)

Hagan sus apuestas señores


----------



## zumbito (8 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Hagan sus apuestas señores



PEro no decias que lo esperabas entre 0.5 y 0.3?


----------



## kynes (8 Mar 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> PEro no decias que lo esperabas entre 0.5 y 0.3?



Sigue siendo lo más probable y pronto (días) vamos a saber


----------



## nicoburza (21 Mar 2022)

Viene bastante en silencio este hilo. Cómo venimos con XRP?? subió unos puntos en estos días


----------



## zumbito (22 Mar 2022)

Yo no escribo porque estoy en un estres constante, esperando que baje y nada... Creo que me quedo fuera


----------



## kynes (22 Mar 2022)

Yo sigo esperando bajadas y me cuesta no sucumbir al FOMO con tan poco movimiento


----------



## nicoburza (22 Mar 2022)

Para que quieren que baje mas?? no está en buenos precios para seguir comprando?? Que me queda a mí entonces que compré bastante a 1.1


----------



## zumbito (22 Mar 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Para que quieren que baje mas?? no está en buenos precios para seguir comprando?? Que me queda a mí entonces que compré bastante a 1.1



Precisamente por eso, porque entramos muy alto, yo entré a 1.6 y vendí para recomprar más bajo, un lince...


----------



## kynes (22 Mar 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Para que quieren que baje mas?? no está en buenos precios para seguir comprando?? Que me queda a mí entonces que compré bastante a 1.1



Por debajo de 1 es un precio estupendo. Yo también compré la mayoría por encima y no me arrepiento. Pero ahora se algo más que hace un año y sigo a quienes saben mucho más de AT y de cómo hacer trading. Y la tendencia que se espera, probabilísticamente hablando, es aún a la baja. Tiene que mantenerse por arriba de 1.1 para que esa hipótesis quede invalidada. Sólo un acuerdo con la SEC podría hacer que Ripple se ponga en modo cohete , y eso parece que aún no va a llegar .

Yo espero que suba, y mucho, y cuánto antes mejor pero viendo que puede que no sea el momento aún, apuesto en las dos direcciones.

Enviado desde mi mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zumbito (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que seguimos subiendo y yo fuera, la verdad es que esta haciendose de rogar. Ayer tuve una pesadilla que le "dieron al interruptor" y me quedaba fuera, jajaja. Esto de las criptos es adictivo, engnacha mucho...


----------



## kynes (11 Abr 2022)

POR FIN algo de movimiento. 

Yo firmaría YA la bajada a los Infiernos, pero me da que se va ha hacer de rogar. PUEDE que haya rebote en torno a los 0.62 

Y el modo MOON también lo espero impaciente.


----------



## zumbito (12 Abr 2022)

kynes dijo:


> POR FIN algo de movimiento.
> 
> Yo firmaría YA la bajada a los Infiernos, pero me da que se va ha hacer de rogar. PUEDE que haya rebote en torno a los 0.62
> 
> Y el modo MOON también lo espero impaciente.



No fastidies, no me traigas un rebote que llevo semanas esperando esto. A ver si tocamos 0.4 y ahi ya voy con todo.


----------



## forestal92 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## nicoburza (23 Abr 2022)

Malas noticias las de ayer no? Parece que hasta marzo 2023 no habría acuerdo. La sec retrasando todo al limite. 
Muy cansador todo esto, espero que este año al menos llegue a 1.5


----------



## zumbito (23 Abr 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Malas noticias las de ayer no? Parece que hasta marzo 2023 no habría acuerdo. La sec retrasando todo al limite.
> Muy cansador todo esto, espero que este año al menos llegue a 1.5



Tiene toda la pinta que Eth 2.0 tiene algo que ver, es todo tan extranyo


----------



## GarfielD147 (23 Abr 2022)

Qué pereza

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tamartinto (25 Abr 2022)

El gurú de Ripple avisa de que el culto al bitcoin desestabilizará a las criptomonedas


----------



## forestal92 (1 May 2022)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (1 May 2022)

Si teneis un rato buscad el proyecto dunbar del bis. A que os suena?


----------



## antonio estrada (5 May 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Si teneis un rato buscad el proyecto dunbar del bis. A que os suena?



Agustín es fan, sí.


----------



## nicoburza (7 May 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Agustín es fan, sí.



Antonio qué opiniones tienes de la situación actual?? habrá q esperar a marzo 2023 finalmente??? y lo del iso 20022???


----------



## antonio estrada (7 May 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Antonio qué opiniones tienes de la situación actual?? habrá q esperar a marzo 2023 finalmente??? y lo del iso 20022???



Lo de la ISO 20022 viene en Noviembre. El 22, que son masones todos y les van el 11, el 22 y el 33.

Enchufo la bola de cristal y te digo que la importancia de la demanda de la SEC es escasa. Solo el 8% de los XRP están en manos de norteamericanos. Si en India y Korea se adopta, nos iremos a la Luna, digan los americanos lo que digan.

El mago te enseña la mano izquierda y hace el truco con la derecha. Estos te enseñan una demanda en un país que es poco relevante y hacen el truco en otro:









South Korea's incoming president vows big cryptocurrency push


But Yoon's path to implementing coin offerings and tax breaks remains unclear




asia.nikkei.com





El CEO de Ripple ha dejado entrever la posibilidad de que el HQ de Ripple se mude, que no sean una empresa norteamericana cuando salgan a Bolsa que será este año. Mi apuesta es Irlanda.

Creo que será en Octubre. Alabado sea.


----------



## forestal92 (7 May 2022)

Alguien puede citarme? Antonio porque me has bloqueado, creo que nadie me había bloqueado en el foro hasta ahora? Para alguien que da opiniones interesantes.


----------



## kynes (7 May 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Lo de la ISO 20022 viene en Noviembre. El 22, que son masones todos y les van el 11, el 22 y el 33.



Esos tiempos podrían encajar con el fin de la corrección que estamos viviendo ahora. Siendo optimistas no parece que vayamos a tocar suelo hasta al menos dentro de 2 o 3 meses , igual vemos alguna bulltrap . Gran resistencia en 0.52


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (7 May 2022)

Cs77 dijo:


> _«La cultura occidental está viciada desde su origen. Su error, el más pertinaz y peligroso de todos, consiste en *instaurar la racionalidad a toda costa*».
> FRIEDRICH NIETZSCHE_



La revolución francesa como pistoletazo de salida a la objetivizacion del ser humano. 

Interesante hilo, me aparco por aquí.


----------



## kynes (9 May 2022)

0.482 tocados.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (9 May 2022)

Buenas rebajas hoy otra buena bolsa a 0.48

Y otra a 0.36 Como siempre cuando mejor se compra es cuando otros están de los nervios. 
A río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores!


----------



## kynes (9 May 2022)

Le he metido una pequeña parte a 0.5 de lo que vendi a 0.83 . El resto en órdenes entre 0.44 y 0.22 . No es seguro cuál será el suelo que toque pero si que cuando acabé esta corrección nunca más vamos a ver XRP en estos valores.


----------



## GarfielD147 (9 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Le he metido una pequeña parte a 0.5 de lo que vendi a 0.83 . El resto en órdenes entre 0.44 y 0.22 . No es seguro cuál será el suelo que toque pero si que cuando acabé esta corrección nunca más vamos a ver XRP en estos valores.



Desde luego que si, como se vaya al guano todo igual no volvemos a ver estos valores, pero porque nos quedaremos estancados ad eternum en los 0,20....

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 May 2022)

yo estoy tambien aqui esperando, llevo esperando esto desde noviembre pero no voy a meter ahora, espero por si sigue esto llendo a tomar porculo.


----------



## kynes (10 May 2022)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Desde luego que si, como se vaya al guano todo igual no volvemos a ver estos valores, pero porque nos quedaremos estancados ad eternum en los 0,20....
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk



Paciencia. Estos movimientos son lentos , aún quedan meses. Los ciclos de mercados pueden ir más o menos rápido pero tienen sus fases que salvo colapso total no deben saltarse (corregidme si me equivoco). Ahora lo que se está confirmando es el escenario de corrección de Bitcoin que determina los precios objetivos de las otras criptos. Cada cripto está en una fase del ciclo. La onda/fase 3 de XRP a poco que se asemeje a la que tuvo BTC pondria a XRP en más de $10, mientras BTC sube en su 5 hasta nuevo ATH. Los precios objetivos los definen el suelo que se alcance en esta ola de corrección. Si BTC tiene que tocar los $20k y XRP los $0.15 que los toquen, serían buenísimas noticias , pero es un escenario improbable.

¿Cuándo será eso? Nadie sabe , ni Saylor , ni Musk, ni el CEO del Salvador, ni M. Burry, ni Mr. pool, lo saben. Pero cada uno hace sus apuestas y juega el papel que le ha tocado jugar.

El pequeño inversor va a empezar a acojonarse conforme siga bajando. Puede haber ahora "rebote" antes de seguir bajando, lo que dejara "pillada" a más gente que compra el dip con aspiraciones a corto plazo . Llegarán noticias apocalipticas y mucha gente venderá en pérdidas. Y de los que aguante, cuando esto empiece de nuevo a subir, muchos venderán en nuevos ATH. El mercado tiene sus fases y reglas condicionadas por el comportamiento humano.

Es solo mi opinión y mi creencia de hoy buena mañana. Y yo practicaré la paciencia. Lo peor que se puede hacer, comprobado en mis carnes es dejarse llevar por las noticias y FOMO.

A seguir navegando


----------



## nicoburza (12 May 2022)

Me imagino que están comprando con furia no??? o esperan mas caídas??


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 May 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Me imagino que están comprando con furia no??? o esperan mas caídas??



Aun no, aun no


----------



## zumbito (14 May 2022)

Me quede esperando otra vez


----------



## Johnny Bravo (14 May 2022)

yo creo que habrá otra bajadilla antes de la subida. Y lo marcará BTC


----------



## nicoburza (17 May 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Me quede esperando otra vez



No entiendo qué esperan?? que baje a 0.08??? me parece que son muy buenas oportunidades ahora, siempre y cuando a fin de año tenga la ansiada primera gran suba.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> No entiendo qué esperan?? que baje a 0.08??? me parece que son muy buenas oportunidades ahora, siempre y cuando a fin de año tenga la ansiada primera gran suba.



Pero si esta a punto de pegar el gran ostion como dices que es buena oportunidad...... a 0.08 igual no pero a 0,14 la vamos a ver.


----------



## GarfielD147 (17 May 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> No entiendo qué esperan?? que baje a 0.08??? me parece que son muy buenas oportunidades ahora, siempre y cuando a fin de año tenga la ansiada primera gran suba.



Te lo explico. Aquí todos dicen que cuando baje a X van a comprar a saco, pero baja y no hacen nada, esperando a que baje aún más o realmente porque nunca han tenido intención de comprar. Me recuerda a los que decían, cuando btc estaba a 60k "madre mía.. Si vuelvo a ver btc a 25-30k le meto hasta la suegra" y a la hora de la verdad... Ya sabemos qué pasa.



Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (17 May 2022)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Te lo explico. Aquí todos dicen que cuando baje a X van a comprar a saco, pero baja y no hacen nada, esperando a que baje aún más o realmente porque nunca han tenido intención de comprar. Me recuerda a los que decían, cuando btc estaba a 60k "madre mía.. Si vuelvo a ver btc a 25-30k le meto hasta la suegra" y a la hora de la verdad... Ya sabemos qué pasa.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk



Eso no pasa si tienes puestas ordenes de compra a distintos niveles con meses de antelación. 

Ahora podría subir hasta los .5x antes de seguir bajando. Yo con una pequeña bolsa que vendí a .84 estoy jugando…. lo que recompré a .5 .44 .36 lo intentare vender a .51 y .54 para comprar luego por debajo de .3

Si funciona me hago con una bolsa apañada para jugar en las próxima subida. Si no funciona pues siempre queda la bolsa de hold, intocable. No se puede jugar todo a una sola apuesta.


----------



## nicoburza (7 Jun 2022)

Qué opinan de éste hilo en tuiter, explicando un poco de qué va el juicio y toda esa bola??

Thread by @IrishTiger15 on Thread Reader App


----------



## Tekena (11 Jun 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Qué opinan de éste hilo en tuiter, explicando un poco de qué va el juicio y toda esa bola??
> 
> Thread by @IrishTiger15 on Thread Reader App



No está mal el resumen, ya veremos como se falla en el juicio y si se destapa algo de corrupción indirectamente.
De momento la juez ya le ha dicho a la SEC que le de todos los correos con su propuesta para censurar ciertas partes con datos personales no relevantes para el juicio pero que los tiene que publicar si o si. Entonces veremos…


----------



## Johnny Bravo (11 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que el juicio está visto para sentencia ya. Y no es favorable para la SEC. 
Después de lo que han hecho a Rusia echándola de SWIFT, que los países ven que no puedan tener acceso a sus reservas fuera, repatriar oro, etc, o se va a un sistema de verdad descentralizado o se estará bajo el yugo usano. Al final es una pelea USA resto del mundo. A USA le interesa algo como USDC para seguir teniendo esa hegemonía y poder exportar inflación. XRP es el cebo de la trampa de Tucídices.


----------



## kynes (11 Jun 2022)

El camino de XRP y XLM ha estado realmente alguna vez separado? Ripple and Stellar to Help Launch AUDC Stablecoin for Novatti Group


----------



## nicoburza (13 Jun 2022)

0.3. Ya están comprando como locos no???? hasta cuando puede durar la caida?? cuales son los siguientes soportes???


----------



## kynes (13 Jun 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> 0.3. Ya están comprando como locos no???? hasta cuando puede durar la caida?? cuales son los siguientes soportes???



Se ejecutó la última compra que tenía programada a .36. Yo esperaba un rebote a los .5x , antes de una caída a los .2-.15, pero todo se está acelerando , y puede ser bueno.


----------



## nicoburza (15 Jun 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Me quede esperando otra vez



Estarás comprando como loco no?


----------



## zumbito (15 Jun 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Estarás comprando como loco no?



He comprado un poquillo, pero ahora me da la sensacion de que nos vamos al subsuelo...


----------



## kynes (15 Jun 2022)

Igual algún día sube. Más se perdió en Bitcoin!


----------



## nicoburza (16 Jun 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> He comprado un poquillo, pero ahora me da la sensacion de que nos vamos al subsuelo...



Hoy leía a uno que veía posibles .09/.14 en el corto plazo (y 400 en 2026, pero eso suena a ciencia ficción faltando tanto)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2022)

Va a bajar mas, tengo preparado para meter aqui y en otras cosillas pero esto tiene que seguir bajando.

Han intentado hacer ver como que subia el bitcoin con las tipicas manipulaciones cuando ha salido lo de la reunion esa y como es todo artificial como las ultimas 20 que han intentado pues esto no se sostiene y yo creo que ya se va definitivamente al guano todo.

Cuando este enguanado todo pues habra que mirar, mientras tanto esperaremos pacientemente.

Tuve suerte con esta monedilla, saque unos euros, espero seguir sacandole partido en el futuro.


----------



## zumbito (19 Jun 2022)

Bitcoin cayendo sin parar y XRP estancado en 0.3. Creeis que bajar mas o aqui nos quedamos?


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

Poder puede bajar más , los .22 se llevan esperando desde hace al menos dos meses. Que lo haga o no y cuando ya lo veremos . Supongo que estarás haciendo compras escalonadas , no?


----------



## zumbito (19 Jun 2022)

He comprado un poco, pero ahora estoy esperando. Se ha quedado tieso en 0.3.


----------



## nicoburza (20 Jun 2022)

Es la única coin que aún hizo ATH en éste ciclo no?? Realmente es tentador pensar en que puede ser gran negocio comprar en estos valores y que al menos alcance ese ATH en marzo 23. Lo que venga luego (creo yo demasiado humo de tuiter tambien, dudo que alcance los valores que dicen) ya es otro tema.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (21 Jun 2022)

Fuente: III. The future monetary system

Lo definen sin mencionarlo. Y el tapado es...


----------



## kynes (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## eyeoftiger (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## kynes (1 Jul 2022)

eyeoftiger dijo:


>



Qué descaro! D Schwartz diciendo cosas que podría estar diciendo hoy Satoshi Nakamoto.


----------



## zumbito (2 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Qué descaro! D Schwartz diciendo cosas que podría estar diciendo hoy Satoshi Nakamoto.



El 90% de cosas que se dicen hoy en crypto por todos los CEOs de las diferentes cadenas las podria estar diciendo Stoshi Nakamoto...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (2 Jul 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Fuente: III. The future monetary system
> 
> Lo definen sin mencionarlo. Y el tapado es...



Cuál es el tapado? Lo he mirado y no menciona nada


----------



## kynes (2 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> El 90% de cosas que se dicen hoy en crypto por todos los CEOs de las diferentes cadenas las podria estar diciendo Stoshi Nakamoto...



¿Por ejemplo quién?

DS critica al sistema desde dentro. Critica el sistema que ayuda a destruir cuando el que viene y él ha ayudado a construir es incluso peor. 

SN tb se supone que criticó al sistema bancario con el mensaje que sirvió de timestamp en el bloque Génesis.

Es el mismo nivel de cinismo. No termino de sintonizar con las ideas de DS pero ese tío hila fino y a veces se ve la firma SN en sus comentarios.


----------



## zumbito (2 Jul 2022)

DS critica al sistema como cualquier personalidad de blockchain, criticas al sistema hay a patadas... Ineficiencias, trust, corrupcion, soberania, creacion de dinero, inflacion, ese tweet es solo una critica mas


----------



## Johnny Bravo (4 Jul 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Cuál es el tapado? Lo he mirado y no menciona nada



Definen una moneda para pagos transfronterizos donde se resuelve el trilema de escalabilidad, descentralización y seguridad. Además cumple la ISO 20022. ¿Cuál puede ser esa cripto?


----------



## Lomo Plateado (4 Jul 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Definen una moneda para pagos transfronterizos donde se resuelve el trilema de escalabilidad, descentralización y seguridad. Además cumple la ISO 20022. ¿Cuál puede ser esa cripto?



Ah pues esa parte no la he llegado a leer pero de ser así como dices tiene toda la pinta si


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (5 Jul 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Definen una moneda para pagos transfronterizos donde se resuelve el trilema de escalabilidad, descentralización y seguridad. Además cumple la ISO 20022. ¿Cuál puede ser esa cripto?



ISO 20022 Crypto List
Among the key cryptocurrencies various experts have noted are compliant with the ISO 20022 update are the following:

Ripple (CCC:XRP-USD)
XDC (CCC:XDC-USD)
Stellar Lumens (CCC:XLM-USD)
Iota (CCC:IOTA-USD)
Algorand (CCC:ALGO-USD)









ISO 20022 Crypto List: 5 Compliant Names That Will Benefit as Fed Adopts New Format


Those following the recent Federal Reserve Board announcement may want to know more about the ISO 20022 Crypto List circulating today.




investorplace.com


----------



## ajenuz (5 Jul 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> ISO 20022 Crypto List
> Among the key cryptocurrencies various experts have noted are compliant with the ISO 20022 update are the following:
> 
> Ripple (CCC:XRP-USD)
> ...



Ahí faltan QNT y HBAR.


----------



## kynes (6 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Ahí faltan QNT y HBAR.



Ahí las llevas


----------



## ajenuz (6 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ahí las llevas



Todo parece pasar por QNT...  Ahí es dónde concentro casi todo lo que metí; pero también estoy posicionado en otras 4 ISO 20022.


----------



## kynes (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## zumbito (12 Jul 2022)

Es lo mosqueante, que el personalmente no tenga XRP.


----------



## kynes (12 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Es lo mosqueante, que el personalmente no tenga XRP.



Claro que tiene. Pero sólo unos pocos millones XRP en lugar de los billones que tenía/tiene Jed. Pero a parte está forrado.

El valor de las acciones de Schwartz en 2018 era de unos 90 Millones cuando se publicó el artículo de Forbes. Ripple estaba valorada en 4.7B y el Market Cap de XRP era de 13B. En 2019 ya la valoraban en 10B. Ahora Ripple está por encima de 15B y el Market Cap de XRP en torno a 14B. Hoy todas las criptos han caído y seguirán cayendo, incluida XRP. Pero Ripple , la empresa, no para de crecer en la sombra. Igual no fue tan tonto. De todas formas estamos hablando de un tipo austero , no es el típico que va alardeando de lo que tiene o deja de tener.


----------



## nicoburza (12 Jul 2022)

No entiendo eso de Jed, alguien me explica?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Jul 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> No entiendo eso de Jed, alguien me explica?



Un gilipollas al que echaron de Ripple y al que dieron billones de XRPs y que los iba vendiendo según XRP iba subiendo para hundir la cotización.

A la vez, es el fundador de Stellar (XLM).


----------



## Scarjetas (13 Jul 2022)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> A través de obstáculos, acusaciones...etc? ¿O puro humo?
> 
> Veo que varias empresas tochas de pagos transfronterizos (Tranglo, Novatti) han anunciado en sus Twitters que se asocian con Ripple...justo cuando parece que el juicio con la SEC se les pone de cara.
> 
> ¿Seguirá subiendo a este ritmo? ¿ Respecto a la capitalización del mercado, pasará de la 7 posición a la 3 como tenía hace un año ?



Invierte








Brote verde: - CRYPTORUMASA.COM la crypto del langosto


White papper...... LOGO SPECIFICATIONS, o como se diga en inglés. Max Supply: infinito, pero para colocarla en exchanges 30.000.000 Contrato: 0xc4c48agrazieeeeeeANTONIO4fb74a8ca2d475bc18dcf7efAIZERIC092f57a58gobiernodimision Próximos lanzamientos -RUMASASWAP. -QUETEPEGOLESHE QTPL-crypto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## zumbito (15 Jul 2022)

Algo tendra, pero eligio acciones por encima de XRP...


kynes dijo:


> Claro que tiene. Pero sólo unos pocos millones XRP en lugar de los billones que tenía/tiene Jed. Pero a parte está forrado.
> 
> El valor de las acciones de Schwartz en 2018 era de unos 90 Millones cuando se publicó el artículo de Forbes. Ripple estaba valorada en 4.7B y el Market Cap de XRP era de 13B. En 2019 ya la valoraban en 10B. Ahora Ripple está por encima de 15B y el Market Cap de XRP en torno a 14B. Hoy todas las criptos han caído y seguirán cayendo, incluida XRP. Pero Ripple , la empresa, no para de crecer en la sombra. Igual no fue tan tonto. De todas formas estamos hablando de un tipo austero , no es el típico que va alardeando de lo que tiene o deja de tener.


----------



## mariano2004 (15 Jul 2022)

https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/government-economy/us-senate-confirms-biden-nominee-michael-barr-to-federal-reserve


----------



## kynes (15 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Algo tendra, pero eligio acciones por encima de XRP...



Si, Schwartz solo tiene algunos millones de XRP. 








Ripple CTO Reveals How Much XRP He Owns | UseTheBitcoin


David Schwartz, Ripple CTO, has revealed how much XRP he has. This is not the first time that Mr. Schwartz reveals information.




usethebitcoin.com


----------



## TunnelBear (16 Jul 2022)

Ripple será la moneda mundial a partir del año que viene sino este año
Buscad en Twitter" XRP gematria ", está profetizado por los cabalistas, hay muchos mensajes ocultos decodificados por estos genios
Yo paso de invertir porque nunca me han gustado el dinero que no sea físico , pero si tuviera que hacerlo lo meteria todo a XRP ,sin dudarlo , hay muchas evidencias de que lo va a petar, pasar todos los Bitcoin a XRP , la mejor decisión que puede tomar un humano en este momento


----------



## elKaiser (16 Jul 2022)

TunnelBear dijo:


> Ripple será la moneda mundial a partir del año que viene sino este año
> Buscad en Twitter" XRP gematria ", está profetizado por los cabalistas, hay muchos mensajes ocultos decodificados por estos genios
> Yo paso de invertir porque nunca me han gustado el dinero que no sea físico , pero si tuviera que hacerlo lo meteria todo a XRP ,sin dudarlo , hay muchas evidencias de que lo va a petar, pasar todos los Bitcoin a XRP , la mejor decisión que puede tomar un humano en este momento



Que buena persona eres; pudiéndote hacer inmensamente rico, resulta que no inviertes, pero vienes aquí a contarlo.


----------



## TunnelBear (16 Jul 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Que buena persona eres; pudiéndote hacer inmensamente rico, resulta que no inviertes, pero vienes aquí a contarlo.



el dinero ya no me sirve de nada por mi enfermedad
Insisto meteros en Twitter , buscad lo que os digo palabras clave" XRP gematria" y os va a salir mucha información
No es ninguna estafa ,Puedes comprobarlo con tu propia inteligencia, hacer tu mismo los cálculos si crees que los twiteros buscan manipularte , la información es bastante coherente y convincente


----------



## elKaiser (16 Jul 2022)

TunnelBear dijo:


> el dinero ya no me sirve de nada por mi enfermedad
> Insisto meteros en Twitter , buscad lo que os digo palabras clave" XRP gematria" y os va a salir mucha información
> No es ninguna estafa ,Puedes comprobarlo con tu propia inteligencia, hacer tu mismo los cálculos si crees que los twiteros buscan manipularte , la información es bastante coherente y convincente



Siento lo de tu enfermedad, pero precisamente por eso necesitas más dinero que una persona sana y no debieras desaprovechar esta ocasión.

Lo echaré un vistazo.


----------



## TunnelBear (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## kynes (16 Jul 2022)

TunnelBear dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1125148
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125149
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125150
> ...



Todo eso de la gematria , riddlers, los Simpsons y tal está muy entretenido pero no debe ser el único aspecto al tener en cuenta para invertir , ni en xrp ni en ninguna otra. Al fin y al cabo lo que puede suponer un buen retorno de la inversión de una u otra crypto es su utilidad. XRP comienza a tener utilidad porque su Ledger XRPL y la red privada Ripplenet están trayendo muchas funciones a la banca , empresas , gobiernos etc. Está creciendo mucho como empresa y eso supone que XRP sobrevivirá y debe aumentar su precio con respecto al USD.

Pero no es la única ni va a ser la moneda mundial. Dudo que haya una moneda mundial única. Las monedas mundiales serán las CBDCs , los bancos centrales no van a ceder su autonomía. Parece que XRP se usaría principalmente pagos transfronterizos de grandes Bancos y BC, y podría valorarse como una "cesta" de esas monedas de BC. Otras tendrían otra utilidad , XLM para micropagos , más orientado a retail. XDC para organizaciones grandes ,.... IOTA para micropagos de IOT , QNT como capa de interoperabilidad conectando todo, ... Bitcoin y Ethereum como objetos de coleccionismo???


----------



## ajenuz (16 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Todo eso de la gematria , riddlers, los Simpsons y tal está muy entretenido pero no debe ser el único aspecto al tener en cuenta para invertir , ni en xrp ni en ninguna otra. Al fin y al cabo lo que puede suponer un buen retorno de la inversión de una u otra crypto es su utilidad. XRP comienza a tener utilidad porque su Ledger XRPL y la red privada Ripplenet están trayendo muchas funciones a la banca , empresas , gobiernos etc. Está creciendo mucho como empresa y eso supone que XRP sobrevivirá y debe aumentar su precio con respecto al USD.
> 
> Pero no es la única ni va a ser la moneda mundial. Dudo que haya una moneda mundial única. Las monedas mundiales serán las CBDCs , los bancos centrales no van a ceder su autonomía. Parece que XRP se usaría principalmente pagos transfronterizos de grandes Bancos y BC, y podría valorarse como una "cesta" de esas monedas de BC. Otras tendrían otra utilidad , XLM para micropagos , más orientado a retail. XDC para organizaciones grandes ,.... IOTA para micropagos de IOT , QNT como capa de interoperabilidad conectando todo, ... Bitcoin y Ethereum como objetos de coleccionismo???



Como siempre muy certera y buena la información que brindas. Yo, por mediación de un amigo que vive en USA, me embarqué hace apenas un mes en este mundo y tengo depositadas todas mis ilusiones y esperanzas en esas monedas quemencionas. Todas ellas tienen un proyecto detrás y utilidad como bien dices; amén de acogerse al ISO 20022 y estar dentro de la regularización que se nos viene encima.

Por lo que he podido investigar por mi cuenta, van a estar dentro del juego cuando todo explote a lo grande; que lo hará.
*
... Bitcoin y Ethereum como objetos de coleccionismo???  


*


----------



## Johnny Bravo (17 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Todo eso de la gematria , riddlers, los Simpsons y tal está muy entretenido pero no debe ser el único aspecto al tener en cuenta para invertir , ni en xrp ni en ninguna otra. Al fin y al cabo lo que puede suponer un buen retorno de la inversión de una u otra crypto es su utilidad. XRP comienza a tener utilidad porque su Ledger XRPL y la red privada Ripplenet están trayendo muchas funciones a la banca , empresas , gobiernos etc. Está creciendo mucho como empresa y eso supone que XRP sobrevivirá y debe aumentar su precio con respecto al USD.
> 
> Pero no es la única ni va a ser la moneda mundial. Dudo que haya una moneda mundial única. Las monedas mundiales serán las CBDCs , los bancos centrales no van a ceder su autonomía. Parece que XRP se usaría principalmente pagos transfronterizos de grandes Bancos y BC, y podría valorarse como una "cesta" de esas monedas de BC. Otras tendrían otra utilidad , XLM para micropagos , más orientado a retail. XDC para organizaciones grandes ,.... IOTA para micropagos de IOT , QNT como capa de interoperabilidad conectando todo, ... Bitcoin y Ethereum como objetos de coleccionismo???



Mi previsión. Cada Banco Central tendrá su CBDC por lo que se comenta, no van a a ceder ese poder. XRP será moneda puente entre las CBDCs y estará respaldada por algo ya sean materias primas, una bolsa de monedas o energía. Como un patrón oro.

No veo XML para micropagos pues ya estarán las CBDCs y deberían ser capaces de hacerlo. XML podrá estar para ciertos países donde no puedan tener su propia CBDC y XRP les sea muy caro. Como una moneda de segunda. IOTA, QNT y XDC dependerá de la tecnología que tenga cada país con su CBDC. Si hacen un copia y pega de XRP pero sin el límite de cantidad y otras características pues no lo veo ya que en el XRPL puedes hacer muchas cosas.


----------



## ajenuz (17 Jul 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Mi previsión. Cada Banco Central tendrá su CBDC por lo que se comenta, no van a a ceder ese poder. XRP será moneda puente entre las CBDCs y estará respaldada por algo ya sean materias primas, una bolsa de monedas o energía. Como un patrón oro.
> 
> No veo XML para micropagos pues ya estarán las CBDCs y deberían ser capaces de hacerlo. XML podrá estar para ciertos países donde no puedan tener su propia CBDC y XRP les sea muy caro. Como una moneda de segunda. IOTA, QNT y XDC dependerá de la tecnología que tenga cada país con su CBDC. Si hacen un copia y pega de XRP pero sin el límite de cantidad y otras características pues no lo veo ya que en el XRPL puedes hacer muchas cosas.




Pero en interoperabilidad yo creo que el OverLedger de Quant va un paso más allá, ¿no?

No sé, estoy muy verde en esto y os leo muy atentamente. Gracias.

Os dejo un hilo de twitter que aborda las diferencias entre ambas tecnologías:





A ver qué opináis. Yo es que a QNT le veo un potencial descomunal.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (17 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Pero en interoperabilidad yo creo que el OverLedger de Quant va un paso más allá, ¿no?
> 
> No sé, estoy muy verde en esto y os leo muy atentamente. Gracias.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices es cierto. Yo lo que me cuesta ver es que el caso de uso se vaya a aplicar. Si hay un necesidad real detras.


----------



## zumbito (17 Jul 2022)

Yo de Quant no tengo mucha idea, pero realmente puede hacer todo eso que dice? Ripple lo veo mas realista.


----------



## ajenuz (17 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Yo de Quant no tengo mucha idea, pero realmente puede hacer todo eso que dice? Ripple lo veo mas realista.







Yo no lo sé, no tengo conocimientos, pero se presume que sí, que tiene ese potencial de actuación: Eso, y que el supply es de sólo 12M de tokens...


----------



## zumbito (17 Jul 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126566
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no lo sé, no tengo conocimientos, pero se presume que sí, que tiene ese potencial de actuación: Eso, y que el supply es de sólo 12M de tokens...




No se, lo veo muy bonito decir, yo lo puedo hacer todo y justificarlo con un grafico. A dia de hoy hace algo? ODL si que esta funcionando.


----------



## ajenuz (17 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> No se, lo veo muy bonito decir, yo lo puedo hacer todo y justificarlo con un grafico. A dia de hoy hace algo? ODL si que esta funcionando.



Dale tiempo, hombre.


----------



## TunnelBear (17 Jul 2022)

Holdead ripple en 2022 y en 2030 serás feliz


----------



## Johnny Bravo (18 Jul 2022)

TunnelBear dijo:


> Holdead ripple en 2022 y en 2030 serás feliz



Pero no tendremos nada


----------



## kynes (18 Jul 2022)

_Ripple celebrando que los Xrps de Jed ya están todoa vendidos The Stand is Finally Out of Tacos | Ripple_

Y como quien no quiere la cosa dejan caer esta perlita... 3 de los desarrolladores del XRPL antes de 2012 escribieron código de Bitcoin. De David Schwartz ya leí algo hace tiempo pero decían que sus contribuciones habian desaparecido del Git. Si esta gente no fue Satoshi Nakamoto, tuvieron poco más de dos años para conocer Bitcoin, estudiarlo, contribuir al código y decidir que BTC no era hiper-eficiente para transferencia de valor, ni rápido , ni escalable. Interesante historia la del vínculo invisible entre Bitcoin y XRPL.

Y esto me genera aun más dudas sobre el por qué Schwartz, co-creador de XRPL, no fue cofundador de Ripple y tampoco recibió billones de XRP. 


_ Brief History of the XRP Ledger..._

In *2011, three engineers who previously wrote code for the Bitcoin blockchain—*David Schwartz, Jed McCaleb and Arthur Britto—  began to develop the XRP Ledger with the goal to create a *blockchain more suited *for hyper-efficient movement of value, and focused on transaction speed and scalability. ...


----------



## Johnny Bravo (18 Jul 2022)

https://rich-list.info/



Para revisar el estado del XRPL.


----------



## zumbito (18 Jul 2022)

Me alegro que ya sea un hecho. Me habia asustado con lo que decianq ue se guardaba 5millones...

Habia mucha gente programando para bitcoin, no es lo mismo que disenyar bitcoin. En varrias entrevistas Schwarz lo explica, como hacia proyectillos, aprendia sobre bitcoin y le pagaban en bitcoin 1000 o 2000 dolares, al final con eso pago su casa. Nada de creador de BTC.

Respecto a lo de los billones de XRP, de acuerdo. En algun mensaje el ha explicado que prefirio acciones de Ripple, pero por que no los dos?


----------



## kynes (18 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Algo tendra, pero eligio acciones por encima de XRP...



Dice que necesitaba el sueldo, cash en lugar de tokens, en ese momento... No se pero a mí esto cada vez me cuadra menos


----------



## zumbito (18 Jul 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> https://rich-list.info/
> 
> 
> 
> Para revisar el estado del XRPL.



Me encantan estas mierdas.


----------



## kynes (18 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Me alegro que ya sea un hecho. Me habia asustado con lo que decianq ue se guardaba 5millones...
> 
> *Habia mucha gente programando para bitcoin, no es lo mismo que disenyar bitcoin.* En varrias entrevistas Schwarz lo explica, como hacia *proyectillos*, aprendia sobre bitcoin y le pagaban en bitcoin 1000 o 2000 dolares, al final con eso pago su casa. Nada de creador de BTC.
> 
> Respecto a lo de los billones de XRP, de acuerdo. En algun mensaje el ha explicado que prefirio acciones de Ripple, pero por que no los dos?











Ripple CTO Says He Optimized Bitcoin Code in 2011


Ripple CTO David Schwartz admits that he optimized the Bitcoin code 10 years ago




u.today





David estaba optimizando el código de Bitcoin para minería en 2011. Ni dos años después del lanzamiento. No se dedicaba a proyectillos, venía de haber trabajado para las agencias de seguridad nacional CNN y NSA.

Estos 3 personajes estaban metidos en el meollo desde al menos 2010, diseñando e implementando una red y ledger que mejoraría el diseño e implementación de Satoshi Nakamoto. Y todo eso, cuando aún apenas 64 gatos minaban BTC sabiendo lo que hacían New Research Unearths Insights Into Satoshi and Bitcoin’s Early Days


----------



## mariano2004 (19 Jul 2022)

A que te refieres con que cada vez te cuadra menos?



kynes dijo:


> Dice que necesitaba el sueldo, cash en lugar de tokens, en ese momento... No se pero a mí esto cada vez me cuadra menos


----------



## kynes (19 Jul 2022)

mariano2004 dijo:


> A que te refieres con que cada vez te cuadra menos?



Pues que DS ha demostrado no ser un genio para los negocios , a diferencia de Jed y Britto (que al menos pilló unos Billones de XRPs aunque en teoría están sin tocar). ¿Por qué DS se quedó fuera del reparto mientras Jed, Larsen y Britto se repartían más de 20B XRPs? Algo no me cuadra ¿Es que DS a pesar de ser fundador cobraba de otro lado (agencias nacionales)?


----------



## Lomo Plateado (20 Jul 2022)

Acaban de proclamar que xrp en una security??









U.S. Congressman Says XRP is a Security


Ripple's Stuart Alderoty pushed back against Sherman's claims since the court is yet to make such a determination




u.today













U.S. Rep Calls XRP "Illegal Security" And Wants SEC To Go After XRP


During a house subcommittee oversight hearing today which looked into the SEC's role in crypto, subcommittee chair Brad Sherman asks why The Securities




coingape.com






Según ripple dicen que no.....









Ripple's General Counsel: No Country, Including the US, Has Determined XRP to be a Security - Ethereum World News


Ripple's General Counsel, Stuart Alderoty, has highlighted that no country in the world, including the United States, has determined that the digital asset




en.ethereumworldnews.com


----------



## kynes (20 Jul 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Ya, pero sería más cómodo ir a un cajero, sacar 600 euros sin más y arreando.





Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Acaban de proclamar que xrp en una security??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, parece que siguen envenenando el caso contra Ripple con comentarios personales etc . No hay nadie en firme aún.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (20 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No, parece que siguen envenenando el caso contra Ripple con comentarios personales etc . No hay nadie en firme aún.



De ser así , son puntos que gana ripple. si intentan difamar es por algo . además tiene a muchos bancos gordos mencionando ripple en sus propias paginas oficiales.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (20 Jul 2022)

El caso parece que lo tiene Ripple ganado y mas despues de las declaraciones del tio del turnante


----------



## zumbito (21 Jul 2022)

No hay que menospreciar la corrupcion en el mundo. Igual esta destinada a fallar porque los que mandan han apostado a otro caballo y asi lo quieren...


----------



## zumbito (24 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta, alguien lleva los airdrops al dia? Desde el de Solo no he oido nada de airdrops.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Jul 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien lleva los airdrops al dia? Desde el de Solo no he oido nada de airdrops.



Aun estoy esperando los putos Flares


----------



## zumbito (24 Jul 2022)

Yo no llegue a ese creo, pero parece que el tema de airdrops esta un poco parado.


----------



## elKaiser (24 Jul 2022)

¿Y si la cryto elegida fuese QUANT?


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> ¿Y si la cryto elegida fuese QUANT?


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

Hasta ahora, y por lo que parece, y/o yo entiendo, -y yo sé muy poco de esto- XRP sería la moneda puente -cesta- entre las CBDC's de los distintos bancos centrales. Todas estas CBDC's, con su respectiva cadena de bloque. Pero para que esas cadenas de bloque puedan conectar entre sí y llevar a cabo las transacciones necesitan el Overledger de Quant. Quant es el OS de las blockchains.

XRP necesita a QNT

¿Voy mal o bien encaminado?


----------



## ajenuz (24 Jul 2022)

Cryptocurrency, NFT Gaming, Bitcoin and Blockchain News


CyberBump is your favorite website for cryptocurrency and blockchain news and reviews. Read the latest articles on the latest projects.




cyberbump-net.translate.goog


----------



## Johnny Bravo (4 Sep 2022)

Según archive.org (https://web.archive.org/web/20220313001504/https://rich-list.info/) el 13 de marzo de 2022 había 53,884,524,405 XRP en circulación según https://rich-list.info/.
Hoy 4 de septiembre de 2022 hay 55,383,143,134 según la misma web.

En algo menos de 6 meses hay unos 1,500,000,000 XRP más. Están entrando más de 250 millones de XRP por mes. Esto se está acelerando.

Está yendo a más del doble a lo que se reportaba en xrp_escrow_statistics


----------



## kynes (5 Sep 2022)

Está


Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Según archive.org (https://web.archive.org/web/20220313001504/https://rich-list.info/) el 13 de marzo de 2022 había 53,884,524,405 XRP en circulación según https://rich-list.info/.
> Hoy 4 de septiembre de 2022 hay 55,383,143,134 según la misma web.
> 
> En algo menos de 6 meses hay unos 1,500,000,000 XRP más. Están entrando más de 250 millones de XRP por mes. Esto se está acelerando.
> ...



Hay bastante movimiento pero no tiene que ser algo inusual como dan a entender en este tipo de noticias








Ripple Shovels 100 Million XRP to Unknown Wallet After Selling 30 Million One Day Earlier


Fintech giant Ripple has shifted a staggering amount of XRP to an anonymous wallet




u.today





Puede ser Ripple liberando el escrow mensual y efecto de la implantación, que es cada vez más patente y visible. Sandbox dicen... 









Central Bank Digital Currency (CBDC) Solution | Ripple


Learn about Ripple’s complete Central Bank Digital Currency (CBDC) platform for minting, managing, transacting and destroying CBDCs.




ripple.com


----------



## Johnny Bravo (5 Sep 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Está
> 
> Hay bastante movimiento pero no tiene que ser algo inusual como dan a entender en este tipo de noticias
> 
> ...



Al final es más líquido que se distribuye más o al menos que sale de las manos de Ripple. Eso implica más adopción y sea el motivo que sea, es bueno.

.


----------



## zumbito (5 Sep 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Según archive.org (https://web.archive.org/web/20220313001504/https://rich-list.info/) el 13 de marzo de 2022 había 53,884,524,405 XRP en circulación según https://rich-list.info/.
> Hoy 4 de septiembre de 2022 hay 55,383,143,134 según la misma web.
> 
> En algo menos de 6 meses hay unos 1,500,000,000 XRP más. Están entrando más de 250 millones de XRP por mes. Esto se está acelerando.
> ...



Todo depende de que fuente te creas...


----------



## kynes (18 Sep 2022)

Subida mínima y los influencers montándose películas. Paciencia


----------



## soldadodedios (18 Sep 2022)

Por qué pasa esto?


----------



## ajenuz (18 Sep 2022)

soldadodedios dijo:


> Por qué pasa esto?



Pudiera ser que el clima de cara a la resolución del conflicto Ripple/SEC sea de cierto optimismo en la comunidad XRP. Aunque sólo fuese porque el final se acerca. Esta semana ambas partes presentaron sus alegatos finales y el veredicto se espera antes de finalizar este año.

Aunque también se habla de acuerdo en ciernes... No sé, veremos que se cuece con todo este tema y la madriguera -centralizada- del conejo de Alicia.


----------



## DCD (18 Sep 2022)

Todo lo que se mueva contra la dominancia del Tether me da mala espina. Ni con un palo


----------



## agroman (18 Sep 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Todo lo que se mueva contra la dominancia del Tether me da mala espina. Ni con un palo



Cual es el razonamiento ?


----------



## DCD (18 Sep 2022)

agroman dijo:


> Cual es el razonamiento ?



El usdd.d es el ratio entre la capitalización de criptos y la cantidad de USDT en circulación. Si sube bajan las criptos y viceversa. El 99% de las veces sigue esa lógica entre las Top10.


----------



## nicoburza (20 Sep 2022)

Novedades con el caso?? leí algo de un pedido de juicio sumario. A quién siguen para estar al día? En tuiter hay muchísimo humo.


----------



## kynes (20 Sep 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Novedades con el caso?? leí algo de un pedido de juicio sumario. A quién siguen para estar al día? En tuiter hay muchísimo humo.



No lo sigo mucho pero con estos dos twitteros puedes estar informado de sobra. No se va a saber nada antes de 2023.



https://mobile.twitter.com/attorneyjeremy1


----------



## zumbito (20 Sep 2022)

Me cago en la puta y en los 0,2 que se escapan...


----------



## Johnny Bravo (20 Sep 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Me cago en la puta y en los 0,2 que se escapan...



Yo creo que habrá otra bajada cuando en unos días haya batacazo de BTC. No veo que haya habido decoupling


----------



## kynes (20 Sep 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Yo creo que habrá otra bajada cuando en unos días haya batacazo de BTC. No veo que haya habido decoupling



Puede. La corrección podría estar lejos de acabar aún y uno de los posibles escenarios es la revisita a los .45-50 antes de más bajada, 

Aún no tiene razón el desacople de BTC. Simplemente están en fases distintas del ciclo.

A lo mejor las últimas noticias de juicio están impulsando un poco


----------



## Profesor Bastiani (22 Sep 2022)

A mi me da que XRP va a pegar un subidón del copón. Es hora de comprar, luego todo serán lamentos.


----------



## zumbito (22 Sep 2022)

Que no que baja a 0.15


----------



## nicoburza (22 Sep 2022)

Tremenda subida en la ultima semana, cuando el mercado en general viene cayendo. Tambien veo que subieron fuerte XLM y ALGO, entre otras. Tendrá que ver con lo de ISO 20022?? 
Es cierto que hay rumores de reenlistamiento en coinbase pronto?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Sep 2022)

Va a volver a bajar a los 0,42 y si bitcoin cae volvera dependiendo de la caida a los 0,35 o 0,32.


----------



## Davistt (23 Sep 2022)

Si sube a 1, compro burbuja


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Va a volver a bajar a los 0,42 y si bitcoin cae volvera dependiendo de la caida a los 0,35 o 0,32.



es muy posible lo que dices.
aunque si aguanta por encima de 0,4851 lo mismo más gente pica y sigue subiendo y subiendo... 
por precio va mucho a su bola y ya pasó hace un tiempo que después del subidón de xrp vino el guano general


----------



## Frysby (23 Sep 2022)

Se ha parado en el techo de 0,50 a ver si lo rompe porque lleva toda la semana con ganas de subir


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Sep 2022)

Que monedero de estos tipo pen creeis que es el mejor para XRP ?

Siempre los miro y al final no los compro.

Todo lo que tengo esta distribuido por exchanges y en un monedero que me descargue al movil hace ya un par de años.

Tengo algo de XRP incluso en coinbase aunque no se pueda vender alli mismo deje algo guardado.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Sep 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Se ha parado en el techo de 0,50 a ver si lo rompe porque lleva toda la semana con ganas de subir



Subiendo...


----------



## Profesor Bastiani (23 Sep 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Que no que baja a 0.15



De momento subida de 10 céntimos en un solo día. Comprad que luego no digáis que os lo advertí.


----------



## Profesor Bastiani (23 Sep 2022)

A 0,5242 Sigo avisando


----------



## Ordel (23 Sep 2022)

Profesor Bastiani dijo:


> A 0,5242 Sigo avisando



cuantos tienes?


----------



## derepen (23 Sep 2022)

Profesor Bastiani dijo:


> De momento subida de 10 céntimos en un solo día. Comprad que luego no digáis que os lo advertí.



¿Hasta donde crees que puede llegar?


----------



## kynes (23 Sep 2022)

Yo me pregunto, más que el cuánto el cuándo. 

Sigo esperando suelo y deseando cielo. 

Cualquier cosa será bien recibida.


----------



## Profesor Bastiani (23 Sep 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Hasta donde crees que puede llegar?



Las filtraciones sobre el curso del juicio apuntan a que la cosa va muy bien para Rippler. Pienso que a corto plazo podemos llegar a los ochenta o noventa céntimos. Desde mi punto de vista, en estos momentos se trataría de comprar y vender rápido por si las moscas a falta de nuevas informaciones, pero los que hemos comprado a cuarenta céntimos ya podemos cosechar. En estos caso me dejo llevar más por la intuición que por la lógica.


----------



## Profesor Bastiani (23 Sep 2022)

No voy a cosechar, gane o pierda he decidido echarle paciencia a las criptos


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Sep 2022)

que pasa? que los bancos se tiran a los que conocen quiza?


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2022)

Pasa que alguien compró 500 millones de dólares de golpe en el mercado secundario y eso hizo mover el precio. 









Ripple Price Soars Nearly 10% After Unknown Whale Purchased $500 Million Worth of XRP


XRP price is rallying while the value of top 10 cryptos plummet. Ripple (XRP) has surprised many investors over the last 24 hours as the asset class records the largest gains among the top 10 cryptocurrencies by market capitalization. XRP is up 8% in the last 24 hours after it was reported that...




thecryptobasic.com





Compró a 0.324. Antes de que llegue a 0.60 todos fuera, porque ese que compró, venderá.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2022)

Profesor Bastiani dijo:


> Las filtraciones sobre el curso del juicio apuntan a que la cosa va muy bien para Rippler. Pienso que a corto plazo podemos llegar a los ochenta o noventa céntimos. Desde mi punto de vista, en estos momentos se trataría de comprar y vender rápido por si las moscas a falta de nuevas informaciones, pero los que hemos comprado a cuarenta céntimos ya podemos cosechar. En estos caso me dejo llevar más por la intuición que por la lógica.



El juicio es un teatro. Va bien si el guión dice que va bien, no lo olvides. Yo no vendo nada, no me fío de comprarlo luego peor. Tengo muchos, comprados a un average en torno a los 0.8 y no lo muevo hasta que no vera dinero en serio.


----------



## kynes (24 Sep 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> que pasa? que los bancos se tiran a los que conocen quiza?



El dinero institucional no ha llegado a XRP aún. 

"La SEC" se encargó de tirarla del número 2 marketcap para contener la onda 1. 


Estan dadon tiempo a terminar implementacion propia y de proyectos vinculados ,pilotos y expansión global.

Ese dinero comenzará a entrar en onda 3 , después de la gran caída de todos los mercados. Diría que para que el dinero institucional ponga sus cartas sobre la mesa quedan unos años, pero no me fío , puede empezar en cualquier momento.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2022)

kynes dijo:


> El dinero institucional no ha llegado a XRP aún.
> 
> "La SEC" se encargó de tirarla del número 2 marketcap para contener la onda 1.
> 
> ...



Esa es mi idea, no se mueve la cosa por fechas, como algunos piensan, sino por hitos. 

Una crisis bancaria de cojones, con una falta de liquidez como la que se está preparando puede adelantar las cosas mucho. Muchísimo, de hecho, hasta hacerlas inmediatas. Creo que todo está listo, solo esperando el momento en que haga falta. Acontecimiento - problema - solución. Quiebra - falta de liquidez - DEFI con ODL (Finanzas descentralizadas con liquidez a demanda). Paso previo a las CBDC y con ellas, GoDirect y BlackRock al frente.






Time for policy to go direct | BlackRock


A decisive, pre-emptive and coordinated policy response to the coronavirus shock is needed to avoid persistent economic damage – and the end of the cycle.




www.blackrock.com





Credit Suisse está quebrado, Deustche Bank probablemente también. Si algún banco americano se va al carajo, que no es imposible, ya tenemos la tormenta perfecta. No hay liquidez y con la inflación a más del 10% a ver quién es el guapo que pone la impresora a tope. La solución es crear liquidez a demanda, suprimir los inmovilizados bancarios en cuentas nostro/vostro, etc. Lo que Ripple hace, vamos.


----------



## zumbito (24 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esa es mi idea, no se mueve la cosa por fechas, como algunos piensan, sino por hitos.
> 
> Una crisis bancaria de cojones, con una falta de liquidez como la que se está preparando puede adelantar las cosas mucho. Muchísimo, de hecho, hasta hacerlas inmediatas. Creo que todo está listo, solo esperando el momento en que haga falta. Acontecimiento - problema - solución. Quiebra - falta de liquidez - DEFI con ODL (Finanzas descentralizadas con liquidez a demanda). Paso previo a las CBDC y con ellas, GoDirect y BlackRock al frente.
> 
> ...



Como la liquidez a demanda soluciona el problema?


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Antes de que llegue a 0.60 todos fuera, porque ese que compró, venderá.



Y no puede ser un banco de uk, o europeo, usuario de ripple, que explora como protegerse del desplome de euro y libra?


----------



## kynes (24 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Compró a 0.324. Antes de que llegue a 0.60 todos fuera, porque ese que compró, venderá.



Exacto. Estuve muy tentado de apostar a la salida en .55 y parece que se va algo más arriba Ahora me estoy pensando sacar algo entre .58-.63. Si baja de le puede hacer fácilmente un 2.5x , si sube no serán los XRPs más "caros" que compré.
Hablo de jugar una pequeña cantidad y riesgo moderado. 

No es consejo de nada solo pienso en voz alta para no aburrirme mucho este invierno.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Y no puede ser un banco de uk, o europeo, usuario de ripple, que explora como protegerse del desplome de euro y libra?



Compraría a Ripple, no en el secundario.


----------



## zumbito (24 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Reduciendo los inmovilizados en nostro/vostro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso no soluciona nada, solo tiene mas moneda en circulacion, casi como imprimir mas no? Aun no fuese lo mismo, lo unico que haria no seria aplazar el problema? El sistema seguiria siendo le mismo, reservas fraccionales etc.


----------



## MDosena (24 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Pasa que alguien compró 500 millones de dólares de golpe en el mercado secundario y eso hizo mover el precio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también compré a 0.339, pero sólo 500 euros


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Sep 2022)

MDosena dijo:


> Yo también compré a 0.339, pero sólo 500 euros



Yo compre 1200 pero queria pillar mas cuando bajara, no dio tiempo.

Cabrones......

A cuanto se iria esto si el de los 500 millones vende ?


----------



## zumbito (25 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El banco te presta un dinero que no tiene. Nos pongamos como nos pongamos, el origen de la crisis monetaria en la que estamos es ese. Yo te dejo un dinero que no tengo, pero tú, de lo que cobras cada mes, me das la tercera parte para amortizar una hipoteca que, aunque se constituyó sobre dinero ficticio, a la hora de devolverlo, el dinero vaya que si es real.
> 
> Con todo y con eso, los bancos son capaces de perder dinero. Imagínate que un pescadero hace como que te da un kilo de sardinas, realmente están pintadas en un papel y tú le das los tres euros. Pues ese pescadero dice que pierde pasta con la pescadería. Acojonante, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Si bueno, todo eso es cierto, pero XRP eso es solo aplazar el problema, no una solucion. Es cierto que es un gran punto a favor de Ripple, pero no soluciona nada, ni supone un cambio de sistema. Pero bueno aqui sigo esperando a que bajo para cargar...


----------



## zumbito (25 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si en dos o tres dias no baja tendrás que jugártela a que todo pete.
> 
> Y "la solución no es el Ripple ledger y XRP" es una afirmación a la que yo no me atrevo. Con lo que viene en las CBDC sí es la solución. Otra cosa es que no nos guste, pero no parece que nos vayan a preguntar. XRP es parte del nuevo sistema, que incluye más cosas, todas malas.
> 
> ...



Lo de que no se pueda ahorrar, es ya de peli de hollywood. A ver como vamos a tener casas, coches, iphones etc. Suena a comunismo del futuro, y ganar solo para comida.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Sep 2022)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No tendrás nada. Lo de ser feliz ya...



Seras obligado a decir que eres feliz


----------



## agroman (26 Sep 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Seras obligado a decir que eres feliz



Pagarás para obligarte a decir que eres feliz


----------



## kynes (26 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En CBDC no se podrá ahorrar. Imagino que lo sabíais.



Nos vienen preparando desde hace tiempo. Nose dive, cuando se acabe (o quieran que se acabe) se acabó. Estas fuera. Finito.


----------



## sociedadponzi (26 Sep 2022)

XRP hits 13-month high versus Bitcoin with 35% daily surge — But is a correction inevitable?


XRP's price rally comes on the heels of a potential lawsuit win for Ripple versus SEC.




cointelegraph.com





_*The big price leaps in the XRP market started* appearing after Ripple and SEC filed motions for a summary judgment with the court on Sept. 12 regarding their ongoing legal battle over allegations that Ripple committed securities fraud._​​_In other words, *Ripple and SEC agreed that the court should use the available evidence to reach a verdict on whether the blockchain firm illegally raised funds by selling XRP by December 2022, and thus avoid a trial. *_​​_XRP's price has boomed approximately 75% and 60% versus Bitcoin and the dollar, respectively, since Ripple's court filing, *fueled by optimism of a possible win for Ripple.*_​


----------



## zumbito (26 Sep 2022)

Dudo mucho que lleguemos a esos extremos. si no puedes ahorrar, no puedes tener cosas en propiedad es comunismo puro y duro, no creo que nadie acepte eso. Que sea programable no quiere decir que todo el dinero caduque. Es llevarlo todo al extremo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Sep 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Dudo mucho que lleguemos a esos extremos. si no puedes ahorrar, no puedes tener cosas en propiedad es comunismo puro y duro, no creo que nadie acepte eso. Que sea programable no quiere decir que todo el dinero caduque. Es llevarlo todo al extremo.



El plan esta claro, te lo están diciendo a la cara, otra cosa es que te lo quieras creer o que sigas pensando en que tu gobierno esta para ayudarte.

Eso de que nadie lo acepte… creo que hemos visto bastante desde marzo 2020 que pensábamos que seria impensable.

Lo de que el dinero caduque, dejó de ser una teoría de la conspiración desde que se esta PROBANDO en China.


----------



## kynes (26 Sep 2022)

No obstante calma. Estos cambios no ocurren de un día para otro y así los iremos asimilando son mucha resistencia. 

En algunos países nórdicos Europeos ya llevan varios años con el cambio a sistemas cashless que funcionan casi sin dinero fisico e ID digital suministrado por el banco que se usa para todo (parecido a nuestro certificado digital FNMT por lo que tengo entendido). Y parece que nadie se queja. De momento no es esencial para vivir pero sin pasar por eso en esos países casi que no eres persona, no puedes alquilar fácilmente, ni tener un contrato de móvil, ni comprar en tiendas online... Lo que está pasando en esos países no deja de ser una prueba piloto de lo que nos espera.

En España en principio podríamos esperar mucha más resistencia a estos cambios , pero en el momento que vinculen 2 servicios "críticos" a la necesidad de pasar por el aro, el 97% de la gente ni se planteará la resistencia.


----------



## zumbito (26 Sep 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El plan esta claro, te lo están diciendo a la cara, otra cosa es que te lo quieras creer o que sigas pensando en que tu gobierno esta para ayudarte.
> 
> Eso de que nadie lo acepte… creo que hemos visto bastante desde marzo 2020 que pensábamos que seria impensable.
> 
> Lo de que el dinero caduque, dejó de ser una teoría de la conspiración desde que se esta PROBANDO en China.



Que me estan diciendo a la cara? Que el sistema no funciona es un hecho, el resto son todo conjeturas y paranoias. La tonica general en este foro es coger algo repetirlo y ampliarlo. En esa web (que no conozco y no se como de fiable es) dice que las CBDCs se estan probando en China (eso es un hecho), que es dinero programable (puede ser, igual es solo cripto, que puede expirar si asi lo programan (tambien posibilidad, no hecho). De ahi a que esten planeando aplicarlo, o que siquiera lo esten probando en China (dinero que caduca) hay un mundo, y de ahi a que eso se vaya a extender, pues otro. Lo mismo que el sistema de puntuacion social, en el dia a dia no tiene efecto alguna en la poblacion, yo no se para que sirve exactamente, pero he vividomucho tiempo alli, tengo amigos alli, y nadie sabe nada de eso.
Podriamos llevarlo mas al extremo y decir que tiene caducidad de un dia, para obligarte a producir todos los dias, reducir tu capacidad de buscar trabajo o incrementar tu miedo a perderlo. Una cosa es quedarte en casa unos meses por miedo a morir al contagiarte por un virus que se trasnmite por via aerea, otra es renunciar a tu derecho a prosperar economicamente, por no poder ahorrar y estar obligado a trabajar de por vida. Eso no ha funcionado nunca.



kynes dijo:


> No obstante calma. Estos cambios no ocurren de un día para otro y así los iremos asimilando son mucha resistencia.
> 
> En algunos países nórdicos Europeos ya llevan varios años con el cambio a sistemas cashless que funcionan casi sin dinero fisico e ID digital suministrado por el banco que se usa para todo (parecido a nuestro certificado digital FNMT por lo que tengo entendido). Y parece que nadie se queja. De momento no es esencial para vivir pero sin pasar por eso en esos países casi que no eres persona, no puedes alquilar fácilmente, ni tener un contrato de móvil, ni comprar en tiendas online... Lo que está pasando en esos países no deja de ser una prueba piloto de lo que nos espera.
> 
> En España en principio podríamos esperar mucha más resistencia a estos cambios , pero en el momento que vinculen 2 servicios "críticos" a la necesidad de pasar por el aro, el 97% de la gente ni se planteará la resistencia.



Estas confundiendo evolucion con dominacion, el dinero fisico es menos efectivo que el digital en casi todos los aspectos, excepto a la hroa de ocultarlo. Es mas comodo para cualquier persona pagar y recibir pagos con tarjeta o transferecnia que en metalico, y es mas comodo para fiscalizarlo para el estado. Hemos llegado a un punto que todo el mundo tiene trjetas, moviles y TPVs con lo que el dinero fisico esta dejando de tener sentido. La unica cosa que no se puede hacer o no tan bien con el digital es ocultarlo, con lo cual el estado no tiene ningun interesa en mantener el dinero fisico. Independientemente de conspiraciones...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Sep 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Nos vienen preparando desde hace tiempo. Nose dive, cuando se acabe (o quieran que se acabe) se acabó. Estas fuera. Finito.





Una preguntilla, aunque quizas nadie la sepa.

Si quieren poner fechas de caducidad y toda esta historia al dinero.

Como podriamos ser mega ultra millonarios con XRP quien te dice que no le ponen tambien fecha de caducidad a tus XRP y empiezan a bloquear o saquear carteras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> tens, gobernador del BIS sobre las CBDC. Este tío te dice de qué va esta vaina. No es una paranoia. Ojalá lo fuera.




Deberia intentar ocuparse en hacer dieta si quiere ver con sus ojos la mierda que quiere ponernos.


----------



## kynes (26 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En España tenemos el NIF desde hace siglos, y lo único que hay que hacer es vincular la identidad digital al NIF. Con eso, tenemos todos digital id en 24 horas.



El BankId de los noruegos , fineses o suecos va mucho más allá. Es un sistema para identificarte electrónicamente que te válida y emite un banco (o al menos lo gestiona). Con ese eID puedes autenticarse frente a la administración pública, la compañía de internet o para hacer una compra... Va mucho más alla que el simple hecho de tener un NIF con chip que incluya un certificado digital preinstalado. Prácticamente supone que por cojones tienes que usar el eID si quieres estar dentro del sistema.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Sep 2022)

kynes dijo:


> El BankId de los noruegos , fineses o suecos va mucho más allá. Es un sistema para identificarte electrónicamente que te válida y emite un banco (o al menos lo gestiona). Con ese eID puedes autenticarse frente a la administración pública, la compañía de internet o para hacer una compra... Va mucho más alla que el simple hecho de tener un NIF con chip que incluya un certificado digital preinstalado. Prácticamente supone que por cojones tienes que usar el eID si quieres estar dentro del sistema.



Dime algo que puedas hacer sin nif. La única limitación es por ser analógico.


----------



## zumbito (26 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Partes de la base de que hay un problema, que lo hay. Pero que lo han creado para aparecer con la solución. Y la solución es comunismo. Mira la que montaron por cambiarle el nombre a la gripe, ahora con el CO2 y la energía.
> 
> Han sido todo mentiras que están dejando millones de muertos y no crees que el fin es una dictadura total?
> 
> ...



El que son mentiras que han dejado millones de muertos??

Tengo muy clara la diferencia entre dinero digital y una CBDC, Kynes estaba hablando de un sistema cashless en los paiss nordicos como si fuese una herramienta para controlar a la gente, cuand en realidad el dinero fisico ya solo tiene sentido para quien quiere anonimidad, pero es ineficiente en cualqueir aspecto, por lo que desaparecera tarde o temprano, independietemente de las CBDCs. Lo de la programabilidad y llevarlo al extremo de la caducidad del dinero, de no poder ahorrar y demas cosas si que son paranoias o al menos hipotesis basadas en cosas que podrian o no pasar, sin ningun fundamento. Es evidente que los estados tendra mas poder sobre el dinero, pero no creo que ninguna sociedad moderna acepte un sistema donde no puda tener propiedad prvasa/ahorros. Pra mi son paranoias, de todas formasel hilo este es sobre XRP, habia uno de conspiracione donde podeis habalr de esto.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Sep 2022)

Tienes toda la razón. Mis disculpas por intervenir. La próxima vez advertid que hay una única postura oficial y lo demás son paranoias.

No contestes. Ignoro el hilo.

Buenas noches.

Que lo disfrutéis


----------



## zumbito (26 Sep 2022)

No se cuantas posturas oficiales hay o si las hay la verdad, pero convertir conjeturas en realidades y certezas tiene mucho de paranoia. Como poder podria ser, pero no se puede dar por hecho, porque igual no pasa nada de todo eso. Hay todo un espetro entre que el estado sea tu amigo y que quiera convertirte en una hormiga obrera.


----------



## kynes (26 Sep 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Kynes estaba hablando de un sistema cashless en los paiss nordicos como si fuese una herramienta para controlar a la gente,



O me he expresado mal o no me has entendido bien. Seguramente las dos cosas. Las sociedades cashless no implican necesariamente un mayor control de la gente. Tampoco lo supone el uso de un certificado digital o ID bancario. Pero sin ser estos obligatorios el no tenerlos te dificulta, si no te hace directamente imposible, el acceder a ciertos servicios que necesitas para vivir. Los ejemplos nórdicos son un mero piloto y la cosa parece que no va mal.

Lo gordo llega ahora con el "European Digital Identity Wallet" que entra en piloto este último trimestre 2022 o en 2023. Como todo , el eID traerá cosas buenas y malas , pero una de las cosas curiosas que nos trae este EUDIW es el KYC de facto, para todo pago digital. Es decir, en una sociedad cashless, para todo. Tendremos una sola Identidad descentralizada/soberana unida a un "Wallet" . 

Nada de esto es una conspiracion , son proyectos en ejecución de la Comisión Europea 

Voy a atreverme a especular, hasta dentro de unos meses no lo sabremos con certeza, que esa Wallet vinculada a tu "identidad soberana" (tiene guasa) será la que te permita usar tus CBDC del ECB. 

El vínculo de todo esto con XRP es Ripple.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

kynes dijo:


> O me he expresado mal o no me has entendido bien. Seguramente las dos cosas. Las sociedades cashless no implican necesariamente un mayor control de la gente. Tampoco lo supone el uso de un certificado digital o ID bancario. Pero sin ser estos obligatorios el no tenerlos te dificulta, si no te hace directamente imposible, el acceder a ciertos servicios que necesitas para vivir. Los ejemplos nórdicos son un mero piloto y la cosa parece que no va mal.
> 
> Lo gordo llega ahora con el "European Digital Identity Wallet" que entra en piloto este último trimestre 2022 o en 2023. Como todo , el eID traerá cosas buenas y malas , pero una de las cosas curiosas que nos trae este EUDIW es el KYC de facto, para todo pago digital. Es decir, en una sociedad cashless, para todo. Tendremos una sola Identidad descentralizada/soberana unida a un "Wallet" .
> 
> ...



Pero aqui pregunto nuevamente, si todo esto pasa, piensas que dejaran que los que tienen XRP sean multimillonarios o se los quitaran de algun modo.


----------



## kynes (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero aqui pregunto nuevamente, si todo esto pasa, piensas que dejaran que los que tienen XRP sean multimillonarios o se los quitaran de algun modo.



No idea. Nadie te va a poder dar respuesta a eso.

Pienso que no es momento de preocuparse por esas cosas aún. Ni de tener prisas. Me encantaría ver a XRP por encima de $1 muy pronto pero estamos en medio de una crisis bastante grande y todas las previsiones apuntan a que no hemos tocado fondo. Por análisis técnico, a día de hoy, no parecen probables los dos dígitos antes de 2024-2025.

Por otro lado XRP está dormida. Cayó de la posición 2 en marketcap arrastrada por la SEC y si hubiera un cambio radical de acontecimientos quién sabe lo que puede pasar. Para bien o para mal. Hay que esperar y ver cómo se dearrollan las gráficas y todo lo demás.


----------



## elKaiser (27 Sep 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Dudo mucho que lleguemos a esos extremos. si no puedes ahorrar, no puedes tener cosas en propiedad es comunismo puro y duro, no creo que nadie acepte eso. Que sea programable no quiere decir que todo el dinero caduque. Es llevarlo todo al extremo.



Si el dinero no es anónimo e inembargable, no es dinero. 

Llámalo dádiva con permiso condicionado de uso, pero eso no es dinero.


----------



## zumbito (27 Sep 2022)

kynes dijo:


> O me he expresado mal o no me has entendido bien. Seguramente las dos cosas. Las sociedades cashless no implican necesariamente un mayor control de la gente. Tampoco lo supone el uso de un certificado digital o ID bancario. Pero sin ser estos obligatorios el no tenerlos te dificulta, si no te hace directamente imposible, el acceder a ciertos servicios que necesitas para vivir. Los ejemplos nórdicos son un mero piloto y la cosa parece que no va mal.
> 
> Lo gordo llega ahora con el "European Digital Identity Wallet" que entra en piloto este último trimestre 2022 o en 2023. Como todo , el eID traerá cosas buenas y malas , pero una de las cosas curiosas que nos trae este EUDIW es el KYC de facto, para todo pago digital. Es decir, en una sociedad cashless, para todo. Tendremos una sola Identidad descentralizada/soberana unida a un "Wallet" .
> 
> ...



No lo veo tan diferente a lo que tenemos ahora mismo, yo no me acuerdo de la ultima vez que pague algo en efectivo, desde el mcdonalds hasta una casa, todo va por tarjeta o transferencia y ligado a un ID. Obviamente perderemos independencia y eso es un hecho, pero mantener la infraestructura del dinero en efectivo cada vez tiene menos sentido para los estados...


elKaiser dijo:


> Si el dinero no es anónimo e inembargable, no es dinero.
> 
> Llámalo dádiva con permiso condicionado de uso, pero eso no es dinero.



No me se la definicion de dinero y no tengo na opinion respecto a eso, pero dejo de ser anonimo hace mucho, todos tenemos que hacer declaraciones de la renta, patrimonio, herencias, todo esta o deberia de estar fiscalizado. Respecto a lo de inembargable no entiendo por que, ojala lo fuera, pero el estado siempre ha embargado cuentas.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Va a volver a bajar a los 0,42 y si bitcoin cae volvera dependiendo de la caida a los 0,35 o 0,32.



ahora mismo va por ese camino tocando los 0,427... Veamos pues si se confirma


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ahora mismo va por ese camino tocando los 0,427... Veamos pues si se confirma



Haber si baja el joputa de 0,30 y puedo empezar a meter compras mas fuertes para mi futura inmensa riqueza, putas de lujo me esperan.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (28 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber si baja el joputa de 0,30 y puedo empezar a meter compras mas fuertes para mi futura inmensa riqueza, putas de lujo me esperan.



Solo te faltaba ensuciar este hilo, inútil multinick


----------



## kynes (28 Sep 2022)

Sigo esperando que toque los .60 y pico antes de la gran caída.


----------



## ajenuz (28 Sep 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Sigo esperando que toque los .60 y pico antes de la gran caída.



Buenas, ya sé que este topic es de XRP, pero me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre el comportamiento que está teniendo QNT -que sé que como yo lo llevas en bolsa hold-, que parece ir al margen del mercado. Ando semanas esperando un buen dip pero me tiene bastante desesperado. Por ejemplo ahora estan todas la coins en rojo y QNT subiendo mogollón. Se podría pensar en FOMO, pero es que en 3 meses ha subido casi un 180 %...

Gracias


----------



## kynes (28 Sep 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Buenas, ya sé que este topic es de XRP, pero me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre el comportamiento que está teniendo QNT -que sé que como yo lo llevas en bolsa hold-, que parece ir al margen del mercado. Ando semanas esperando un buen dip pero me tiene bastante desesperado. Por ejemplo ahora estan todas la coins en rojo y QNT subiendo mogollón. Se podría pensar en FOMO, pero es que en 3 meses ha subido casi un 180 %...
> 
> Gracias



A QNT le metí con ánimo de aprovechar su volatilidad e intentar aumentar un poco la bolsa de XRPs. Pero no he dado una. Le entré casi en máximos, y luego vendí en pérdidas para intentar recuperar jugabdo en la bajada, y lo empeore aún más. QNT va a su bola, le da igual lo que haga Bitcoin y el resto. 

Le tenía puesta un par de órdenes por debajo de 80 que he cancelado hoy para comprar XRP a .42. Solo le mantengo ahora una de compra a 87 y de venta a 200 y 400. Se le espera por debajo de 40 pero esos valores pueden llegar en varios meses o no llegar nunca.

No te tomes nada de esto como consejo de inversión por qué no lo es. Para mí es solo un juego de aprendizaje y arriesgo muy poco. La bolsa de hold es principalmente XRP y está hibernando.


----------



## ajenuz (28 Sep 2022)

Gracias por tu respuesta. No veo a QNT por debajo de 40 ni cerca, vaya. Yo entré en 56 en junio, y si la veo de nuevo por debajo de 90 como hace un par de semanas vuelvo a meter. Intentaré aprovechar hasta 2024 para cargar todo lo que pueda. Yo sí voy al largo con esta y con XRP fundamentalmente -también HBAR y ALGO-.

Pero como bien dices, todo puede pasar. Hasta la regulación MiCA , el ISO 20022, el establecimiento de las CBDCs... Lo único claro es que habrá una buena purga...


----------



## zumbito (28 Sep 2022)

Parece que XRP se desinfla...


----------



## ajenuz (29 Sep 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Parece que XRP se desinfla...



Pues a mí que me flipa, yo quiero volver a pillarla en .30 o así y cargar más. Yo voy a 5-8 años. Ni por asomo especulo con estos activos.


----------



## ajenuz (1 Oct 2022)

La SEC recibe la orden judicial de entregar los documentos de Hinman a Ripple Labs tras meses de negativa


La jueza del Distrito de Estados Unidos, Analisa Torres, anuló el segundo intento de la SEC de retener los documentos relacionados con el director de la división, William Hinman, quien dijo que Bitcoin y Ether no son valores.




es.cointelegraph.com





Esto está listo para sentencia en unos tres meses... Y parece apuntar a victoria de Ripple.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Pues a mí que me flipa, yo quiero volver a pillarla en .30 o así y cargar más. Yo voy a 5-8 años. Ni por asomo especulo con estos activos.



Haber si Putin se anima y veras como baja todo, sera el momento de comprar y hacernos ricos.


----------



## zumbito (5 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber si Putin se anima y veras como baja todo, sera el momento de comprar y hacernos ricos.



A ver si va a ser Kim Jong el que da la sorpresa, Xi se suma aprovechando que US esta ocupado y ya tenemos el cacao montado, da miedo pensarlo...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Oct 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> A ver si va a ser Kim Jong el que da la sorpresa, Xi se suma aprovechando que US esta ocupado y ya tenemos el cacao montado, da miedo pensarlo...



Pues si, nadie esperaba que el subnormal ese la liara y lo mismo es el que al final quiere entrar en la historia, el bribon ese gordo de las harinas tampoco tiene mucho que perder, no le quedaran muchos años con la diabetes que tiene que tener, vamos a ver quien es el que al final se anima, si sobrevivimos a la radiacion de las bombas igual acabamos siendo reyes despues del mad max con xrp.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (6 Oct 2022)

*SWIFT ejecuta «sin problemas» pagos internacionales con tokens y CBDC*

Fuente:SWIFT ejecuta "sin problemas" pagos internacionales con tokens y CBDC

¿Qué token ha tenido recientemente mucho volumen sin un aumento muy grande de su precio?

Unamos los puntos...


----------



## zumbito (8 Oct 2022)

Estas noticias me mosquean, me hace dudar de que acabe siendo XRP


----------



## eyeoftiger (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## kynes (8 Oct 2022)

eyeoftiger dijo:


>











The Important 7-Year Sabbatical Cycle


Cycles of time are central to Jewish life. Less known, but no less central in the Jewish cycle of time, is Shmitah — “year of release,” which is more widely known as the Sabbatical year and occurs every 7 years.




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Eyman (10 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. No veo a QNT por debajo de 40 ni cerca, vaya. Yo entré en 56 en junio, y si la veo de nuevo por debajo de 90 como hace un par de semanas vuelvo a meter. Intentaré aprovechar hasta 2024 para cargar todo lo que pueda. Yo sí voy al largo con esta y con XRP fundamentalmente -también HBAR y ALGO-.
> 
> Pero como bien dices, todo puede pasar. Hasta la regulación MiCA , el ISO 20022, el establecimiento de las CBDCs... Lo único claro es que habrá una buena purga...




A Quant le puse una orden de compra a 90 cuando estaba en 103-104, pensé que fácil en un vaivén del mercado me entraría... no ha hecho más que subir, ahora está por 155 

Me he quedao esperando como un tonto, no sé si dejar la orden por si hay un desplome, pero cada vez está más alto y se me escapa más y más...


----------



## ajenuz (10 Oct 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> A Quant le puse una orden de compra a 90 cuando estaba en 103-104, pensé que fácil en un vaivén del mercado me entraría... no ha hecho más que subir, ahora está por 155
> 
> Me he quedao esperando como un tonto, no sé si dejar la orden por si hay un desplome, pero cada vez está más alto y se me escapa más y más...



Yo también la dejé escapar cuando la vi en 87 hace apenas un mes... Pensaba que le reunión de la FED haría mella en el inversor y que sacaría... Y comenzó a subir cosa mala, jajaja... Ahora cuando la vea a 105-107 le voy a meter, si es que baja... Cada vez está más a su bola... Suerte que metí unos cuantos eurillos a 56; pero quiero aumentar la bolsa. Si la cosa sale bien, está para dar alguna alegría en el próximo rally alcista...

Pero, como todo en la vida, son conjeturas mías basadas en mis averiguaciones... y a corto plazo 2-3 meses puede bajar bastante, pero yo ya no la veo por debajo de 85-90... El que se ha metido en este token sabe lo que hay detrás y conoce el Overledger y quién es Gilbert Verdian, sus casos de uso, la asociación con Oracle, Hyperledger Fabric, etc...

Saludos


----------



## Vivoenalemania (10 Oct 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> *SWIFT ejecuta «sin problemas» pagos internacionales con tokens y CBDC*
> 
> Fuente:SWIFT ejecuta "sin problemas" pagos internacionales con tokens y CBDC
> 
> ...



Que resultado sacas cuando unes los puntos


----------



## Johnny Bravo (12 Oct 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Que resultado sacas cuando unes los puntos



Tras haber leído la noticia:

Punto 1: Es mirar en los proyectos que hay de criptos mirar si hay alguna que su caso de uso sea resolver el tema de los pagos transfronterizos.
Punto 2: De esas criptos que hayan salido del punto 1, ver los volúmenes que han tenido antes de la publicación de la noticia. Si ves que de repente ha tenido un aumento del volumen fuera de lo normal (a modo de ejemplo pues que sea una cripto que suele tener un volumen de 1000M al día y por ejemplo el 4 de Octubre tuvo un volumen, me lo invento, de 8000M) sin un aumento significativo del precio. Esto es, volumen relacionado con algo distinto a especulación.

Si alguna cripto cumple eso podría significar que las pruebas se hicieron con esa cripto en cuestión. Pero es sólo una teoría que se me ocurrió estando borracho y fumado.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (12 Oct 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Tras haber leído la noticia:
> 
> Punto 1: Es mirar en los proyectos que hay de criptos mirar si hay alguna que su caso de uso sea resolver el tema de los pagos transfronterizos.
> Punto 2: De esas criptos que hayan salido del punto 1, ver los volúmenes que han tenido antes de la publicación de la noticia. Si ves que de repente ha tenido un aumento del volumen fuera de lo normal (a modo de ejemplo pues que sea una cripto que suele tener un volumen de 1000M al día y por ejemplo el 4 de Octubre tuvo un volumen de 8000M) sin un aumento significativo del precio. Esto es, volumen relacionado con algo distinto a especulación.
> ...



En qué crypto piensas tú ?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (12 Oct 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> En qué crypto piensas tú ?



Shiba Inu y Dogecoin


----------



## Vivoenalemania (12 Oct 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Shiba Inu y Dogecoin



No me trolles


----------



## ajenuz (15 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Yo también la dejé escapar cuando la vi en 87 hace apenas un mes... Pensaba que le reunión de la FED haría mella en el inversor y que sacaría... Y comenzó a subir cosa mala, jajaja... *Ahora cuando la vea a 105-107 le voy a meter, si es que baja*... Cada vez está más a su bola... Suerte que metí unos cuantos eurillos a 56; pero quiero aumentar la bolsa. Si la cosa sale bien, está para dar alguna alegría en el próximo rally alcista...
> 
> Pero, como todo en la vida, son conjeturas mías basadas en mis averiguaciones... y a corto plazo 2-3 meses puede bajar bastante, pero yo ya no la veo por debajo de 85-90... El que se ha metido en este token sabe lo que hay detrás y conoce el Overledger y quién es Gilbert Verdian, sus casos de uso, la asociación con Oracle, Hyperledger Fabric, etc...
> 
> Saludos




Me autocito porque me parece a mí que este proyecto, del cual no se habla aquí apenas -¿?- se ha desmarcado absolutamente del paso marcado por BTC. Ahora mismo está a un tiro de hacer máximo del año. Su gráfica del YTD es única entre el top 50 del cryptomercado.

Gilbert Verdian en Sibos 2022 incidiendo en que los bancos centrales, proveedores de servicios, etc... creen que el gran desafío es la interoperabilidad, y que es ahí donde Quant Network, con su Overledger, entra en juego; y que ellos ya la tienen resuelta desde 2018...

Como no hay hilo de QNT, y dado que junto a XRP es la joya de la corona de mi bolsa, iré poniendo aquí lo que crea oportuno, si no os molesta.

Y ahora, sí, la gráfica del YTD:


----------



## zumbito (16 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Me autocito porque me parece a mí que este proyecto, del cual no se habla aquí apenas -¿?- se ha desmarcado absolutamente del paso marcado por BTC. Ahora mismo está a un tiro de hacer máximo del año. Su gráfica del YTD es única entre el top 50 del cryptomercado.
> 
> Gilbert Verdian en Sibos 2022 incidiendo en que los bancos centrales, proveedores de servicios, etc... creen que el gran desafío es la interoperabilidad, y que es ahí donde Quant Network, con su Overledger, entra en juego; y que ellos ya la tienen resuelta desde 2018...
> 
> ...



Hombre puedes abrir un hilo de quant y dejar este para XRP que es lo que nos interesa a los de este hilo. No ha necesidad de meter a Quant aqui.


----------



## ajenuz (16 Oct 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Hombre puedes abrir un hilo de quant y dejar este para XRP que es lo que nos interesa a los de este hilo. No ha necesidad de meter a Quant aqui.



Ok! No hablaré más de QNT.


----------



## zumbito (16 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Ok! No hablaré más de QNT.



Pero de buen rollo, es por pura logica. Hay un foro entero de criptos, supongo que todos seguimos varios hilos, porque nos interesan esos proyectos y si nos llegan notificaciones con posts sobre otras cosas, deja de ser util. Se puede iniciar un hilo de Quant, y dejar el de XRP para XRP.


----------



## ajenuz (16 Oct 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> Pero de buen rollo, es por pura logica. Hay un foro entero de criptos, supongo que todos seguimos varios hilos, porque nos interesan esos proyectos y si nos llegan notificaciones con posts sobre otras cosas, deja de ser util. Se puede iniciar un hilo de Quant, y dejar el de XRP para XRP.



Sí, si no pasa nada. Ya veré si abro hilo o no.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Oct 2022)

Ripple wants to bring Ethereum smart contracts to the XRP Ledger


Ripple users may soon be able to interact with DApps as Ripple and Peersyst Technologies have just released an EVM-compatible XRP Ledger.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## kynes (18 Oct 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Ripple wants to bring Ethereum smart contracts to the XRP Ledger
> 
> 
> Ripple users may soon be able to interact with DApps as Ripple and Peersyst Technologies have just released an EVM-compatible XRP Ledger.
> ...



Trabajan rápido


Y con el roadmap bien definido


----------



## forestal92 (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## kynes (19 Oct 2022)

Ripple en el metro de LonDoN, Canary Wharf 

Ripple en NY WTC


----------



## Johnny Bravo (20 Oct 2022)

Alguien sabe que pasa con xrp? Segun coinpaprika el volumen esta en 23BUSD


----------



## ajenuz (21 Oct 2022)

¿Game Over para la SEC?


----------



## ajenuz (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## kynes (24 Oct 2022)

Será en noviembre.









Ripple Swell 2022 | London | Ripple


Our flagship event brings together the world’s most influential voices across crypto, blockchain, payments, economic policy and more.




ripple.com


----------



## Common_Deletion (25 Oct 2022)

Le he metido 650 pavos a XRP en $0.45. Si sube a $4.5 tendria 6500. Y de ahi to the moon.


----------



## forestal92 (26 Oct 2022)

Google ya lo muestra automáticamente al buscar "xrp euro"


----------



## kynes (28 Oct 2022)

Ripple tiene cada vez menos XRPs , lo que según ellos es sinónimo de Utilidad. ¿Quien se está haciendo con los XRPs?

Ripple Reaches “Huge Milestone” as It Now Holds Less Than Half of Total XRP Supply

También dicen que ya sólo gestionan 3 se los 35 validadores en la lista UNL por defecto en XRPL. No confundir con la red RippleNet, privada, y con la finalidad de conseguir ODL (pagos instantáneos transfronterizos = en menos de 2 minutos).


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (28 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ripple tiene cada vez menos XRPs , lo que según ellos es sinónimo de Utilidad. ¿Quien se está haciendo con los XRPs?



Yo, cada vez que ha bajado de 0.40

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ajenuz (28 Oct 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Yo, cada vez que ha bajado de 0.40
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



Ese es mi promedio: .40


----------



## zumbito (28 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ripple tiene cada vez menos XRPs , lo que según ellos es sinónimo de Utilidad. ¿Quien se está haciendo con los XRPs?
> 
> Ripple Reaches “Huge Milestone” as It Now Holds Less Than Half of Total XRP Supply
> 
> También dicen que ya sólo gestionan 3 se los 35 validadores en la lista UNL por defecto en XRPL. No confundir con la red RippleNet, privada, y con la finalidad de conseguir ODL (pagos instantáneos transfronterizos = en menos de 2 minutos).



A ver se quedan sin, y esto pega un pelotazo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Oct 2022)

6.9K views, 02:11


*Ripple XRP: PROOF The WEF Planned To Plant Rishi Sunak As PM & His Familial Connection To XRP
¿cuanto tiempo antes estaba pensando lo de Sunak ?*



no tengo tiempo para revisar ni se de criptos, asi que lo dejo en este hilo para que alguien que siga XRP lo vea​





¿Está haciendo XRP (Ripple) lo que hasta ahora no le habían permitido?


Yo no llegue a ese creo, pero parece que el tema de airdrops esta un poco parado.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ajenuz (1 Nov 2022)

Coinbase Files to Support Ripple Against SEC Case


The crypto exchange joins a trade group and other groups in arguing the SEC's case threatens the broader industry.




www.coindesk.com


----------



## ajenuz (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (1 Nov 2022)

Blockchain Association apoya a Ripple en su duelo con la SEC


Blockchain Association ha presentado un informe amicus, también conocido como "amigo del tribunal" para apoyar a Ripple Labs.




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## kynes (1 Nov 2022)

Ya son 10 creo las empresas que apoyan a Ripple con casos de uso reales. Y más que pueden venir ahora que han lanzado soporte nativo para NFTs.


----------



## ajenuz (1 Nov 2022)

Esto está ganado, pero vamos que el juicio formaba parte de la ficción para sentar precedente y dar forma al marco regulatorio crypto en USA; por otra parte bastante más retrasado que en UK y Europa...

A ver si se certifica ya...


----------



## nicoburza (1 Nov 2022)

Antes que nada decir que soy novato y no estudié la blockchain, pero qué chances hay que, si ripple triunfa y xrp se va to the moon, y muchos hacemos diferencia, declaren que los XRP depositados antes de X fecha no tengan valor??? van a permitir que muchos de a pie se hagan ricos de la noche a la mañana??
Esto lo especulo por esa idea que circula ahora de que las CBDC o dinero digital de los gobiernos podría tener fecha de vencimiento, impidiendo el ahorro por ejemplo. Se entiende adonde voy?


----------



## ajenuz (1 Nov 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Antes que nada decir que soy novato y no estudié la blockchain, pero qué chances hay que, si ripple triunfa y xrp se va to the moon, y muchos hacemos diferencia, declaren que los XRP depositados antes de X fecha no tengan valor??? van a permitir que muchos de a pie se hagan ricos de la noche a la mañana??
> Esto lo especulo por esa idea que circula ahora de que las CBDC o dinero digital de los gobiernos podría tener fecha de vencimiento, impidiendo el ahorro por ejemplo. Se entiende adonde voy?








La conspiración de las criptomonedas.


He querido abrir el hilo en Conspiraciones para no enmerdar el subforo de Criptomonedas, aunque algunas de las ideas de este post ya las he compartido en el hilo de XRP de Criptomonedas. Simplemente quería desarrollarlas un poco más y buscar vuestras opiniones. Bitcoin (BTC) es la criptomneda...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## enege74 (1 Nov 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Antes que nada decir que soy novato y no estudié la blockchain, pero qué chances hay que, si ripple triunfa y xrp se va to the moon, y muchos hacemos diferencia, declaren que los XRP depositados antes de X fecha no tengan valor??? van a permitir que muchos de a pie se hagan ricos de la noche a la mañana??
> Esto lo especulo por esa idea que circula ahora de que las CBDC o dinero digital de los gobiernos podría tener fecha de vencimiento, impidiendo el ahorro por ejemplo. Se entiende adonde voy?



https://rich-list.info 




Hay 4.350.000 wallets aproximadamente. De esos wallets, solo unos 850.000 tienen por encima de 500XRP.

Normalmente cada persona que tiene XRP tiene mínimo 2 wallets y algunos hasta 4-5. Quiero decir que habrá unas 400.000 personas en todo el mundo que tengan más de 500XRP y que para que esos 400.000 pase a ser millonarios, tenemos que esperar a que XRP suba por encima de 2.000€ (y que no vayas vendiendo a medida que suba para recoger ganancias)

También leí hace tiempo que había más de 50 millones de millonarios en el mundo (no se el nivel de "millonario" que consideran) Pero seguro que muchos de los 400.000 poseedores de XRP están en el grupo de los millonarios.

¿Cuantos nuevos millonarios van a surgir? ¿300.000? Y ¿supone mucho incremento esos 300.000 nuevos millonarios frente a los 50 millones existentes? No creo que eso sea el mayor problema. Muchos se conformarán con el adobado, el lambo y darse un par de viajes. Y muchos menos aguantarán las subidas y bajadas.

Si a alguien le hubiesen dicho que comprando bitcoins a 0,45€ se iba a hacer millonario no se lo creería, y la gran mayoría habría vendido antes de que la cotización alcanzase los 2.000€


----------



## Vivoenalemania (1 Nov 2022)

enege74 dijo:


> https://rich-list.info
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247837
> 
> ...



Ojalá así sea


----------



## elKaiser (2 Nov 2022)

enege74 dijo:


> https://rich-list.info
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247837
> 
> ...



Actualmente XRP capitaliza 23.000M€.

Sí la cotización alcanzase los 2K€, su capitalización rondaría el PIB mundial, algo totalmente imposible.

Ojo!, no digo que no pueda subir, pero a esos niveles de ninguna manera.


----------



## kynes (2 Nov 2022)

enege74 dijo:


> https://rich-list.info
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247837
> 
> ...



Muchos que compraron BTC por debajo de $1 lo vendieron antes de que llegara a $1300, o los olvidaron , o los perdieron en un cajón. Lo mismo va a pasar con muchos XRP. 

Ojalá pasara pronto, pero dudo mucho que veamos una subida exponencial de 0 a 1000-10000. Tampoco sería algo estable algo así (véase BTC) pero daría una buena oportunidad para acumular más. La teoría del 'buyback' la veo muy fantasiosa hoy en dia. Lo más sano es que suba por especulación primero , cuando se resuelva el juicio, y luego por utilidad cuando todos los interesados desvelen sus cartas . Y en esa segunda subida debería ir por encima $200.

Con todo lo que está pasando en Ripple estos dos hitos pueden estar muy cercanos y ocurrir muy próximos entre ellos. Pero los tiempos los marcan ellos. Hay que estar preparados para todo.

Lo de tener varias wallets es muy buena idea.


----------



## nicoburza (2 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Lo de tener varias wallets es muy buena idea.



Me interesa eso, cuales serían las ventajas?. La desventaja sería tener otra clave para guardar e intentar no perder.


----------



## kynes (2 Nov 2022)

nicoburza dijo:


> Me interesa eso, cuales serían las ventajas?. La desventaja sería tener otra clave para guardar e intentar no perder.



La principal ventaja es el tener repartido los huevos en distintas cestas: 

Ledger, trezor, d'cent tiene hardware wallets. Hay que pagarlos, y aprender a usarlos, pero para hacer hold te da un plus de tranquilidad.

Tampoco creo que esté de más dejar algunas coins en un Wallet XUMM, pero no demasiadas.

El exchange no es tu amigo, en el exchange solo dejar lo que esté en operaciones abiertas. O como mucho, pequeñas cantidades distribuidas aquí y allá en distintos exchanges, que no te supongan una perdida importante si se van al garete.

Es lo que yo hago más o menos.


----------



## zumbito (4 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Muchos que compraron BTC por debajo de $1 lo vendieron antes de que llegara a $1300, o los olvidaron , o los perdieron en un cajón. Lo mismo va a pasar con muchos XRP.
> 
> Ojalá pasara pronto, pero dudo mucho que veamos una subida exponencial de 0 a 1000-10000. Tampoco sería algo estable algo así (véase BTC) pero daría una buena oportunidad para acumular más. La teoría del 'buyback' la veo muy fantasiosa hoy en dia. Lo más sano es que suba por especulación primero , cuando se resuelva el juicio, y luego por utilidad cuando todos los interesados desvelen sus cartas . Y en esa segunda subida debería ir por encima $200.
> 
> ...



No creo que eso pase con XRP, asi como BTC empezo como una frikada y la gente no se lo tomaba en serio, XRP ya se sabia que las criptos tenian potencial, igual que ethereum.


----------



## ajenuz (7 Nov 2022)

Para antes de la finalización del primer trimestre de 2023 el tema debe quedar finiquitado... ¿Será además la mecha que prenda el siguiente BullRun???


----------



## Johnny Bravo (7 Nov 2022)

LBRY ha perdido contra la SEC


----------



## zumbito (8 Nov 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> LBRY ha perdido contra la SEC



sI, menuda patada en los dientes,y no les ha valido la "fair notice defence"


----------



## Johnny Bravo (8 Nov 2022)

zumbito dijo:


> sI, menuda patada en los dientes,y no les ha valido la "fair notice defence"



Por eso debe estar cayendo otra cripto que tenga un caso con la SEC


----------



## zumbito (8 Nov 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Por eso debe estar cayendo otra cripto que tenga un caso con la SEC



Bueno, esta cayendo todo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Nov 2022)

Que puede significar para Ripple que los de la otra monedita hayan perdido el juicio, esto podria presentar precendentes y podria XRP ir al guano ?


----------



## kynes (9 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que puede significar para Ripple que los de la otra monedita hayan perdido el juicio, esto podria presentar precendentes y podria XRP ir al guano ?



Posiblemente nada, pero no se sabe. La regulación del mercado está marchando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Posiblemente nada, pero no se sabe. La regulación del mercado está marchando.




Hay que estar atentos, si pierde los 0,28 podria bajar de 0,20 casi de forma instantanea, lugar en donde podriamos hacer unas compras cojonudas.


Atentos mis legiones, estamos a punto de poder hacernos ricos a precio de saldo de puta barata, que no esta reñido con la calidad ni mucho menos.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (11 Nov 2022)

Habeis visto el volumen de ayer?


----------



## Ordel (11 Nov 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Habeis visto el volumen de ayer?



No, mucho, poco?

Que pasa, por qué no explicas un poco a los que no tenemos ni idea.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (11 Nov 2022)

Ayer el volumen estuvo en 60 B cuando lo normal son ente 1 y 3. Eso significa que hubo mucho tráfico. En Octubre hubo unos días que estuvo en 25 B. Eso significa que algo pasa.


----------



## ajenuz (11 Nov 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Ayer el volumen estuvo en 60 B cuando lo normal son ente 1 y 3. Eso significa que hubo mucho tráfico. En Octubre hubo unos días que estuvo en 25 B. Eso significa que algo pasa.



No sé dónde lo verás tu, he mirado en coinmarketcap, y esta semana el día 9 fue el de volumen más alto y no sobrepasa los 4.6 B. Ayer, ni llego a 4 B.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (11 Nov 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> No sé dónde lo verás tu, he mirado en coinmarketcap, y esta semana el día 9 fue el de volumen más alto y no sobrepasa los 4.6 B. Ayer, ni llego a 4 B.



Coinpaprika


----------



## ajenuz (11 Nov 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Coinpaprika



Ya, lo he visto. Si te digo la verdad, sólo la interfaz y el nombre de la web, como que no me da mucha confianza...

Edito: en CoinGecKo el volumen en 24 h es muy parejo al que se ve en CoinMarketCap... Deja la paprika...


----------



## nicoburza (11 Nov 2022)

Pues se me hace que el año que viene tampoco vamos a tener grandes movimientos. Esto va para largo, hasta 2025 mínimo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

Cuando todo se vaya a la mierda XRP renacera de todo el polvo que dejara bitcoin y todas sus secuaces, XRP es el futuro.


----------



## kynes (14 Nov 2022)

Londres está preparado (LND is ready) para el Ripple Swell , en dos días (16-17nov)


----------



## Johnny Bravo (14 Nov 2022)

London calling... (quien quiera entender, que entienda)


----------



## kynes (15 Nov 2022)

Otro corredor ODL (XRP) ...

"... The MFS Hub is currently connected to *170 million mobile wallets* in Sub-Saharan Africa..."

¿Podemos empezar ya a hablar de adopción? Mejor no, lo que diga la SEC


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Nov 2022)

Se va esto para abajo, vamos a ver si hay suerte, bitcoin se hunde, arrastra a XRP con el y en ese arrastramiento podemos comprar baratito, aunque lo de barato Dios sabra......... 

si engancharamos que lo veo complicado pero podria ocurrir sobre los 0,20 seria de puta madre, pensando en corto plazo para dar un buen palo, metes 20.000 euros y puedes muy facilmente cuadriplicar inversion, aunque dejes luego parte y no vayas a sacar todo con idea de hacerte millonario despues, pero no hay que hacerle ascos a trincar 60.000 euros por ejemplo y dejar los otros 20.000 a su suerte.


----------



## ruben25581 (20 Nov 2022)

El conglomerado financiero más grande de Australia implementó el 'XRP standard'


La criptomoneda XRP nativa de Ripple se ha diseñado de manera que facilite los acuerdos transfronterizos instantáneos a través del libro mayor de XRP. En el último desarrollo, el conglomerado financiero más grande del Banco de Australia, CommBank, dijo que utilizaría el XRP standard e ISO 20022...




criptoinforme.com


----------



## ajenuz (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (29 Nov 2022)




----------

